# Classic Length 2010 Challenge Part I



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

:welcome3:*To The Super Long Hair Journey!*:welcome3:

*If you have made it this far...Then you have been through some struggles, set-backs, stress, high moments, and low moments! Now you are experts in your own right! I want to be one of the first to congratulate  you on a job well done! I will be keeping each of you in my prayers  nightly, that you will reach your goal of Classic Length. So Let the hair growing begin!*

This is my first attempt at a new thread and I will do my best to keep up with the updates to this thread as much as possible....

*Classic Length 2010 Challenge Part I is from May 1st to December 30th*
*Classic Length 2011 Challenge Part II of 2010 Challenge is from January 1st to May 1, 2011*
*Classic Length 2011 Challenge Part III of 2010 Challenge is from May 1, 2011 to December 30, 2011* 

This will not take up a lot of your time. Just post a starting pic (this can be your most recent update picture from another challenge) and what you plan to do to reach Classic Length. 


*CL Part I Official Check-In Dates Are:*
June 30, 2010
September 30, 2010
December 30, 2010 

hopefully, I am not taking this journey alone!!!!!!! 

I will start.... I posted my starting pic is from the March 21st hair update on the HL and TL Challenge Boards.

*To reach Classic Length I will be sticking to my current regimen:*
- Asian Essence shampoo every two weeks
- Shikakai Bar Hair Soap the other two weeks 
- Pantene Smooth Conditioner for DC *Homemade Conditioner*
- *Daily: Herbs, Berries, and Homemade Juice mix*
- Daily Scalp Messages
- Low manipulation
- Mostly Protective Styles
- Little Heat
- Finger Combing
- Vitamins, nutrious diet, exersize (hiking)

*Occassionally, I will post hair styles!*
*So who is with me?* 


*I'll sprinkle some extra  dust on this thread...*

*CL Part I Participants:*
*1. CelinaStarr*
*2. Yamilee21*
*3. FlowerHair*
*4. Lita (Princess Lita)*
*5. LadyPaniolo*
*6. Me (Candy828)*

*CL Part II Participants (New Thread Starts Dec. 15, 2010):*
*1. MzMoMo5235*
*2. Lucia*
*3. SmilingElephant*
*4. CelinaStarr*
*5. Yamilee21*
*6. FlowerHair*
*7. Lita (Princess Lita)*
*8. Toy*
*9. LadyPaniolo*
*10. Dragon_of_Vaeros*
*11. stelladata*
*12. Me (Candy828)*

*CL Part III Participants (New Thread Starts April 15, 2011):*
*1. MzMoMo5235*
*2. Lucia*
*3. SmilingElephant*
*4. schipperchow1 *
*5. Toy*
*6. Dragon_of_Vaeros*
*7. stelladata*

_*Subscribing Supporters*_ *We:blowkiss:Our Supporters!*
1. CurlyMoo
2. NJoy
3. Firstborn2
4. grow
5. Qtee
6. SingBrina
7. AngelDoll
8. LaFemmeNaturelle
9. Wyldcurlz
10. BostonMaria
11. Tracycee
12. Spring
13. Your hair is your glory
14. Janet
15. detriotdiva
16. Conterria
17. Whimsy
18.. LoveLongLocks
19. hillytmj
20. PinkladyJ
21. MrsIQ
22. Miss*Tress
23. Optimus Prime
24. Wyrdway
25. MariposaSexyGirl
26. naturalgyrl5199
27. beans4reezy
28. orchidgirl
29. Curali
30. cmw45
31. Nova
32. DesignerCurls
33. omachine
34. 2themax
35. tenderheaded
36. SlantedEyezMiss2003
37. tkj25
38. bebezazueta
39. Lovelylife

*Looking for Something Specific?*

*CL Thread Table of Contents (Index)*

*Page 1* 
Midnightscurls, Leobodyc5 and SongsofJoy143 ...............*Post* #13
Lady with side braid video .................................................#12
Standrard Hair Lengths .....................................................#20

*Page 2*
Chinese Braided Bun Tutorial ..............................................#26
Signature Bun .................................................................#27
How to use Hair Sticks .....................................................#28
Tip for your Nape Hair ......................................................#34

*Page 3* 
The Baggy Method: Handle your Split Ends ...........................#47

*Page 4*
Beyond Classic Length - Cinnamon Hair & Hair Toys.....#63,79,87,93
Ancient Egyptain Hairstyles................................................#66

*Page 5*
Leobodyc5 Update "Longer than Tailbone".............................#83
Flexi 8 & Ficare..................................#95, 99 and *Page 16 *#304

*Page 6*
Candy828 Hair Toys ................................................#117,#299

*Page 7 to Page 10*
Updos, Down Styles, etc....................#129,#130,#132,#174,#189
Goody Spin Pins .............................................................#146
Fake Bangs ...................................................................#171

*Page 11 to Page 16*
Hair Growth Slows Down ...........................#215,#216,#245,#246
Feng Shi Principles for Hair .......................................#226,#227
MzMoMo's Hair Juice Formula .........#235,Page 17 #327,#328,#329
New Product Experiment ...............................Page 13 to Page 16
Natural Homemade Hair Conditioners ...................#285,#286,#287

*Page 17*
Scalp Massage ..............................................................#321

*Page 19 to 20*
*June 30, 2010 Hair Updates*  
CelinaStar ............. Page 19.... Post #372
Candy828 ...............Page 20.....Post #381
Yamilee21 ...............Page 26.....Post #510
Lita .......................Page 28......Post #559

*Page 21 to 28*
Good Hair Day: Nutrition For Hair ................................*Post* #416
Humidity & Hair ............................................................ #457
Long Hair Problems ................................................ #491, 492
Natural Hair Care Ingredient List ................................ #508,509
Hair Weight Issue ..................... #525,527,529,531,533, and 535
Hair Regrowth Recipe ................................................... #537
CelinaStarr Hair Sticks .................. #541, 548, 551, 553, and 554

*Page ?? to ??*
*September 30, 2010 Hair Updates* 
CelinaStar
FlowerHair
Yamilee21
Lita
Candy828


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Subscribing....just to lurk and  and give my support, I haven't really thought about CL really, I don't know if I'm even wanting to grow it out that long, since my ultimate goal is HL/TL.  I believe I'll be content with that and just maintain at that length, since I'll have less shrinkage too.   

Even if I were to join it would have to be after I've made HL/TL, prob a thick mostly even HL/TL and that would mean maybe signing up for part 2 of the challenge. 
Good luck to all who can hang with this challenge. Can't wait to see all that super-long hair


----------



## LatterGlory (May 2, 2010)

__________________________


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 2, 2010)

I am in no way shape or form even NEAR CL, nor is that my goal but I think this is amazing and I'm here for encouragement!.....also to stalk your pics heehee


----------



## yamilee21 (May 2, 2010)

You just skipped right over tailbone, Candy828, . I'm waiting to see if I can  get most of my hair beyond tailbone, instead of just a few strands.  Maybe I'll join you, once I get a working camera again.


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> You just skipped right over tailbone, Candy828, . I'm waiting to see if I can  get most of my hair beyond tailbone, instead of just a few strands.  Maybe I'll join you, once I get a working camera again.



Yeah right? 
but for some of us HL/TL is pretty much the same thing maybe 2-3 inches difference.  I think Candy was on both the HL and TL challenges @ the same time and she was already grazing HL when she started the challenges.  I can't wait to graduate passed WL to HL/TL I just need a couple more inches and I'll breeze by like Candy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah right?
> but for some of us HL/TL is pretty much the same thing maybe 2-3 inches difference.  I think Candy was on both the HL and TL challenges @ the same time and she was already grazing HL when she started the challenges.  I can't wait to graduate passed WL to HL/TL I just need a couple more inches and I'll breeze by like Candy.




IA...  GO CANDY!!!

i'll be in classic part II   i'm still struggling with wl lol (we'll know next month were i stand)


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 2, 2010)

Congratz Candy, I wish I could participate in this challenge, I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2010)

Good luck too all...






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone, Thanks for your support!   Since I am already grazing Tailbone Length, I thought it best to start a Classic Length thread...  I am conducting a mini survey.... When I see a woman who has classic length hair, I am gonna make it a point to ask her, her hair routine.  If she let's me take her picture, I will do that too...  I am excited!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 2, 2010)

Good luck.  Your hair is beautiful *Candy*.


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

The lady's hair in this video is beyond Classic but I love the side braid hair style at the end of the video....

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSHY9nNQEeM&feature=related


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hello Everyone, Thanks for your support!   Since I am already grazing Tailbone Length, I thought it best to start a Classic Length thread...  I am conducting a mini survey.... When I see a woman who has classic length hair, I am gonna make it a point to ask her, her hair routine.  If she let's me take her picture, I will do that too...  I am excited!



How far are you from CL? 

Well my most recent pics are in my fotki, now my longest hair in a high pony grazes BSB and my hair streched/straight is 1 inch above WL.     seriously I can make 1 inch/month in the summer if I pull out all the stops. 

@ Lita and Celina Starr u ladies are closer to CL than MzMomo and me
so ummm... you ladies should think about singing up maybe, I mean you're already HL/TL I'm just saying 

BTW IRIS would be good for this challenge too, I know she's already HL.  Starr1, Flowerhair, Cichelle too unless they've already reached CL or they're just maintaining where they are.

here's some inspiration-the pic is of Midnightcurls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9oOrIT83P0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ2vSLr7Vvc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/c/69A3AAFAB00BD571/13/1WJHfP3MGX0

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/a/u/2/7QYzPN6btVc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKh9B7mweU0


just for laughs-her hair is obviously a fake weave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGAaBSeok&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzq-_-5rr90


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> How far are you from CL?
> 
> Well my most recent pics are in my fotki, now my longest hair in a high pony grazes BSB and my hair streched/straight is 1 inch above WL.     seriously I can make 1 inch/month in the summer if I pull out all the stops.
> 
> ...



@ Lucia,Thanks but I have some trimming I must do this Summer or the 1st of September.Think I'll just follow along for updates.....If I get a chance post a picture...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## detroitdiva (May 2, 2010)

I can't wait to see your finished length Candy!! It's beautiful already!! Good luck to everyone. I can't wait ta get in this challenge. Maybe in a two years....


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> How far are you from CL?
> 
> Well my most recent pics are in my fotki, now my longest hair in a high pony grazes BSB and my hair streched/straight is 1 inch above WL.  seriously I can make 1 inch/month in the summer if I pull out all the stops.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Lucia - I need about 5 1/2 inches to get to Classic Length! ( I think Classic is just below the butt, right?) So we will see how close I can get by the end of CL Part I.

I looked at your fotki and the pony is looking good! You'll be :whipgirl:ing that WL pony soon!

Thanks for the names for potential CL's.... I'll send an invite! Believe it or not.... I asked *Leobodyc5 *to join the Challenge or at least pop in to see what's going on!  So, we will see if she takes me up on the offer!
and thanks for the links!


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hi Lucia - I need about 5 1/2 inches to get to Classic Length! ( I think Classic is just below the butt, right?) So we will see how close I can get by the end of CL Part I.
> 
> I looked at your fotki and the pony is looking good! You'll be :whipgirl:ing that WL pony soon!
> 
> ...



Thanks & YW  I have my BSB pony back, I was swinging it today all up in Becky and her moms face  next stop is WL then WL pony for sure. Yes CL is just below the butt where the curve is. 

Seriously I think I gave some blond woman ponytail envy, she was staring me down behind her shades-I know I couldn't see her eyes but I felt them.   

Wow LBC5 I  her hair  her hair straight and curly is my ultimate goal.  She said CL is her ultimate goal, I hope she does pop in every once in a while.  

I think you can make 5 1/2 inches by Dec 2010  that's 7 months away, if you keep doing what you're doing now cause your growth is incredible, especially summer is coming up and that's growth spurt time you can easily make 3-4 inches between June and Sept. I'm hoping to maximize my growth spurt this summer and breeze on through WL to HL/TL.


----------



## Lita (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Thanks & YW  I have my BSB pony back, I was swinging it today all up in Becky and her moms face  next stop is WL then WL pony for sure. Yes CL is just below the butt where the curve is.
> 
> Seriously I think I gave some blond woman ponytail envy, she was staring me down behind her shades-I know I couldn't see her eyes but I felt them.
> 
> ...



I cant wait to see your thick CL ponytail.You are going to get there in no time..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2010)

lucia, is the chick in the last link you posted classic???  cause if thats classic... that's a lot of freakin hair!!! lmao


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lucia, is the chick in the last link you posted classic???  cause if thats classic... that's a lot of freakin hair!!! lmao



Yeah that is ALOT of freakin hair  Once I get to HL/TL then I'll se if I'm going to continue the LHJ or just maintain, but like everyone says it's really not far from TL and I can always cut back if I don't like it. 

Loveyaforeva was CL in her old pics, now she maintains between HL/TL-she's got a fotki

Midnightcurls in the pic she is WL-HL curly I think she is CL+ straight, prob thigh length straight

Leobody is HL/TL

the YT with the wavy hair, that's thigh length, that's way passed CL. 
TL is between HL and CL

the girl with the jet black curly hair, wash day vid, she's def curly CL which prob is knee length straight. I don't want my hair that long, I wouldn't be able to get into doorways-it would prob shrink up to MDBK-WL curly with my hair  I'm just going to see if my hair will grow passed TL straight

http://www.ida.net/users/northstr/hairlength.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah that is ALOT of freakin hair  Once I get to HL/TL then I'll se if I'm going to continue the LHJ or just maintain, but like everyone says it's really not far from TL and I can always cut back if I don't like it.
> 
> Loveyaforeva was CL in her old pics, now she maintains between HL/TL-she's got a fotki
> 
> ...



wow!!!  the red head with the classic length hair!  that looks great!!!  and its maintained well! not all see through and dull!!!!   I WANT TOO!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> wow!!!  the red head with the classic length hair!  that looks great!!!  and its maintained well! not all see through and dull!!!!   I WANT TOO!!!!



That's the way to have super long hair.  
So you're on the CL challenge part 2 I know our hair will look great.  

I guess we've got to roll through WL to HL this summer then I'll be able to really think about CL seriously-now it's just a let's see if thing for me since it's passed my goal and I already have alot of freakin hair


----------



## jupitermoon (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah that is ALOT of freakin hair  Once I get to HL/TL then I'll se if I'm going to continue the LHJ or just maintain, but like everyone says it's really not far from TL and I can always cut back if I don't like it.
> 
> Loveyaforeva was CL in her old pics, now she maintains between HL/TL-she's got a fotki
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link *Lucia*. It's nice to have visuals of the different lengths. Classic length hair looks cool. I'm already hip/tailbone and have about 2-3 inches or so until classic. I'm not sure if my hair can grow that long though. Knee length hair would be awsome too. 

I'll enter this challenge. Perhaps I may make classic length by December of this year.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 2, 2010)

How do you use hair sticks?  I'd like to buy some but I think they may be difficult to use in my thick coarse curly hair.

One challenge I find with long hair is that my hair is heavy especially when wet or damp and wearing my hair up in buns and updos can hurt.


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah that is ALOT of freakin hair  Once I get to HL/TL then I'll se if I'm going to continue the LHJ or just maintain, but like everyone says it's really not far from TL and I can always cut back if I don't like it.
> 
> Loveyaforeva was CL in her old pics, now she maintains between HL/TL-she's got a fotki
> 
> ...


 
No fair!  You know with our natural curves that is an *XTRA* 2 inches!!! Most of us naturally have *BIG Butts*!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> How do you use hair sticks?  I'd like to buy some but I think they may be difficult to use in my thick coarse curly hair.
> 
> One challenge I find with long hair is that my hair is heavy especially when wet or damp and wearing my hair up in buns and updos can hurt.



 another challenger 
I'll be drooling over your CL hair for sure.  Well I use 1 stick in a chinese braided bun, actually it's 2 braids and it's super easy, I did this style for 2 weeks straight, the longer your hair gets th prettier this style becomes.  
I just put my leave in and oil on the length did the style in 10 minutes and go-it's that easy and I'm style challenged  

here's the links
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJYzX4cbXU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98D0j8Ypfg&feature=related


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

more PS
I think I'll try this end of this week when my hairs due for a co-wash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odMeQhroqOo&feature=related


----------



## Candy828 (May 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> How do you use hair sticks? I'd like to buy some but I think they may be difficult to use in my thick coarse curly hair.
> 
> One challenge I find with long hair is that my hair is heavy especially when wet or damp and wearing my hair up in buns and updos can hurt.


 
Here is a helpful article on how to use hairsticks as well.... and :welcome3:To the challenge!

*Hairsticks: Functional Or Festive Hair Accessories?*
Karen Marie Shelton *(Article posted with permission)*
Date: 10/10/2000, 3/1/2001, 6/15/2001, 1/14/2004
Full article at http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip612.htm

_*Quotes from the article...*_


*(Note:* All photos for this article are copyrighted protected by HairBoutique.com, all rights reserved)
*Basic Knot *







One of the most basic styles that can take either functional or decorative advantage of hairsticks is the basic hair knot. The hair knot can be worn in a variety of ways including on either side of the head right above the ear. The knot style (shown to the side and below) is a great style for most hairstick beginners. Knots are fairly easy to do on hair that is shoulder length or longer.
Tiny knots can also be created by people with shorter hair and hairsticks can be used to decorate the small knots.
A series of knots can be used by people with super long hair if their hair is too thick for just one or two knots.
Hair knots work best if the starting hair is dry and straight. Knots can
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 be created on curly and wavy hair
	
 but the process requires more time. Jill, the HairBoutique.com model in these photos, has naturally wavy hair. Her hair was blow dried straight using Mine's Smoothing Lotion to remove the waves and give it tons of shine. Once her wavy hair was straightened it was easier to create the various knots and styles.
This style offers many variations. The free flowing hair can be braided, curled or put into a second knot. 
The number of hairsticks that are used can range from one to many depending on your imagination and the number of hairsticks that are available to be utilized.
*Basic Knot Instructions*






Knots are some of the easiest styles to learn to do with hairsticks. To create a basic hair knot the first step is to determine where the knot will be located on the head. 
The knot shown above and to the side is located at the center of the crown. 
1. To create this center knot the hair was brushed smoothly and then separated into one strand from the hairline, over the ears and gathered at the back of the head. 2. Once the hair was carefully brushed smooth and gathered into one big strand, the strand was twisted into a clockwise direction. 3. Once the strand was twisted tightly the coiled strand was carefully sculpted into a big circle hat was positioned so that it lay flat against the base of the scalp. The remaining hair was carefully pinned into a coil with the largest part of the coil or knot at the base and the smallest part of the coil at the center.
Depending on your hair texture and length you can use one two or more hairsticks to secure the knot. Secure the knot by using the sticks to carefully weave them into the knot so that the sticks lays flat against the "tail" of the coil securing it against the head and holding the coil or knot in place.
*Double Knot*






Creating a double knot is very similar to creating a single knot. Double knots can be configured with one knot at the top of the crown and one knot at the nape of the neck (shown in picture to the left).
Double knots can also be created closer together or one knot can be larger with a smaller knot nestled underneath. Two knots can also be created side by side at the nape of the neck. Knots are very versatile and be worn a variety of ways.
Knotted styles are perfect for hairsticks. You use the sticks as anchors to hold down the sticks or you can use the hairsticks are adornment. Either way, they look stunning.
*Two Knots On Each Side Of The Head *

Instead of having two knots placed at the back of your head as shown here, simply create two knots instead of the one used in the side rolls with knot. It is great for waist length, heavy hair. It does require four sticks instead of the normal two.



*French Twist*
This style never goes out of fashion. It can be worn the traditional way or jazzed up and worn messy, half up and half down and with all sorts of different modifications. The French Twist style can work for any type of hair that is medium to long. Even thin hair can wear a modified French Twist.
The Twist is not difficult to learn. It is a good style that can be securely pinned into place. This style is the basis for many more advanced styles, and it adapts nicely to 2 partial styles for very long hair. For instructions read the HairBoutique.com article on creating French Twists.
*Partial French Twist Instructions*

This style is based on one of the French Twist variations. It is best used with medium to long hair.
*



*It can be done in a variety of ways including doing it over one ear with shoulder length hair. It is not as secure as a French twist, but it is quick enough to re-do if it comes undone.
This style is really pretty simple. You will need to play with it a little bit to get it the way you want.
1. Wash your hair
	
 and use a good styling gel that gives body and style. Let your hair "age" overnight. This allows the oils to build up a little and allows the style to hold better. 
2. Create a French Twist and pin it securely using either hairpins in the same color as your hair or use hair sticks. 
3. Once you have the French Twist the way you like it, take the end of a rattail or similar tool and carefully remove a few pieces of hair from the top of the twist being careful not to disturb the updo.
4. Pull the liberated strands of hair over the French Twist so that they appear to "splay" out of the updo. Use hairspray to give the splayed ends some holding power.
5. Add as many hairsticks as you would like for accent pieces. You also have the option to use hairsticks to anchor the original twist before you pull out the individual strands.
*



 French Braid*
This style shown to the right is based on the classic French Braid pattern. It is best used with medium to long hair. Braid the hair to the very end and then take the "tail" and carefully tuck it up and under the rest of the hair at the nape of the neck. This gives the appearance of a soft braided chignon.
Securely pin the tail so that it is hidden under the rest of the braid. You can dress it up further with many jeweled hairsticks that are carefully tucked into sections of the braid with the jeweled ends accenting the plaits. You can also use tiny flowers, beads or other hair accessories.


----------



## Lucia (May 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> No fair!  You know with our natural curves that is an *XTRA* 2 inches!!! Most of us naturally have *BIG Butts*!!!!!!!



or 6-8 inches extra  that's why I'm not even tackling CL now, just focusing on moisture and growth and PS and getting to my ultimate goal HL/TL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 2, 2010)

luckily i'm in the flat booty club lmao its wide but doesnt have any weight to it...  i'm all boobs lmao!!!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (May 2, 2010)

Sigh, I wish I were ready for this challenge  but just reaching tailbone this year will be kinda a stretch for me. Next year, though, it is ON. Classic length will be mine, I tell you, all mine! Mwahahaha!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Sigh, I wish I were ready for this challenge  but just reaching tailbone this year will be kinda a stretch for me. Next year, though, it is ON. Classic length will be mine, I tell you, all mine! Mwahahaha!



great to see you back, hope your doing OK too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Sigh, I wish I were ready for this challenge  but just reaching tailbone this year will be kinda a stretch for me. Next year, though, it is ON. Classic length will be mine, I tell you, all mine! Mwahahaha!



YAY!!! baby's here?!?!?


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2010)

*Helpful Tip For Your Nape Hair:* If you are wearing a protective style like a bun.... if you condition and braid the hair at the nape and make sure it stay's oiled, the nape hair will start catching up with the rest of your hair's length. My nape hair is now a little past waist length! So give it a try ladies!


Remember... those of you in humid climates, *Humidity *is your best friend. Even if the hair won't behave!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

Ok I actually measured last night
 and CL is 4-5 inches away from TL for me. 
So I guess once I reach TL CL is an achievable length
who'd have thought that. I actually saw a CL lady middle aged 
in the flesh today do u know how hard that is maybe it's a sign
what do uladies think?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 3, 2010)

I'm here to lurk, take notes and cheer you ladies on!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ok I actually measured last night
> and CL is 3-4 inches away from TL for me.
> So I guess once I reach TL CL is an achievable length
> who'd have thought that. I actually saw a CL lady middle aged
> ...



it must be a sign cause i saw one too!!!   that means we're gonna make it easy peasy!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2010)

wait... i tried measuring from tl to cl and i dont think i did it right.  tl is like where your butt crack starts right?  and cl is where your butt ends and legs begin right?  cause from crack to end i have like 8 freakin inches!!!! I CANT BE MEASURING RIGHT!!! that will take forever!!!!


----------



## Toy (May 3, 2010)

Came in to Cheer you ladies on.


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> wait... i tried measuring from tl to cl and i dont think i did it right.  tl is like where your butt crack starts right?  and cl is where your butt ends and legs begin right?  cause from crack to end i have like 8 freakin inches!!!! I CANT BE MEASURING RIGHT!!! that will take forever!!!!



there no way you've got 8 inches of booty from start to end of
butt crack unless your keytoy lol
don't measure the roundness you have to hold a pencil or ruler
right under he butt then measure it hasto be away from your body a little
did that make sense


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> there no way you've got 8 inches of booty from start to end of
> butt crack unless your keytoy lol
> don't measure the roundness you have to hold a pencil or ruler
> right under he butt then measure it hasto be away from your body a little
> did that make sense



it made sense... i'mma go try now!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 3, 2010)

4.5 INCHES!!!!  that sounds much better... whoa...  i was freakin out lol


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2010)

This is one time where my height is a disadvantage!erplexed  I am about 5 ft. 8 in.  My hair has to cover a lot of ground!


----------



## Lucia (May 3, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> it must be a sign cause i saw one too!!!   that means we're gonna make it easy peasy!!!



Definitely a sign,  this ladies hair was healthy, thick type 1, and light auburn, no see through, scraggly ends, just lovely from roots to ends.  I was trying not to stare. 
Glad it's just a 4 inch distance for you, were pretty much in the same boat here. lol

@ Candy 
I'm tall too 5'9 so the longer distance for me is passing WL even though my torso is average once I do that everything else is close together only 2-3 inches apart so it'll be easy as pie.


----------



## Candy828 (May 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Definitely a sign, this ladies hair was healthy, thick type 1, and light auburn, no see through, scraggly ends, just lovely from roots to ends. I was trying not to stare.
> Glad it's just a 4 inch distance for you, were pretty much in the same boat here. lol
> 
> @ Candy
> I'm tall too 5'9 so the longer distance for me is passing WL even though my torso is average once I do that everything else is close together only 2-3 inches apart so it'll be easy as pie.


 
Good! So we are probably about the same when you average it out.... my top is shorter but the bottom goes on forever... I have a 34 inch inseam.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 4, 2010)

i'm 5'5...  its still taking forever though


----------



## Candy828 (May 4, 2010)

*I did not know there was such a thing as "Over Baggying your Hair"... So I learned something new.... According to this article...Yes.*

*I am in a humid climate with product in my hair so it is moisturized every day....maybe because it's wet then air dry then wet again...Sometimes my hair is dripping wet from the humidity... I guess I am trying to understand the difference... *


*[FONT=굴림]the baggy method: handle your split ends[/FONT]*

*[FONT=굴림]From: [/FONT][FONT=굴림]http://www.kisforkinky.com/2008/08/the-baggy-method-handle-your-split-ends/[/FONT]*

[FONT=굴림]If your ends are busted because your [/FONT][FONT=굴림]hair[/FONT][FONT=굴림] is dry or just because you have color in your hair (I’ve seen this with many naturals — color dries their ends out), then you probably will benefit from the Baggy Method.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]You can couple the moisturizer below with this easy treatment for your ends and you should notice a difference within a month or so.[/FONT]
[FONT=굴림]This method is super easy and fast. Some ladies like to do it overnight, others all day. You can decide how and when you do it. Best of all, you can share this tip with your relaxed friends too![/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*Step ONE:* Wet your ends – they should be soaking wet and then pat them dry with a towel (this opens up the cuticle). Apply quarter size amount of your favorite *[FONT=굴림]moisturizer[/FONT]* to your hand. I use my S-Curl mix and this is also the popular moisturizer for this treatment. You can also use just a plain glycerin and water mix: 1 part water to 1 part glycerin.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*Step TWO:* Apply the moisturizer to your ends. Rub in really well.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*Step THREE:* Apply and oil on top of the section you just moisturized to SEAL the moisture in. I do NOT advocate for grease and vasoline, only naturally occurring oils. I use either coconut or olive oil – extra virgin is my fave.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]*Step FOUR:* Baggy your ends by putting a ponytail in your hair and braiding the moisturized and sealed section in a semi tight braid. Once done, apply a sandwich bag over your pony and wrap it closed with a Ouchless band from Goody. You can find them at any store normally. You can either make one or two low ponys.[/FONT]
[FONT=굴림]Remove the baggy in the AM and you ends should not take too long to dry.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]If you want to baggy throughout the day, just place your ponytail where you normally would in your head, baggy our ends and place a phony pony weave extension over it to hide the plastic bag.[/FONT]
[FONT=굴림]If you want to baggy your whole head apply the moisturizer to you entire head and seal with the oil. Place a plastic shower cap over your head and tie it down with a head band, skinny or wide works, or tie it up with a scarf before bed – to avoid it slipping off overnight. Rinse out in the AM.[/FONT]

[FONT=굴림]You can also do this while in your own natural braids.[/FONT]
[FONT=굴림]*Don’t over baggy as it can cause your hair to be over moisturized and mushy.* Be sure to feel your hair everyday to check the moisture balance.[/FONT]

*[FONT=굴림]Once you get your ends healthy, be sure to baggy less often, cutting back to 1-2 times a week or so.[/FONT]*


----------



## Candy828 (May 4, 2010)

*Ok so Maybe I found the answer to my "Baggy Question".... I think the products I use act as a sealant on my cuticles so that I don't get "over moisturized" and I don't sleep on soaking wet hair every night... My hair does swell and contract because of the moisture...*

*[FONT=굴림]Hair Care in Humid climate[/FONT]*

*[FONT=굴림]From: http://www.hairstylescut.com/healthy-hair/humid-climate.htm[/FONT]*

*[FONT=굴림]Whatever your hair type, your hair swells and expands when it's wet and behaves in the same way in a humid climate, where the air is full of moisture. Humidity will make hair fluffy and, if it's prone to curling, it will cause frizziness. All hair types will benefit from a pre-holiday conditioning treatment in the salon to nourish the hair shafts and seal the cuticles. Preventing excess moisture from entering the hair shaft in a humid climate is key. [/FONT]*



*[FONT=맑은 고딕]Hair Care for Fine hair in Humid climate[/FONT]*



[FONT=굴림]This tends to get weighed down by the moisture in the air and looks flat and limp. Just as with other hair types, you need to block out the humidity if you can. [FONT=굴림]A pre-holiday salon treatment[/FONT] will help to reduce split ends and close the cuticles that allow water to enter the hair shaft. Use a light leave-in conditioner on your hair while you are away (apply it from mid-way down the length of your hair to the ends) and seal the ends of the hair after blow-drying with a serum. [/FONT]
[FONT=굴림]Be careful not to use too much serum on fine hair - a blob the size of your thumbnail is more than enough, hairsprays are a great SOS option for a bad-hair day in humidity - they instantly hold down the cuticle of the hair and prevent moisture from entering the hair shaft. [/FONT]


*[FONT=맑은 고딕]Care for Curly and frizzy hair in Humid climate[/FONT]*



[FONT=굴림]*Sealing the outside of your hair - the cuticle* - is the only way you will minimize the candyfloss look while you are away. A pre-holiday deep-conditioning treatment is a must. Make sure you pack a creamy leave-in conditioner for your trip and use it religiously every morning. Using an anti-frizz serum will help bring unruly curls to heel. It coats the hair shaft with silicone, not only sealing the cuticle but also weighing the hair down a little. [/FONT]


*If your hair is really frizzy*[FONT=굴림]*,* try working some serum through it while it is still wet before blow-drying. This should add some weight to the curls and seal the cuticles so that your hair does not absorb water, swell and frizz again as it dries. If you decide to go with the flow and make the most of your curls while you're away, mix gel and serum together in the palm of your hand and apply it throughout the hair to give the curls extra definition and shape. [/FONT]


----------



## Candy828 (May 4, 2010)

*"Over Moisturization" is not a bad thing... Each woman can judge her own "bad hair" days vs "good hair" days... limp vs body...etc.. I'd rather have more moisture than not enough. I can deal with a "bad hair" day... But if I have breakage, I will start freakin OUT!*

*[SIZE=+3]Super-Hair.Net[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+2]Hair Headlines: Fiber Moisturization Imbalance[/SIZE]*

*From http://www.super-hair.net/fmi.html*

*Quotes from the article:*

*In the wake of the first deep freeze of 2003, dermatologists report a dramatic spike in the number of cases of the clinical condition known as fiber moisturization imbalance, which attacks the hair of half of all American women. *

*From dry hair in Denver to d**ull hair in Dallas; from "matte head" in Minneapolis to "hat head" in Hartford, doctors say this season's barrage of Arctic blasts are posing severe winter hair health hazards to women. *

*Dr. Marta Rendon, Associate Professor of Clinical Dermatology, University of Miami, says until now there has been minimal progress in treating fiber moisturization imbalance. However, she says today there is new hope for millions of women suffering from "bad hair days" everyday of the year.*

*"Fiber Moisturization Imbalance is a clinical condition that affects nearly 50 percent of all American women," Rendon said. "Fiber Moisturization imbalance is when the hair is either over moisturized or under moisturized. It's symptoms are dry, dull, brittle, unmanageable hair. What we found in our research with weightless moisturizers in.... products, is that it corrects the problem of Fiber Moisturization imbalance and it restores volume, vibrancy and moisture to the hair, without weighing the hair down.*

*"Infusing moisture into the hair has been very difficult until now," Rendon added. "What we have found in our clinical research with weightless moisturizers in.... products is that this formulation actually penetrates the hair cuticle and it helps restore the moisture and body that the hair needs.*

*"Moisturizing your hair all year long is very important, especially during the winter. The air outside is cold and dry, and when you go back inside, its hot inside. This creates a hair health hazard. Our clinical research with weightless moisturizers in.... products has shown that they actually restore the moisture that winter takes away from a women's hair, without weighing it down. The outcome is healthy beautiful hair." *

*RESULTS OF NATIONAL HAIR SURVEY *​** FMI strikes 50% of U.S. women of all hair types *
** FMI occurs when hair is over-moisturized or under-moisturized; colored hair is highly susceptible *
** Symptoms: flatness, limpness, dullness, dryness, unmanageable hair *
** 50% say they switch hair care brands monthly *
** 82% say shampoos and conditioners weigh down hair *
** 70% say moisturizers are the most important ingredients; fruit and vegetable extracts and vitamins were deemed less important *
** 50% have tried peanut butter, avocado, egg whites and mayonnaise to moisturize hair *


----------



## Triniwegian (May 4, 2010)

Just dropping by to wish you ladies a happy journey...and to admire form the sideline.


----------



## Whimsy (May 4, 2010)

::sneakin in::

Lord knows i'm not reaching classic till 2012 at best, I'm just subbin so I can drool on the regular....  so umm er aaahhh... POST PICTURES!!!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 4, 2010)

Lucia said:


> here's some inspiration-the pic is of Midnightcurls
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9oOrIT83P0
> 
> ...



Lucia, thanks for those videos...her hair is gorgeous!  It is nice to compare routines ect....


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> wait... i tried measuring from tl to cl and i dont think i did it right.  tl is like where your butt crack starts right?  and cl is where your butt ends and legs begin right?  cause from crack to end i have like 8 freakin inches!!!! I CANT BE MEASURING RIGHT!!! that will take forever!!!!





You have me ROTF over here!....I am calling it quits at Tailbone/ Stretched!
This way I can have WL Curly...I am not wanting to catch hair in the wrong places........


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 4, 2010)

I will def be supporting you Ladies...!!!!
Keep growing and keep encouraging one another!
Cant' wait to see your updates...


----------



## Lucia (May 4, 2010)

LoveLongLocks said:


> You have me ROTF over here!....I am calling it quits at Tailbone/ Stretched!
> This way I can have WL Curly...I am not wanting to catch hair in the wrong places........



Ewww I just got the visual TMI dude
you just have to swing that hair over


----------



## hillytmj (May 4, 2010)

This is a cool challenge ladies. I wish all of you the best.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ewww I just got the visual TMI dude
> you just have to swing that hair over



lmao i know right!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 5, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ::sneakin in::
> 
> Lord knows i'm not reaching classic till 2012 at best, I'm just subbin so I can drool on the regular....  so umm er aaahhh... POST PICTURES!!!



uhhh, how do you figure???  you can for sure make it!


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2010)

This is an interesting article...

*Should the FDA Regulate your Vitamins? Part I*
by: *Al Sears, MD*
From: http://www.alsearsmd.com/should-the-fda-regulate-your-vitamins/

*Quote from the article...*

"Congress is pushing for the FDA to regulate your use of vitamins and supplements.

Considering the downright scary job the Food & Drug Administration has done with regulating drugs, do you want them telling you how to make healthy choices?

Remember Vioxx? Merck pulled it from the market because it posed a heart risk. But not until it had been on the market for 5 years, prescribed 105 million times, and killed as many as 57,000 people – even though Merck and the FDA knew of the risk.1

And then there are the seizure drugs used to treat anxiety and depression that double your risk of suicide.2 It took the FDA more than 70 years to start warning doctors about this serious risk.

There’s a laundry list of the FDA’s negligence when it comes to the drugs they oversee. So why would Congress want to give them more authority over the vitamins you take? 

In fact, they can’t even get the recommended daily allowance (RDA), its official guidance on how much of a vitamin you should take, right. The world-renowned journal, _Archives of Internal Medicine_, just ran three articles that prove the FDA has no idea what makes a good daily intake."

*"You Need 415 Times the RDA of This Vitamin to Protect Your Eyes & Heart*

One of the most glaring shortfalls in the RDA is for B vitamins. B vitamins play a critical role in heart health by reducing the amino acid homocysteine, which contributes to heart attack, stroke, and pulmonary embolism.3 Plus, B vitamins help keep your eyes healthy.

The FDA says you should get a combined 400 mcg of folic acid (folate), 1.3 mg of vitamin B6 and 2.4 mcg of vitamin B12 every day.
But a recent study published in the _Archives of Internal Medicine_ shows that you would need as much as 415 times the FDA’s recommended daily intake to have any real benefit.

The study showed an 18% decrease in homocysteine, as well as a 35% to 40% reduction in age-related eye disease.4

So how does the vitamin intake used during this study stack up against what the FDA says will keep you healthy? Take a look:

*Vitamin **FDA’s/RDA **Study Amount **Difference*
folic acid 400 mcg 2.5 mg 525%
vitamin B6 1.3 mg 50 mg 3746%
vitamin B12 2.4 mcg 1 mg 41567%

As you can see, you’d need 525% more folic acid, 3,746% more vitamin B6, and an astounding 41,567% more vitamin B12 than the FDA currently recommends in order to get the benefits seen in this study.
And B vitamins aren’t the only critical nutrients where the FDA’s recommended daily intake misses the mark.

*This Vitamin Slows Aging, Repairs Cells and Boosts Immunity But Only At Certain Levels*



Vitamin C has a host of benefits:

Fights free radicals _before_ they can do damage
Maintains body structure by being an important ingredient in collagen (collagen’s integrity is dependent on vitamin C)
Helps the immune system
Aids the nervous system
Helps to break down histamines – the inflammatory element of allergic reactions
Plus, vitamin C can protect your telomeres as well.
Telomeres are a protective cap on the ends of DNA strands. When cells divide, the telomeres get shorter in the process. If they don’t ever get repaired, then they just get shorter until they aren’t protecting the DNA anymore.

In 1998, a Japanese study found that raising the level of vitamin C in the cells could slow down the loss of telomeres up to 62%.5
But the RDA – 75 mg for adult women and 90 mg for adult men of vitamin C per day – is not enough to slow telomere loss.

The telomere-preserving, anti-aging benefit of vitamin C appears to begin at about 500 mg, twice a day. That’s a whopping 1011% more than the FDA’s recommended dose for adult males.

Another study showed a 19% decrease in age-related eye disease for a group taking a combination of vitamins and minerals, including a 500 mg dose of vitamin C.6
*This Mineral Protects Steel AND Your Body*

Zinc was also part of the combination used in the eye study. They took 80 mg of zinc every day — 627% more than the RDA. This critical nutrient helps make your cell membranes healthy, influences your body’s hormone control and keeps your DNA organized.

When it comes to keeping you healthy, zinc is second only to iron in concentrations in the body. It helps in the production of hundreds of enzymes that are responsible for regulating your bodily functions.
The prostate has the highest concentration of zinc in the body. And a deficiency has been linked to inflammation of the prostate known as _prostatitis_

Zinc, like vitamin C, also has anti-aging benefits. It’s essential for making superoxide dismutase (SOD), the most _potent_ antioxidant your body has.
It gives your skin a more youthful look, too. Zinc is essential for your body to use collagen, which makes your skin more resilient and elastic—to fight off wrinkles and saggy skin.

Zinc also keeps your vision sharp by transporting vitamin A to the retina, improving night vision. And it protects retinal cells from free radical damage while helping to slow down the progression of age-related macular degeneration (AMD).




The list of zinc’s crucial role in your health is long, including:

Promote a healthy immune system
Growth of reproductive organs
Fertility and conception
Prevent acne and regulate the activity of oil glands
Aid in protein synthesis and collagen formation
Cell reproduction and wound healing
Perception of taste and smell
Protect the liver from chemical damage
Bone formation
Maintain both vitamin E and vitamin A in the blood"


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2010)

*Should the FDA Regulate Your Vitamins? Part II*
by: Al Sears, MD
From: http://www.alsearsmd.com/should-the-...your-vitamins/

Quote from the article...

"If you stick to the FDA’s advice, you’ll never receive the full benefits of these incredible nutrients. 


*Nature Says You Need 250; The FDA Says 5 Is Enough*

The _Archives of Internal Medicine_ published another study that highlights the FDA’s basic inability to understand how the body works – let alone what keeps it healthy.

The study found that people with healthy levels of vitamin D get 29% fewer upper respiratory infections than people with low levels.7 But what’s a healthy level?

Your body produces 250 mcg of vitamin D from just 15 minutes of sun exposure. If you only “need” 5 mcg of vitamin D, according to the FDA, why does your body produce 50 times more than that?
Now, we might buy that the FDA knows that the body can produce enough vitamin D just by going out in the sun. And therefore doesn’t tell people to get much more through diet or supplements.
But, with three out of four Americans deficient in vitamin D and a 20-year national government campaign against sun exposure ongoing, don’t you think they should have increased their recommended intake by now?
*The One the FDA Forgot*

There’s just one more critical nutrient to bring to your attention…
This nutrient is necessary for the basic functioning of cells. And _every single organ in your body_ uses this nutrient to get the energy they need to function.




As if that weren’t enough, it also:
Destroys free radicals in the cell membranes
Prevents arteriosclerosis by protecting against the accumulation of oxidized fat in blood vessels
Successfully treats heart disease, high blood pressure, and high cholesterol
If your body doesn’t have enough, it will have serious consequences. In fact, the Mayo Clinic noted this critical nutrient is “low in patients with some chronic diseases such as heart conditions, muscular dystrophies, Parkinson’s disease, cancer, diabetes, and HIV/AIDS.”8 

Yet the FDA completely ignores it. I’m talking about CoQ10.
In spite of the fact that the only dietary source for CoQ10 is red meat, the FDA doesn’t list an RDA for it at all.

Considering how many people are vegetarians or vegans, you’d think the government would think it vital to make sure people are getting enough of it.

Plus, even if you eat meat, you probably still aren’t getting enough CoQ10 in your diet. I ran some numbers on my test results over the years and discovered a remarkable fact: 82% of my new patients don’t have anywhere near enough CoQ10.

The chances are good that you don’t have enough either.

*What You Can Do*

The best way for you to get the bulk of the nutrients you need is through your diet. However, today’s fruits and vegetables are less nutritious than they once were. And today’s grain-fed beef and farm-raised fish are also lower in the critical nutrients you need.
Be sure to get your foods from the right sources. As a general rule of thumb, always choose organic for fruits and vegetables. When it comes to your protein, look for grass-fed beef and wild-caught fish.
You can also take supplements. Specifically…
*B Vitamins*. Take the following daily:
*40 mg of B2 – *Good for blood cell formation and cataract prevention.
*50 mg of B6 – *Boosts brain and immune function and helps prevent cancer.
*500 mcg of B12 – *Helps digestion and prevents anemia and nerve damage.
*800 mcg of folic acid – *Helps cell production and prevents dementia. Folic acid is the supplement. Folate only comes from your food. Eat lots of green leafy foods like spinach, turnip greens, or broccoli. Calf liver is also a good source.

*Vitamin C*. Humans don’t naturally produce vitamin C. We are dependant on getting vitamin C from our diet or supplements.
You can get vitamin C from lots of foods including oranges, strawberries, broccoli, and bell peppers (the colorful ones are better than green). You can get your minimum daily requirement from food.

But to get antioxidant amounts, you’ll have to take a supplement. I recommend at least 500 mg twice a day. Many of my anti-aging patients are taking 2-5,000 mg per day in divided doses. Take it with food to avoid an upset stomach.

*Zinc*. You need at least 30 mg per day – 60 mg is even better. A 12-oz steak can give you between 15 mg and 30 mg of zinc. Oysters and clams are also a great source of zinc and other minerals. A 3.5-oz serving of oysters has close to 40 mg of zinc.

*Vitamin D*. If you can’t get out in the sun for 15 minutes a day, you can ramp up vitamin D through diet.

Fish are a great source. Here’s a list, including amounts of vitamin D:
*Selected Food Sources of Naturally Occurring Vitamin D*​*Food Source **Amount **Vitamin D*​Cod Liver Oil 1 tablespoon 1360 IU
Salmon (cooked) 3.5 ounces 360 IU
Sardines (canned) 3.5 ounces 270 IU
Tuna (canned) 3 ounces 200 IU
Egg (yolk) 1 egg 25 IU
Beef Liver (cooked) 3.5 ounces 15 IU
Swiss Cheese 1 ounces 12 IU

As you can see, a daily tablespoon of cod liver oil is by far the easiest way to get your vitamin D.

*CoQ10*. The best source of CoQ10 is red meat, especially organ meats like the liver. The problem is eating a lot of organ meat is that they tend to contain the most toxins and other pollutants. The best way to make sure you’re getting enough CoQ10 is to take a supplement."


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

If I hang out here my hair will grow
*chanting*


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> If I hang out here my hair will grow
> *chanting*


 
Funny...  Since I sprinkled some  dust on this thread.... maybe you are right!


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2010)

This lady's hair journey is titled beyond classic. She went through the "thin end" faze and the "thicken up" faze... I thought her journey was very interesting and something that I am experiencing. But is shows that with patience and determination you eventually reach your goal!

Her story and pic's are in the link:
http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html

Sometimes when we see someone with long beautiful healthy hair we think why doesn't my hair look like that...but what we did not see is what it took to get there....  that is what I like about her story... she shows the bad and good of her hair!


----------



## Candy828 (May 7, 2010)

*Leobodyc5*

Leobodyc5 has many things going on right now.... But she does not do challenges because of the seriousness of them. She said if she just keeps up with her hair regime and let her hair do it's thing, that she tends to get better results. *She is cheering us on Ladies!* She will reach her goal of Classic Length eventually! Just without a date tied to it....

I will continue to support her and watch her videos! She is an inspiration to us all!

*WE LOVE YOU LEOBODYC5!*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 7, 2010)

leobody is my fav.  i lover her and her hair   she's wonderful and such a positive and classy woman!


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2010)

*Ancient Egyptian Hairstyles*




 
From: http://www.mnsu.edu/emuseum/prehistory/egypt/dailylife/hairstyles.html

_Partial quotes from the article..._

"For ancient Egyptians, appearance was an important issue. Appearance indicated a persons status, role in a society or political significance. Egyptian hairstyles and our hairstyles today have many things in common. Like modern hairstyles Egyptian hairstyles varied with age, gender and social status. 
Children had unique hairstyles in ancient Egypt. Their hair was shaved off or cut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




short except for a long lock of hair left on the side of the head, the so-called side-lock of youth. This s-shaped lock was depicted by the hieroglyphic symbol of a child or youth. Both girls and boys wore this style until the onset of puberty. Young boys often shaved their heads, while young girls wore their hair in plaits or sometimes did up their hair in a ponytail style, hanging down the center of the back. Young girl dancers used to wear long thick braided ponytails. The edge of the tail was either naturally curled or was enhanced to do so. If the ponytail was not curled at the end, it was weighted down by adornments or metal discs. 
Egyptian men typically wore their hair short, leaving their ears visible. Men often kept these hairstyles until their hair began to thin with advancing age. Another hairstyle for men was distinctive short curls covering the ears shaping a bend from temple to nape. It is doubtful that this hairstyle was natural. It was more likely a result of a process of hair curling that was done occasionally. 





Women's hairstyles were more unique than those of men. Women generally preferred a smooth, close coiffure, *a natural wave and long curl*. Women in the Old Kingdom preferred to have short cuts or chin length bobs. However, women in the New Kingdom wore their hair long or touted a wig. Women tied and decorated their hair with flowers and linen ribbons. A stylized lotus blossom was the preferred adornment for the head. This developed into using coronets and diadems. Diadems made of gold, turquoise, garnet, and malachite beads were discovered on an ancient Egyptian body dating to 3200 BC. Poorer people used more simple and inexpensive ornaments of petals and berries to hold their hair at the back. Children decorated their hair with amulets of small fish, presumably to protect from the dangers of the Nile. Children sometimes used hair-rings or clasps. Egyptians wore headbands around their heads or held their hair in place with ivory and metal hairpins. Beads might be used to attach wigs or hair extensions in place. 
Egyptians threaded gold tubes on each tress, or strung inlaid gold rosettes between vertical ribs of small beads to form full head covers. The also used combs, tweezers, shavers and hair curlers. Combs were either single or double sided combs and made from wood or bone. Some of them were very finely made with a long grip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Combs were found from early tomb goods, even from predynastic times. Egyptians shaved with a stone blade at first, later with a copper, and during the Middle Kingdom with a bronze razor. 
Slaves and servants were not able to dress the same as Egyptian nobility. The way that they adorned their hair was quite different. Commonly, they tied their hair at the back of the head into a kind of loop. Another type of hairstyle was to tie it in eight or nine long plaits at the back of the head and to dangled them together at one side of the neck and face. 
In ancient Egypt, men and women used to shave their heads bald replacing their natural hair with wigs. Egyptian women did not walk around showing their bald heads, they always wore the wigs. Head shaving had a number of benefits. First, removing their hair made it much more comfortable in the hot Egyptian climate. Second, it was easy to maintain a high degree of cleanliness avoiding danger of lice infestation. In addition, people wore wigs when their natural hair was gone due to old age. However, even though the Egyptians shaved their heads, they did not think the bald look was preferable to having hair. 
Priests were required to keep their entire bodies cleanly shaved. They shaved every third day because they needed to avoid the danger of lice or any other uncleanness to conduct rituals. This is the reason why priests are illustrated bald-headed with no eyebrows or lashes. 
There is evidence of influence from other cultures on Egyptian hairstyles. One example is the cultural union of the Roman Empire and the Egyptian empire. There is evidence of a female mummy wearing a typically Roman hairstyle yet the iconography on her death mask was plainly Egyptian. At Tell el-Daba in Egypt, there was a statue portrayed wearing a mushroom hairstyle that was typical of Asiatic males. There is a statue of young woman in the Ptolemaic periods exhibiting a typical Nubian hairstyle consisting of five small clumps of hair. 





Wigs were very popular and worn by men, women and children. They were adorned both inside and outside of the house. Egyptians put on a new wig each day and wigs were greatly varied in styles. The primary function of the wig was as a headdress for special occasions, such as ceremonies and banquets. 
Wigs were curled or sometimes made with a succession of plaits. Only queens or noble ladies could wear wigs of long hair separated into three parts, the so-called goddress. However, they were worn by commoners in later times. During the Old and Middle Kingdom, there were basically two kinds of wig styles; wigs made of short or long hair. The former was made of small curls arranged in horizontal lines lapping over each other resembling roof tiles. The forehead was partially visible and the ears and back of the neck were fully covered. Those small curls were either triangular or square. The hair could be cut straight across the forehead or cut rounded. 
On the contrary, the hair from a long-haired wig hung down heavily from the top of the head to the shoulders forming a frame for the face. The hair was slightly waved and occasionally tresses were twisted into spirals. In the New Kingdom, people preferred wigs with several long tassel-ended tails, while shorter and simpler wigs became popular in the Amarna period. 
Wigs were very expensive. People who could not afford to buy wigs had to use the cheaper hair extensions. Hair extensions were often preferred because they could be tied up in the back. Egyptians considered thicker hair as ideal, so hair extensions were also attached to the wigs to enhance ones appearance. 
Wigs were meticulously cared for using emollients and oils made from vegetables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or animal fats. Those wigs that were properly cared for lasted longer than those without proper care. Although Egyptians preferred to wear wigs and took care of them, they also did take care of their natural hair. Washing their hair regularly was a routine for Egyptians. However, it is not known how frequently Egyptians washed their hair. Wigs were scented with petals or piece of wood chips such as cinnamon. When wigs were not used, they were kept in special boxes on a stand or in special chests. When it was needed, it could be worn without tiresome combing. Wig boxes were found in tombs and the remnants of ancient wig factories have been located. Since it is believed that wigs were also needed for the afterlife, the dead were buried in the tombs with their wigs. 
Wigs were usually* made from human hair, sheep's wool or vegetable fibers.* *The more it looked like real hair,* the more expensive it was and the more it was sought after. Wigs of high quality were made only from human hair, while wigs for the middle class were made with a mix of human hair and vegetable fibers. The cheapest wigs were made fully from vegetable fibers. Both wig making specialists and barbers made the wigs and wig making was considered to be a respectable profession. It was one of the jobs available to women." 

"Egyptians used a material called *henna* (used for nails and lips, too) to dye their hair red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scientific studies show that people used henna to conceal their gray hair from as early as 3400 BC. Henna is still used today."
"Like today, ancient Egyptians were also facing the same problem of hair loss, and they wanted to maintain their youthful appearance as long as possible. There were many kinds of suggested remedies targeting primarily men. In 1150 BC, Egyptian men applied fats from ibex, lions, crocodiles, serpents, geese, and hippopotami to their scalps. The fat of cats and goats was also recommended. Chopped lettuce patches were used to smear the bald spots to encourage hair growth. 
Ancient Egyptians also made use of something similar to modern aromatherapy. Fir oil, rosemary oil, (sweet) almond oil and castor oil were often used to stimulate hair growth. The seeds of fenugreek, that plant herbalists and pharmacologists still use today, was another remedy. "

*Some things still work today and will never go out of style...*



*Menu*​


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for that post Candy828. I've always wondered why Ramses had that little ponytail stickin out his head and the rest was shaved lol now i know!


----------



## curali (May 8, 2010)

I'm here for the inspiration and encouragement; thank you all so much for being such an inspiration to those of us who have the faith but have such a long way to go.


----------



## Candy828 (May 8, 2010)

Here is a nice video! This lady's daughter has hip length hair stretched. So it's probably tailbone or longer straightened. The daughter get's sick and her hair is a tangled mess.... This is the mother's journey to untangle it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_hVpZf_VkY


*I give Mom 5 Stars!!!!! :waytogo:*


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 9, 2010)

At this time, my goal is still TL stretched but I will be checking in this thread for encouragement & to cheer you CL growers!


----------



## Lucia (May 9, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> This lady's hair journey is titled beyond classic. She went through the "thin end" faze and the "thicken up" faze... I thought her journey was very interesting and something that I am experiencing. But is shows that with patience and determination you eventually reach your goal!
> 
> Her story and pic's are in the link:
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html
> ...



thanks for posting this, very encouraging, esp. when I'm frustrated with uneven ends and feel the urge to even it up.  I keep telling myself the rest will catch up and it usually does   I'm saving this link.


----------



## Candy828 (May 10, 2010)

I am having one of those sleepless nights! I had too much yesterday..... For me it's 2:49 Tuesday morning.... So let me introduce you to curly Nick!

http://www.curlynikki.com/search/label/Curly Guys

:sweet:


----------



## Candy828 (May 11, 2010)

Ok.... I am back to normal... I had to wash out my system with tons of water!:fat: I must of had temporary insanity because I know I am not suppose to have a lot of caffine! It goes against my health and hair rules!


----------



## Whimsy (May 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> uhhh, how do you figure???  you can for sure make it!



Oh best believe I'll make it!!! I will be there a swingin and a swangin!!!

BUT

not till like 2012!!!  So for 2010 and 2011 I'll just be stalking alla you guys!!


----------



## Janet' (May 12, 2010)

Osmosis....


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> This lady's hair journey is titled beyond classic. She went through the "thin end" faze and the "thicken up" faze... I thought her journey was very interesting and something that I am experiencing. But is shows that with patience and determination you eventually reach your goal!
> 
> Her story and pic's are in the link:
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/longhairjourney.html
> ...



OMG look at her hair! 





My hair would probably still shrink to my ears LOL


----------



## My Friend (May 12, 2010)

notworthy


----------



## jupitermoon (May 12, 2010)

My Friend said:


>


 

LOL! I love the dancing bananas.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 12, 2010)

OMG you have to look at CinnamonHair's hair toys collection.  I can hardly wait till my hair is down to my feet LOL

To see all the pictures click this link http://beyondclassiclength.com/bathroom040710/bathroom10.html


----------



## Toy (May 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG you have to look at CinnamonHair's hair toys collection. I can hardly wait till my hair is down to my feet LOL
> 
> To see all the pictures click this link http://beyondclassiclength.com/bathroom040710/bathroom10.html


 



Ooh I want some of those!!!


----------



## Candy828 (May 12, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> OMG you have to look at CinnamonHair's hair toys collection. I can hardly wait till my hair is down to my feet LOL
> 
> To see all the pictures click this link http://beyondclassiclength.com/bathroom040710/bathroom10.html


 
I really like that she has shared so much of herself on her website... You rarely fine someone with hair as long as hers that gives you a *"real inside"* look at themselves! 

I have only just begun my collection of hairsticks, forks, scrafs etc.... and I am enjoying the hunt!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 12, 2010)

YEAH!!! if i could even get half the colletion she has i would be happy... i need to get my hair toy game up so i stop looking so boring with my buns lol tired of being teased lol


----------



## Lucia (May 12, 2010)

LeobodyC5 update

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgIn6OG3CYs&playnext_from=TL&videos=dG2wuFOlniI&feature=sub


WOW


----------



## Toy (May 12, 2010)

Her Hair is Beautiful!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 12, 2010)

I don't feel as bad about having a natural taper to my ends, seeing that LeobodyC5 has one too.


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I don't feel as bad about having a natural taper to my ends, seeing that LeobodyC5 has one too.


 
So.... does that mean you'll join the CL Challenge?


----------



## Lucia (May 13, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I really like that she has shared so much of herself on her website... You rarely fine someone with hair as long as hers that gives you a *"real inside"* look at themselves!
> 
> I have only just begun my collection of hairsticks, forks, scrafs etc.... and I am enjoying the hunt!



not only all those hair toys but she has over a dozen conditioners b/t the DC, cholesterol and daily CW condishes she's a PJ too 



			
				cinnamonhair said:
			
		

> While I was actively growing I had yearly trims of 1 to 3" on average (whatever I felt was necessary) in an attempt to thicken my ends. As I reached new lengths it took time for the thickness of my hair to catch up, and so I had to trim to keep the ends from appearing whispy. *While growing I tried not to trim too often, because I found that people who trimmed regularly seemed not to keep much of their growth. This can be frustrating when you do not see any progress, so that is one reason I preferred not to mess with scissors too often, instead allowing my hair to fairy tale.* Personally, I hate trimming, so it would be hard for me to get scissor happy, but I see how it can happen.



http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/routine.html


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

Lucia said:


> not only all those hair toys but she has over a dozen conditioners b/t the DC, cholesterol and daily CW condishes she's a PJ too
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/routine.html


 
Yea... she is....  I also use the honey in my conditioner.  It really does help with shine!  and I use the L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture like she does...So I guess I am making some good choices!  Now I guess I'll get a non-cone conditioner for my scalp so I can alternate!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 13, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> So.... does that mean you'll join the CL Challenge?



I thought I already had? I was so excited last week to find *ONE* strand past the middle of my bottom, just when you started this thread, . I can't post any pictures until I get myself a new camera though.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 13, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Yea... she is....  I also use the honey in my conditioner.  It really does help with shine! ... Now I guess I'll get a non-cone conditioner for my scalp so I can alternate!



I add honey (and oil) to my conditioners too, but I haven't noticed any shine. But it does help to keep my hair moisturized. I can sometimes go from one wash (3-5 days) to the next without having to moisturize hair. I don't use silicone products at all anymore, except for Sabino Moisture Block when I straighten, and that has made the biggest difference in my hair's ability to retain moisture. I wish I had known all these years just how bad silicone was for my hair.


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I thought I already had? I was so excited last week to find *ONE* strand past the middle of my bottom, just when you started this thread, . I can't post any pictures until I get myself a new camera though.


 
Oh, I wasn't sure... I am so happy! :welcome3:to the party! 

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! This list is growing! :woohoo:   

P.S.  I'll have some sucking-up  to do for that mistake!  I hope it isn't too expensive... Be gentle with me!


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I add honey (and oil) to my conditioners too, but I haven't noticed any shine. But it does help to keep my hair moisturized. I can sometimes go from one wash (3-5 days) to the next without having to moisturize hair. I don't use silicone products at all anymore, except for Sabino Moisture Block when I straighten, and that has made the biggest difference in my hair's ability to retain moisture. I wish I had known all these years just how bad silicone was for my hair.


 
Cool! I am just really learning about the pros and cons of cone vs non-cone conditioners.... I always try to choose a conditioner with good ingredients...but did not know the value of cone vs non-cone. So I am glad I learned this tid bit of information!


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

This link shows *Cinnamon's different Bun and updo hairstyles* usings *some of her hair toys*. She includes links of the stores she purchased from.

http://www.beyondclassiclength.com/updos4.html


----------



## Candy828 (May 13, 2010)

I like this *"Farm Girl's"* Styles and Updo's because she gives pic-by-pic instructions on how she accomplishes them and some of them are a bit different than others I've seen.

*Long Hair Anything But Boring....*

*From: http://wahsegavalleyfarm.typepad.com/wahsega_valley_farm/stylesupdos.html*


*By: Avrilon*
Here is her home page, if anyone is interested in viewing it...
http://wahsegavalleyfarm.typepad.com/wahsega_valley_farm/long-hair.html


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

*Lucia*, thanks for letting me know that Flexi 8 makes customs.  

Here are the customs I've recently purchased: 

This is style 1632 custom made in XXL:






This is style 1639 custom made in XXL. Purple beads were used instead of the original topaz:





This is style 1636 custom made in XXL:




^^^^Yeah, it's crooked but my camera's battery was running low; I was trying to hurry up. 

This is style 1631 custom made in XXL. It's no longer available but they may still be able to make it for you if you ask:





This is may absolute favorite! This style is no longer available on the website but I found it here and asked them to custom make it for me in XXL:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2010)

holy crap i dun peed my self.....THOSE FLEXI'S LOOK WONDERFUL!!! AND SO DOES YOUR HAIR!!!! i'm ready to have that much hair too!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> holy crap i dun peed my self.....THOSE FLEXI'S LOOK WONDERFUL!!! AND SO DOES YOUR HAIR!!!! i'm ready to have that much hair too!!!


 
Lol!  You do have a lot of hair. Your hair looks absolutely beautiful in your siggy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lol!  You do have a lot of hair. Your hair looks absolutely beautiful in your siggy.



lol thanks... but i'm still swimming in the kiddie pool compared to you...  but hopefully this time next yr i'll be right there with you (or still trying to catch up lol)


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

Here's another Ficcare clip along with a Ficcare headband:






I guess I'm more of a Flexi 8 gal.  I don't really like the Ficcare clips because they still sometimes hurt.  They're very popular over at the Long Hair Community though.  The headbands are nice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2010)

i never heard of Ficcare until candy posted that door full of um... why do they hurt?  what's so special about them?


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol thanks... but i'm still swimming in the kiddie pool compared to you... but hopefully this time next yr i'll be right there with you (or still trying to catch up lol)


 

No, I think you're suffering from a bad case of hair anorexia.    You're not seeing what the rest of us are seeing.  Your hair is amazing now and will look even more amazing next year.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 13, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i never heard of Ficcare until candy posted that door full of um... why do they hurt? what's so special about them?


 

They have a very tight hold; that's what makes them special. My hair is super thick so I can sometimes feel tension when I create my buns. It's just me though. Most people don't have this problem.

*Mwdezi*, reviewed the Ficcare here and her hair looks wonderful. She has no issues with it either.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2010)

thanks for the link... wow they do look good though... but pricey... maybe when i hit hl it will be my hair present lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 13, 2010)

OT a bit...  i've been really enjoying my hair this past week.  i'm still rocking my weak roller set lol it still has some wave to it but not so uniform so instead of looking nice it looks like...  well you know the crease you get when your hair is pin straight but wear it in a pony tail all day?  kinda like that randomly through out the hair lol.  doesnt matter, i've been keeping it in a pony tail so its ok lol.  

but back to my enjoyment.  i just rarely get to see my length any more plus its really soft!!!  so i've had some serious hand in hair syndrome going on lol.  i'll either wash my hair tomorrow nite or saturday nite.  then its back in my bun and back to seeing my curls lol


----------



## FlowerHair (May 14, 2010)

Thank you *Candy828* for the invitation to this thread! I don't know how I missed it... I spend most of my time in OT. 

I will join this challenge, but I can't promise that I'll post all the time, because I usually let my hair do its thing and just see what happens. 

My hair grows really slowly so it might take a lot longer than this year to reach CL.

Right now, my hair is probably a tad bit shorter than TBL, since I just cut it due to uneven ends. I'm also struggling with my grey hairs.  I don't like using hair colors, but I feel like I have to. I find that using a glaze or a level 1 hair color on top of my regular hair color (level 2) will help with the shine and strength of my hair. 


This was the length of my hair in March 2010. It probably hasn't grown much since then.






This was my hair before the cut, when I straightened it a little. I suck at flat ironing, this is the best I can do. I want Nina_Def (my Swedish Nikos' Cousin) to help me straighten one day. I haven't told her that yet.  Sorry about the messy background, this was in an office at work. 






My straightish updo.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to watch Leobody's videos for inspiration.

I feel a little guilty because I don't do much with my hair anymore, I need to get back into the groove. I will probably wear my hair down most of the time this year, so I have to start moisturizing more diligently.

Otherwise I'll keep following my regimen (click on the link in my siggy).


----------



## Nina_deF (May 14, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> This was my hair before the cut, when I straightened it a little. I suck at flat ironing, this is the best I can do. I want Nina_Def (my Swedish Nikos' Cousin) to help me straighten one day. I haven't told her that yet.  Sorry about the messy background, this was in an office at work.


 
Doing some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in preperation for the Big Straightening....


----------



## FlowerHair (May 14, 2010)

Nina_deF said:


> Doing some
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Are you up for it? 

It will probably take an hour or so?
You're so good at straightening!


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you *Candy828* for the invitation to this thread! I don't know how I missed it... I spend most of my time in OT.
> 
> I will join this challenge, but I can't promise that I'll post all the time, because I usually let my hair do its thing and just see what happens.
> 
> ...


 
:welcome3:to the Challenge!  Your hair is beautiful!:wow: You can post when you can.... I am not gonna be strict about that. I may not hit CL this year either.... So there is CL Part 2! Anyway, there is no pressure on anyone... We just want to support each other on this journey no matter how long it takes!


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

*FlowerHair *- I too battle the grayhair.... When people meet me, they think I am very young, but I am not as young as most people think.... Let's just say definitely over 45. What I am using is Color Brilliance by ion. It is a semi-permanent hair color so it fades out. But it has no ammonia or peroxide chemicals, it does contain aloe vera, pro-vita B-5, silk protein, jojoba oil, and vitamin E... So I use this several times a year... In the winter my hair is mostly hidden so I don't color in the winter months.


----------



## FlowerHair (May 14, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *FlowerHair *- I too battle the grayhair.... When people meet me, they think I am very young, but I am not as young as most people think.... Let's just say definitely over 45. What I am using is Color Brilliance by ion. It is a semi-permanent hair color so it fades out. But it has no ammonia or peroxide chemicals, it does contain aloe vera, pro-vita B-5, silk protein, jojoba oil, and vitamin E... So I use this several times a year... In the winter my hair is mostly hidden so I don't color in the winter months.



LOL! I'm 39. 

You should come join us in the 40+ thread in the off topic forum too.

There's no hiding for my greys on top of my head. The new growth is blinging like white gold up there!  

I'll grow to Classic Length just to see if I can do it, but I don't think I can handle any longer than that. It's a lot of work with long hair. I don't want to look like Cousin It either. LOL!


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2010)

Welcome Flowerhair   

you're closer to CL than the some of us on this challenge, but I'm on part 2.  Can't wait to see all the great updates even if it's a longer haul it's worth it.


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> LOL! I'm 39.
> 
> You should come join us in the 40+ thread in the off topic forum too.
> 
> ...


 
lol... I'll check out the thread! Yea... *"Cousin It"*... not a good picture..lol I haven't decided if I'll stop at CL or not...when my hair reaches a new length and I think it's going to be to much trouble...by the time I am use to it and figure out how to style it, I changed my mind and think *"What If"!*So, I'll probably just let it do it's thing for a while as long as I am comfortable...


----------



## Lucia (May 14, 2010)

@ Celinastarr
YW
You're hair looks great  the thickness  it 
I love those customs maybe next year I'll be able to order some customs Flexi-8 
right now I'm OK with the large so far. 

I have that exact Ficcare it's Burgendy and gold, and I have the shiny silver one.  It used to hurt me at first too, I just had to get the hang of it. You have to place it in your hair so it's a firm hold, not too tight cause it really does hold super tight if you set it in an uncomfortable spot, play around with it and you'll find the right spot to place it.  
I've been trying Aussie Moist and I'm surprised at how soft it made my hiar, and I like the slip, but it's not more slippery than my #1 fav Sauve Tropical Coconut though, but it's a good staple it's now in my top 2 alternates-thanks for the suggestion.

@ Momo
ITA w/ CS
yo do have alot of hair


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> LOL! I'm 39.
> 
> You should come join us in the 40+ thread in the off topic forum too.
> 
> ...


 
FlowerHair - There is a lot of links about 40's... could you give me the direct link you mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## detroitdiva (May 14, 2010)

Oh FlowerHair! You make my mouth water and drool!!! WOW!!

Your hair is soooooooooooooo beautiful! You are a wonderful inspiration to me. Thank you.


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

Here is a look into my tiny beginning collection of *Hair Toys*..... I took pictures with different views of the collection. I am no Cinnamon...at least not yet... Now when I am out shopping, I am always looking for some unique hair toy!


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 14, 2010)

Candy828 & FlowerHair need your thoughts on thin ends. Candy - you posted a knee length girl's blog and she was struggling with thin ends. what's your opinion on thin ends? do you think they should be cut? or do you just hang in and wait until they thicken up/the rest of the hair catches up?

thin ends is one of my biggest problems - i'd imagine, on your journey to classic length that you've had to deal with this problem at least once???? pleeeeeease help!


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 14, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I'm going to watch Leobody's videos for inspiration.
> 
> I feel a little guilty because I don't do much with my hair anymore, I need to get back into the groove. I will probably wear my hair down most of the time this year, so I have to start moisturizing more diligently.
> 
> Otherwise I'll keep following my regimen (click on the link in my siggy).



FlowerHair - (you know i'm your hair/forum "stan")   - okay, so you mentioned that you'll wear your hair down more - meaning that you'll have to moisturize more diligently. how do you plan to moisturize? what will you use. i've got your regimen memorized, but from what i remember, you just do your reggie on wash day and no in between moisturization. just curious what addition you plan to make to your regimen/how you're going to moisturize? 

can't wait to see your hair straight!!! that's gonna be amazing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 14, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Candy828 & FlowerHair need your thoughts on thin ends. Candy - you posted a knee length girl's blog and she was struggling with thin ends. what's your opinion on thin ends? do you think they should be cut? or do you just hang in and wait until they thicken up/the rest of the hair catches up?
> 
> thin ends is one of my biggest problems - i'd imagine, on your journey to classic length that you've had to deal with this problem at least once???? pleeeeeease help!


 
Hi wyldcurlz, For me when I get to a new length thin ends is a problem because I have three scalp skins types.... so my hair grows at different paces. For example: The right side is oily and it grows extremely fast. The left side is normal and it grows at a steady normal pace. The center is dry and it grows slow. My right side hair will sometimes out pace the rest of the hair by a full inch! If your hair is healthy there is no need to do a big trim. Only dusting and this does allow the shorter hairs to catch up and thickening does begin to happen. Also make sure you are doing S&D. If you can't stand to look at the unevenness... Keep your hair in up styles while you are waiting.... It helps to keep down the anxiety! 

For me a trim is a once a year thing...I may do a 1/4 inch trim on the leftside and have to do a 3/4 inch on the rightside.... then it is back to letting it grow to the next new length. So I have length milestones before thickening up again.... I hope that makes since...

Remember to always keep your hair moisturized.... dryness equals breakage!


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 15, 2010)

i like this thread. Subscribing


----------



## FlowerHair (May 15, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Candy828 & FlowerHair need your thoughts on thin ends. Candy - you posted a knee length girl's blog and she was struggling with thin ends. what's your opinion on thin ends? do you think they should be cut? or do you just hang in and wait until they thicken up/the rest of the hair catches up?
> 
> thin ends is one of my biggest problems - i'd imagine, on your journey to classic length that you've had to deal with this problem at least once???? pleeeeeease help!



I noticed that my ends were uneven and weren't looking so nice, so I just cut them off. What's the point of having long hair if it doesn't look nice? Besides, I just trim once a year or so. That's when my retention/growth really took off. 
I think thin ends should be cut or at least trimmed a little. Even half an inch can make a difference... 

When I trim, I use this guide: http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim



wyldcurlz said:


> FlowerHair - (you know i'm your hair/forum "stan")   - okay, so you mentioned that you'll wear your hair down more - meaning that you'll have to moisturize more diligently. how do you plan to moisturize? what will you use. i've got your regimen memorized, but from what i remember, you just do your reggie on wash day and no in between moisturization. just curious what addition you plan to make to your regimen/how you're going to moisturize?
> 
> can't wait to see your hair straight!!! that's gonna be amazing!



I plan to make a little concoction of water, conditioner, olive oil and put in a spray bottle. I'll have to see how it works.  Hopefully, it will keep my ends from drying out. Even now, I wet my hair a little with my hands in the morning to revive the curls. 

Sometimes I put some cocoa butter lotion (Palmer's) after moisturizing my hands and just put the excess on the ends. Skin lotion is really good, actually! 

I really have to start wearing my hair up every once in a while too.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 15, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Candy828 & FlowerHair need your thoughts on thin ends. Candy - you posted a knee length girl's blog and she was struggling with thin ends. what's your opinion on thin ends? do you think they should be cut? or do you just hang in and wait until they thicken up/the rest of the hair catches up? ...



You didn't ask me, but I'm going to answer anyway, because this has been on my mind *a lot* lately, . Honestly, I think LHCF can make people paranoid about "thin ends." I'm not sure why that is. Sure, full blunt ends can look attractive, but so can layered and tapered ends. I feel the emphasis on full blunt ends around here can sometimes be discouraging. Think about it - if you grow out your hair from bald, and want truly full blunt ends, the hair at the top front of your head will need to be about twice the length of the hair at your nape for full blunt ends at midback length... twice as much growing time. If your ends do not have a lot of damage, and are not exaggeratedly uneven, it makes sense to me to allow more of the hair to reach a length you are satisfied with before cutting it to thicken the ends - keeps you from inadvertently cutting off progress.

Also, if you are not wearing your hair straightened and down a lot, the evenness of the ends is not as important. And that brings me to my next thought (or pet peeve)... if you have multi-textured hair that shrinks at different percentages, as I do, having full blunts ends when wearing your hair curly is pretty much impossible - you could cut it that way curly, but then it would be all different lengths when you straighten.

I cut off split ends and SSKs when I see them, but I only trim a little bit about once a year, just from habit of feeling that hair "must" be trimmed. But thinking about my kids' hair makes me question a lot of things... my son has been boycotting haircuts for about 14 months now. His hair grew out from one of those almost-bald cuts, and he has an afro. I have the thought in my head that hair is supposed to be trimmed, but I look at his hair and don't see what there is to trim. Same with my daughter - she was born with some hair, very little of it fell out, some more has grown in... different textures and growth rates all over her head... but still nothing that looks worth trimming.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> No, I think you're suffering from a bad case of hair anorexia.    You're not seeing what the rest of us are seeing.  Your hair is amazing now and will look even more amazing next year.





			
				lucia said:
			
		

> @ Momo
> ITA w/ CS
> yo do have alot of hair





i must suffer from the anorexia because i promise i still feel bsl....  aw man lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 15, 2010)

flowerhair... dont ever come near me when i have scissors... the green monster in me may try to chop your hair off, weft it, and start wearing your hair 


I LOVE IT!!! cant wait til my hair is hanging low like that


----------



## yamilee21 (May 15, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i must suffer from the anorexia because i promise i still feel bsl....  aw man lol



 That's what happens when you don't straighten all the time. Shoot, I barely feel APL!


----------



## 2themax (May 15, 2010)

Vicky7 said:


> Hi, I'm just here to  and to  all the lovely ladies who join this challenge... who am I kidding I'm also here to  on all the hair pics.
> 
> Nice thread candy 828!


 
Ditto.  And I hope to reach Classic also


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 16, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I'm going to answer anyway, because this has been on my mind *a lot* lately, . Honestly, I think LHCF can make people paranoid about "thin ends." I'm not sure why that is. Sure, full blunt ends can look attractive, but so can layered and tapered ends. I feel the emphasis on full blunt ends around here can sometimes be discouraging. Think about it - if you grow out your hair from bald, and want truly full blunt ends, the hair at the top front of your head will need to be about twice the length of the hair at your nape for full blunt ends at midback length... twice as much growing time. If your ends do not have a lot of damage, and are not exaggeratedly uneven, it makes sense to me to allow more of the hair to reach a length you are satisfied with before cutting it to thicken the ends - keeps you from inadvertently cutting off progress.
> 
> Also, if you are not wearing your hair straightened and down a lot, the evenness of the ends is not as important. And that brings me to my next thought (or pet peeve)... if you have multi-textured hair that shrinks at different percentages, as I do, having full blunts ends when wearing your hair curly is pretty much impossible - you could cut it that way curly, but then it would be all different lengths when you straighten.
> 
> I cut off split ends and SSKs when I see them, but I only trim a little bit about once a year, just from habit of feeling that hair "must" be trimmed. But thinking about my kids' hair makes me question a lot of things... my son has been boycotting haircuts for about 14 months now. His hair grew out from one of those almost-bald cuts, and he has an afro. I have the thought in my head that hair is supposed to be trimmed, but I look at his hair and don't see what there is to trim. Same with my daughter - she was born with some hair, very little of it fell out, some more has grown in... different textures and growth rates all over her head... but still nothing that looks worth trimming.


Yamilee - THANK YOU SO MUCH for confirming my thoughts on thin ends! you're right, thin ends can be described as the worst thing next to the devil sometimes and they shouldn't be. Your explanation was perfect and clear and i couldn't agree more. I just wish I'd found you, FlowerHair and Candy before I took scissors to my hair. (spent a weekend with girlfriends who must've told me that I "needed a trim because my ends were "uneven and looked unhealthy." And they told me that about 38 times in a 30 min hair discussion!)

fortunately I didn't take off much. 



Candy828 said:


> Hi wyldcurlz, For me when I get to a new length thin ends is a problem because I have three scalp skins types.... so my hair grows at different paces. For example: The right side is oily and it grows extremely fast. The left side is normal and it grows at a steady normal pace. The center is dry and it grows slow. My right side hair will sometimes out pace the rest of the hair by a full inch! If your hair is healthy there is no need to do a big trim. Only dusting and this does allow the shorter hairs to catch up and thickening does begin to happen. Also make sure you are doing S&D. If you can't stand to look at the unevenness... Keep your hair in up styles while you are waiting.... It helps to keep down the anxiety!
> 
> For me a trim is a once a year thing...I may do a 1/4 inch trim on the leftside and have to do a 3/4 inch on the rightside.... then it is back to letting it grow to the next new length. So I have length milestones before thickening up again.... I hope that makes since...
> 
> Remember to always keep your hair moisturized.... dryness equals breakage!



Thanks Candy!!! I have to remember the importance of keeping my hair moisturized. I tend to lag on that and need to find easy ways to keep the moisture up. I also must have multiple scalp skin types because I  notice one side is about 1 inch longer. I thought it was something I could've been doing wrong...Thanks for explaining that and for sharing your thoughts with me on thin ends - again, like Yamilee, confirming what I already thought about thin ends. Hang onto them until I reach desired length - that thin ends are just hair growing at a faster rate than the other strands.  Glad I don't have to beat myself up over them anymore. 



FlowerHair said:


> I noticed that my ends were uneven and weren't looking so nice, so I just cut them off. What's the point of having long hair if it doesn't look nice? Besides, I just trim once a year or so. That's when my retention/growth really took off.
> I think thin ends should be cut or at least trimmed a little. Even half an inch can make a difference...
> 
> When I trim, I use this guide: http://community.livejournal.com/feyeselftrim
> ...



FlowerHair - please let us know how your moisture concoction works!! Thanks for the link to the trimming guide and for yet another confirmation about thin ends. I'm no longer freaking out about them. Oh - and you'd mentioned your using skin lotion on your hair before - I tried it and you're right, its great at taming frizz/fly-aways. So thanks for that little tip!


----------



## Candy828 (May 16, 2010)

*All by the same person, Simple to do Classic Length Updo Tutorials:*

*Looped Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvlJhl_C-8U

*Maki Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAXcZGEw8ks

*Renaissance Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18xKY5ZDG4s&feature=related

*Celtic Knot Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUQAucReptY&feature=related

*Knot Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pI9s3EvB3w&feature=related

*Wrap Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWBwIsYyY6U&feature=related

*Figure8 Bun:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV5wR2tBeKQ&feature=related

*Chinese Bun Variation:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUT3KJgASac&feature=related


----------



## Candy828 (May 16, 2010)

Are you wearing your hair down these days...Maybe you might be interested in some variation of these *down style tutorials*: (all be the same person)

*simple rennaissance braids:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loN3zwM9QyE

*wavy classic vintage look:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqBQ3IVEJfc

*formal event hair: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXy7NmWWe1s

*spanish pin up hair:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjzfsyNHC9s

*geisha inspired hair:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpDGvfyNyjQ&feature=channel


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> Candy828 & FlowerHair need your thoughts on thin ends. Candy - you posted a knee length girl's blog and she was struggling with thin ends. what's your opinion on thin ends? do you think they should be cut? or do you just hang in and wait until they thicken up/the rest of the hair catches up?
> 
> thin ends is one of my biggest problems - i'd imagine, on your journey to classic length that you've had to deal with this problem at least once???? pleeeeeease help!



I hope FH and Candy don't mind I'm jumping in
WC you have 2 choices: #1 your hair is always growing (unless you're very sick) 
so it's really up to you, if you can stand having your hair a couple inches shorter and trying to re-pass the same milestone again, then cut some of it off.  But IMO I don't think that's necessary you can also let it grow then cut a little at a time.  If you noticed that's what Cinamonhair did the 2nd time around and the thinning started further down and she just ignored it and kept growing and dusting. happy hair growing  hth


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2010)

Hey have you noticed that long hair is back in style, even on the runways and in fashion it's BSL and beyond all over the place, and the hair ads def WL hair. Everybody's putting in extensions or growing their hair out.  


Classic length  2 braid chinese bun 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi1VdqpDqxk&feature=related

for fun-her hemline is evened up too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaZCf_Wmdc4&feature=channel

Knee length wavy hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXljWW8-ILU&feature=related


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 16, 2010)

all these great videos every one is posting 
 makes me happy


----------



## Lucia (May 16, 2010)

OH you'll love this one, the infobox is hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu7u37BlTdU




			
				PInkladyJ said:
			
		

> 1. I AM NOT CUTTING MY HAIR! Do not ask me to cut my hair, do not tell me to cut my hair and don't start any comments with the phrases "If I cut my hair..." or "When I cut my hair..." - I AM NOT CUTTING MY HAIR! I mean to grow old and be a little old lady with long gray hair. Please respect my personal choice to live my life as I wish. Anyone who disregards this message and tells me to cut my hair will have their comment deleted and they will be blocked.
> 
> 2. YES - I do know all about Locks of Love. You don't need to tell me about them. I actually know more about them than you can imagine. I am all for supporting those who are less fortunate and some day when I myself am more fortunate in life I will be more than happy to donate time, money, and even a whole box of synthetic wigs to needy children, but please don't ask me for my hair. *If you are so determined that children have hair consider growing your own for the cause, and please consider that it is rude to demand that other people give up something personal and sacred to them.* I know some people think its just hair so its not important, but clearly it is important to a lot of people. I know most people don't consider their own hair personal or precious but for those who do, please respect their choices.


 
Dang she told them


----------



## Candy828 (May 16, 2010)

_Interesting….afterall they are Stylists…i.e. “Salons”_

*Part I*

*Link Removed*

From: Link Removed

It’s finally here, the Best Hair Products Winners of the 2010 Hair Stylists Choice Awards! If you’re a follower of my blog you know every year I love to update all of you on what thousands of hair stylists have voted for as the “Best Hair Products” they have worked with over the year.

The tally just came in from behindthechair.com on this annual event which coincides with one of the biggest professional beauty shows in the country. This year it was held in Chicago, Illinois.
If your current hair products are not performing as well as they used to, a ‘best hair products’ list from the professionals should be of interest to you. Hair stylists are the only ones who have first-hand results daily with every hair type possible and from a large base of professional brands.
I know there are plenty of good hair products out there that didn’t make the ‘best hair products’ list, but this list has lots of credibility behind it. If you would like to see a larger list of ‘Best Hair Products’ to choose from, see their ‘Link Removed‘ in each category for more options.

*BEST HAIR PRODUCTS WINNERS*

*Favorite Shampoo*
Redken Color Extend Shampoo 

*Favorite Conditioner*
PureOlogy HydrateCondition

*Favorite New Shampoo/Conditioner*
Sebastian Volupt Volume Boosting Conditioner 

*Favorite Prestige Shampoo/Conditioner*
Pureology Hydrate Condition 

*Favorite Deep or Restorative Conditioner*
Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor

*Favorite Prestige Styling Product*
Moroccanoil Oil Treatment

*Favorite Straightening Product (non-chemical)*
Matrix Sleek.look Blow-Down Extreme Cr?e

*Favorite Styling Product*
TIGI Bed Head Manipulator

*Favorite New Styling Product*
TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Thickening Gel Cr?e


----------



## Candy828 (May 16, 2010)

_Interesting….afterall they are Stylists…i.e. “Salons”_

*Part II*

*Link Removed*

From: Link Removed

_Continued…_

*Favorite Hairspray*
TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Thickening Gel Cr?e

*Favorite Color Protecting Product*
PureOlogy Hydrate

*Favorite Men’s Product Line*
American Crew

*Favorite Fine or Thinning Haircare Product*
Nioxin Scalp Therapy

*Favorite Multicultural Company*
Mizani

*Favorite Professional Make-up Line*
TIGI Bed Head Make-Up

*Favorite Volumizing Product*
TIGI Catwalk Your Highness Root Boost Spray

*Favorite Product You Can’t Live Without*
Moroccanoil Oil Treatment

*Favorite Blow Dryer*
Farouk Systems CHI Turbo

*Favorite Flat Iron*
Farouk Systems CHI Ceramic

*Favorite Overall Professional Products Co. (best products, education, support, etc.)*
TIGI


----------



## yamilee21 (May 17, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> _ ... _*Favorite Straightening Product (non-chemical)* Matrix Sleek.look Blow-Down Extreme Cr?e ...



This is THE WORST PRODUCT EVER. Well, maybe not by itself, but in conjunction with the rest of the Matrix Frizz Poof line. I tried to straighten using the full line once, which my mother had bought for me because she and one of my aunts became loyal devotees, and I ended up with a gummy, poofy, frizzy mess. Can you imagine spending 5 hours washing, blow-drying and hot-combing your hair, only to have to wash it immediately again?


----------



## Candy828 (May 17, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> This is THE WORST PRODUCT EVER. Well, maybe not by itself, but in conjunction with the rest of the Matrix Frizz Poof line. I tried to straighten using the full line once, which my mother had bought for me because she and one of my aunts became loyal devotees, and I ended up with a gummy, poofy, frizzy mess. Can you imagine spending 5 hours washing, blow-drying and hot-combing your hair, only to have to wash it immediately again?


 
So much for Salon Stylist Favorites!:thatsall:

I know.... I know.... There are some good stylist out there...but it's like finding a needle in a *hay stack*..

*There is only one on the list I trust is:*
*Favorite Prestige Styling Product *
Moroccanoil Oil Treatment 

I know that Moroccan Oil is a good product!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 17, 2010)

yup yup... and even some of the good ones still arent that great because of there idea of what our hair should be.  i had one stylist who to this day was the best one.  she was the 1st person to give me an actual trim which took off all the splits but left all the length.

only problem was her idea of how my hair should be was sleek and straight.  so when she taught me how to flat iron my hair she gave me some info that screwed up my hair.  basically i had the flat iron so hot that it changed my curl pattern, but not so hot that my hair "looked damaged" (example: it still felt soft, wasnt crunchy, you couldnt visibly see or feel the damage but the damage WAS there since my hair wouldnt curl)...  though i would say it was partially my fault as i never told her that my primary style is to wear my hair naturally....

oh well, she's gone and now that i know the secret to her cutting my hair, i'm sure once i do finally trim again it should go very well....  hopefully


----------



## Candy828 (May 18, 2010)

I thought some of you might be interested in browsing this site. It is called: *Repunzel's Delight*

*There is a lot of good information on the website...*

http://www.rapunzelsdelight.com/hair_facts(1).htm


----------



## Candy828 (May 19, 2010)

*FLASHBACK...*Do you remember the movie Coming To America? Vanessa Bell played in this movie as the arranged wife of Eddie Murphy.... Anyway, I know it wasn't her real hair....But I love it! I want my hair to flow this way....

This comes from: http://www.vanessabellcalloway.com/photo.html


----------



## BostonMaria (May 19, 2010)

First off, Candy I absolutely love this thread!  Its so informative and I appreciate all the posts. 



yamilee21 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I'm going to answer anyway, because this has been on my mind *a lot* lately, . Honestly, I think LHCF can make people paranoid about "thin ends." I'm not sure why that is. Sure, full blunt ends can look attractive, but so can layered and tapered ends. I feel the emphasis on full blunt ends around here can sometimes be discouraging. Think about it - if you grow out your hair from bald, and want truly full blunt ends, the hair at the top front of your head will need to be about twice the length of the hair at your nape for full blunt ends at midback length... twice as much growing time. If your ends do not have a lot of damage, and are not exaggeratedly uneven, it makes sense to me to allow more of the hair to reach a length you are satisfied with before cutting it to thicken the ends - keeps you from inadvertently cutting off progress.
> 
> Also, if you are not wearing your hair straightened and down a lot, the evenness of the ends is not as important. And that brings me to my next thought (or pet peeve)... if you have multi-textured hair that shrinks at different percentages, as I do, having full blunts ends when wearing your hair curly is pretty much impossible - you could cut it that way curly, but then it would be all different lengths when you straighten.
> 
> I cut off split ends and SSKs when I see them, but I only trim a little bit about once a year, just from habit of feeling that hair "must" be trimmed. But thinking about my kids' hair makes me question a lot of things... my son has been boycotting haircuts for about 14 months now. His hair grew out from one of those almost-bald cuts, and he has an afro. I have the thought in my head that hair is supposed to be trimmed, but I look at his hair and don't see what there is to trim. Same with my daughter - she was born with some hair, very little of it fell out, some more has grown in... different textures and growth rates all over her head... but still nothing that looks worth trimming.


 
OMG you just hit the nail on the head with this post.  I go back and forth on the V shape and the 1 inch of hair that is longer than the rest of my hair.  My nape grows quicker, I have no idea why and there's nothing I can do aboutit. I cut my hair down to like 4-5 inches back in 2007 and of course its all one length, but this makes it uneven.  I do search and destroys, but haven't cut my hair in almost 3 YEARS  and I have no desire to cut it. I really don't have a reason to anyway. I promised myself that I would do a blunt cut once it reaches classic length, then I'll trim my ends until they're all an even length.  Maybe 

I have multi-textured hair so if I do a "curly cut" I'll look absolutely ridiculous once I straighten it. I'd literally have to cut the nape area down to less than shoulder length.  I'd have some kind of weird upside down mullet. I just have to accept my hair for what it does, doesn't do I guess. 

BTW My 11 year old DD has tailbone length hair and she doesn't do protective styles, never takes care of her hair (I do that for her), I have trimmed her hair MAYBE 3 times in her whole life and she's almost 12.  If you look at her hair she doesn't have ONE split end. It kills me  I wish that were me!


----------



## Candy828 (May 19, 2010)

*First time I have heard of just "Scalp Washing". This is Knee Length Hair.....interesting...*

quote from Lady Godiva(username) http://www.longhaircommunity.com/archive/showthread.php?t=41545&page=3

"Aries, here's how I do *scalp washes*. First, completely detangle. Then I put my hair right back up in my usual *Log Roll updo*, affixed with a Ficcare Maximas. I wash my hair as my final shower task. I take my Maximas out, then simply *put the log roll in a plastic bag*, which I can *hold with one hand tightly at the base*, *angling it upwards, as I wet my scalp hair, add shampoo, scrub, and rinse*. *I alternate which hand holds the bagged hair and which hand scrubs*. I rinse and repeat, ending with a final, thorough rinse. Then I'm done, dry off, and detangle thoroughly. That's it."

*Log Roll updo image:* http://media.photobucket.com/image/log roll updo/LadyGodiva1078/HairstickLogRoll/right.jpg


----------



## FlowerHair (May 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> First off, Candy I absolutely love this thread!  Its so informative and I appreciate all the posts.
> 
> OMG you just hit the nail on the head with this post.  I go back and forth on the V shape and the 1 inch of hair that is longer than the rest of my hair.  My nape grows quicker, I have no idea why and there's nothing I can do aboutit. I cut my hair down to like 4-5 inches back in 2007 and of course its all one length, but this makes it uneven.  I do search and destroys, but haven't cut my hair in almost 3 YEARS  and I have no desire to cut it. I really don't have a reason to anyway. I promised myself that I would do a blunt cut once it reaches classic length, then I'll trim my ends until they're all an even length.  Maybe
> 
> ...



Pics please!!!


----------



## Lucia (May 20, 2010)

@ BM
nice job mamma but I bet her hair is in ponytails or pokahantas braids daily
that's still protective and she not messing with it yet no irons no blowfrying etc
you shoul start training her slowly on how to do her own hair 
so that when she does take over she doesn't wreck it 

Candy that's intersting she doesn't disturb her length at all
mmmmm


----------



## jupitermoon (May 20, 2010)

Hey, I bought the Goody Spin Pins today from Walgreens and they really work! Another member on this board reviewed them so I decided to try them out. You should be able to find them at most drug stores and at WaMart. They are sold in two a pack and in blonde and brunette colors. They around $6.00 depending on the region. 

This was how my hair looked after trying them out for the first time:










^^^^My hair was held in a bun with only two of these.

I was very skeptical and wasn't expecting them to work.

This is how one pin looks:




^^^This is the brunette color.

I *strongly *recommend these. They don't hurt and are easy to insert and take out. I was expecting these to get caught in my coarse, curly, thick hair but they didn't. I hope these become standard similar to plain bobby pins. These are nice for those of us with thick hair that plain bobby pins don't work on.

As much as I love my Flexi 8's, it's nice to have a plain bun sometimes and it's also good to be able to find something at the local drug store that works instead of having to order online all the time.

My grade: A+
I'm very impressed.


----------



## Lucia (May 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Hey, I bought the Goody Spin Pins today from Walgreens and they really work! Another member on this board reviewed them so I decided to try them out. You should be able to find them at most drug stores and at WaMart. They are sold in two a pack and in blonde and brunette colors. They around $6.00 depending on the region.
> 
> This was how my hair looked after trying them out for the first time:
> 
> ...



I saw the ad and didn't think they'd work for thick curly heads at all
does it hold well and really no tangles?Tia


----------



## Janet' (May 20, 2010)

Yamilee and Boston:

Thanks so much for addressing this point. As a natural, who is currently not wearing her hair in straightened styles, the ends of my hair are uneven...I am not going to cut anytime soon though (like probably not till December, if that). I may do a very tiny brush in July when I do my next length check...It looks weird to some ppl, but you ladies explained it perfectly!!!!

BTW: I'm no where NEAR WL but I do come in and lurk...I know that I can learn loads from you ladies!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 20, 2010)

I wonder how long it would take me to reach Classic length?....NO NO NO...I'm stopping at Hip....


----------



## jupitermoon (May 20, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I saw the ad and didn't think they'd work for hick curly heads at all
> does it hold well and really no tangles?Tia


 
Yes, the hold is good and it didn't cause tangles for me.  You just screw it in and out of the hair by twisting it clockwise to go in and counterclockwise to take it out.  It's not painful.  I didn't think it would work for me either.  There's a thread over at the Long Hair Community about it and all of the reviews except for one were positive.  The person that gave the negative review thought that the spin pins were "flimsy" in comparision to the old "hair scroos" (which I've never tried, so I wouldn't know).

Here is a thread from Naturally Curly about the spin pins.  The reviews are positive also:
http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/showthread.php?t=103874&highlight=spin+pin

The owner of http://www.maneandchic.com/ also likes them.  Unfortunately, I can't link to her review but if you go to her page and type in "spin pins" in the search box, you will see it.

Plus, if you google spin pins reviews will pop up; most are good.  Nothing works for everyone but the reviews are overwhelmingly positive.  

The pins may not work if the hair is too short, has really short layers, or is extremely heavy.  Most hair toys including the Ficcare clips tend to hurt me or can't hold all of my hair, but these work well for me.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... ^^^^My hair was held in a bun with only two of these. ...



Only TWO?!?!? I must buy these pins. When I use regular hair pins, I can never get them all out until I wash my hair, when the water finally blasts them free. I can't begin to count the number of economy size packs of hair pins I have gone through over the years.

*SmilingElephant*, you know you want to join us. Classic is not much longer than hip... the difference probably isn't even noticeable on un-straightened hair. Come on, you know you want to... 

*Janet*, you want to see "uneven" ends on curly/coily hair? Look at my picture of damp, no-product hair. It is blunt-ish when straightened though, .


----------



## Lucia (May 20, 2010)

about the even uneven thing, I don't seem to have much problem with this, if my hairs cut even straight then it's pretty much even curly just shrunken up, even though I do have diff textures but the looser curls are in front and at the crown half of my head acutally, then the tighter curls take over


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 20, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Only TWO?!?!? I must buy these pins. When I use regular hair pins, I can never get them all out until I wash my hair, when the water finally blasts them free. *I can't begin to count the number of economy size packs of hair pins I have gone through over the years.*
> 
> *SmilingElephant*, you know you want to join us. Classic is not much longer than hip... the difference probably isn't even noticeable on un-straightened hair. Come on, you know you want to...


 

I have a pack of bobby pins right now that i had to buy bc they always bend out of shape!

Naw....i think i'm gonna just hang around Hip. I want to be DONE with length already!!.....but i will be lurking and supporting from the sidelines!!:woohoo:


----------



## MrsIQ (May 20, 2010)

I knew I should have avoided this thread!   I was dead set on stopping at WL, but you ladies make hip, tailbone and classic look so appealing!  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Candy828 (May 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> This is how one pin looks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In the last couple of weeks I have been experiencing the large bobby pins not holding my hair anymore.... I was happy because this meant my hair is thickening up! But I did not know what I was going to do about the hold!erplexed So this is such a blessing to me! Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful discovery!:blowkiss:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2010)

i've wanted to try the spin pins since day one but they have been sold out EVERY WHERE here where i'm at   ONE DAY!!!! ONE DAAAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 20, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *First time I have heard of just "Scalp Washing". This is Knee Length Hair.....interesting...*
> 
> quote from Lady Godiva(username) http://www.longhaircommunity.com/archive/showthread.php?t=41545&page=3
> 
> ...



what's this???  like she washes her scalp but the length of her hair stays dry???  i confused


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what's this??? like she washes her scalp but the length of her hair stays dry??? i confused


 
This is my *best guess*... For instance, if you live in a humid climate, the scalp tends to sweat and is dirty but the length of the hair isn't. So to avoid over washing and drying out the length of your hair.... you wash the sclap only... You wash the length of the hair as needed...

Also, Keep in mind that white people tend to have very oily scalps....So usually they wash their hair daily.... but the length of the hair does not need a daily wash....especially with hair that long...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 21, 2010)

oh...  ok.  i guess that makes sense.  dont think i'm coordinated enough to do that though lol


----------



## equestrian (May 21, 2010)

sure, by 2013 lol


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2010)

Picture of *Samantha Mumba*... maybe with her hair to the back of her would be Tailbone Length???????

She's hot in this picture though!

From: http://www.top40db.net/images/Artists/S/Samantha Mumba.JPG


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2010)

*AYURVEDA USERS *my be interest in this website... Under hair care and beauty and health are many herbal products.

http://mall.coimbatore.com/


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2010)

Memories....

Good music and a good tribute to women......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQQmu2EZhjM

*Enjoy listening....*


----------



## yamilee21 (May 21, 2010)

I had never heard of Samantha Mumba before, but the first article I found was about her hair falling out... something about using dyes and relaxer on dreadlocks! She said her natural hair was quite long before though.


----------



## Lucia (May 21, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> I have a pack of bobby pins right now that i had to buy bc they always bend out of shape!
> 
> Naw....i think i'm gonna just hang around Hip. I want to be DONE with length already!!.....but i will be lurking and supporting from the sidelines!!:woohoo:



I joined Classic Challenge part 2 for fun basically just to see if I can make it, cause it's not that much farther from HL/TL at all and I'm kind of liking the length when I see it.  But I'll be more than happy with HL or Full HL/TL hair after all that is ALOT of hair IRL


----------



## Candy828 (May 21, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I had never heard of Samantha Mumba before, but the first article I found was about her hair falling out... something about using dyes and relaxer on dreadlocks! She said her natural hair was quite long before though.


 
Yea... She is an actress...she played in the movie "The Time Machine".  Her natural hair was Hip/Tailbone when she came to the *Hollywood Scene*. I don't know where it is today.  I did not know her hair had fallen out.  Probably the hazards of Hollywood... They are always doing something to their hair....

She was also a famous singer in Ireland I think....  She is not from America....


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to intrude! Does Midnightcurls have a fotki? Tht picture of her hair on the first page made my heart stop


----------



## jupitermoon (May 21, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Sorry to intrude! Does Midnightcurls have a fotki? Tht picture of her hair on the first page made my heart stop


 

Unfortunately, not anymore. I remember looking at here fotki back in 2006-2007 during my transition. Her hair was just amamzing. I think she's removed all of her hair pictures from the Internet too. If I'm not mistaking she used to post over on the Long Hair Care Community; she had a blog. She also went by the name Raehlilisynth.


----------



## Lucia (May 21, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Sorry to intrude! Does Midnightcurls have a fotki? Tht picture of her hair on the first page made my heart stop



Like CS posted all of it's been taken down, but her fotki had everything from BC, and every length check update, I don't think she ever straightened her hair again.  All that's left is just archived pics someone found, she's not even on LHC anymore.


----------



## equestrian (May 21, 2010)

Interesting thread, quite  rarity on the forums. The max on here seems to be between waistlength and midback length. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

Instead of cutting your hair for bangs, Make your own *Fake bangs.* I kept this quote from about 5 or 6 months ago... but I can't refind the link...

*By: Uprayup *

"Make you own. It is very easy.

Go to the hair store (of course, the one who sells wigs) and get the hair color you desire. Buy a headband and attached (sew) the hair to the headband on the inside. Once that is done, put it on and cut the bangs at eye level (between your eyes and the bridge level of your nose) if you want it short. or cut the length between your nose and mouth for a bang sweep. Than hot curl lightly or set. You can adjust the length now. It's better to cut too long and adjust than to cut too short..

Believe me - it works, I am the queen of gluing, sewing, etc."


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Picture of *Samantha Mumba*... maybe with her hair to the back of her would be Tailbone Length???????
> 
> She's hot in this picture though!
> 
> From: http://www.top40db.net/images/Artists/S/Samantha Mumba.JPG



THIS IS HOW I WANT MY STRAIGHTENED HAIR TO LOOK LIKE FROM THE FRONT!!!!  hells yeah!


----------



## FlowerHair (May 22, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Interesting thread, quite  rarity on the forums. The max on here seems to be between waistlength and midback length. We'll see what happens.



It's rare because many of us haven't been growing for the amount of time that it takes to reach tailbone length or classic length yet. 

A few years back few people were even at waist length, but now there are plenty!! The same thing will happen with tailbone and classic, I just know it will. :reddancer: Stay tuned!


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

*Just going out to the post office or other errands... Try one of these Casual Hairstyles...*

*Hair On The Go:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezOg5pKs_pw

*Inverted Ponytail:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjfCSyRMw3o&feature=fvw

*High Ponytail: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HrAVyX2WTI&feature=related

*Long Hair Coiled Ponytail:* http://www.youtube.com/?v=VmuY1ScSp_0&feature=channel_page


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Interesting thread, quite rarity on the forums. The max on here seems to be between waistlength and midback length. We'll see what happens.


 
To our thread... You are welcome to pop in anytime and check on the progress of our challengers! It only makes the prize sweeter when lots  of eyes are watching...


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Unfortunately, not anymore. I remember looking at here fotki back in 2006-2007 during my transition. Her hair was just amamzing. I think she's removed all of her hair pictures from the Internet too. If I'm not mistaking she used to post over on the Long Hair Care Community; she had a blog. She also went by the name Raehlilisynth.





Lucia said:


> Like CS posted all of it's been taken down, but her fotki had everything from BC, and every length check update, I don't think she ever straightened her hair again.  All that's left is just archived pics someone found, she's not even on LHC anymore.



Awwww, I wonder why she decided to end her online presence 

Oh well thanks anyway ladies!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 22, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Awwww, I wonder why she decided to end her online presence
> 
> Oh well thanks anyway ladies!


 
Me too.   I remember she was trying to get into the music industry during the time she had stop updating her blog and fotki.  She played the guitar and I vaguely remember listening to one of her songs.  She had also cut her hair to about bra strap during this time I think.

She is one person I'd love to see post pictures again.   Her fotki and progress pics really inspired me.  She had one of the most amazing heads of hair I've ever seen.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 22, 2010)

Thanx Candy for the hairstyle vids!! I like the inverted ponytail one.....i think i'm gonna join u guys for fun...ya'll havin to much of it in here!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 22, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Sorry to intrude! Does Midnightcurls have a fotki? Tht picture of her hair on the first page made my heart stop



who's this midnightcurls and what pic?


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thanx Candy for the hairstyle vids!! I like the inverted ponytail one.....i think i'm gonna join u guys for fun...ya'll havin to much of it in here!!


 
 to the fun! I am so glad you are joining us! I'll include you for CL Part 2. _Now I am off  on a recruiting campaign! _


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

*1 Corinthians 11:15 “But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her; for her hair is given her for a covering” :blowkiss:*

*Ladies!*


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 22, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> to the fun! I am so glad you are joining us! I'll include you for CL Part 2. _Now I am off  on a recruiting campaign! _


 

Thanx gurlie!!!


I'm sorry....but that horse in that smilie makes me laugh everytime....fat horses are so cute!!....in fact i think all fat animals are cute!!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 22, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> .....i think i'm gonna join u guys for fun...ya'll havin to much of it in here!!



I knew you wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## Candy828 (May 22, 2010)

Leobodyc5 interview article dated January 19th...it contains a summary of all of her basic hair care and growing strategies... We all know where she is at now on her road to Classic Length....

http://afroniquelyyou.com/2010/01/legendary-leobodyc5/


----------



## Miss*Tress (May 22, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> who's this midnightcurls and what pic?


See attached photo in post no. 13.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

Miss*Tress said:


> See attached photo in post no. 13.



OOHHH!!! reading is fundamental... i was wondering who that head of hair was too   MAN!!! 1st i take a stupid class at work about "active listening" and learn that i dont listen well, now i dont read well, and earlier i learned i cant type!!!!  i need some school in my life


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2010)

*Very Creative Natural Hair!*

*Never Forget You*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4dSEyaT6R8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

now that was some kinky coily goodness!!!!  AND THE SONG WAS GOOD TOO!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

Check this out....its a really cute updo that i think im gonna make this my new everyday style!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Check this out....its a really cute updo that i think im gonna make this my new everyday style!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKVAphorQSA


 
I am really liking this hairstyle... It's perfect for the office... I am kind of playing with my hair right now. This week has not been humid so it's the perfect time to experiment! My high pony tail is almost waist length so this hair style comes out very interesting... The last piece I wrap around the rest of the swirls loosely. Let little pieces of the front part of my hair frame my face with the part in the middle... It is very stunning... I'll have to get someone to take a picture for me. I am very good at software programming but my hardware skills suck...so I haven't figured out the automatic timer on the camera..


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am really liking this hairstyle... It's perfect for the office... I am kind of playing with my hair right now. This week has not been humid so it's the perfect time to experiment! My high pony tail is almost waist length so this hair style comes out very interesting... The last piece I wrap around the rest of the swirls loosely. Let little pieces of the front part of my hair frame my face with the part in the middle... It is very stunning... I'll have to get someone to take a picture for me. I am very good at software programming but my hardware skills suck...*so I haven't figured out the automatic timer on the camera..*


 
.....well when u do...i'm waiting on those pics!! lol....Candy do u have a Fotki??


----------



## Candy828 (May 23, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> .....well when u do...i'm waiting on those pics!! lol....Candy do u have a Fotki??


 
I started building a Fotki page but got lazy.... so no  pic's are out there.... only the beginning "about me" page... I guess I'll get around to it sometime... When I do I'll let you know the link and pwd...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I started building a Fotki page but got lazy.... so no  pic's are out there.... only the beginning "about me" page... I guess I'll get around to it sometime... When I do I'll let you know the link and pwd...


 
YAYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

the back of my head is feeling kind of dry and crunchy...  i wonder why


----------



## Traycee (May 23, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> the back of my head is feeling kind of dry and crunchy...  i wonder why



It might be the glycerin/juice if there is not enough moisture in the air it will cause dryness


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 23, 2010)

Traycee said:


> It might be the glycerin/juice if there is not enough moisture in the air it will cause dryness



no, its not that.  i ran out of glycerin like 3wks ago and the vitamin store still hasnt gotten any so i've been substituting with HE HH in my spritz.  i'm thinking its either the new leave in i'm trying (i usually use HE HH or LTR but because i have skala i was trying that) or i didnt apply all my products evenly lmao


----------



## Candy828 (May 24, 2010)

If you are in the North Carolina area you might be interest in going to the *"Natural Hair Care Expo"* in June.... see attached flyer...

From: www.northcarolinanaturalhaircareexpo.com


----------



## Candy828 (May 25, 2010)

For some this video is back in the day.... But the look with the black hat, long ponytail, and big earrings is in today. I intend to achieve this look! I just need the hat!


*Pebbles - Mercedes Boy :* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPZwbWZpyho&feature=related


----------



## Lita (May 25, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> For some this video is back in the day.... But the look with the black hat, long ponytail, and big earrings is in today. I intend to achieve this look! I just need the hat!
> 
> 
> *Pebbles - Mercedes Boy :* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPZwbWZpyho&feature=related



Thanks for the flashback.I use to go to school dressed like that.lol (hat & all)





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (May 25, 2010)

I am sick with a cold and should bebut the cold keeps me awake....  I will be offline for a couple of days trying to get well....  Hopefully I will be back online by Sunday....

Talk to you then....


----------



## FlowerHair (May 26, 2010)

^^^^ I hope you feel better soon, Candy!!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 26, 2010)

Get well, *Candy*.  

I did a length check yesterday.  My hair actually falls into the top of my butt crack when wet and straightened out.  It's ever so very slighty longer than before my trim in March.  My hair is slowly making it's way down.  It's strange how quickly it grows from bra strap to waist then waist to tailbone and just stops.







I'm still wearing the Goody Spin Pins.  I've worn them to work and I have a job that requires a lot of movement and these things hold so well.  They feel light and as if there's not really anything in the hair but they hold.  I never have to take my bun down and readjust.  Wearing two buns feels so lightweight:






Headband is from www.ficcare.com .  I like the headbands but the prices on the website are a bit much...

ETA:  I think I'm at terminal length.     I've been around this length for at least 4 months now....  I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 26, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ...  I think I'm at terminal length.     I've been around this length for at least 4 months now....  I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.



Only four months? That probably isn't long enough to determine that you have reached terminal length. My hair barely grew last year (March to December), it only gained back in length what I had trimmed. In December I thought I might be at terminal length, but I have noticed a few strands that have gotten longer since.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 26, 2010)

Nooo CelinaStarr don't quit.....(I love your hair BTW!)
You may just have to do extra extra care at this point to see growth....
If you feel like it, go for it! Your hair my surprise you! Or maybe wait a few months and try again!
JMHO.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 26, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Nooo CelinaStarr don't quit.....(I love your hair BTW!)
> You may just have to do extra extra care at this point to see growth....
> If you feel like it, go for it! Your hair my surprise you! *Or maybe wait a few months and try again!*
> JMHO.


 

It would be funny if in those few months you weren't focusing on growth, your hair decided to grow and then the next time you checked your length it was at your knees

Hey..ya never know!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 26, 2010)

celinastarr-  you get a "thanks" for the hair porn, as i love hair porn.  

BUT YOU GET A FIST SHAKE FOR SAYING YOU'RE AT TERMINAL AND QUITING





4months is too soon to say you're at terminal length.  now if you got zero growth in like a yr, then maybe yes.  but i'm sure your hair is indeed growing


----------



## FlowerHair (May 26, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ETA:  I think I'm at terminal length.     I've been around this length for at least 4 months now....  I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.



Don't quit Celina!! 

My hair stands still all the time...why do you think it took me ages upon ages to grow my hair this long 

We might both be at terminal length, but let's see what will happen this year. It might grow a little...  It wouldn't be a challenge if we already knew we were going to make it.


----------



## Candy828 (May 26, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> ^^^^ I hope you feel better soon, Candy!!


 


CelinaStarr said:


> Get well, *Candy*.
> ETA: I think I'm at terminal length.  I've been around this length for at least 4 months now.... I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.


 
Thanks for the well wishes.... I went to the Doctor and got some drugs so I am medicated enough to breath and function like normal!

CelinaStarr, please don't pull out of the game and don't feel pressured that your hair must perform... Let your hair do it's thing. We are here to support each other. We know this is uncharted territory for all of us and none of us know what will happen. So we should just have fun along the way and learn from each other.... I am going to put everyone in Part 1 into Part 2 as well. Everyone in Part 2 will also be in Part 3. We are just testing our hair to the limits, whatever that may or may not be... So lets give it a try! We may all be surprised at what happens!


----------



## Lita (May 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am sick with a cold and should bebut the cold keeps me awake....  I will be offline for a couple of days trying to get well....  Hopefully I will be back online by Sunday....
> 
> Talk to you then....



Hope you feel better!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 26, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Get well, *Candy*.
> 
> I did a length check yesterday.  My hair actually falls into the top of my butt crack when wet and straightened out.  It's ever so very slighty longer than before my trim in March.  My hair is slowly making it's way down.  It's strange how quickly it grows from bra strap to waist then waist to tailbone and just stops.
> 
> ...




Awww! Don't quite When your not looking it will be floor length..Lets all hang in there and grow together 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (May 27, 2010)

Lol @ the fist shake!  Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I won't give up this challenge.

I made my first comparison pic using Paint:







^^^^The difference may not be very easy to see since I'm wearing different clothes but notice how my wrist and fingers are bent more upwards in the Aug 2009 pic but they are straighter and angled downwards in the May 2010 pic.  My hair didn't touch my pants in August 2009 but now it sits on the top. Also, my hand on in the second pic rests more on my butt.   Plus, my wash and gos hang a little lower too.  It's grown a few inches.  Next time I'll try to take my comparison pics in the same clothes.  *blushes*  *cough*  *blushes*  If I took naked pics you could really see the difference, but that's not possible.  

In May 2009 my hair was about waist length then by August 2009 it had made it a little past waist like in the pic above.  By December of 2009 (see *December 2009 *folder in fotki) it was almost tailbone then in January 2010 it had reached tailbone.  

I guess you can say I'm kinda spoiled, lol.  I'm just so used to seeing results fast---like in a few months.  My hair was dusted in March 2010 and now it's back to sitting in the top my butt crack again but I was just expecting at least an inch of new growth; it hasn't grown much.  

I wonder why hair tends to grow slower once it reaches very long lengths?  I've been googling people with classic and thigh length hair and many have stated that they have been growing their hair out for many years.

I'm going to stop with the length checks for now and just try to take better care of my hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.... *I went to the Doctor and got some drugs so I am medicated enough to breath and function like normal!*


 
I'm happy you're feeling better.  Take it easy.  Get lot's of rest, chicken soup, etc.


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lol @ the fist shake! Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I won't give up this challenge.
> 
> I made my first comparison pic using Paint:
> 
> ...


 
*CelinaStarr* - So see... there is progress... I am happy...  

It is ok to stop with the length checks.  Your hair comes first, so i agree, take care of your hair first!

*Everyone* *Else *- On the official check-in dates, I will be the only one that has to post an update.  I want everyone to feel free to post an update when you feel ready to do so.... This way there is no pressure on you.  The most important thing is your hair and how you feel about it.  So if you don't think you are ready for a show-and-tell, don't do it....  Just stay in the game and keep trying!


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

@CelinaStarr.... This may be a new discovery for us....  i.e....  When the hair reaches longer lengths it does grow slower and that way it takes so long for most people to grow their hair to extremely long lengths.  I will do some research on this as well.

:waytogo:  *This is part of our learning process....*

If this is true we will just go with the flow.... even if it takes Part 10!


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

*Part 1 of Hair growth slowing down at longer lengths:*

*So what you might think is terminal length may in fact just be a hair stall!*

All of these posts come from The LHC.... but there is a vast amount of information out there on this topic. So I will continue to research and post a part two.

From: http://archive.longhaircommunity.com/archive/index.php/t-77977.html


KiwiLiz
January 15th, 2008, 12:15 AM

My growth stalled around 29 inches, I'm happy to say that it's growing again now  I think it's pretty normal to have growth stalls, mine only lasted 2-3 months. There is always the possibility that waist length is terminal length for you, but don't jump to conclusions yet 

Kaif
January 15th, 2008, 01:33 AM
I'm 5'2 also, and I remember when my hair reached my waist, the growth stopped. I don't know if that was my terminal length, but this time around, I'm hoping to overcome that too 

Good luck8)

Guenever
January 15th, 2008, 05:22 AM

Well, you can never know about terminal.. but if you haven't got fairy tale-ish ends yet, I doubt that you're there yet! :flower:
I stalled around 30" as well.. around 2-3 months.. I hope that you'll grow again soon!

spidermom
January 15th, 2008, 05:44 AM

It took forever for me to get to waist, too. My hair can be very slow growing some years. The last year before this that I kept track, my hair grew 5-1/2 inches in spite of trims. This past year it has grown an impressive (not) 2-3/4 inches with less frequent trims. Hang in there; a growth spurt may be just around the bend (hopefully for me, too).

Saranne772
January 15th, 2008, 05:57 AM

My hair was at (maybe just above cos I didnt measure) stalled for about 2 to 3 years. From when I was about 13 til 16. It started growing again when I started taking care of it. 

I think some people do pause for a while there. I certainly did. Have you tried Biotin? It really helped me!

AlleyKitten
January 15th, 2008, 08:58 AM

I definitely had a stall just above waist. I still had a lot of crummy hair habits, so what got me out of the stall was switching to gentler shampoo and better conditioner, oiling the ends, getting rid of the brush with the little plastic balls on the tips in favor or a comb...a bunch of stuff you're probably already doing.

Beyond that, maybe some vitamins and the updo challenge? Do what you can for it, and then try not to think about your length for a while so you don't get discouraged. Good luck!

peacecat3
January 15th, 2008, 11:05 AM

I know I felt like I hovered around waist for a year or so. Sorry, I know that may not be what you want to hear, but that was my experience. The journey from BSL to waist was interminable! Console yourself with the fact that I'm several inches taller than you, though! :flower:

All I can tell you to help is to keep it up and out of your way, and protected. Take some photos every so often, or measure, whichever makes you feel better or helps you notice length. And remember--it's just hair!

jel
January 16th, 2008, 01:02 AM

My waist is at 32", and it took me *ages* to get to there from 30"! I suppose I was a bit impatient, too, but my hair has definitely slowed its speed of growth. That's why I've recently started the Monistat experiment. We'll see!

getoffmyskittle
January 16th, 2008, 10:43 AM

I paused for a while ~waist length. (I'm the same height as you and that's about where my waist is too, so it wasn't just at waist length, it was at about the same number of inches.) It will start growing again. 

Anje
January 16th, 2008, 11:31 AM

I had a long stall at 27 inches, which is bottom of BSL on me (waist is 30"). I don't think I had much growth from about January or February after I joined til about May or June. I'm not sure what changed it -- I trimmed it on a Morrocco Method growth day (ends were a bit ratty, and I still don't think I buy into the idea that it works) and switched to WO washing near that time, though both of those may have nothing to do with it deciding to grow again. 

The good news is that a year and another trim later, I'm at 32.5 inches. My hair has probably done more than 6 inches worth of growing this year, despite the stall, and I'm not used to it being so fast-growing. I think it's making up for lost time! 

Hope your hair also decides to play catch-up when it does decide to grow, and grows nice and fast.

*I think Chicoro experience a stall at waist length, but is just now reporting some growth.... so there may be vailidity to this new discovery..... and the time period of a hair stall is different for each woman.*

*Yamile21 reported a stall at Tailbone and is now experiencing some growth and is in this Challenge.*

*FlowerHair experiences hair stall as well....*


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

*Part 2 of Hair growth slowing down at longer lengths:*

*So what you might think is terminal length may in fact just be a hair stall!*

"Hair growth cycle
From: http://www.hshairclinic.co.uk/hair-loss/all-about-hair/hair-cycle/


_Each hair follicle lives in a cycle consisting of a long period of growth followed by a relatively short period of rest. During the rest period the hair is still attached to the hair follicle, but it is not growing. After the resting phase the hair is shed and a newer hair begins to grow, thus, starting a new hair growth cycle._

_There is a genetic predisposition of each hair follicle to follow a particular pattern of growth and rest. Hair follicles are programmed to stop producing hair and spend more time in the resting stage with the *progression of age*."_

_*Candy828 Thoughts.....(* This resting stage is what I think the "Stall" stage... It doesn't mean terminal length at all...it just means resting... When the hair begins to grow again it doesn't necessarily mean that all of the longer older hair will shed. And while it was in the resting stage, the younger shorter hair was still growing, thus catching up to the longest length of the hair.. so the resumption of growth goes to new limits... Now, a lot of women can't or don't wait for this resumption of growth to occur and they get impatient and cut their hair. Thus, thinking they have already hit terminal length(resting stage...i.e. stall stage which the time length varies for each woman). *I am still researching*. But I think even the professional researchers my have over looked this point as an additional possibility besides genetics. Genetics would be the "catch all" excuse.... I hope you can understand what I am trying to say here...__) _

_"The growth cycle of a hair consists of 3 stages:_

_



_
_1. ANAGEN (GROWING) STAGE_
_This is the name for the growing period of a hair follicle. The anagen stage for the hair follicles in the scalp typically lasts about 3 to 5 years._
_2. CATAGEN (INTERMEDIATE) STAGE_
_At the end of the growth period, hair follicles prepare themselves for the resting phase. This transition period of a hair follicle from growth to rest is called the catagen stage. This stage of the hair growth cycle usually lasts about 1 to 2 weeks or so. During the catagen phase the deeper portions of the hair follicles start to collapse._
_3. TELOGEN (RESTING or SHEDDING) STAGE_
_This is the resting period of a hair follicle. It is usually 3 to 4 months" *(Candy828 - But in Part I we have seen this can be a longer or shorter period) "*in length and at the end of this period older hairs that have finished their life will fall out and newer hairs will begin to grow._
_The growing (anagen) phase constitutes about 90% (1000 days or more) of the growth cycle of a hair follicle, while intermediate (catagen phase; 10 days) and shedding (telogen phase; 100 days) phases constitute only 10% of it. That is, at a given time, about 10% of hair follicles are in the intermediate and shedding phases; thus, not growing. These hair follicles, however, are randomly distributed over the scalp, so that no bald spots are seen." _


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 27, 2010)

That is interesting info Candy

Because i was stuck at MBL for MONTHS and now i'm seeing growth again. Thanks for that information!! Yeah i'm gonna start using sulfate-free shampoos and being even more gentler on my hair now.


----------



## Lucia (May 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Get well, *Candy*.
> 
> I did a length check yesterday.  My hair actually falls into the top of my butt crack when wet and straightened out.  It's ever so very slighty longer than before my trim in March.  My hair is slowly making it's way down.
> 
> ETA:  I think I'm at terminal length.     I've been around this length for at least 4 months now....  I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.



There's no way you're @ terminal after 4m and u just had a trim
you would have to have zero growth for 2+ yeas and no major cuts or trims
to be sure you're @ terminal. Ita w mzmomo Im  giving u a fistshake for 
that kind of talk


----------



## jupitermoon (May 27, 2010)

Lucia said:


> There's no way you're @ terminal after 4m and u just had a trim
> you would have to have zero growth for 2+ yeas and no major cuts or trims
> to be sure you're @ terminal. Ita w mzmomo Im giving u a fistshake for
> that kind of talk


 

Lol @ these fist shakes!  

  <--- I don't think I've ever seen this emoticon.  Too cute.


----------



## Lucia (May 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lol @ the fist shake!  Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I won't give up this challenge.
> 
> I made my first comparison pic using Paint:
> 
> ...



WOW Thats great progress just hang in there a watched pot doesn't boil
just like watching your hair all the time and constant length checking makes it appear your hars no growing when it is even when the length stalls it's thickening upand shorter slower growing hair is catching up to the faster growing longer hairs. 

length checks all the time drive me crazy 
Just cw moisturize oil bun it and forget it in 2 monhs you'll be suprised at your progress


----------



## yamilee21 (May 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... I'm going to stop with the length checks for now and just try to take better care of my hair.



Now that sounds like a more reasonable plan. 



Candy828 said:


> ...  On the official check-in dates, I will be the only one that has to post an update.  I want everyone to feel free to post an update when you feel ready to do so.... This way there is no pressure on you. ...



Now you are giving me an excuse to continue procrastinating about getting that new camera, . I think the pressure might do *me* some good, .


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Now you are giving me an excuse to continue procrastinating about getting that new camera, . I think the pressure might do *me* some good, .


 
For you Yamilee21 I make an exception!  I want to see a picture!  Your "Stall" period is over and I haven't seen the first picture yet!


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> That is interesting info Candy
> 
> Because i was stuck at MBL for MONTHS and now i'm seeing growth again. Thanks for that information!! Yeah i'm gonna start using sulfate-free shampoos and being even more gentler on my hair now.


 
You're Welcome... Since you have already been in the "Stall" stage and are now in the "Growth" spurt stage again...you may actually make it to Classic before you experience another "Stall"...

Happy Hair Growing! and Take super care of those percious Locks!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> You're Welcome... Since you have already been in the "Stall" stage and are now in the "Growth" spurt stage again...you may actually make it to Classic before you experience another "Stall"...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing! and Take super care of those percious Locks!


 
...u just gon MAKE me grow to Classic length huh?

I dunno....maybe after i get my trim by either the end of the year or next year...i might try to grow to classic...but i dunno yet...i seriously think Hip Length would be suffice for me. I'm just ready for freshly cut ends.


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> ...u just gon MAKE me grow to Classic length huh?
> 
> I dunno....maybe after i get my trim by either the end of the year or next year...i might try to grow to classic...but i dunno yet...i seriously think Hip Length would be suffice for me. I'm just ready for freshly cut ends.


 
Just quit procrastinating... I already signed you up!  It's ok to have fresh trimmed ends and still be in the game!  When you get to hip length, we'll discuss your future.... but for now, your name stays!...

No shortening the list please:ha:


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

*Feng Shui Principles For Hair & Beauty - Part 1*
Karen Marie Shelton *(posted with permission)*
Date: 12/5/2001 http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip902.htm

*Introduction*

Feng shui (pronounced fung shway, fung shui or feng shway depending on your roots) traces its roots back several thousand years ago to the beginning of farming and agriculture in China. When it is literally translated, the words mean wind and water and is based on living in perfect harmony with nature. 

There are different published opinions about the beginnings of Feng shui. Some writers believe that it was discovered by Chinese farmers who noticed that the success or failure of their annual crops could be directly linked to how they planted. Others state that it was related to the location of burial grounds. Whether you believe the burial ground or the farmers theory, the focus was to experiment with elements to uncover the relationship of the land’s energy or Qi (pronounced chee). 

The experts believe that Feng shui works by analyzing and altering the flow of energy in our environment to produce designed changes. Feng shui teaches that every physical object in our surroundings has an influence on our lives. By altering how energy of “chi” flows around and through these surrounds, we can promote happiness, prosperity, good health and good hair. 

*Vital Energy Force*

Although I personally believe in the benefits of Feng shui, it is not a topic that should be taken lightly and I do not claim in any way to be a subject expert. While it is always beneficial to read up on Feng shui it is also not wise to undertake a major project without the help and advice of a true expert. 

There has been controversy over the past few years about who the true experts really are and whom you should trust. Be careful when you seek advice from advertised Feng shui experts. There are only a few teachers in the United States who are truly qualified to teach and practice sophisticated Feng shui. Truly understanding the ancient work requires many years of study. 

If you would like to read the work of some widely recognized experts, check out “A Master Course in Feng Shui” by Eva Wong or “The Feng Shui Handbook: A Practical Guide to Chinese Geomancy” by Derek Walters. Be leery of books written by authors who obviously are not trained in Chinese culture. Eva and Derek are true scholars who have committed their lives to the study of Chinese culture and proper education of the public. 
Although I favor this work I have always utilized carefully selected parishioners for advice and suggestions. I have found true experts through the advice of Chinese friends and associates. While Feng shui continues to be met with skepticism by some people, large businesses and corporations like Smith Barney, Morgan Stanley, Microsoft, Shanghai and Hong Kong Banks and the Wall Street Journal have used Feng shui to improve harmony within their worlds. 

*Balance In Your Hair Care World*

It occurred to me one day that if Feng shui could benefit business issues it could possibly help hair, skin and personal beauty challenges. After some discussion with my Chinese friends I contacted Wanda Merrill, a Dallas based Feng shui consultant, to get her thoughts about how this ancient art might influence hair and beauty related issues. 
Wanda explained that in general there are three basic Feng shui principles that are required for a successful outcome of any kind. 

These goals include: 
1. A connection to a specific purpose 
2. Balance of emotions and power 
3. Proper vitality to accomplish your mission 
Whether talking about business challenges or dealing with issues of hair and beauty, Feng Shui can impact the outcome if the three major goals are identified and pursued. 

*Connect To The Purpose *

Chi energy moves through the human body as well as making its way through all areas of life including working and living spaces. The area where you shampoo, style and care for your hair and appearance is impacted by chi. Good chi can energize and inspire great results or it can dampen and destroy the efforts. If you are interested in creating a more pleasing appearance or promoting positive change in your hair, you qualify as having a specific purpose. To utilize Feng shui principles you must be connected to a specific purpose. 
If hiring a trained consultant is not feasible, Wanda suggested that some basic changes can be easily made to enhance the flow of positive chi around beauty and hair issues. Feng shui can be quite complex and involves many different variables and considerations. It is important to note that Wanda’s suggestions were designed to provide general guidelines and ideas.


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

*Feng Shui Principles For Hair & Beauty - Part 2*
Karen Marie Shelton *(posted with permission)*
Date: 12/5/2001 http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip902.htm

*Creating Balance*

Since balance is a key to positive results and direction of power, Wanda pointed out that the room where all hair and beauty treatments are performed should adhere to basic Feng shui rules starting with the shape of the room. When possible it is best to do hair and beauty care in a space that is rectangular or square. 
*Although many Feng shui experts would probably tell you to avoid using a bathroom as your beauty and hair work area, Wanda advised that a room be used that is separated from the commode by a door that closes. A large vanity area that is separated from the actual restroom would be an excellent choice. **Clutter, chaos, dirt and dust are definite negatives for creating pleasing beauty experiences. Dust bunnies hiding in corners can impact the balance and prevent positive chi to flow.* The first step is to select the room where you will spend the most hair and beauty care time and then clean it *avoiding the use of lots of air clogging chemicals. **Remember that neatness counts. **Throw out unused bottles and old hair and beauty products past their prime.* *Untangle cords, put hot curlers back in their case. Clean out cluttered cabinets and throw away any junk that you can find. *Make a commitment to yourself that you will keep wires and cords from blow dryers
	
 untangled, neatly coiled and in their place. *Adopt a regular weekly cleaning schedule to police and clean up your hair and beauty care areas. *
*Keep any mirrors clean and bright. If you are using a looking glass mirror for styling purposes, it should be positioned the same height as your head. Oval mirrors that are plain without any engraving or printing are best. *
*By adding a few simple objects and following some basic Feng shui placement guidelines, your beauty and hair space will look more attractive and you will reap the many benefits of a more positive, auspicious energy flow. *When you utilize the Chinese art of placement it can definitely help achieve great hair and beauty results. 

*Balance Emotions And Power *

The way the beauty and hair care
	
 area is arranged can either work to create ultimate goals or impede them.* Establishing a special hair and beauty care sanctuary that allows for nurturing is important. *The nourishment of hair and skin is as much a product of focus and intent as it is on the tools that are used. *Wanda explained that Feng Shui principles utilized in beauty care areas helps bring about an energetic transfer from the hands to the body. **Build a beautiful beauty and hair care work area that stimulates your visual senses and empowers you on all levels.* *Keep the entrance to your hair and beauty sanctuary completely uncluttered so that the energy can flow. *
*Your shampoo and styling stations should be positioned so that they feel relaxed and you don’t feel rushed or uncomfortable.* *The idea of focusing solely on creating a special beauty and hair experience is hard for many people to consider because of busy schedules and rushed timelines. **Make your space into a comfortable refuge where you feel completely pampered, relaxed and cared for.* *Use colorful candles or accent pieces to add beauty and warmth to your special treatment room. Select colors that feel good to you. Although blue is soothing, yellow is the color or acuity and red is the color of power. * 

*Generate Proper Vitality*

Life’s daily pressures take their toll wearing down mental, physical and emotional energies. Psychologists have discovered that the human mind has the ability to shape physical reality. If you focus on changing your mind you can change your life. Generating proper attitude and vitality will take you the last mile towards your goals. 
Other ways to improve your beauty creation area is through the addition of natural elements such as water, aromas, full spectrum lighting, curved lines, and special protection from electro-magnetic energies. 
Add any appropriate symbols that reflect your personal signature. Plants work well to bring chi energy. Lucky Bamboo is an excellent way to attract positive energy. For centuries, Asians have considered it to be a very lucky and positive symbol. While a seven stalk Bamboo promises overall health, twenty one stalks offer powerful all-purpose blessings. 
Bring in anything that inspires you and reminds you what you are trying to accomplish. This can include photos of the hair you would love the have, special soothing music or other comforting tools. Use your time in your new sanctuary to stay relaxed, calm and in control. 

*Summary*

Will applying Feng shui principles work for everyone and their appearance? Probably not. Can they help? Most definitely. 
The specific purpose of creating luxurious locks and achieving new beauty goals coupled with a sense of newly created balance and vitality may definitely assist you in producing success. Adopting the key principles of Feng shui can get you started on your path to great hair and overall beauty.

*"We want the best for our Hair!"* Remember "Cinnamons hair care station"?  I don't know if she applies Feng Shui principles personally.... but she has it!


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.... I went to the Doctor and got some drugs so I am medicated enough to breath and function like normal!
> 
> CelinaStarr, please don't pull out of the game and don't feel pressured that your hair must perform... Let your hair do it's thing. We are here to support each other. We know this is uncharted territory for all of us and none of us know what will happen. So we should just have fun along the way and learn from each other.... I am going to put everyone in Part 1 into Part 2 as well. Everyone in Part 2 will also be in Part 3. We are just testing our hair to the limits, whatever that may or may not be... So lets give it a try! We may all be surprised at what happens!


OK....since you put it that way....put me down for Part 3...If I make TB next year, I could continue on just to see if I can grow to Classic


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> OK....since you put it that way....put me down for Part 3...If I make TB next year, I could continue on just to see if I can grow to Classic


 
Yeah! Another recruit! to the We are growing... Soon it will be like what FlowerHair said... "_*at first there were not many women at waist length and now there are many... soon there will be many at Classic Length!"*_ I Love it!


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Get well, *Candy*.
> 
> I did a length check yesterday.  My hair actually falls into the top of my butt crack when wet and straightened out.  It's ever so very slighty longer than before my trim in March.  My hair is slowly making it's way down.  It's strange how quickly it grows from bra strap to waist then waist to tailbone and just stops.
> 
> I am going to back out of this classic length challenge, but I will continue cheering you ladies on.




Don't drop out  You are NOW at my ultimate length goal...so I know it is possible for you to grow longer...if you so choose


----------



## NJoy (May 27, 2010)

Candy, I'm officially subscribing to this thread for all the good info that you post alone! Keep it coming, Sensei! (ok. just got finished watchin a japanese martial arts movie. )


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Yeah! Another recruit! to the We are growing... Soon it will be like what FlowerHair said... "_*at first there were not many women at waist length and now there are many... soon there will be many at Classic Length!"*_ I Love it!



Thank you for the warm welcome.  I am NOW going for Classic stretched. I joined the healthy ends & ceramide challenges to step up my game

HHG!


----------



## Candy828 (May 27, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no, its not that. i ran out of glycerin like 3wks ago and the vitamin store still hasnt gotten any so i've been substituting with HE HH in my spritz. i'm thinking its either the new leave in i'm trying (i usually use HE HH or LTR but because i have skala i was trying that) or i didnt apply all my products evenly lmao


 
Mz.MoMo your hair juice has officially been added to my routine on the first page of this thread for the summer heat.... It has saved me more than once so far... I had to order the veg. glycerin online though and very the mix a little because of product availability.... but it works!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> ... Mz.MoMo your hair juice ...



Where is this recipe and PLEASE don't tell me to look in that crazy long juice challenge thread!

Is glycerin the key ingredient in all the "juice" products? I'm afraid of glycerin, in store-bought products and in my own mixes. Things that contain glycerin never seem to work the way they are supposed to on my hair. erplexed


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Where is this recipe and PLEASE don't tell me to look in that crazy long juice challenge thread!
> 
> Is glycerin the key ingredient in all the "juice" products? I'm afraid of glycerin, in store-bought products and in my own mixes. Things that contain glycerin never seem to work the way they are supposed to on my hair. erplexed


 
Ok... I won't make you search.. It could be the type of glycerin used... Vegetable glycerin oil breaks down in water so you don't get the oil seperation and it's lighter. At first I tried Olive Oil... it works for a minute or two but then it seperates from the water and I get the oil on the top and everything else on the bottom of my spray bottle...erplexed Also, I'm adding a little leave-In conditioner and VS Curl Essence to my mix...and a few drops of almond oil for fragrance!  I like the smell of the almond oil!

Originally Posted by *Mz.MoMo5235* 
_well right now i'm working on keeping it simple. _

_so i would say make like your own moisturizing spritz with water, veg glycerin, and infusium23 (asain people use that right? so you may find it locally???)_

_then any type of moisturizing cond locally found as a leave in._

_and uhhh, i would think asian folk get sun burns too, so you should be able to find aloe vera gel also!_

_that's basically what i've been doing, kind of. what's your hair type? if our hair is similar then this could work for you!_


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

Lucia said:


> There's no way you're @ terminal after 4m and u just had a trim
> you would have to have zero growth for 2+ yeas and no major cuts or trims
> to be sure you're @ terminal. Ita w mzmomo Im  giving u a fistshake for
> that kind of talk




yeah!!!! we're fist shaking you down chica   TERMINAL MY BUTT!!! lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Originally Posted by *Mz.MoMo5235*
> _well right now i'm working on keeping it simple. _
> 
> _so i would say make like your own moisturizing spritz with water, veg glycerin, and infusium23 (asain people use that right? so you may find it locally???)_
> ...


wow, i said "asian folk" a lot there huh...  lol, gee i hope i dont offend no one


----------



## yamilee21 (May 28, 2010)

But the commercial products contain some generic glycerin that is not vegetable, right? I have a bottle of glycerin that I think is the commercial grade. I should have bought the vegetable glycerin I saw at WholePaycheck yesterday, to see if it works differently.  Next time.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> But the commercial products contain some generic glycerin that is not vegetable, right? I have a bottle of glycerin that I think is the commercial grade. I should have bought the vegetable glycerin I saw at WholePaycheck yesterday, to see if it works differently.  Next time.



yeah, the veg kind is loads better.  i used to use the commercial grade too and while it was fine, i saw a difference with the veg and that's when it became a staple prod.  again, i only use the cond in place of veg glyc when i run out... like now


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Mz.MoMo your hair juice has officially been added to my routine on the first page of this thread for the summer heat.... It has saved me more than once so far... I had to order the veg. glycerin online though and very the mix a little because of product availability.... but it works!



YAY!!!! i swear by this mix i tell yah


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

Lucia, I looked at your Fotki page and I like your summer look! The flowers are especially cute. It looks like you took care of that hair frustration you were having! Do you like the way your curls are coming out?


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

If we should ever loose touch somewhere in the future or God forbid LHCF is down for some reason... I created an email address that you can use to contact me. It is *[email protected]* 

Although we have never met face-to-face, I feel very close to many of you!

Keep the email address as a sticky and feel free to contact me offline from LHCF...


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Just quit procrastinating... I already signed you up! It's ok to have fresh trimmed ends and still be in the game! When you get to hip length, we'll discuss your future.... but for now, your name stays!...
> 
> No shortening the list please:ha:


 
........OMG!!!
I guess i have no choice!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 28, 2010)

aaaawww, i feel close to you guys too  we share a lot of personal experiences and our hair in general tends to be very personal, so its no wonder we're so close


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

*Part 3 of Hair growth slowing down at longer lengths:*

*So what you might think is terminal length may in fact just be a hair stall!*


_I am convinced that the healthier the scalp is, the healthier the hair follicle will be, thus, the hair will stay in your head longer and by that …. Your hair will be longer and stronger… Each new strand will also be stronger and grow longer! _

_Remember to be gentle with your hair, maintain a healthy scalp and even when you are in the “Stall” stage, you are promoting a healthy growing environment, the benefits when growth resumption starts will result in stronger longer hair…_

_I remember when I was having dry, itchy, flakey scalp issues, I used Carrot-Tea tree oil to treat it. That worked for me and I no longer have that issue. I still use Carrot-Tea oil once a month as a preventative measure, to keep my scalp free of any fungus issues. I will include this information on the first page of the thread under my hair regime._

How To Maintain A Healthy Scalp

From: http://healthy-lifestyle.most-effective-solution.com/2007/08/16/how-to-maintain-a-healthy-scalp/


Our scalp is one of the most important parts that we tend to overlook. It’s easy to forget if you’ve got a healthy scalp, but for those with common scalp issues, it’s an on-going concern. Somehow, we get embarrassed by scalp problems, whether it’s thinning, falling out, breaking off or growing slowly. One of the most disturbing problems are dandruff or an itching or peeling or scalp. They should not be left untreated and can be really upsetting.

*Dandruff*

Dandruff can be pretty embarrassing, especially when you are always looming in the dark. But don’t toss your dark suits just as yet. There’s a better way of dealing with dandruff. Dandruff is probably the most common and most misidentified scalp problem out there. Dandruff is characterized by large flakes of dead skin cells either on the scalp or in the hair, and is commonly seen on your shoulders.


*How To Identify Dandruff*
Often greasy or oily and are often accompanied by redness, itchiness and irritation of the scalp.
·Flakes are larger 
·The scaling is heavier than normal and is usually accompanied by redness, itching and soreness 
·Intensed itchiness. Continuous scratching can cause small lesions which weep and ooze or become infected. Lumps, bumps and sores are also common when the scalp is highly irritated as you have aggravated sensitivity 
*In serious cases, where there is excessive redness, itchiness, bleeding or oozing of sebum caused by scratching, you must see your physician. Left untreated, dandruff can lead to hair loss.*

*Dry Scalp*
If your scalp itch, and when you brush or comb your hair there are tiny flakes or dead skin on your shoulders, this may be the sign that you are having dry scalp. Dry scalp conditions are often misidentified as dandruff.

*Continued On..... Part 4*


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

*Part 4 of Hair growth slowing down at longer lengths:*

*So what you might think is terminal length may in fact just be a hair stall!*

*How To Identify Dry Scalp*
At times, you can feel tightness in your scalp and a sensation that is sometimes accompanied by flakiness. Often it is a result of natural oils being stripped from your scalps by the frequent use of shampoos, hair dyes or other hair products resulting in a disturbance to the natural balance of our sebum and pH (acid mantle). If you have dry skin, it is advisable not to wash your hair too frequently; once in two days would be just fine.


*Treating Dry Scalp*
·Apply deep conditioning treatments, moisturizers and lotions for the scalp. Massage your scalp to stimulate circulation. 
·Apply a scalp steamer, or wrap the head with warm moist towels. 
·Use proper shampoo 


*Oily Scalp*
When the oil glands in the scalp secrete excess oil, it travels down the hair shaft, causing excessive oiliness on the scalp and hair. Oily scalp conditions are often hard to deal with, particularly when the individual has long hair.

*How To Identify Oily Scalp*
Hair may be dry or greasy, according to the activity of the oil glands. Under activity of oil glands causes hair to dry while over activity can make it greasy, attracting dirt and causing other problems.


*Treating Oily Scalp And Dry Hair*
·Try applying and massaging the shampoo only at the scalp 
·Wash your hair only every other day 
·On the ‘off’ day, rinse your hair with water and apply conditioner only to ends 
·Always use a cotton puff or pad when applying these products 
·Brush and massage your scalp thoroughly to increase circulation to the scalp and redistributes the oils along the hair shaft 
·Switch from warm to cool water after you’ve thoroughly shampooed and conditioned your hair to rinse away the product. The cool water rinse will close the pores of the scalp and slow down the oil production 


*Scalp Acne*
Acne breakouts on the scalp can be annoying, but are easily treated the same way you would treat any other breakout. Acne develops when the hair follicle of skin gets plugged by overproduction of sebum, dead cells and become infected by bacteria.
This leads to swelling, redness and pain at the site of infection. Basically they all result in small, itchy pustules that are usually first noticed while combing or brushing of hair. Such pimples get infected in no time at all and become a major problem.


*Treating Scalp Acne*
·Always make sure that the hair is kept clean at all times because too much oil on the scalp can also be bad for this type of acne 
·Avoid eating too many fatty foods and sugary things. Have a balanced diet: fresh fruits and vegetables. Drink enough water 
·See your doctor or a dermatologist if you are worried about it 


*Hair Loss*
Hair loss, including thinning and breaking is the most common scalp problem. Most people lose from 50 to 100 hairs per day. The average scalp contains about 100,000 hairs. Each individual hair survives for an average of 7 years, during which time it grows about half an inch a month. Usually in its fifth year, the hair falls out and is replaced within 6 months by a new one.

*Healthy Diet For Healthy Hair And Scalp*
·A wholesome diet – rich in silica, calcium and iron 
·Green, leafy vegetables especially sea vegetables 
·Eat more protein food, zinc and other nutrients 

*Notice this diet again.... These things were mention in the "Blue Zone" article I posted on the HL thread about people on that island living longer...  So this is interesting...*


----------



## Candy828 (May 28, 2010)

When I don't think I am getting enough of the green vegetables as I should, this is what I am using as a supplement... you mix it water or a beverage.

The supplemental facts are in the link:
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1468

Someone may be doing something similar or have come across a better product.... I'd like to know if you have...


----------



## Lucia (May 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Lucia, I looked at your Fotki page and I like your summer look! The flowers are especially cute. It looks like you took care of that hair frustration you were having! Do you like the way your curls are coming out?



Well I've been busy so I've just been PS-ing, I can't go out looking crazy  and haven't even been CW as often as I'm should, I haven't had time to play around with my curls this week either.  When things slow down I'll make some time for that.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 29, 2010)

hhhmmm...  i'm glad you posted that candy.  i seem to have run into about with dandruff and dunno why.  i also dont know what to do about it


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Well I've been busy so I've just been PS-ing, I can't go out looking crazy and haven't even been CW as often as I'm should, I haven't had time to play around with my curls this week either. When things slow down I'll make some time for that.


 
Sounds like you are a little overwhelmed at the moment... I hope things get better for you soon!  Take care of yourself!


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> hhhmmm... i'm glad you posted that candy. i seem to have run into about with dandruff and dunno why. i also dont know what to do about it


 
I'd say the first step is to make sure you are rinsing all of the shampoo out of your hair, if you are using it...  Soap left in the hair will cause flaking... I have experienced this in the past too.  Next, the weather is changing... getting warmer so you do have to wash more frequent to keep your scalp clean... then try using some tea-tree oil in your hair juice mix...

I'd at least try these things before thinking there is a problem....*just my thoughts...*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 29, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I'd say the first step is to make sure you are rinsing all of the shampoo out of your hair, if you are using it...  Soap left in the hair will cause flaking... I have experienced this in the past too.  Next, the weather is changing... getting warmer so you do have to wash more frequent to keep your scalp clean... then try using some tea-tree oil in your hair juice mix...
> 
> I'd at least try these things before thinking there is a problem....*just my thoughts...*



i think it might be the needing to wash more often.  i think my flakes are coming from an irritated scalp.  i have an owie on the back of my head from where i scratched to hard, and now i keep messing with it.  i think washing more often and maybe the tea-tree oil would help... or at least narrow things down.  thanks for the idea


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 29, 2010)

^^ Momo...stop being mean to that plant on your head and water it!....

But i hope your scalp gets better.

But yeah...i like to think of hair as a plant that has to be watered and needs certain nutrients to help it grow..including a little sunshine...and maybe even a lil chit chat...once i started thinking like that early in my journey i noticed my hair REALLY started growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 29, 2010)

lol yeah yeah, i'll water my plant today lol


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2010)

If anyone is interested the Texas International Hair & Trade Show is coming up in June ont the 27th and 28th. Just in case you happen to be in that area, you might be interested in stopping by. Flyer attached... more information is in the link.

From: http://www.texashairshows.com/


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 29, 2010)

si i had a slight set back yall...  apparently that darn skala cond did more harm than i thought


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2010)

ok, that's it, with hair this long everyone.... *no more new product experiments!*  I think we can all agree on that!  Let's just sick with what's been working for us all!

Mz.MoMo, nurse your scalp with a tea tree oil mixture. You'll have to wash your hair frequently to keep it as clean as you can because of the sores on your scalp. But the tea tree oil will help to heal it.... also put some vaseline over the sore(the trusted grandma approach). This will help with the irritation.

I am so sorry you have had this experience!


----------



## yamilee21 (May 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your setback, Mz.Momo. But I am certain your hair will bounce right back.



Candy828 said:


> ok, that's it, with hair this long everyone.... *no more new product experiments!*  I think we can all agree on that!  Let's just sick with what's been working for us all! ...



 When I joined this forum last spring, it was specifically to get product recommendations, because I was dissatisfied with what I was using and tired of finding products I liked only to have them disappear from the store shelves forever soon afterward. I've pretty much been experimenting since then.  And I am so glad I succumbed to the Maxiglide craze that was going on here in December. But yeah, maybe minimizing the experimentation wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Candy828 (May 29, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Sorry to hear about your setback, Mz.Momo. But I am certain your hair will bounce right back.
> 
> 
> 
> When I joined this forum last spring, it was specifically to get product recommendations, because I was dissatisfied with what I was using and tired of finding products I liked only to have them disappear from the store shelves forever soon afterward. I've pretty much been experimenting since then.  And I am so glad I succumbed to the Maxiglide craze that was going on here in December. But yeah, maybe minimizing the experimentation wouldn't be a bad idea.


 
Ok... I agree with minimizing the experimentation... Because even now, with me so far away from America, I have had to try other products because of availability..  Maybe we should try venting it out here first before we try something new.  That way we can understand all the pro's and con's associated with a product and try to minimize or eliminate the *"Set Backs".....*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> ok, that's it, with hair this long everyone.... *no more new product experiments!*  I think we can all agree on that!  Let's just sick with what's been working for us all!
> 
> Mz.MoMo, nurse your scalp with a tea tree oil mixture. You'll have to wash your hair frequently to keep it as clean as you can because of the sores on your scalp. But the tea tree oil will help to heal it.... also put some vaseline over the sore(the trusted grandma approach). This will help with the irritation.
> 
> I am so sorry you have had this experience!



i'll do that... but there's more :covereyes

i had some serious breakage and my hair has thinned down some 







my hair last week





my hair today after air drying all day


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'll do that... but there's more :covereyes
> 
> i had some serious breakage and my hair has thinned down some
> 
> ...


 
OMG!  You are going to have to be very delicate with your hair.... *DO NOT COMB* your hair.  Only finger combing while you are nursing your hair back to health... Also make sure you are taking your vitamins, eating right, and plenty of water...  If you have access to good herbal teas...please drink them.  These are just additional things that aid in repairing the body... What is good for the body is good for the hair!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> OMG!  You are going to have to be very delicate with your hair.... *DO NOT COMB* your hair.  Only finger combing while you are nursing your hair back to health... Also make sure you are taking your vitamins, eating right, and plenty of water...  If you have access to good herbal teas...please drink them.  These are just additional things that aid in repairing the body... What is good for the body is good for the hair!



this was from finger combing...  i've been finger combing for about 2 months now after i think flowerhair or celinestarr recommended it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

i also made a thread about it.  hopefully this will let people maybe think twice before hoping on a bandwagon like me.  

i almost cried when seeing all of my hair gather in the hair catcher.  it was soo much hair, i had never seen so much hair lost, not even when i was relaxed, didnt take care of my hair and ripped through it with a comb.  it was terrible


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i also made a thread about it. hopefully this will let people maybe think twice before hoping on a bandwagon like me.
> 
> i almost cried when seeing all of my hair gather in the hair catcher. it was soo much hair, i had never seen so much hair lost, not even when i was relaxed, didnt take care of my hair and ripped through it with a comb. it was terrible


 
This has happened to me once in my life.... I got a perm and it was real bad...  My hair came out in clumps and sores everywhere...i thought I was going bald.  I had to nurse my hair and scalp as you will have to do.  My hair thinned too and I only finger combed my hair... I did not loose all my hair... The nursing and eating right, vitamins, water etc. does aide in the recovery process...  Your hair will come back and thicken up again...  
Now is healing and recovery time!

Group Hug....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

thanks friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll recover.  i just have to be more careful with my choices.  and i should be thankful that i didnt have a more serious setback


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'll do that... but there's more :covereyes
> 
> i had some serious breakage and my hair has thinned down some
> 
> ...



Wow I'm late what did that to your hair? that's a good amount of hair, just lay off the heavy manipulation, baby your scalp an hair, low tension PS. Your hair will recover quickly  :hugs:
ITA with Candy no more bandwagons after BSL it should be a Longhair law or something


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

yeah... it should be a law...

i'm just going to go back to the usual the the exception of a bit more attention to my scalp. my scalp is pretty irritated still but i can feel the relief since washing.

i'm wondering if maybe i am allergic to an ingredient in skala products that caused such irritation to my scalp and maybe that's what caused the hair loss???  i should have known something was wrong. my scalp hasnt felt that itchy and got flaky like that since i was still relaxed and only washed my hair 1x per month.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2010)

*Mz.MoMo5235, * I'm very sorry to hear about your set back.  It seems to me as if you are allergic to something.  I remember using Garnier conditioner as a leave in during my transition and it itched so bad and I go a rash in my head and on the back of my neck.  

I agree with *Yamilee21* about not being a PJ.  Just find one product that works and stick to it.  

Are you sure that was breakage or shed hair?  If that was breakage, then perhaps something that you are using is drying your hair out and making it brittle?  Have you dyed your hair or used any other type of chemical?  I would just water wash and use a cone free conditioner as a leave in for now---no shampoo, gel, or anything else.  My scalp can be sensitive too, that's why I quite often just rinse my hair with water only and use leave conditioner on my hair, not my scalp.

That's why I don't jump on hair product bandwagons.  The scalp and hair can sometimes be delicate so it's best to be careful with hair products.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 30, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Scalp Acne*
> Acne breakouts on the scalp can be annoying, but are easily treated the same way you would treat any other breakout. Acne develops when the hair follicle of skin gets plugged by overproduction of sebum, dead cells and become infected by bacteria.
> This leads to swelling, redness and pain at the site of infection. Basically they all result in small, itchy pustules that are usually first noticed while combing or brushing of hair. Such pimples get infected in no time at all and become a major problem.
> 
> ...


 

I get scalp acne occasionally, mostly in the back of my head.  My scalp is quite often greasy. After a week of not washing my hair, my scalp and the hair nearest to my scalp has a greasy feel.  Since my hair is curly the natural oil doesn't travel down very well so the rest of my hair isn't oily though--just the hair on the scalp. 

As much as I love conditioner, it breaks me out.  It seems like conditioner with cones in it breaks me out the most.  Since going cone free and not leaving conditioner directly on my scalp I get less scalp acne.  I've also been water washing lately then using conditioner as a leave in.  It's warm outside and my skin is one big oil slick.  I can wash my face and it will produce oil within hours.  My face actually feels and looks slippery, like I've put actual lotion/oil on it.    Sometimes when I take a tissue and blot my face, you can actually see the oil.  I get back and chest acne too.  Summer's kind to my hair but hard on my skin.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 30, 2010)

Wow....im so sorry about your setback Momo....i didnt know it was that serious girl!!

Okay i am definitely NOT hopping on the Skala bandwagon....after i read some of the products contain stuff like petrolatum...i'm not even gonna try it...i've been reading negative reviews about it as well as the rave ones.

The ONLY thing i'm going to try is the Silicon Mix deep conditioner...i've read nothing but good reviews about it...and after trying my Crece Pelo leave-in...i'm really into trying the Dominican conditioners...i LOVE that stuff....but i'm doing my very best to stay away from cheap fillers bc they do irritate my scalp if i put them there and they don't do well on my hair.

Other than that i am only using products that are gentle on my hair besides when i texlax....i knew there was a reason why i couldn't get to the Big Lots thats 30 minutes away from me!....i'm so sorry though Momo.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 30, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I get scalp acne occasionally, mostly in the back of my head. My scalp is quite often greasy. After a week of not washing my hair, my scalp and the hair nearest to my scalp has a greasy feel. Since my hair is curly the natural oil doesn't travel down very well so the rest of my hair isn't oily though--just the hair on the scalp.
> 
> As much as I love conditioner, it breaks me out. It seems like conditioner with cones in it breaks me out the most. Since going cone free and not leaving conditioner directly on my scalp I get less scalp acne. I've also been water washing lately then using conditioner as a leave in. *It's warm outside and my skin is one big oil slick. I can wash my face and it will produce oil within hours. My face actually feels and looks slippery, like I've put actual lotion/oil on it.  Sometimes when I take a tissue and blot my face, you can actually see the oil. I get back and chest acne too. Summer's kind to my hair but hard on my skin.*


 
I have that SAME exact problem....i've been using Noxema on my face lately and then like if im going out the door somewhere i'll put this facial sunscreen moisturizer that i have...if im not going anywhere i don't use a moisturizer...bc my face get so oily you can butter bread with it! But the Noxema works very well though i'm glad i went back to it...takes care of my hormonal acne perfectly!

I used to get "bacne" and body acne really bad....but i discovered my own secret of showering in water as hot as i can take it.....not on my hair though...and then rinse in cooler water....and i stretch my long arms around my self to really make sure there's no traces of dirt on my back...<----like that....i also like to occasionally use facial and body scrubs to get rid of dead skin cells.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (May 30, 2010)

Boy, yall are not making it easy for me to only grow to hip length  I could see doing classic when I finally get my ends how I want them at hip.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Mz.MoMo5235, * I'm very sorry to hear about your set back.  It seems to me as if you are allergic to something.  I remember using Garnier conditioner as a leave in during my transition and it itched so bad and I go a rash in my head and on the back of my neck.
> 
> I agree with *Yamilee21* about not being a PJ.  Just find one product that works and stick to it.
> 
> ...



i'm thinking it was an allergic reaction to the skala AND that it wasnt moisturizing which caused the irritation and the breakage.  all of my other products (shampoo, juice and oil) remained the same.  the only thing that had changed was using skala as my instant and leave in cond.

i'll be babying my hair and sticking with aussie and HE.  my hair likes those and so does my scalp.  and i'll be on the "NO BANDWAGON"  bandwagon from now on lol.  every time my inner pj goes "oooohhh" i'll pull up these photos


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

*Just info....*I have allergies and if I have to shop for a new product because of *availability*, this is what I do....

I keep a list of all the ingredients that I currently use. Then when I look at the new product I look for these ingredients. If there are other ingredients in the product that I don't know or are questionable.... I eliminate it at this point, because my hair is to long for experiments... I try to stick to what's basic...


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm thinking it was an allergic reaction to the skala AND that it wasnt moisturizing which caused the irritation and the breakage.  all of my other products (shampoo, juice and oil) remained the same.  the only thing that had changed was using skala as my instant and leave in cond.
> 
> i'll be babying my hair and sticking with aussie and HE.  my hair likes those and so does my scalp.  and i'll be on the "NO BANDWAGON"  bandwagon from now on lol.  every time my inner pj goes "oooohhh" i'll pull up these photos



Yeah do that please, tell your inner PJ to step back cause it will mess you up 9/10 times.  I know it's hard when you see multiple threads raving about some "holy hair grail" product and think this is it-I've done it many times and once I stopped jumping on bandwagons my hair really took off.  

I'm sticking to my cheapie conditioners and my regular routine that got me to WL, you should do whatever got you to almost HL the 1st time cause it worked. Who knows what's in that Skala stuff and I'm sure you're not the only one who will be posting their bad experiences with it, some people it takes longer to suffer damage. Just hang in there and your hair will make a come back.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Just info....*I have allergies and if I have to shop for a new product because of *availability*, this is what I do....
> 
> I keep a list of all the ingredients that I currently use. Then when I look at the new product I look for these ingredients. If there are other ingredients in the product that I don't know or are questionable.... I eliminate it at this point, because my hair is to long for experiments... I try to stick to what's basic...



that's a really good tip...  i think i will make a list of whats in the stuff i was using before and then i should make a list of whats in the skala.  this way know what to stick with and what to avoid.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah do that please, tell your inner PJ to step back cause it will mess you up 9/10 times.  I know it's hard when you see multiple threads raving about some "holy hair grail" product and think this is it-I've done it many times and once I stopped jumping on bandwagons my hair really took off.
> 
> I'm sticking to my cheapie conditioners and my regular routine that got me to WL, you should do whatever got you to almost HL the 1st time cause it worked. Who knows what's in that Skala stuff and I'm sure you're not the only one who will be posting their bad experiences with it, some people it takes longer to suffer damage. Just hang in there and your hair will make a come back.



yes ma'am, i'm back to my aussie moist poo and cond, HE HH or LTR as leave in, my homemade juice, and oil...  nothing else.

though i'm still on the search for a good dc.  what are you guys using?


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 30, 2010)

i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again! 

WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?



i'm thinking a protein treatment to strengthen your hair and then some serious and repeated dc's.  every wk til your hair feels normal.

what do the rest of you think?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

by the way candy the tea tree oil helped.  i got some last nite from my friend. i had talked her into buying it for her dandruff and she never used it so i asked if i could have it and she gave it to me no questions asked (thank god cause if i told her what happened i would never hear the end).

i mixed it with my juice and sprayed my hair.  then i mixed it with some castor and evco and  put it on my finger tips and massaged my scalp.  at 1st i got scared cause the tingle was really instense (i think cause there's open owies on my head). but then it got really cool and soothing (like my scalp was chewing gum lol) and now i have several scabies through out my head (eeww ) where my owies were.  i had more owies than i thought


----------



## NJoy (May 30, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Yeah do that please, tell your inner PJ to step back cause it will mess you up 9/10 times. I know it's hard when you see multiple threads raving about some "holy hair grail" product and think this is it-I've done it many times and once I stopped jumping on bandwagons my hair really took off.
> 
> I'm sticking to my cheapie conditioners and my regular routine that got me to WL, you should do whatever got you to almost HL the 1st time cause it worked. Who knows what's in that Skala stuff and* I'm sure you're not the only one who will be posting their bad experiences with it, some people it takes longer to suffer damage.* Just hang in there and your hair will make a come back.


 
And many are more hesitant to post bad experiences, especially if everyone else seems to be raving. So they may be embarrassed and afraid to share. I'm so thankful for Ms.MoMo's being bold enough to give her experience without worrying about being challenged on it.

We really need to be supportive of ALL posts shared to encourage others to participate. Shoot. There may be as many rants as raves over Skala but we may never know if the rants choose not to share.




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way candy the tea tree oil helped. i got some last nite from my friend. i had talked her into buying it for her dandruff and she never used it so i asked if i could have it and she gave it to me no questions asked (thank god cause if i told her what happened i would never hear the end).
> 
> i mixed it with my juice and sprayed my hair. then i mixed it with some castor and evco and put it on my finger tips and massaged my scalp. at 1st i got scared cause the tingle was really instense (i think cause there's open owies on my head). but then it got really cool and soothing (like my scalp was chewing gum lol) and now i have several scabies through out my head (eeww ) where my owies were. i had more owies than i thought


 
Glad that tee tree oil seems to be working. Scabs mean healing so, that's a good thing, mama. You'll be back on track in no time.


----------



## LoveLongLocks (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'll do that... but there's more :covereyes
> 
> i had some serious breakage and my hair has thinned down some



Mz.MoMo,

I am sorry about your set back.  At least you know when the change/"set back" happened -   So, just as the ladies are saying - you will just have to nurse and "baby" your hair ... 
We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way candy the tea tree oil helped. i got some last nite from my friend. i had talked her into buying it for her dandruff and she never used it so i asked if i could have it and she gave it to me no questions asked (thank god cause if i told her what happened i would never hear the end).
> 
> i mixed it with my juice and sprayed my hair. then i mixed it with some castor and evco and put it on my finger tips and massaged my scalp. at 1st i got scared cause the tingle was really instense (i think cause there's open owies on my head). but then it got really cool and soothing (like my scalp was chewing gum lol) and now i have several scabies through out my head (eeww ) where my owies were. i had more owies than i thought


 
I am so glad the tea tree oil is working... It works with the body to fight of fungus and other bacteria. If the open sores continue to bother you cover them with vaseline... This will seal it against irritations such as your hair brushing against them.. Keep up the nursing.... I do feel your pain...


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?


 
In addition to the protien treatments like Mz.MoMo stated... only air dry your hair and finger comb... I know it will be difficult to not have the hair styles you are use to...but your hair is not strong right now....and please keep your hair moisturized...any dryness right now is a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yes ma'am, i'm back to my aussie moist poo and cond, HE HH or LTR as leave in, my homemade juice, and oil... nothing else.
> 
> though i'm still on the search for a good dc. what are you guys using?


 
Since you now know you have allergic reactions to something... It is probably best you stick to a homemade DC for now.... I only use homemade DC's and add a protien pak from a product I already know is good to hair and scalp...

*Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 1*
[FONT=굴림]From: http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html[/FONT]

Make your own hair conditioner with these simple natural recipes: JOJOBA CONDITIONER, TROPICAL CONDITIONER, MAYONNAISE CONDITIONER, HONEY CONDITIONER, EGG CONDITIONER, SESAME & COCONUT DEEP CONDITIONER, HOT OIL CONDITIONER, AVOCADO DEEP CONDITIONER, FRUIT SALAD DEEP CONDITIONER, COCONUT HONEY DEEP CONDITIONER, STRENGTH BUILDING DEEP CONDITIONER

*Deep hair conditioner recipes you can make at home:*

*Tropical Conditioner*

Ingredients:
1 peeled and mashed Avocado
1 cup Coconut milk 

Directions:
Combine mashed avocado with some coconut milk in a small bowl. Heat in microwave for approx. 45 seconds. Stir. Test temperature. Massage mixture into hair.Wrap hair in a hot towel or cover with shower cap for 15 minutes. Shampoo & rinse out. 

*Jojoba Hair Conditioner*

Ingredients:
1 cup rose floral water
1 tablespoon jojoba oil
10 drops vitamin E oil

Directions:
In the top of a double boiler, gently warm the rose water. Once rose water is warm, add jojoba oil. For extra conditioning, leave on for several minutes. Rinse thoroughly with warm water. Shampoo and rinse again with cool water.

*Honey Conditioner *

Ingredients:
1 tsp honey
2 Tbs olive oil
1 egg yolk.

Directions:
Mix all ingredients in small bowl. Massage on hair in small sections. Wrap head with shower cap for 30 minutes. Rinse and shampoo

*Egg Conditioner*

Ingredients:
1 egg yolk
1/2 tsp olive oil
3/4 cup lukewarm water

Directions:
Beat egg yolk until it is thick and light colored. Add oil beat well. Slowly add and beat the water into the egg mixture. Pour mixture into a container. After shampooing, massage all conditioner into hair and leave on for a few minutes before thoroughly rinsing.

*Mayonnaise Conditioner*

Ingredients:
1/2 cup mayo

Directions:
Rinse and towel dry. Apply mayonnaise to the hair. Massage in. Let sit for 10-15 minutes, shampoo again lightly and rinse with an apple cider vinegar and water solution. This will help with the smell and remove any residue.

*Sesame & Coconut Protein Conditioner*

Ingredients:
2 tbs olive oil
2 tbs light sesame oil
2 eggs
2 tbs coconut milk
2 tbs honey
1 tsp coconut oil

Directions:
Mix ingredients in bowl, apply to hair before shampoo. Let sit for 20 minutes. Rinse, then shampoo.

*Avocado Deep Conditioner *

Ingredients:
1 small jar of mayonnaise
1/2 avocado 

Directions:
Peel avocado and remove pit. Mash avocado then mix all ingredients in a medium-sized bowl with your hands until it's a consistent green color. Smooth into hair. Use shower cap or plastic wrap to seal body heat in. Leave on hair for 20 minutes. For deeper conditioning wrap a hot, damp towel around your head over the plastic, or use a hair dryer set to a low to medium heat setting. Store extra in refrigerator.


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

[FONT=굴림]*Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 2*
[FONT=굴림]From: [/FONT]http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html

[/FONT]
*Strength Building Deep Conditioner*

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons honey 
1 tablespoon buttermilk 
1 tablespoon natural unbleached flour 

Directions:
Blend all ingredients. Microwave the mixture for 30 seconds until hot. Stir in one tablespoon of natural unbleached flour to make a paste. Apply the warm paste to wet hair and allow the conditioner to set for 20 minutes Wash as normal.

*Fruit Salad Deep Conditioner *

Ingredients:
1/2 a banana
1/4 avocado
1/4 cantaloupe
tablespoon wheat germ oil
1 tablespoon yogurt

Directions:
Blend all ingredients. Apply to hair. For extra conditioning, squeeze in the contents of a vitamin E capsule. Leave in hair for 15 minutes. Then rinse.

*Hair Regrowth Conditioner *

Ingredients:
3-4 drops of Rosemary essential oil 
1 teaspoon of olive oil
1 egg

Directions:
Blend all ingredients. Apply to hair. Leave in hair for 15 minutes. Then rinse.

*Frizzy Hair Hot Oil Hair Recipe*

Ingredients:
3 tablespoon Coconut oil 
1 tablespoon Castor oil 
5-10 drops Essential oil of choice for smell

Directions:
Melt coconut oil in a double broiler on low. Add other castor oil, allow to cool then add EOs. Apply to hair, wrap hair in a towel for 30-45 minutes. Wash then dry hair.
Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html

*Dry Hair Hot Oil Conditioner Recipe*

Ingredients:
15 drops Rosewood
5 drops Geranium
5 drops Sandalwood
5 drops Lavender
1/2 ounce jojoba oil

Directions:
Place oils in a small plastic bag and place the bag in a hot cup of water for 1 minute to warm. Apply to hair, wrap hair in a towel for 20 minutes. Wash then dry hair.
Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html

*Rosemary Hot Oil Treatment *

Ingredients:
1/2 ounce Fractionated coconut oil 
1/2 ounce Castor oil 
1/2 ounce Emu oil 
1/2 ounce Jojoba, natural 
1/3 once Broccoli seed oil 
1/2 ounce Arnica oil 
15 drops Rosemary essential oil 

Directions:
Massage mixture into damp hair. Wrap hair in a hot towel or cover with shower cap for 20 minutes. Shampoo & rinse out. 
Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html

*Hair Regrowth Hot Oil Conditioner *

Ingredients:
3 drops of essential oil of thyme
3 drops of essential oil of lavender
3 drops of essential oil of rosemary
3 drops of essential oil of cedarwood
1/8 cup of grapeseed oil
1/8 cup of jojoba oil

Directions:
Apply at night, to scalp in thinning areas. Do not rinse out till morning.


----------



## Candy828 (May 30, 2010)

*Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 3*
[FONT=굴림]From: [FONT=굴림]http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html[/FONT]

[/FONT]
*Herbs, ingredients and oils you can add to conditioner and their purpose:*
· Jojoba oil is similar to sebum, which is secreted by human sebaceous glands to lubricate and protect skin and hair. Jojoba oil conditions hair and prevents it from becoming brittle and dull. 
· Avocado oil Softens skin, helps skin and hair retain moisture and fights the aging process 
· Coconut oil is one of the best natural nutrition for hair. It helps in healthy growth of hair providing them a shinny complexion. Coconut oil prevents dandruff, lice, and lice eggs, even if your scalp is dry. It is an excellent conditioner and helps in the re-growth of damaged air and provides the essential proteins required for nourishing damaged hair.
· Honey is high in vitamins and minerals, and has wonderful benefits for the skin and hair. Honey is a good humectant and emollient, serving as a good moisturizer and conditioner
· Basil: Oily hair. Promotes hair growth, eczema, psoriasis 
· Bay: relieves scalp conditions and to act as a hair tonic
· Cedarwood: Aids in Dandruff, relieves itching
· Chamomile: Fine to normal hair. Gives golden highlights 
· Geranium: deters head lice 
· Grapefruit oil: Promotes hair growth, astringent for balancing oily skin and hair
· Juniper Berry: an astringent for the skin and hair 
· Lavender: Normal to oily hair. Scalp treatment for itchiness, dandruff, and even lice! Controls oil production, reduces itchy/flaky scalp
· Lemon: Oily hair. Gives golden highlights; treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands 
· Myrrh: Dry hair. Treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands 
· Neroli: balancing oil for the skin and hair, and can help control overproduction of sebum
· Orange Oil: Oily Hair. regulates the production of sebum, the hair’s natural oil
· Palmarosa: helpful for balancing oily and dry skin.
· Patchouli: Oily hair. Dandruff treatment 
· Peppermint: Dry hair. Promotes hair growth. reduces itching and irritation 
· Clary sage: All types of hair. Dandruff treatment. Adds Shine. Good for weak hair, has antioxidants 
· Cypress: Use in treating hair loss, alopecia. clears oil


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

WOAH!!! THAT'S THE JACK POT RIGHT THERE!!!  now you know i printed all of that out!  a lot of the stuff i seem to already have too.  i always thought making my own dc would be too hard but you have some real simple easy ones there i can use.  thank you so much.  i really appreciate that!


----------



## Lucia (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WOAH!!! THAT'S THE JACK POT RIGHT THERE!!!  now you know i printed all of that out!  a lot of the stuff i seem to already have too.  i always thought making my own dc would be too hard but you have some real simple easy ones there i can use.  thank you so much.  i really appreciate that!



How's the tee tree oil working? is it helping your scalp recover?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

Lucia said:


> How's the tee tree oil working? is it helping your scalp recover?



i think so.  i'mma try to put it on twice a day.  when i put it on the 1st time the tingle was almost alarming, like it almost kind of burnt, but i think that's because i had so many open wounds on my scalp and didnt even know it (from irritation and scratching it all week).  right before i started to panic (and run to rinse lol) my head started to feel cooler then there was a fresh kind of tingle going on... then it felt nice.  the only way i can describe it is when you have chicken pox and your mom used the cotton balls to put calamine lotion on the sores, just cool and relieving... thats how it felt.  then i would say 3 to 4hrs later i went to rub my scalp (trying not to scratch it now) and i felt a scab so i felt through out my head and there was a bunch of scabs.

now when i put it on, o still get the initial intense tingle (though not any where near as intense as the 1st time) followed by the cool refreshing tingle. i've done the tea tree rub now 3x and the urge to scratch my scalp has decreased and the burning/itching feeling is starting to go away.

i'm also taking benadryle (sp?) to see if that will help.  i started that the same time as the oil so hopefully that will clear things up. its still itchy though


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 30, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> by the way candy the tea tree oil helped.  i got some last nite from my friend. i had talked her into buying it for her dandruff and she never used it so i asked if i could have it and she gave it to me no questions asked (thank god cause if i told her what happened i would never hear the end).
> 
> i mixed it with my juice and sprayed my hair.  then i mixed it with some castor and evco and  put it on my finger tips and massaged my scalp.  at 1st i got scared cause the tingle was really instense (i think cause there's open owies on my head). but then it got really cool and soothing (like my scalp was chewing gum lol) and now i have several scabies through out my head (eeww ) where my owies were.  i had more owies than i thought



Mz MoMo, your experience seems almost like the product was tampered with!  Although the product has minimal ingredients  allergies can develop suddenly, but the fact that you now have sores on your scalp is really frightening 

The recipes that Candy posted are great.  I have made an avocado, coconut milk, olive oil & honey conditioner & will sometimes add an egg for extra protein.  

Please know that I am sooo sorry that you experienced this & that I wish your scalp &  hair a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 30, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Mz MoMo, your experience seems almost like the product was tampered with!  Although the product has minimal ingredients  allergies can develop suddenly, but the fact that you now have sores on your scalp is really frightening
> 
> The recipes that Candy posted are great.  I have made an avocado, coconut milk, olive oil & honey conditioner & will sometimes add an egg for extra protein.
> 
> Please know that I am sooo sorry that you experienced this & that I wish your scalp &  hair a speedy recovery.



i think all of the sores came from scratching though through out the week from my scalp being itchy(the scabs arent like the kind i used to get when i was relaxed. just little bitty scabs all over like cat scratches) ...  i dunno. i just know i dont want this to ever happen again! this was not fun


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 30, 2010)

At least the healing process has begun


----------



## wyldcurlz (May 31, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm thinking *a protein treatment to strengthen your hair* and then some serious and repeated dc's.  every wk til your hair feels normal.
> 
> what do the rest of you think?





Candy828 said:


> In addition to the protien treatments like Mz.MoMo stated... only air dry your hair and finger comb... I know it will be difficult to not have the hair styles you are use to...but your hair is not strong right now....and *please keep your hair moisturized*...any dryness right now is a disaster waiting to happen...



thanks. i'll do it. just gonna be tough with 4 weddings coming up (June, July, August & September!!) that i'm a bridesmaid and they're requiring straightened hair down styles for all but one. so at least once per month i'll be straightening....

what protein do you recommend? and what moisturizers? (right now i'm using amla & olive heavy by QB) 

also - how do you ladies feel about damp buns?? so mad cuz i was so close before and now this. i'm considering weaving it for a few months to rest it and grow out but worried my hair isn't strong enough for that and that it'll break my hair and thin in out even more.


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> thanks. i'll do it. just gonna be tough with 4 weddings coming up (June, July, August & September!!) that i'm a bridesmaid and they're requiring straightened hair down styles for all but one. so at least once per month i'll be straightening....
> 
> what protein do you recommend? and what moisturizers? (right now i'm using amla & olive heavy by QB)
> 
> also - how do you ladies feel about damp buns?? so mad cuz i was so close before and now this. i'm considering weaving it for a few months to rest it and grow out but worried my hair isn't strong enough for that and that it'll break my hair and thin in out even more.


 
I think damp buns is a good idea...but don't bun too tightly. You might want to try some of the homemade conditioning treatments posted earlier.. this way you are not subjecting your hair to more potential harm..eggs is a good source of protien... after you deep condition this way, after a rinse, condition again with your regular conditioner, then follow up with a leave-in...

I'd also inform the person who's wedding you are in about your hair situation, because there is no way you should be straigthening your hair now! Heat will break off your fragile hair! (For the weddings...wear a wig...  please don't attempt to straighten your hair...)


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

Ok Everyone.... I did an unofficial length check on my curly hair.... it stretches into the butt crack. Can I call that Tailbone???

I know time  is ticking down to the official June update... I will post a pic at the end of the month!

Cinnamon hair was right... the longer the hair gets the further down the thin part appears... So the thickening is progressing nicely... I am happy about that!

I tell ya.... that butt crack is becoming the official measuring spot...


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

Some more updo's for Tailbone and Classic Length:

*Rosebun* (This video is in German but is self explanitory. The thickness of her hair reminded me of Celinastar's thick hair)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFJzWyWVE-8&feature=related

*Wickeldutt* (This video is also in German but is self explanitory. Same person as the first video.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9tUzrxEBVg&feature=channel


*Another Knot Bun or Knot Ponytail (Classic Length)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pI9s3EvB3w


----------



## jupitermoon (May 31, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ok Everyone.... I did an unofficial length check on my curly hair....* it stretches into the butt crack*. Can I call that Tailbone???
> 
> I know time  is ticking down to the official June update... I will post a pic at the end of the month!
> 
> ...


 

That's tailbone.  Congrats!  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

My latest hair toy additions from ebay...seller QueCraft


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?



Sorry this happened to you (hugs) now whatever regimen you were following before the mishap you should go back to, but ITA with Candy and MzMomo finger comb while it's damp or better yet only in the shower while your CW, then gently squeeze out excess water and let it airdry in pokahantas braids you can also add the same moisturizing CW conditioner to the entire length esp concentrate a little extra on the ends.   

Then use a good hair shaft penetrating oil like EVOO, EVCO, Jojoba, and if your scalp is feeling itchy or dry some tea tree oil scalp massages weekly.  I would DC 2x/week @ 1st then weekly.  To counteract the shedding protein treatments for hair just use your same conditioner and beat 2 eggs mix together and use that under a plastic cap, and fresh garlic cut in oil and heated to warm in microwave for scalp-cause your actually getting the juices out of the garlic faster this way. 

  I would stay away from shampoos for a while if you're a shampoo girl cause that will just cause more dryness.  ALWAYS AIRDRY, don't even think about using a heat tool unless it's a heating cap for DC-ing and PS low tension styles that keep the ends tucked in.  There's tons on YT we've posted alot of PS styles that aren't too hard on the hair, oh and stay away from sock buns too, they're fine if your hairs healthy but damaged it will cause more prob's b/c it's tension based. hth

http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777#p/c/41DFB85633A5A491/64/rrJYzX4cbXU


I reposted your ? on the ask a WL lady thread for more responses here's the link

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=438408


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ok Everyone.... I did an unofficial length check on my curly hair.... it stretches into the butt crack. Can I call that Tailbone???
> 
> I know time  is ticking down to the official June update... I will post a pic at the end of the month!
> 
> ...



YES you can!  congratz on reaching TL    can't wait to see the "official" pics
I'm being patient with the challenges I'll just reach a goal when I reach it, but I'm still doing everything I can to retain max length.


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> thanks. i'll do it. just gonna be tough with 4 weddings coming up (June, July, August & September!!) that i'm a bridesmaid and they're requiring straightened hair down styles for all but one. so at least once per month i'll be straightening....
> 
> what protein do you recommend? and what moisturizers? (right now i'm using amla & olive heavy by QB)
> 
> also - how do you ladies feel about damp buns?? so mad cuz i was so close before and now this.* i'm considering weaving it for a few months to rest it and grow out but worried my hair isn't strong enough for that and that it'll break my hair and thin in out even more.*



ITA w/ Candy please don't straighten you hair at all, actually you won't be able to straighten for a good while like a couple of months, your hair now is very fragile can't handle any heat or pulling, styling etc... now, your hair could literally break off while your having it styled at the salon or doing it yourself. 

Just wig it whenever you need to like those weddings and take care of your hair underneath just pick some natural looking styles similar to your pre-damaged real hair.  If they say something just tell them your real hair is damaged and it won't take a style at all-they'll understand. 

bolded: I don't think weaving is a good idea either if your hair is damaged when it goes up into the weave it will only break off underneath and get much worse and you won't know it until you take it down.  I weaved up right after a BKT-really bad idea, Ive bounced back from it but that took months of CW, DC, airdrying and PS.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 31, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> My latest hair toy additions from ebay...seller QueCraft


 
Very nice, *Candy*. I like the hair fork.



wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?


 
 *Wyldcurlz*, I'm so sorry to hear about your setback.  Peroxide is damaging.   I've had so many bad salon experiences....

I agree with* Lucia* and *Candy* about not straightening the hair, avoiding shampoo, and being gentle.

Your hair appears fine which is also fragile. Keeping it simple is key to retention. I would avoid shampoo and chemicals such as dye for a while since these can be drying. Try simply water washing and using a cone free conditioner (plus EVOO or some other oil if you want) as a leave in and moisturizer. Finger comb instead of use a regular comb. Simply twist the hair up into an updo with your curls hanging out for a nice simple protective style. I would also try to avoid gels, mousse, and other "stylers" since these can also be drying. So just try conditioner, water, and simple updos for now until the damage from the dye grows out and cut the damage out gradually---like an inches every few months. Less is more for healthy hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (May 31, 2010)

Umm...I'm addicted...I got more Flexi 8's.  This is it at least until later this year, I promise.  

This is* Product # [8-0779] Silver princess tiara *from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL.  They do not make XXLs so I ordered this through www.flexi8.com .   If you are unable to register on  www.lillarose.biz/  (you may need a consultant) simply contact  www.flexi8.com with the order number from this site and they will make it for you if possible:







This is *Product # [8-0773] Silver soft pink fairy* from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL. I had this made in blue beads instead of the original pink beads:






This is *Product # [8-0316] Silver roman stone *from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL:






This is *Product # [8-1562] Pearls and Topaz *from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL:






This is *Product # [8-0778] Silver antiqued starfish *from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL:






^^^^I ordered all of these through www.flexi8.com.  Some of these products like *Product # [8-0778] Silver antiqued starfish *aren't available on www.flexi8.com but if you give them the product number from www.lillarose.biz/ they will make it for you if possible.  You can get other products like headbands and Flexi O-Rings too.  The prices are the same and you can use *discount code blue-32088 to get 10% off of your order or buy 4 and get a 5th one for free*.


----------



## Lucia (May 31, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Umm...I'm addicted...I got more Flexi 8's.  This is it at least until later this year, I promise.
> 
> This is* Product # [8-0779] Silver princess tiara *from www.lillarose.biz/ custom made in XXL.  They do not make XXLs so I ordered this through www.flexi8.com .   If you are unable to register on  www.lillarose.biz/  (you may need a consultant) simply contact  www.flexi8.com with the order number from this site and they will make it for you if possible:
> 
> ...



very pretty clips, nice pics too your hair looks thicker


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ok Everyone.... I did an unofficial length check on my curly hair.... it stretches into the butt crack. Can I call that Tailbone???
> 
> I know time  is ticking down to the official June update... I will post a pic at the end of the month!
> 
> ...



Congrats! I cant wait to see it...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> si i had a slight set back yall...  apparently that darn skala cond did more harm than i thought



Sorry to hear about your set back...That happened to me this weekend I used a different kind of henna and I had a lot of hair shed and dryness..So I'll just stick with what works for me.

Try Dc,Protein treatments and be very gentle with your hair. In no time your hair will bounce back!





Happy hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 31, 2010)

Congrats Candy on making TAILBONE...WOW!!!:woohoo:

And CelinaStarr....you are not helping my Flexi-8 cravings!! Those are very pretty...i think the next time i order some i'm gonna order some XLs....i like to wear my hair up a lot.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 31, 2010)

Candy i can't see the hair toys....the link doesn't work for me


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Candy i can't see the hair toys....the link doesn't work for me


 
I don't know how to put the pictures in-line with the message and not as an attachment.... if someone can tell me how to do that, I'll repost them for you...


----------



## Candy828 (May 31, 2010)

Lucia said:


> YES you can!  congratz on reaching TL  can't wait to see the "official" pics
> I'm being patient with the challenges I'll just reach a goal when I reach it, but I'm still doing everything I can to retain max length.


 
Thanks Lucia, you've been growing along at a steady pace and I know you will get there. Patience is key because I know we all don't grow at the same pace. Retention is the name of the game! and I know you will stay on track! Your Fotki pictures are looking ! As long as we support each other, we all get better at it, and the journey becomes easier.... Each person that reaches a goal is an inspiration to the next person!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 1, 2010)

WOOOOH!!!! candy, i officially consider butt crack=tlb  i cant wait to see the official pix too! 

i think i want to wait til mid month to flat iron for my official length check.  i was going to flat iron this weekend and take the pix tomorrow.... but with the issues, i opted to wait 

I CAN WAIT TO SEE ALL THE PIX!!!

celinastarr, did you post those pix in the flexi 8 thread


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG!!!! I CANT BELIEVE I ALMOST FORGOT!!!! i had the worst freakin dream last nite guys!!!! i dreamt that the next time i washed my hair more hair was coming out then when i got out the shower and looked in the mirror like 90% of the top of my head was showing, like all my hair fell out and i was like all scalp at the top!!! it was so bald and so shiny!!! and i just started crying.  OH! like remember the craft at the end when the black chick looked in the mirror and all her hair on top was gone?  it was like that and it was soooo real!!!! i woke up in a panic and literally ran to the bathroom at 3 in the morning to inspect my head!!!!

man! that skala must have messed me up more than i thought


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 1, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> WOOOOH!!!! candy, i officially consider butt crack=tlb  i cant wait to see the official pix too!
> 
> i think i want to wait til mid month to flat iron for my official length check. i was going to flat iron this weekend and take the pix tomorrow.... but with the issues, i opted to wait
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!

 Don't flat iron your hair!!!!!!!!!! Your hair and scalp and hair is still in shock!  It's like being in recovery after having a baby....  Give it at least two month's of nursing...... Don't give me a heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 1, 2010)

ok lol i'll just do a wet update then.

scalp is doing better...  way less itchy and scratchy


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jun 1, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> i hope you ladies don't mind me asking a questions (as a former MBL girl who is now back at BSL...again!) but i saw all of Mz Mo Mo's shedding and...well, that's me everytime I comb my hair! and even worse, i just jumped on a bandwagon - got my hair colored (she used peroxide but it wouldn't "lift" so now its dark brown instead of my natural soft black.) now, it "feels" horrible. it feels kind of stiff and dry like when you have too much gel in it. when the stylist did the color - my hair dreadlocked/matted up. its never done that before! i'm soooo scared that i did something horrible to my hair and that i'll never reach my goal length or get close. oh yeah, and she "cut" it, even though i told her i'd just had it cut (i cut it, using tracy's method) but she said it "felt" horrible and cut me back to BSL with layers! i hate it. i'm so sad. never want to go to a stylist again!
> 
> WHAT are the BASICS that i need to be doing to *get my hair and scalp in tip top shape, stop the shedding, stop the breakage and retain length*?


I'm sorry for your set back.  But thank you for posting your experience because I am always tempted to texlax or color or highlight at this time of year.  Usually color-treated hair needs a lot of moisture & Candy posted some great recipes...I don't know if you use cone products, but they may help to smooth the cuticle to prevent tangling & matting.   I don't know what your hair likes, but try DCing on dry hair, I like AO HSR or a combo of that w/GPB for protein & add some olive &/or coconut oil if your hair likes oils. I would also avoid shampoos & just CW.   If your cuticle is damaged, make sure you seal in the moisture w/an oil and/or butter.  

Best of luck in your hair recovery:Rose:


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Just Info...*I have been reading some of the Knee Length and Longer Threads out there and they all seem to sick to the same haircare routines they had when they were *BSL* except for when a product gets discontinued. They steer clear of salons, they self trim, they wear mainly protective styles to work in order to keep their hair out of harms way, they do scalp massages and S&D more often than trim, and they have healthy hair eatting habits... So this is just affirmation of some of our discussions...

A couple more things that was mentioned...they seem to all agree on letting their hair grow in its natural shape and when they do trim they trim according to the way their hair grows... Some have had their water checked in their home to make sure it is not damaging to their hair and some hair water filters...some even purchase distilled water for rinsing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 2, 2010)

i dont do scalp massages...  well i have lately cause of the tea tree oil (which is magic by the way) but before that and i'm sure after i wont do it.  how many of yall actually do it?


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 2, 2010)

I actually do scalp massages nightly.... it increases blood circulation to the scalp.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I actually do scalp massages nightly.... it increases blood circulation to the scalp.



Do you put oil on your scalp before you massage?  



> They steer clear of salons, they  self trim, they wear mainly protective styles to work in order to keep  their hair out of harms way, they do scalp massages and S&D more  often than trim, and they have healthy hair eatting habits... So  this is just affirmation of some of our discussions...
> 
> A couple more things that was mentioned...they seem to all agree on  letting their hair grow in its natural shape and when they do trim they  trim according to the way their hair grows...



OK its good to know I'm doing the right thing. I haven't cut my hair in almost 3 years, but I do bi-weekly S&D. I have been frustrated at how one side seems to grow quicker than the other, but I'm going to just leave my hair alone because it seems I'm cutting in vain, 2 months later my hair is uneven again.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 2, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Do you put oil on your scalp before you massage?
> 
> 
> 
> OK its good to know I'm doing the right thing. I haven't cut my hair in almost 3 years, but I do bi-weekly S&D. I have been frustrated at how one side seems to grow quicker than the other, but I'm going to just leave my hair alone because it seems I'm cutting in vain, 2 months later my hair is uneven again.


 
I always massage with oil by putting oil on the tips of my fingers...If my scalp is already oily I don't use more oil... You should never massage on a dry scalp!

Here are the instructions for scalp massage from a previous post I did on the HL Thread:

*How to Massage the Scalp for Hair Growth*

*1. Step 1*
Starting at the hairline by your forehead, make small circles with your fingertips. Work your way around to the sides of your head and then to the back, still making the same small circles.

*2. Step 2*
Once you are at the back of your head, work your way back up to the front, making circles with your fingertips.

*3. Step 3*
Do this for about 10 minutes in the morning and 10 minutes at night. *(I do 5 minutes each time)*

*4. Step 4*
Be consistent with the scalp massage and you will see results. 

As I mentioned in earlier post, I have that problem with uneven hair because I have three different scalp skin types...so I too just leave my hair alone and let it do it's thing. Then I trim once a year and even up... Then my hair is off to do it's own thing again...I do S&D and dusting inbetween the yearly trims.


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Just Info...*I have been reading some of the Knee Length and Longer Threads out there and they all seem to sick to the same haircare routines they had when they were *BSL* except for when a product gets discontinued. They steer clear of salons, they self trim, they wear mainly protective styles to work in order to keep their hair out of harms way, they do scalp massages and S&D more often than trim, and they have healthy hair eatting habits... So this is just affirmation of some of our discussions...
> 
> A couple more things that was mentioned...they seem to all agree on letting their hair grow in its natural shape and when they do trim they trim according to the way their hair grows... Some have had their water checked in their home to make sure it is not damaging to their hair and some hair water filters...some even purchase distilled water for rinsing.



good info can you post the links?TIA


----------



## Lucia (Jun 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I actually do scalp massages nightly.... it increases blood circulation to the scalp.


I'm up to 3x/week so far, sometimes I'm just too tired or I forget to do nightly but I'm still trying to get there.  My fav oils for massage are Brhami and bringaraj both oils soothes your head and helps you relax and sleep plus they help your hair too. I'm looking for a more natural brand of brahmi though it's practically gone so I won't repurchase the Hesh brand the main ingredient is vegetable oil.  Posted links of the exact brands I use

http://www.amazon.com/Hesh-Brahmi-A...UTF8&coliid=IHBWJKWL8CD2N&colid=2CU534GXLI8EO

Hesh Brhami oil ingredients:
ngredients: egetable Oil, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Centella Asiatica (Brahmi) Extract, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Oil, Phyllanthus Emblica (Amla) Extract, Parfum, Isopropyl Myristate, Evolvulus Alsinoides (Shankapushpi) Extract, Celastrus Paniculata (Malakanguni) Extract, Vitex Negundo (Nirgundi) Extract, Acorus Calamus (Godavaj) Extract, Cyclomethicone, Ethylhexyl (Octyl) Methoxycinnamate, BHT, Cl 47000, Cl61565, Cl 26100


Bringaraj oil
http://www.amazon.com/Banyan-Botani...TF8&coliid=I2UH478MIJTL4S&colid=2CU534GXLI8EO

Banyan botanicals bringaraj oil ingredients: 
Sesame oil, Bringaraj


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> good info can you post the links?TIA


 
Thanks! This information comes from LHC Knee Length and Longer thread:
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/archive/showthread.php?t=41545

I am reading another Indian Thread and I will post that information shortly...

Ok... here is a link Indian link talking about water and hair...
http://www.indiamike.com/india/chennai-madras-f24/water-and-hair-washing-t58654/

I am still reading other threads.... I will share what I find....


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Interesting Fact:*

From: http://beauty.iloveindia.com/hair/healthy-hair.html

Healthy Hair

*Water:* One-fourth of the weight, of a strand of hair, is made up of water. Water makes your hair supple and soft therefore you should have enough water. Do not wait till you are thirsty keep drinking water. If you thirsty it means that you have lost water and your body is asking you to replenish the loss. Water keeps your hair silky and shiny as well.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 3, 2010)

MzMoMo - I notice with the "hair juice" mix, if I put too much Veg Glycerin the mix it is too heavy and if I put too little it is not enough to keep my hair the way I want it.... Before I make the next batch.... Is there a set amount you use? It is so humid now I sweat through the night as well so I have to put a baggy on my head under my silk bonnet so I don't mess up my pillow and soak the bonnet!

Thanks!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 4, 2010)

for my spray bottle size i use like a blob, blob and a half. i guess dime to nickel sized???  i dunno!!! i just starts to squirting and shaking lol i'm sorry


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> for my spray bottle size i use like a blob, blob and a half. i guess dime to nickel sized??? i dunno!!! i just starts to squirting and shaking lol i'm sorry


 
Believe it or not that actually makes since.... I put a shot glass size in my spray bottle.... No wonder it was too much!!!!  That gives me an idea of what to do!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Believe it or not that actually makes since.... I put a shot glass size in my spray bottle.... No wonder it was too much!!!!  That gives me an idea of what to do!



OH YEAH!!! THAT'S TOO MUCH!!! though i actually heard of people doing like 75/25 water/glyc.  i tried it and it was a hot sticky mess...  my hair can only handle a blob lol i think that's why i cant use store bought juice, too much juiciness lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 8, 2010)

_*I am a blender/juicer of raw vegetables for the health benefits…. But when I saw this article I thought to myself…. Hmmm there are probably several reasons responsible for the good hair growth I’ve been getting!*_

*Carrot Juice For Hair Growth | Hair Growth With Carrot Juice*
*From: http://www.zimbio.com/Alkaline+Acid+Diet+Revealed/articles/RcEX8TlyxM6/Carrot+Juice+Hair+Growth+Carrot+Juice+Hair*

Written by Charypravi1 on Dec-15-09 5:53am 
From: *ehealthyland.com* 

The bright orange color is a testament of its beta carotene richness. In the body, beta carotene is converted to *vitamin A*. According to the label on my Bolthouse carrot juice, one 8 oz serving contains 700% of the recommended daily allowance of vitamin A. One of the healthy hair benefits of vitamin A is that *it helps your scalp to produce sebum*, *which is the natural oil your scalp produces to keep the hair from drying out.* Relaxed hair can benefit greatly from the normal production of these natural oils. *As sebum production increases, you should massage your scalp to keep the sebum form clogging the pores on your scalp.*


News articles and vegetarian forums rave about the many benefits derived from drinking fresh carrot juice. *Raw carrots are a known anti-cancer agent.* In a healthy diet, organic carrot juice *can help to reduce the risk of developing heart disease.* Some regard it as a medicine, which *restores the immune system and promotes healthy cell formation.* Others question the validity of claims that carrot juice aids in the prevention of hair loss and helps prevent early signs of graying hair.


Another vitamin contained in carrot juice is *vitamin E*. This vitamin appears in three forms, known chemically as alpha, beta, and gamma tocopherol, and commonly known as the vitamin E complex. In animal experimentation, vitamin E has been found to affect reproduction. When foods bearing this vitamin were fed to animals that had failed to reproduce, their sterility was overcome. *Carrots also carry other vitamins such as B, C, D, E, and K, and minerals like calcium, phosphorous, potassium, sodium, and traces of protein. Juicing your carrots will help to promote healthier hair, skin, and nails.*

Carrots are natural food sources of: vitamins A, B, and E, sodium, potassium, calcium, iron and sulfur. According to health forums, drinking loads of fresh carrot juice will not result in vitamin A toxicity. *However, questions arise as to why your skin becomes jaundiced when you do consume too much.* *Research suggests that the discolored yellow tone is not harmful, but is a result of toxins being eliminated through the skin.*Drinking carrot juice in abundance is not unhealthy as long as you remain aware of the high sugar content. *Organic carrot juice is best consumed several hours prior to going to sleep due to the enormous rush of energy that follows.*


----------



## Lucia (Jun 9, 2010)

Candy
is it better to do the scalp massages 2x/day than just nightly?
Cause I would love to be able to do that but if 10-20 mon nightly will get 
the job done that's easier for me to stay consistent with. 
TIA


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Candy
> is it better to do the scalp massages 2x/day than just nightly?
> Cause I would love to be able to do that but if 10-20 mon nightly will get
> the job done that's easier for me to stay consistent with.
> TIA


 
I think as long as the scalp gets a massage it is a benefit.... It can be one, two , three, etc.... Personally I think once is fine... Doing a massage at night was also easier for me to be consistent. So that is what I do.  I know in the older post I say twice... morning and evening....That is the way I started out... But with a busy schedule now, I do not always do the morning massage.  At night I always do.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 10, 2010)

my hair finally feels like normal again


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi ladies 

My hair is growing...I think! I got a few comments yesterday on how long it is now.
I'm going to snap a picture of it. I wore it in a banded pony tail.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my hair finally feels like normal again


 YAY!!!!!:woohoo2:

I'm really happy you got your hair back on track!


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My hair is growing...I think! I got a few comments yesterday on how long it is now.
> I'm going to snap a picture of it. I wore it in a banded pony tail.



Yeah,Pictures! Can't wait to see it






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my hair finally feels like normal again



That's great NEWS! I told you your hair will bounce back in no time (doing the happy dance)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 10, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My hair is growing...I think! I got a few comments yesterday on how long it is now.
> I'm going to snap a picture of it. I wore it in a banded pony tail.


 

Your hair is so amazing.  I can't wait to pics.  Please post.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> My hair is growing...I think! I got a few comments yesterday on how long it is now.
> I'm going to snap a picture of it. I wore it in a banded pony tail.


 
FlowerHair, This is really great news! :waytogo: Your pic will be considered a June :update:! I knew I could sneak that in somewhere!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

@CelinaStarr  I used your post #202 on Page 11 dated May 26th as a June Update...


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> @CelinaStarr I used your post #202 on Page 11 dated May 26th as a June Update...


 
Ok.  I think my hair is still growing too.  It sits lower in my butt crack and rests more on my butt cheek, lol!  Today I was co washing and noticed how my hair sits more on my bum right near the crack (nice description, huh! ) while wet.  I strectched it out while wearing jeans and my hair rests more on my jeans; it used to only touch the top of my jeans.  I wear my jeans low on my hips.

I have been busy lately and haven't had the time or interst in taking pics.  Probably next month or in August I will take pics.  When is the next length check date?  My dad thinks that my hair is growing and says that I should be classic length at least by March of next year (he thinks sooner though).


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Ok. I think my hair is still growing too. It sits lower in my butt crack and rests more on my butt cheek, lol! Today I was co washing and noticed how my hair sits more on my bum right near the crack (nice description, huh! ) while wet. I strectched it out while wearing jeans and my hair rests more on my jeans; it used to only touch the top of my jeans. I wear my jeans low on my hips.
> 
> I have been busy lately and haven't had the time or interst in taking pics. Probably next month or in August I will take pics. When is the next length check date? My dad thinks that my hair is growing and says that I should be classic length at least by March of next year (he thinks sooner though).


 
Funny description!  I am soooo happy your hair is growing! The next length check isn't until *September 30th* so you've got some time before you'll have to post an official pic! Looks like you'll hit Classic sooner than you expected! :sweet:


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Funny description!  I am soooo happy your hair is growing! The next length check isn't until *September 30th* so you've got some time before you'll have to post an official pic! Looks like you'll hit Classic sooner than you expected! :sweet:


 
I only have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go and it's just painful waiting, lol!   Just a measly inch or 2, how sad!   I'll post again in September.  I should be somewhere by then.  

I can't wait to see your pics too *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's length check pics this month.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 10, 2010)

Just lurking.... LOL


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I only have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go and it's just painful waiting, lol! Just a measly inch or 2, how sad!  I'll post again in September. I should be somewhere by then.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics too *Candy*. I can't wait to see everyone's length check pics this month.


 
My hair is growing like a weed! I definitely will have the length this year but not the beauty.... i.e. thick and full. Over all my hair is getting thicker but its growing so fast it *doesn't* has time to fill out completely before its off to another length. So I decided that where ever my hair ends up in length this year, next year I'll just work on trimming and thicking so the hair lengths can catch up with each other... The left side of my hair is already pass the top of the butt crack.... But yeah... I am excited about this month's length check!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just lurking.... LOL


 
Me too!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *My hair is growing like a weed!* I definitely will have the length this year but not the beauty.... i.e. thick and full. Over all my hair is getting thicker but its growing so fast it *doesn't* has time to fill out completely before its off to another length. So I decided that where ever my hair ends up in length this year, next year I'll just work on trimming and thicking so the hair lengths can catch up with each other... *The left side of my hair is already pass the top of the butt crack*.... But yeah... I am excited about this month's length check!


 

Woowzers!!  I can't wait to see pics.  Do you usually get growth spurts during the summer?  What is your regimen?  You may be the first in this challenge to reach classic length.  Congrats!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2010)

Candy.....you GOTTA show some kinda pics somewhere some how...i wanna see this mane in action!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 10, 2010)

Candy, are you going to do a Ceiling Length challenge in the future?


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Woowzers!! I can't wait to see pics. Do you usually get growth spurts during the summer? What is your regimen? You may be the first in this challenge to reach classic length. Congrats!


 
I usually get growth spurts during the summer but not like this....

in the past I could not retain the length because of breakage due to drying out all the time...so I'd end up trimming what I gained. In the past I cowashed and oiled my scalp but it would still dry out in the summer and break off like crazy... 

Now, I cowash but the difference is Mz.MoMo's hair juice recipe. It keeps my hair moist all of the time. I have experimented with different mixes of the recipe, but the mix I like most is: one tablespoon coconut oil, one tablespoon coconut milk, one teaspoon olive oil, two tablespoons veg. glycerin, two tablespoons VS Curl Essence and the rest water to a 12oz spray bottle. This is all I am using right now. One other thing that I think has really made the difference is after I wash my hair and it has drip dried a little, I section it in several braids... not too big and not to small. I spray each section with the hair juice mix throughly before braiding.

Everyday before going to bed I massage, section the hair spraying and braiding, then I put on my baggy and satin night cap. In the morning the braids can either stay or let my hair down and wear it curly (spraying to refresh)... The next evening I repeat... *I still only finger comb*.

I wash every 2nd, 3rd or 4th day... Depending on the weather... I DC only weekly using one of the Homemade conditioners from previous post.. My hair is never dry now... It just seems like I blink and my hair has grown again...

*One thing I did not mention.... When I make my mix and add water, I am using only bottled water to do that.*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Candy, are you going to do a Ceiling Length challenge in the future?


 

OMG!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 10, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Candy, are you going to do a Ceiling Length challenge in the future?


 
This is tooo funny! My guess is the growth will slow down come winter.  But next year I will focus on beauty...i.e full and thick instead of more length....

  It's 6:26 am in Texas right now but for me it's 8:26 pm on Friday... I am still laughing about this pic...

I was actually rolling on the floor on this one.... tears running down my face!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 11, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Candy.....you GOTTA show some kinda pics somewhere some how...i wanna see this mane in action!


 
I will probably do my length update pictures on the 26th of June.  I'll try taking different pic's of my hair... But I want to do the same pics as before so I can show the difference from the last update.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks ladies   now, just to make up for all the breakage, i'll be good to go  

i need to wash my hair so bad...  reckon i'll do it tomorrow lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG that index is AWESOME!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have just pre-poo'd my hair with olive oil because today I will wash my hair with a clarifying shampoo to get rid of any buildup that can cause an imbalance on my scalp. Periodically I like to use a clarifying shampoo. Then I will go back to cowashing.... Today is also a DC day! (this is Saturday for me...)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 12, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I have just pre-poo'd my hair with olive oil because today I will wash my hair with a clarifying shampoo to get rid of any buildup that can cause an imbalance on my scalp. Periodically I like to use a clarifying shampoo. Then I will go back to cowashing.... Today is also a DC day! (this is Saturday for me...)



i've found that my scalp likes sulfate poos more often than i do or my hair does.  so what i've been doing is using shampoo on my scalp every week but every other wk i only lather up my scalp and then rinse.  then on the other wks i lather my scalp then run the suds to the ends of my hair and then rinse.  seems my scalp is happier when i do this


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i've found that my scalp likes sulfate poos more often than i do or my hair does. so what i've been doing is using shampoo on my scalp every week but every other wk i only lather up my scalp and then rinse. then on the other wks i lather my scalp then run the suds to the ends of my hair and then rinse. seems my scalp is happier when i do this


 
You know... I think our hair and scalps are very similar..  Today when I washed my hair I only lathered up my scalp, rinsed, then DC'd...  My hair and scalp was happy too!  But we also seem to have other similarities...


----------



## Lucia (Jun 14, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I only have about 1.5 to 2 inches to go and it's just painful waiting, lol!   Just a measly inch or 2, how sad!   I'll post again in September.  I should be somewhere by then.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics too *Candy*.  I can't wait to see everyone's length check pics this month.


I wish I had that problem   
I think you'll make CL this year too maybe by fall after the infamous summer growth spurt
I may have jumped ahead Of myself signing up for this challenge when I'm barely WL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 14, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I wish I had that problem
> I think you'll make CL this year too maybe by fall after e infamous summer growth spurt
> I may have jumped ahead Of myself signing up for this challenge when I'm barely WL



lol that's how i'm feeling too!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol that's how i'm feeling too!


 


Lucia said:


> I wish I had that problem
> I think you'll make CL this year too maybe by fall after the infamous summer growth spurt
> I may have jumped ahead Of myself signing up for this challenge when I'm barely WL


 
I guess I shouldn't sound so ungrateful, lol.  I'm very happy with what I have.

*Mz. Momo* and *Lucia*, don't give up.  All of us will eventually reach CL. It may take us a while but it's possible.  *Lucia*, you've made wonderful progress since your setback from the BKT.  Your ends are much thicker and even.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 15, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Candy.....you GOTTA show some kinda pics somewhere some how...i wanna see this mane in action!


 
Ok. SmilingElephant... this is for you. It is only a teaser....because I am not good at taking my own pictures. I was spraying and braiding my hair and this is one of the many sections of hair I was braiding. The shirt I am wearing reaches to Classic length so I could probably stretch the shirt out maybe another inch.... anyway this is where the bottom of the hair for this braid reaches...


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 15, 2010)

_*Don't let your scissors be the reason you have split ends....*_

*Hair Shears & Scissors Care*
*From: http://www.kissakishears.com/cart/page.html?chapter=0&id=2*



The hair shears you have purchased are one of the most important tools you own. Without a doubt they are probably one of the most expensive items that you work with, and with proper care, they will give you many years of use. Here are a few basic rules for proper hair cutting shears care and maintenance:

Do not store your scissors in a bag or box. The tips can be damaged, nicks can occur, as well as other physical damage. Use a specially designed professional hair shears case, a fabric tool roll, a wallet, or an acrylic stand in which to store your shears.

Clean and oil your hair scissors on a regular basis (around the screw head and between the blades once a day). Do not use just any oil. Select one provided by your shear manufacturer or your sharpening service. They will provide the correct type of oil and a needle-nosed oil bottle that will allow you to put the oil where needed.

After cleaning your hair cutting scissors, allow them to dry in a rack or other device. This will allow air to circulate and dry the shears completely before placing them into your storage container.

Always close your hair shears when not in use. This will prevent nicks or damage to the blade and possibly prevent serious personal injury from grabbing the razor sharp area of the open scissors blades. If your shears become damaged, have them sharpened immediately or stop using them until they can be sharpened. Continued use of damaged shears can and will likely cause extensive repair work before they are serviceable once again. 
Never complete a cut if the section of hair offers resistance. This is one of the most important rules in caring for your shears, and it is also the most common reason for damage to hair scissors. Struggling through a cut means the shears being used are too light for the task, and forcing the blades to cut can severely damage edges. Cut smaller sections instead.

Replace missing or worn parts as soon as possible. Missing bumpers can cause finger cuts. Improper alignment can cause serious damage to your professional hairdressing shears. It can also lead to sore hands and other work related problems.

Check the tension of your shears periodically. If it's too tight, the blades will grind against each other as they cut, too loose and the blades will fold and bend hair instead of cutting. This may also cause nicks. To check the tension, with your left hand hold the shears by the ring without the finger rest, point facing up. With your right hand hold the ring with the finger rest, and open the shears so that it forms a cross. Release the ring in your right hand. It should drop only slightly, if it falls more than slightly, it's too loose; if it doesn't move at all, it's too tight. Adjust the tension accordingly with a tension adjuster or by turning the tension adjustment knob. Never adjust the tension on your scissors while the blades are open. This will eliminate the possibility of nicks to the blades.

Hair cutting shears lose their sharpness gradually. This will cause the need for additional pressure with your hands to make cuts. This is a condition that happens gradually and sometimes is not noticed immediately. Not only can this cause damage to the blades and edges, but it will also increase the probability of hand soreness and potential carpal tunnel syndrome symptoms.

Typically, hair scissors should be sharpened at a minimum of every 1000 hair cuttings; however, frequency of shear sharpening depends on types of hair, whether you cut wet hair or dry hair, clean or dirty hair, and the proper storing and cleaning of your shears. Proper sharpening will make your hair shears last longer and help to prevent hand injuries.

Another factor to consider is the corrosion of the blades. It is often misconstrued that because the blades are stainless steel, nothing can damage them. Some hair tint liquids, hair perm chemicals, and even harsh chlorine from swimming pool water can cause small pitting of the blades. If your scissors are wiped with a shears cleaning cloth when finished, your expensive equipment will stay in great condition much longer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 15, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Ok. SmilingElephant... this is for you. It is only a teaser....because I am not good at taking my own pictures. I was spraying and braiding my hair and this is one of the many sections of hair I was braiding. The shirt I am wearing reaches to Classic length so I could probably stretch the shirt out maybe another inch.... anyway this is where the bottom of the hair for this braid reaches...


 

 AWESOME! Thats some serious hair!...even that corner shot is awesome!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I guess I shouldn't sound so ungrateful, lol.  I'm very happy with what I have.
> 
> *Mz. Momo* and *Lucia*, don't give up.  All of us will eventually reach CL. It may take us a while but it's possible.  *Lucia*, you've made wonderful progress since your setback from the BKT.  Your ends are much thicker and even.




Yeah that's always a good sign once my hair thickens the growth spurt comes. 




Candy828 said:


> Ok. SmilingElephant... this is for you. It is only a teaser....because I am not good at taking my own pictures. I was spraying and braiding my hair and this is one of the many sections of hair I was braiding. The shirt I am wearing reaches to Classic length so I could probably stretch the shirt out maybe another inch.... anyway this is where the bottom of the hair for this braid reaches...



Wow your hair is getting really long, you'll be CL really soon.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Wow your hair is getting really long, you'll be CL really soon.


 
I agree.

I can't wait until everyone posts photos of their progress.  I had some free time so I finally got around to taking pics yesterday. So I may use those as my progress pics at the end of this month.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 16, 2010)

yay!!! pix!!!!

candy your hair is soooo freakin long!!!  I CANT WAIT TIL I'M THERE TOO!!! *eeeehhh* 

MO' PITCHAS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jun 16, 2010)

Who's CW daily now that it's summer?
Im going agressive this summer to max my growth spurt I'm back on track w the vits dc scalp massage I'm trying daily or every other day CW too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 17, 2010)

i cant co wash daily, my hair says no lol


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Who's CW daily now that it's summer? ...


I need HOT weather to co-wash daily, 90F at least, . It's only been warm enough for me to wash every 2-3 days so far.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 18, 2010)

Eight more days to pic day for me.... I am actually kind of excited! I haven't seen my hair straight since sometime in April. Of coarse I'll have to straighten it under the A/C because "Shaka Khan" will continually try to make an appearance  I hope to get better at taking pic's with my camera.... Some of you make it look so easy. But when I do it I have a picture of the wall, then side of my face with no hair, or an extreme closeup shot of just hair that you can barely make out!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay, here's my June update (taken June 14, 2010):






^^^^My hair now is close to touching the top of my pants pockets.  I don't normally wear my shirt that high but raised it up just so all of you can see.  I'll post again the end of next month with another length check.

I can't wait to see every elses pics.


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, here's my June update (taken June 14, 2010):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats & i love the thickness,color & curls....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

celinastarr...  your hair is crazy!!!!  i'mma cut your head and hair off your pic and paste it to mine so i can dream lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Lita said:


> Congrats & i love the thickness,color & curls....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Thank you.  



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> celinastarr... your hair is crazy!!!! i'mma cut your head and hair off your pic and paste it to mine so i can dream lol


 
Thank you.  Lol!  My hair seems to be growing at a slow steady pace now.  It's all about retention for me at this point.  I'm still co washing/water washing about once or twice a week and no more than 3 times a week max.  My hair just takes too long to dry.  

Hopefully by the end of next month my hair will touch my pants pockets.  

*Mz.MoMo5235*, I'm so happy that your hair has recovered from your setback. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 20, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, here's my June update (taken June 14, 2010):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's what I'm talking about! Your hair is sooooo B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L. Full and Thick.... So the only thing you need is time... and it will all come together! :sweet: You are definitely _*MY INSPIRATION!* We are going to be pumping out Classic Length hair for the World to see!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update picture, CelinaStarr. Beautiful as always. I can't believe you were thinking your hair wasn't growing anymore, only a few weeks ago.

One thing I don't understand... I look at your hair, and my hair  texture looks very similar to yours. Our stretched lengths are similar. So why does your hair hang down your back, and mine shrink up around my shoulders?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2010)

OMG Celina....all dat hair!!!....oh the places you will go...oh the people you will see...oh the things you will do!!(hops off the roof with an open umbrella)....you guys have magical hair!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 20, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Thanks for the update picture, CelinaStarr. Beautiful as always. I can't believe you were thinking your hair wasn't growing anymore, only a few weeks ago.
> 
> One thing I don't understand... I look at your hair, and my hair texture looks very similar to yours. *Our stretched lengths are similar. So why does your hair hang down your back, and mine shrink up around my shoulders?*


 
Lol, I don't know. I wonder what causes some people's natural hair to hang more than others? I know having extremely tight coils can cause peoples' hair to shrink up more but I've also seen people with hair similar to mine with lots of shrinkage.

Here's my wash and go from August 2009:




^^^^It was about bra stap.

Here's my wash and go as of this month:




^^^^^It's waist to hip.

I wonder this too. Perhaps it has something to do with the "heaviness" of the hair? My hair seems heavy and my wet hair is especially heavy. Putting my wet hair up is sometimes painful and causes migraines and neck pain.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 20, 2010)

my hair is only heavy when under running water...  but my wng resembles yours from aug


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is my update pic. I am at Tailbone. The hair is actual a little pass tailbone, if I sit straight up. It is in the crack..ha..ha..ha.. It is too hot here to straighten my hair. I can't even wear my hair wash'n'go right now. The humidity is just too much! So I took out some of my braids to do an update pic and even with that it is shrinking up...erplexed I guess I'll have to wait until Fall to do a straight pic. I so wanted to do my update two ponytails. I'd like to see where they are now... 

CelinaStar, I have graduated to the "*pants measuring"* method!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 25, 2010)

One thing I have noticed from my March update and June update, is that the few braids I used in June look thicker than all the hair from March..

I am very curious to see my hair straightened to see the real progress..


----------



## jupitermoon (Jun 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Here is my update pic. I am at Tailbone. The hair is actual a little pass tailbone, if I sit straight up. It is in the crack..ha..ha..ha.. It is too hot here to straighten my hair. I can't even wear my hair wash'n'go right now. The humidity is just too much! So I took out some of my braids to do an update pic and even with that it is shrinking up...erplexed I guess I'll have to wait until Fall to do a straight pic. I so wanted to do my update two ponytails. I'd like to see where they are now...
> 
> CelinaStar, I have graduated to the "*pants measuring"* method!


 
Congrats!  Gorgeous hair.   Looks like you are pants pocket length which is a little past butt crack.  I bet your straight hair pics this fall are going to look amazing.


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Here is my update pic. I am at Tailbone. The hair is actual a little pass tailbone, if I sit straight up. It is in the crack..ha..ha..ha.. It is too hot here to straighten my hair. I can't even wear my hair wash'n'go right now. The humidity is just too much! So I took out some of my braids to do an update pic and even with that it is shrinking up...erplexed I guess I'll have to wait until Fall to do a straight pic. I so wanted to do my update two ponytails. I'd like to see where they are now...
> 
> CelinaStar, I have graduated to the "*pants measuring"* method!



Congrats,Candy....Its growing nicely...CL in no time


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 26, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... pants pocket length which is a little past butt crack. ...


 Love the technical terminology.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 27, 2010)

wunderbar candy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 28, 2010)

_Video: Playing With New Hair Toys (Almost Classic Length)_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzPzAutTKrs 

 *Sprinkling some more EVERYWHERE!*


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Worth the read....*

*Healthy Hair From The Inside Out - Part 1*

*From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip211301.htm*
*Posted with permission*



*Like skin, hair needs lubrication from the inside out. If your hair roots are deficient in adequate water levels your tresses will eventually become dry, brittle and may stop growing at your maximum genetic rate. Even worse, hair that is deprived of proper daily water supplies may stop growing completely.*
*The roots of the hair are the means by which water is transported. Roots soak up what water they can and provide hydration to the rest of the hair.*
*Human hair is an appendage of the skin. The actual hair that we can see flowing from the roots consists of keratin, which is a protein in the skin. *
*All hair grows directly from the roots, which is situated deep in a layer of skin known as the dermis. Hair roots may extend quite deeply into the skin. Hair, which has its base inside the skin, contains cells that are *_*nourished by water and blood from inside the body*_*. As a result these nutured cells divide and grow hair.*

*Benefits Of Water For Your Hair*
Water is life. It is the natural regulator of all physiological functions. How does water regulate all physical functions? 

By controlling the following body functions:
· *Cellular Activity*
Water is the key source of energy for every single cell of the body including the cells that drive hair growth and overall health. 
· *Generating electrical and magnetic energy.*
Water provides the core power to sustain life through hydrolysis. 
· Activates all the nerve endings & sensors in the scalp & skin.
The scalp and roots of the hair have many photosensitive and energy-sensitive nerve endings that receive and transmit signals. Water energizes the nerve endings so that they are more responsive, thus enhancing the natural vitality of the skin and hair roots. 
· Flushes free radicals.
Water acts as an antioxidant by flushing free radicals out through the kidneys. This is the basic way the human brain cells get rid of the excess hydrogen ions produced by hydrolysis and maintain an alkaline environment. 

*Membranes That Cover All Cells *
Lack of proper daily water supplies creates another problem with the membranes that cover all cells including skin cells, the cells that cover the scalp and impact the hair roots. 
There are two very distinct membrane layers. In a well-hydrated membrane, water serves both as adhesive material and as a type of passageway between the layers for enzyme activity.
In a dehydrated membrane, cholesterol takes over to prevent further loss of water and thus obstructs the waterway and its potential to deliver chemical and nutrients. Potentially cholesterol takeover can negatively impact hair health and growth.

*Preventing Dehydration For Healthy Hair *
The best way to avoid dehydration of your body, skin and hair is to drink lots of water, especially on hot, dry and windy days. Water is always the very best option as compared to other liquids such as juice, tea, coffee or soft drinks. 
Caffeine is a diuretic which makes you urinate more frequently and thus depleting your water sources. Experts believe that for every 8 ounces of coffee that you drink you should drink two 8 ounces of water.
The amount of water that is required is dependent on a number of factors ranging from how much water you get from your food and how much your are sweating from physical exertion.
Plan to add more water when you are ill, exercising or spending time in a hot climate. 

*How Much Water Do You Need Every Day?*
Determining how much water everyone needs on a daily basis is not a simple matter. Depending on the person and their level of activity, the amount of water needed varies.
The *Institute of Medicine* evaluated national food surveys that analyzed people's average fluid intake. Based on their findings they recommended that men consumer an average of 3 liters or 13 cups of total beverages a day. Women were advised to consumer 2.2 liters or approximately 9 cups of total beverages a day. 
It is generally believed that if you drink between 8 and 9 cups of water per day, produce a normal amount of urine that is colorless or slightly yellow and feel well, that you are probably meeting your daily water needs and thus contributing to the development of healthy roots and tresses.
Additional water should be consumed if you do regularly drink coffee, tea, alcohol or related water draining liquids. Exercise helps to redistribute water but the more you exercise, the more water you should drink to compensate for water loss through sweat.

*Dehydration & Hair Problems*
*It is currently believed that as much as 60% of current diseases could be avoided by drinking enough water and balancing it with enough salt. It is also believed that drinking enough water can eliminate a lot of **hair and scalp**challenges including dandruff and hair thinning.*
*It is believed that the list of potential diseases that are directly or indirectly related to lack of water in the body include (but are not limited to)*
· angina 
· morning sickness 
· rheumatoid arthritis 
· painful colitis 
· diabetes 
· Alzheimer's disease 
· cancer 
· multiple sclerosis 
· allergies 
· high sensitivity to pain


----------



## Candy828 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Healthy Hair From The Inside Out - Part 2*

*From: http://www.hairboutique.com/tips/tip211301.htm*

*Posted with permission*


*Other Symptoms*
Edma or body puffiness can appear where mild to severe dehydration is present. When water is not available to get into the cells freely, it is filtered from the salty supply outside the cells and injected into overworked cells which can result in water retention. 
Other water intake and distribution regulators such as prostaglandins, kinins and PAF (another histamin-assocate agent) can cause pain whey they come across pain-sensing nerves in the body.
Ironically pain - other than that caused by injury - can also be a crisis signal of water shortage in the body. 
How does the body determine priorities when its water supply is insufficient? The answer is a very sophisticated water distribution system which assures an adequate amount of water, along with the hormones, chemical messengers and nutrients that water carries - to the most vital organs such as the brain and heart first. 
The skin is one of the major organs of the body and water is essential to the workings of its cells. But if the body's overall water supply falls short, the skin may have to wait until other organs receive their ration of water first. The same is true of hair roots. The brain, for example, is 85% water. While constituting only 1/50th the weight of our body, the brain gets 20% of all the blood that is pumped by the heart. 
In fact, the brain is the final governor of water rationing to every cell and organ of our body. Each organ monitors its own supply and release, but only according to constantly changing quotas that are set by the brain.

*Hair Dehydration*
There are other factors in hair dehydration. The surface skin that composes the human scalp that houses hair roots is made up of a thicker tissue than the interior tissues of the body. Circulation comes to the base of the skin that covers the scalp and the hair roots, and the water has to seep upwards through all the layers of the skin to reach the outer layers. 
It's not unlike a flowering plant that must receive adequate water through its roots or the supply will fall short of reaching the budding lowers.
Of course the exposed surface of the hair roots are also constantly losing water due to environmental factors such as sun, wind, hard water, and chemicals to name a few examples, creating a kind of double jeopardy.
When the body is dehydrated, circulation to the base of the outer skin, the scalp and hair roots, may be shut down as an emergency measure by the body's drought management system so that water is not lost through evaporation from the skin's surface. If circulation to the base of the skin is shut down, we develop gray skin.
Next the cells of the skin gradually lose structure and go from a plump state into a prune-like state. Chronic dehydration shows in the face with wrinkles, lines and furrows. It also manifests as 
Proper water intake on a regular basis can prevent ore verse this process of dehydration. When the skin is fully hydrated the circulation to the skin also increase. The result is a rosy complexion.
Failure to recognize the body's many signals of dehydration may trick us into thinking there's no problem. Thirst of a dry mouth is not the only way to determine if we are hydrated.

*Is Your Body Hydrated?*
Failure to recognize the body's many signals of dehydration may trick us into thinking there is no problem.
Thirst or dry mouth is not the only way to determine if you are dehydrated. In fact, saliva will flow even if the body is approaching a state of dehydration because the system of rationing water is based on priorities, with certain areas shutting down and other areas allowed their rations. The body has no storage reservoir for water.
What you drink throughout the day is what you get. The body's emergency mechanisms simply shift the water from one place to another.
With stressful, fast-paced lifestyles, we may opt for beverages such as coffee, soft drinks, and alcohol instead of pure water. We may think that we are quenching our body's thirst. In reality caffeinated drinks make things worse by forcing water out of the body, creating an even greater need to compensate with more water.
Excess insulin that is released to respond to sugary drinks and snacks also dries out the body and robs it of needed water. Certain medications, especially diuretics, contribute to dehydration.
The body adapts to this continual shortage by rationing in survival mode. A little at a time, many of the body's organs and systems become used to being chronically dehydrated. 
The brain may respond to the stress by producing endorphins, the body opiate-like substance, to make a person endure the hardships while the underlying problem goes unattended.

*Symptoms Of Dehydration*
Although a key symptom of dehydration is thirst being thirsty is not the first warning sign. By the time most people feel thirsty they may be already dehydrated. Other symptoms of dehydrations include the following:

· Dry or sticky mouth 
· Feeling dizzy, lightheaded or off-balance 
· Darker urine or urine with strong odor 
· Less urge to urinate or producing very little urine 
· General muscle weakness 
· Overall fatigue 
· Headache 


*As dehydration worsens, you may experience a worsening of the symptoms as the body's organs become more impacted. *
*Even mild dehydration which is as little as one to two percent loss of your body weight can sap energy, make you feel tired and cause skin, hair roots and strands to dry out.*

*Summary*

*Water is the key to healthy, happy hair growth and maintenance. So head for the nearest water fountain and drink up.*


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Tips for Healthy Hair*
*From:* http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0846/is_3_25/ai_n15775891/
(Partial quote from the article)​ 
"Know your water. If your hair looks dull or is hard to style, the problem could be your tap water. According to Minneapolis-based Gordon Nelson, international creative director for Regis Salons, well water contains natural minerals (called "hard water") that can leave hair lusterless and hard to manage and can impart a brassy, orange hue. Soft water, on the other hand, has fewer damaging minerals. (Ask your local water department if your water is soft or hard, *with strips to test your water*.) To rid hair of mineral buildup, suds up every week with a clarifying shampoo."​ 
*I was browsing the internet and these are a few freebies I found...*

*Free home water testing kits: *
http://watertestingblog.com/2010/06/02/free-water-hardness-test-kit/
http://www.diamondcrystalsalt.com/Contact-Us.aspx​ 
*Free Pool water testing kit:*
http://swimming.about.com/gi/o.htm?...&tt=13&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http://healthypools.org/​ 
*Water filtration and Softers (for the shower or sink)*
http://www.lowes.com/pl__4294857204+4294893204_4294937087_
http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/1...er-filter-with-showerhead-reviews/reviews.htm
http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/100092139/shower-water-filter-reviews/reviews.htm​


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 2, 2010)

I see some good growth in here! 

I just wanted to peek in and say hello! 
My hair is around CelinaStarr's length now, I think.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 2, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I see some good growth in here!
> 
> I just wanted to peek in and say hello!
> My hair is around CelinaStarr's length now, I think.


 
I always thought your hair was longer than mine.  You either have more hair or it hangs longer than mine because your hair has that "princess look" to it.  I'd love to see pics.  Your hair is just amazing. 

Congrats on the growth!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2010)

I think this is the most informative length tread on the forum...is it?

Candy be hookin us UP!...i really do appreciate it!!

I do need to up my water intake tho....i was really good at it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Here is my update pic. I am at Tailbone. The hair is actual a little pass tailbone, if I sit straight up. It is in the crack..ha..ha..ha.. It is too hot here to straighten my hair. I can't even wear my hair wash'n'go right now. The humidity is just too much! So I took out some of my braids to do an update pic and even with that it is shrinking up...erplexed I guess I'll have to wait until Fall to do a straight pic. I so wanted to do my update two ponytails. I'd like to see where they are now...
> 
> CelinaStar, I have graduated to the "*pants measuring"* method!


 
 WOW!

This is one of those moments i affectionately say...."SHUT UP!!! TOO PRETTY!!!"


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 2, 2010)

*A Hair Flashback!*


*Jody Watley - Real Love*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl8MrB7MlJ4



She is flipping a *Classic Ponytail *in the end of the video... That use to be just a dream... We are going to make it a reality!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2010)

Some of us only have pumpkin once or twice a year at Thanksgiving or Christmas in the form a pumpkin pie. Here in Asia pumpkin is a daily drink just like tea. In American terms its called Pumpkin Gruel (picture attached) When I am out for dinner sometimes the pumpkin gruel is served. But I found some Pumpkin Gruel Powder in a store. So I brought a box. I now drink it about 4 times a week. Asians say it stops hair breakage. *I am positive that if I focus 100% on my health that my hair will be taken care of. That is my philosophy!*

*Pumpkin seeds and herbal remedies - Part I*

*From:* http://www.hairlosssupplements.com/hair-care-herbal-supplements/herbal-supplements-pumpkin-seeds.shtml



*Pumpkin Seeds recipe and herbal remedies*

Most of us only think of pumpkins as the scary jack-o-lanterns children carve for Halloween, or the magical carriage in an age-old fairy tale. But pumpkin, and especially its seeds, may have more to offer than the traditional pie after an extravagant Thanksgiving dinner.

As far back as 7000 BC, archaeological ruins suggest that early civilizations farmed this annual fruit in what is now recognized as the Puebla region of Southern Mexico. This Native North America plant has survived centuries, and today, the pumpkin, and its relatives in the squash family, are wildly cultivated throughout rest of the world.

Pumpkin has long-stretching vines that can reach up to 26 feet in length, twisting and winding through most anywhere. Each plant has one large yellow flower surrounded by huge, bristly leaves. As any one who has ever carved a pumpkin knows, the inside of the fruit is very fibrous and contains what seems like hundreds of flat whitish seeds.

*Native American herbal remedies recipe*

Native American Indians planted pumpkins together with corn and beans, calling them the “three sisters.” It is said that the vines from the bean would climb the corn stalks and the large leaves form the pumpkin would shade the soil keeping it moist, enabling it to hold the nitrogen released by the beans. When the first setters arrived on North American soil, they saw the huge orange fruits planted in the maize (corn) fields. 

The settlers later learned from the Native American Indians that this wonderful fruit was more than a delectable meal and was a remedy for many common ailments of the time. Depending on the area, history records show different Indian tribes using the pumpkin for various complaints. For instance, the Yuma tribe, a sedentary clan that occupied both sides of the Colorado River, was known to use an emulsion of both watermelon and pumpkin to heal wounds. 

The Menominee tribe of Wisconsin, would regularly drink a mixture of powdered squash, pumpkin seeds and water, claiming it eased the “passage of urine.” It was also found that a South Carolina tribe, the Catawba, would eat fresh and dried pumpkin seeds as a kidney remedy. The settlers soon found that the seeds, when ground and brewed into a tea, would aid various “female problems”. They also ate the raw seeds to kill parasites. Today, pumpkin seeds are still widely recommended by herbalists as a safe remedy for intestinal worms, including both tape and round worms.

*Pumpkin Seeds as anthelminthic herbal remedy*

Pumpkin seeds have a long history as an anthelminthic (a substance used to expel worms). Today researchers attribute this herbal remedy to an unusual amino acid, called *cucurbitin*, found only in the seeds of the pumpkin. The problem according to researchers however, is that the concentration of this amino acid varies significantly from even seed to seed in each pumpkin. One study indicated that the concentration of cucurbitin in several samples of pumpkin seeds ranged from 1.66 to 6.63 percent and this fluctuation was also seen in many other species of pumpkins. This could in theory also account for the conflicting results health professionals claim when they rn seedsservrs as a natural hair loss remedy, which is believed to affect testosterone levelecommend pumpkin seeds as herbal remedy for their patients. The oil extract from pumpkis in the body. The mechanism of action of pumpkin seed extract as a hair loss solution are still under investigation. It is thought that the extract affects the androgen levels that are responsible for hair loss.

*Pumpkin Seeds as hair loss remedy*

The oil extract from pumpkin seeds is also a natural hair loss remedy that is believed to affect levels of testosterone in the body. The beneficial effects of pumpkin seed extract as a hair loss solution are still under investigation. It is thought that the extract affects the androgen levels of diseases and therefore may have an influence on the androgens that are responsible for hair loss. 

*Pumpkin Seeds for prostrate treatment*

Pumpkin seeds have also gained an excellent reputation as a preventative and possible curative herbal remedy for prostatic hypertrophy or an enlarged prostate gland. In parts of the Ukraine, Bulgaria and Turkey doctors recommend that their male patients eat a handful of pumpkin seeds each day to reduce their risk of prostate problems. Benign prostrate hyperplasia (BPH) is becoming an all too familiar problem in aging men today. BHP is not cancer and is a situation in which the prostrate gland slowly enlarges, eventually narrowing the urethra opening, causing urine to back up, ultimately resulting in severe irritation and possible infections. 

In 1990, 53 men suffering from BPH took part in one of the very few double blind studies conducted on the effectiveness of pumpkin seeds on the disease. Over a three month period, those receiving pumpkin seeds showed significant improvement in such symptoms as weak urine flow, post-void dribbling and time spent urinating.1 As well, and researchers stated that early findings might conclude that the seeds could reduce the hormonal damage inflicted on the enlarged cells, thereby reducing the possibility of prostate cancer. 

*Pumpkin Seeds as diuretic*

Researchers surmised that these results could be explained by an estimated 50 percent concentration of fatty oil contained in the seeds which acts like diuretic (urine reliever) relieving extra urine and increasing flow, thereby alluding to a decrease in the swelling. This is not confirmed but researchers do know that pumpkin seed oil also contains a number of fatty acids including 55 percent linoleic acid (a fatty acid also found in red meat) and 25 percent oleic acid (shown to block the action of cancer-causing cells),2 both proven to benefit the prostate. As well, scientists believe that phytoesterols contained in the seeds, may play a part in relieving BPH (Benign prostatic hyperplacia). Germany’s Commission E, similar to the FDA, has approved pumpkin seed for use in bladder problems, including bed-wetting and overactive and irritated bladder, usually associated with BPH.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Pumpkin seeds and herbal remedies - Part II*

*From:* http://www.hairlosssupplements.com/hair-care-herbal-supplements/herbal-supplements-pumpkin-seeds.shtml



*Pumpkin Seeds: The rich source of natural health supplements*

Pumpkin seeds are a rich source of health supplements Pumpkin seeds contain significant amounts of zinc (also helpful in prostate problems), magnesium, calcium, iron , Vitamin A , vitamin B6 , vitamin C and phosphorous. Many cultures include the seeds as a daily snack in their diet, claiming among other things, that thy prevent impotence, help vision, relieve dizziness, increase milk production in nursing mothers and reduce swelling of the hands and feet associated with pregnancy. Pumpkin is also extremely high in fiber and low in calories. It is estimates that half a cup provides as much as 5 grams of fiber, much more than most cereals. 

*Pumpkin as the super food*

Pumpkin has been called a ‘super food’ by some researchers who say pumpkin is actually the richest source of carotenoids known. Carotenoids, which are deep orange, yellow or red in color and fat soluble substances, are found in many plants. They are nature’s way of protecting the plant and attracting other species such as bees and birds, for pollination. In total, research has identified 600 carotenoids such as beta-carotene, lutein, lycopene, beta cryptoxanthin, alpha carotene and zeaxanthin.3 To date, more than 50 carotenoids are found in pumpkin. When you consider that human breast milk only contains 34, it is easy to see why scientists call pumpkin a ‘super food’. 

You may recognize beta-carotene and beta cryptoxanthin, which are also known as provitamin A carotenoids because they are converted into Vitamin A by the body. According to research, however, the body can also convert animals sources into Vitamin A, but these sources can deliver toxic amounts of the vitamin, compared to plant sources that are considered harmless.4 Carotenoids have many other properties but most significantly, they are antioxidants that protect against free radicals. These also boost the immune system and regulate the production of natural. 

*Naturopathic skin Cancer therapy with pumpkin*

Much research has been done on the benefits of carotenoids and it is found that foods like pumpkin and squash, that are rich in these substances, can decrease the risk of cancers including lung, cervical, colon, breast, bladder and especially skin cancer, since carotenoids are known to protect the skin (and eyes) from the damaging effects of the sun’s ultraviolet rays.5

One 13-year-long study also noted a strong positive relationship between a diet high in carotenoid-rich foods (especially beta and alpha-carotenes) and a decreased risk in heart disease.6

Beta carotene is not only a powerful antioxidant, but it is also considered an anti-inflammatory, which prevents the build up of oxidized cholesterol on blood vessel and arterial walls (atherosclerosis), thus reducing the risk of stroke or heart attack. The alpha carotene on the other hand, is widely associated with aging. It appears that *alpha carotene can slow the aging process and protect against cataracts and some cancers.*

There are no known side effects to eating pumpkin or taking it for medicinal purposes. It is recommended however, that when purchasing products for their healing properties, the seeds contain 30 percent of the unsaturated fats (linoleic and oleic fatty acids).

*Pumpkin as a Super Food*

*From*: http://www.superfoodsrx.com/superfoods/pumpkin/pumpkin-as-a-super-food.html 


While beta-carotene has long been linked with health promotion, it’s the bounty of alpha-carotene in pumpkin that makes it a real nutrition standout. *The exciting news about alpha-carotene is that its presence in the body along with other key nutrients is reportedly inversely related to biological aging.* *In other words, the more alpha-carotene you eat, the slower your body shows signs of age.* Not only may alpha-carotene slow down the aging process, it also has been shown to protect against various cancers and cataracts. Moreover, the combination of carotenoids, potassium, magnesium, and folate found in pumpkin offers protection against cardiovascular disease.​


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

eew candy!  that pumpkin drink looks like pumpkin doo-doo!!!! lmao what does it taste like?  does it taste like pumpkin pie???


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> eew candy! that pumpkin drink looks like pumpkin doo-doo!!!! lmao what does it taste like? does it taste like pumpkin pie???


 
Actually it just taste like creamy pumpkin... I like pumpkin so it's no problem for me.  Pumpkin pie is a sweeter taste... lol @ doo-doo


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

lmao i'm sorry... i try not to insult food cause i know it can be a touchy subject for some but i couldnt help it.  i saw that package, read the word "gruel" which just sounds nasty (i've never had gruel but i've never heard any one say "mmm, i'm having gruel for dinner!" so yeah lol) and i thought of the color of pumpkin pie but more liquidy and my face made the >.<  look lmfao


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!

I can't believe this!  I just took pictures this morning for a length check.  It hasn't even been a full month yet and my hair already touches my pants pockets.  I think I'm having a summer growth spurt.  This is so exciting!  My hair has never been this long in my life.  I wonder how long is my hair going to grow? Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I'm happy that I didn't give up a few months ago.

Here are the pics:





^^^Shirt down.

Shirt raised up for better view:





Front view:





My shrinkage is still pretty bad:




^^^It's still waist to hip....

I plan on posting another length check next month.  My goal is to be slightly below pants pocket length by next month.


----------



## Toy (Jul 4, 2010)

Celinastarr,Wonderful Progress Congrats!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

holy molly!  great progress celina!!!!  i cant believe how long your hair is!  i cant wait til i'm there too


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!
> 
> I can't believe this! I just took pictures this morning for a length check. It hasn't even been a full month yet and my hair already touches my pants pockets. I think I'm having a summer growth spurt. This is so exciting! My hair has never been this long in my life. I wonder how long is my hair going to grow? Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I'm happy that I didn't give up a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 
*The Spurt is in sprint mode!* *You're on a roll!!!!!!!!!!* and I am lovin it! Even your shrinkage is beautiful!


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulation, keep going..on your way to classic length...love your hair


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, here's my June update (taken June 14, 2010):





CelinaStarr said:


> Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!
> 
> 
> Shirt raised up for better view:
> ...


Amazing! Your hair grew so much in just a matter of weeks.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Miss*Tress said:


> Amazing! Your hair grew so much in just a matter of weeks.


 
I'm amazed too!  There is a big difference.  Last month my hair was sitting on the horizontal line of my jeans.  Now it's passed that line and is on my pants pockets.  I'm about one month shy of a full month.

I've cleaned up my diet and am now taking vitamins.  I take the One A Day Women's vitamins from Walgreens.   I was getting sick often and feeling tired a lot so a few people including a doctor recommended that I take vitamins.  Water is now my main drink and I eat more fruits and vegetables.  Instead of snacking on chips and candy, fruits and veggies are my snacks.  I also snack on string cheese---the low sodium kind.  I now only eat out at restaurants/fast food about once a week.  There was a time I was eating McDonalds almost everyday.  I also try to exercise 20-30 minutes a day.   I've been doing this for about a month now.  Perhaps this is working?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I'm amazed too!  There is a big difference.  Last month my hair was sitting on the horizontal line of my jeans.  Now it's passed that line and is on my pants pockets.  I'm about one month shy of a full month.
> 
> I've cleaned up my diet and am now taking vitamins.  I take the One A Day Women's vitamins from Walgreens.   I was getting sick often and feeling tired a lot so a few people including a doctor recommended that I take vitamins.  *Water is now my main drink and I eat more fruits and vegetables.  Instead of snacking on chips and candy, fruits and veggies are my snacks.  I also snack on string cheese---the low sodium kind.  I now only eat out at restaurants/fast food about once a week.  There was a time I was eating McDonalds almost everyday.  I also try to exercise 20-30 minutes a day.*   I've been doing this for about a month now.  Perhaps this is working?



now this is one bandwagon i need to jump my chunky tail on lmao


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> now this is one bandwagon i need to jump my chunky tail on lmao


 

You're not chunky, lol! I am but that's my body type...  I'll never be one of those tall willowy lean people.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2010)

i am too chunky!!! yall havent seen my "aww when did you get pregnant???  oh, you're not pregnant?!?" tummy cause i hide it from yall! lmfao


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i am too chunky!!! yall havent seen my "aww when did you get pregnant??? oh, you're not pregnant?!?" tummy cause i hide it from yall! lmfao


 
lol!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I'm amazed too! There is a big difference. Last month my hair was sitting on the horizontal line of my jeans. Now it's passed that line and is on my pants pockets. I'm about one month shy of a full month.
> 
> I've cleaned up my diet and am now taking vitamins. I take the One A Day Women's vitamins from Walgreens. I was getting sick often and feeling tired a lot so a few people including a doctor recommended that I take vitamins. Water is now my main drink and I eat more fruits and vegetables. Instead of snacking on chips and candy, fruits and veggies are my snacks. I also snack on string cheese---the low sodium kind. I now only eat out at restaurants/fast food about once a week. There was a time I was eating McDonalds almost everyday. I also try to exercise 20-30 minutes a day. I've been doing this for about a month now. Perhaps this is working?


 
:woohoo:This proves my prior quote... "*if you focus 100% on your health, your hair will be taken care of!"* Good for You!:waytogo:


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I'm about* one month shy of a full month*.


 
Opps, lol!  I meant one week shy of a full month. Lol!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!
> 
> I can't believe this! I just took pictures this morning for a length check. It hasn't even been a full month yet and my hair already touches my pants pockets. I think I'm having a summer growth spurt. This is so exciting! My hair has never been this long in my life. I wonder how long is my hair going to grow? Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I'm happy that I didn't give up a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 


Your hair is BOSS...hands down.....look at that growth!


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you for all of the compliements ladies!    I can't wait to see everyone elses progress pics.



Candy828 said:


> :woohoo:This proves my prior quote... "*if you focus 100% on your health, your hair will be taken care of!"* Good for You!:waytogo:


 
I guess it's true...  I didn't use to believe it.  I feel so much better and have so much more energy since I'm not eating McDonalds everyday.  I've always thought my hair grew faster in the summer.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 5, 2010)

*While we are on this topic, let me stick my plug in here for focusing on your health for your hair! If you want SUPER LONG HAIR, pay attention...*


*Good Hair Day: Nutrition for Healthy Hair *
By Kristin Johnson​ 
*From*: http://ezinearticles.com/?Good-Hair-Day:-Nutrition-for-Healthy-Hair&id=210778

If you're one of the many vacationers this summer who dread split ends and dried-out hair after a day at the beach or pool, or find that the sun isn't kind to healthy tresses, or discover that the partial weave doesn't look as good as in the magazines, there's a better alternative to hair extensions, minoxidil, and high-priced salons. You may be having a bad hair day because of what you put in your mouth.
Studies by hair loss prevention researchers at MMT Research Inc. found that bad hair days abound when *we don't get enough vitamins or protein*. *Bad nutrition causes hair loss* (androgenic alopecia). In the April 2003 issue of Better Nutrition, zinc, for example, inhibits high levels of DHT, a form of testosterone that is linked to hair loss. Other inhibitors are amino acids such as L-arginine, essential fatty acids such as omega-3 (found in fish), lecithin, B vitamins, lutein, sulfur, iron, and minerals that help your magnificent mane. You can find these hair helpers in:
o Beans
o Whole grains
o Eggs
o Salmon
o Raw nuts
o Flax and *pumpkin seeds** (a plug for my pumpkin gruel)*
o Berries
o Dark greens

*Salmon and greens also provide calcium for your teeth, so you're helping your hair and teeth*. Berries are high in cancer-preventing antioxidants, and dark greens also contain lutein, which halts blindness and cataracts. So when you eat all of the above, you'll have a great hair day and look like you just had a day at a luxury spa.

In 2004, Dr. Nicholas Perricone's bestselling book, THE PERRICONE PROMISE, *outlined a diet for hair that differs from the 2003 recommendations.* Perricone's hair diet may seem as much of a fairy tale as Rapunzel. (Remember, though, Rapunzel's mom wisely decided to eat greens during pregnancy!) *Dr. Perricone's top ten hair superfoods* are no secret to health enthusiasts:

o *Acai berries* that contain powerful antioxidants
o *Allium foods*--onions, garlic, leeks, and shallots with powerful bioflavonoids
o *Barley* rich in niacin, which helps hair growth
o *Wheatgrass, spirulina, and algae* that cleanse the hair of toxins and provide essential fatty acids to build hair protein
*o Buckwheat* (eat your pancakes), which Perricone says is richer in vitamins, flavonoids, and minerals than other grains (except barley)
*o Beans and lentils*, for the same reasons as the 2003 study
o *Hot peppers*, which contain capsaicin that stops the pain so you don't tear your hair out!
o *Nuts and seeds*, which contain essential proteins, phytochemicals and fatty acids to build healthy tresses sand reduce signs of aging
o *Sprouts*--they're great for a youthful body, including the body in your hair
o *Yogurt and kefir*, which are said to promote longevity and health in people who live in the Caucasus Mountains in Russia--remember Julie Christie's gorgeous hair in "Doctor Zhivago"?

*While you can eat your way to healthy hair*, many "hair formula" supplements crowd the market. In general, a multivitamin containing biotin, especially multivitamins for women, will strengthen your hair, skin and nails. Be sure to compare vitamin supplements, and make sure you don't get an excess of vitamin D, which can lead to cancer as well as too much calcium that your body can't process. *Don't count on supplements to save your hair.** (candy828: it takes vitamins and proper diet)*

Also, don't expect to look like you've just stepped out of a hair commercial after changing your diet. *You'll start to see healthier hair three months after you improve your regimen.* You can jazz up your beauty routine with juicing, dehydrating, and sprouting. Better nutrition will help color-treated hair maintain its bounce, too. And *drinking water is always a great idea*. You're worth it!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 5, 2010)

Great progress ladies. I have been missing in action for a while now.

@CelinaStarr your hair is amazing :waytogo:. Oh, I took a pic similar to yours last month although my hair is no where near the magnitude of yours. I still have a ways to go before I reach "pocket length". I will probably post a pic later, but I hate showing off my thin ends.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 5, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Great progress ladies. I have been missing in action for a while now.
> 
> @CelinaStarr your hair is amazing :waytogo:. Oh, I took a pic similar to yours last month although my hair is no where near the magnitude of yours. I still have a ways to go before I reach "pocket length". I will probably post a pic later, but I hate showing off my thin ends.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!


 
So AngelDoll are you a future Classic Length... Part II or III?


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 5, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> So AngelDoll are you a future Classic Length... Part II or III?



Hi Candy, I must add that your hair is awesome too!!!
I don't know if I am a future CL yet, only time will tell.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *I plan on posting another length check next month. My goal is to be slightly below pants pocket length by next month*.


 

I just read what I typed and no, lol!  My goal is to be *slightly below the top of my pants pockets* by next month.  I'm right at the top right now but I'd like to be a little past that by next month.  It would be a miracle if my hair could grow beyond my pants pockets right to classic length within a months time!  

Thanks again for the compliments ladies.  I can't wait to see everyone else's length checks.

*AngelDoll*, your hair is just gorgeous and it's already quite long!  It has a shiny, silkiness to it.  You should join us.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!
> 
> I can't believe this!  I just took pictures this morning for a length check.  It hasn't even been a full month yet and my hair already touches my pants pockets.  I think I'm having a summer growth spurt.  This is so exciting!  My hair has never been this long in my life.  I wonder how long is my hair going to grow? Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I'm happy that I didn't give up a few months ago.
> 
> ...



 
  WOW that's alot of progress, touching your pants pockets you and Candy need measuring pants instead of shirts now   you did get a growth spurt. congratz and your shrinkage is not that bad looks like it's less as it gets longer.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks *Lucia*!   I haven't seen you around lately.  How have you been?

Lol, at measuring pants!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thanks *Lucia*!   I haven't seen you around lately.  How have you been?
> 
> Lol, at measuring pants!!



I had a cold and was MIA, but I'm better now but now thanks for asking, I have to get back on track with my reggie cause I had my hair in 2 Pokahantas braids and did nothing with them amazingly my hair wasn't super tangled thank goodness.


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I had a cold and was MIA, but I'm better now but now thanks for asking, I have to get back on track with my reggie cause I had my hair in 2 Pokahantas braids and did nothing with them amazingly my hair wasn't super tangled thank goodness.


 
I'm happy that you're back and feeling better.


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Happy 4th of July to those of you that celebrate!
> 
> I can't believe this!  I just took pictures this morning for a length check.  It hasn't even been a full month yet and my hair already touches my pants pockets.  I think I'm having a summer growth spurt.  This is so exciting!  My hair has never been this long in my life.  I wonder how long is my hair going to grow? Thanks for the encouragement ladies.  I'm happy that I didn't give up a few months ago.
> 
> ...



Congrats----Great progress.I can't wait to see you at CL....I just love how thick your hair is...Keep Growing!

Hi!How tall are you? Because at cl that's a lot of hair...Cant wait to see...


I'm almost 5/8 so i dont know how much longer my hair will grow...just let it do whatever


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lita said:


> Congrats----Great progress.I can't wait to see you at CL....I just love how thick your hair is...Keep Growing!
> 
> Hi!How tall are you? Because at cl that's a lot of hair...Cant wait to see...
> 
> ...


 
I'm about 5'2".

I know some people aren't impressed with long hair on us shorter ladies though, but I still think CL is a lot of hair for those of us that are short too.  I mean it may not be as much as someone that is taller but I still think it's alot.  Plus, 5'2" isn't that short.

I frequent the Long Hair Community and I see lots of tall people with long hair.  There's quite a few tall ladies here with long hair.  So classic length is possible for you too.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 6, 2010)

@Lita - I am 5/8 too! and yes it's a lot of freakin hair! I too envy CelinaStar's thick hair **heart**! My hair is getting fuller, but it sure is taking it's time.... slow like a turtle to me.... I don't know if it will ever be CelinaStar quality though **sigh**.. but I can dream!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I had a cold and was MIA, but I'm better now but now thanks for asking, I have to get back on track with my reggie cause I had my hair in 2 Pokahantas braids and did nothing with them amazingly my hair wasn't super tangled thank goodness.


 
Lucia! I am glad you are doing better... you were missed!


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I'm about 5'2".
> 
> I know some people aren't impressed with long hair on us shorter ladies though, but I still think CL is a lot of hair for those of us that are short too.  I mean it may not be as much as someone that is taller but I still think it's alot.  Plus, 5'2" isn't that short.
> 
> I frequent the Long Hair Community and I see lots of tall people with long hair.  There's quite a few tall ladies here with long hair.  So classic length is possible for you too.



5/2 isn't short...I'm also on Long Hair Community & i see all forms of hair & height and i think its great...

Just KEEP growing & don't cut it...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> @Lita - I am 5/8 too! and yes it's a lot of freakin hair! I too envy CelinaStar's thick hair **heart**! My hair is getting fuller, but it sure is taking it's time.... slow like a turtle to me.... I don't know if it will ever be CelinaStar quality though **sigh**.. but I can dream!



At 5/7 & 1/2..I know about hair taking its time to thicken up but it will.. But your hair is going to look fabbbbb at cl too!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2010)

@ lucia glad your ok...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I'm about 5'2".
> 
> I know some people aren't impressed with long hair on us shorter ladies though, but I still think CL is a lot of hair for those of us that are short too.  I mean it may not be as much as someone that is taller but I still think it's alot.  Plus, 5'2" isn't that short.
> 
> I frequent the Long Hair Community and I see lots of tall people with long hair.  There's quite a few tall ladies here with long hair.  So classic length is possible for you too.



I totally believe this. I read that WL is possible for 90% of women and TL/CL is possible for like 85% of women regardless of race, it's all about healthy hair-care practices and patience.  

Super long hair is a stunner whether short or tall, people always give thick healthy long hair a look, but when it's WL and beyond it always gets a double take form women and especially men


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2010)

i'm 5'5  and personally, from all of the "height" threads i've run into where people start breaking out the measuring tape, i've noticed that cl length is around the same amount of inches for everyone (give or take a few of course) because the tall chicks tend to be all legs where as the shorties are all torso lol...  i remember i posted my measurement in one of those threads and my and this chick who was like 6'2 had the same exact measurements.  so her wl in inches was the same as mine!  now of we start talking knee length, that's another story lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm 5'5 and personally, from all of the "height" threads i've run into where people start breaking out the measuring tape, i've noticed that cl length is around the same amount of inches for everyone (give or take a few of course) because the tall chicks tend to be all legs where as the shorties are all torso lol... i remember i posted my measurement in one of those threads and my and this chick who was like 6'2 had the same exact measurements. so her wl in inches was the same as mine! now of we start talking knee length, that's another story lol


 
That is so true! I am all legs.... a 34 inch inseam! When I take a look at what it takes to go from Classic to Knee Length, I almost faint. It's like crossing the Atlantic Ocean!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested in reading their thoughts...... Here is the *"Classic to Knee Length"* Thread.. *Cinnamonhair* is on this site.... she said she is waiting at the finishline for everyone else..

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=34987


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 7, 2010)

lmfao i cant even imagine knee length!


----------



## Lita (Jul 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmfao i cant even imagine knee length!



Your hair at knee length with it tex & shine...I can't wait to see that..






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## goldielocs (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't realize so many of you were on the LHC too!

That site kept me from cutting my hair earlier this year and I love the styling suggestions.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Humidity!*  I am told that we are now in the most humid time of the year i.e. July, August, and September.  It doesn't start to cool off hear until the end of October...so my strait hair pic's will have to wait even longer erplexed. If I sit still I only sweat a little. If I move around I am covered in sweat.  Right now my tee-shirt is soaked around the top. The good news is my hair is enjoying every bit of it...  I contribute this awesome growth spurt to the weather here.  I am already past the top pockets, approaching mid-pocket range... wooo, now that is fast growing no matter how you look at it.  No wonder people on the Asian Continent have the most heads of hair that are past floor length!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 10, 2010)

man... that's why my hair thrives back east!!!  our monsoon is late so the little bit of humidity i get a yr is not here yet   i need it for my growth spurt! i wont have one with out it!  

WHERE'S THE STUPID RAIN!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2010)

so i'm thinking about changing my reggie a bit guys.

i know i know, we're not supposed to be experimenting at this length lol.  but hear me out

the part of my reggie i want to change is the styling products (i guess that's the category they go into), so my wash and actual styles will remain the same

right now after i wash and towel dry, i spray my hair with my homemade juice, apply a leave in cond (HE LTR leave in or HE HH cond used as a leave in) then seal with my oils (evoo, castor, evco, tea tree mixed together), and let air dry.

the change i would like to make is removing the leave in.  so spray with juice, seal with oil, then air dry.  i expect to see maybe more frizz and not so defined curls... which is fine since i wear a bun 5-7days a wk.  but do you think this change could have a negative effect on my hair?

what are your thoughts before i try this.  if yall think its a bad idea i'll stick with what's been working.  just wondering you know


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm thinking about changing my reggie a bit guys.
> 
> i know i know, we're not supposed to be experimenting at this length lol. but hear me out
> 
> ...


 
I guess it's ok... When I wash my hair and condition... I don't rinse all of the conditioner out.  So I don't use a leave in.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 12, 2010)

I did some S&D and Dusting today.... You can call it a tiny trim... I took off just under a 1/4 inch... this was a curly stretched snip of each section that is braided  so I am sure I'll have to even up once I am able to straigthen... My hair feels good though, and healthy!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2010)

i cant trim til '11....  but i think i can do it.  of course if it gets bad i will have to drop out of my no trim challenge


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm thinking about changing my reggie a bit guys.
> 
> i know i know, we're not supposed to be experimenting at this length lol.  but hear me out
> 
> ...



It's not a big change, just skipping the leave in, we both know bad things happen when you make drastic product or reggie changes, don't need a repeat of that no thanks. 
Check the ends daily and see if this change is working that way if it's not you won't get too far with dryness or possible damage.


----------



## orchidgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Loving your hair ladies..such inspirations..heading my way to classic next year. (hoping) keep the photos come they are so inspiring.!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 12, 2010)

orchidgirl said:


> Loving your hair ladies..such inspirations..heading my way to classic next year. (hoping) keep the photos come they are so inspiring.!



Your hair looks fab.  So you're in CL challenge part 2 then?


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 16, 2010)

maybe in 2 years?


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Flashback!*

_Christopher Williams - I'm Dreamin_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0SZBFcuil4


Yea...I'm dreamin of how my hair will look with a braidout at Classic!


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Did You Know?*
From: http://www.keratin.com/ay/hair-did-you-know.shtml


You shed more hair in the fall and spring than in summer and late winter in response to the changes in seasons and daylight exposure. 
Asian men have little beard growth and a lower risk of developing androgenetic alopecia as, on average, they produce less testosterone than Caucasians. 
On average, each person has 20 million hair follicles of which 90,000 to 140,000 are scalp hair follicles. 
You can lose up to 25% of your scalp hair before it becomes noticeable. 
Typically, scalp hair fibers grow for two to seven years before being replaced by a new hair fiber. 
On average, healthy adult scalp hair fibers grow at 0.35mm per day. 
Eyelashes are the slowest growing hair fibers at less than 0.16mm per day. 
Chin hairs on young adult males are the fastest growing hair fibers at up to 0.42mm per day. 
Women have a faster rate of hair growth on their scalps compared to men by about 0.02mm more per day. 
The world's most expensive shampoo is arguably Alterna shampoo which contains caviar and costs $200 a bottle. Alterna is a favorite of the rich and famous and claims to have age-defying properties. 
Rate of hair growth declines with age. As a child, scalp hair grows at up to 0.41mm per day, but that drops to 0.32mm per day in old age. 
Over $1.6 billion is spent in the US each year on treating hair loss. 
Hair fiber is as strong as copper wire of the same diameter. It has a tensile strength of around 1.6 x10-9 N / m2 (one point 6 times ten to the power minus nine newtons per meter square of hair cross section diameter). 
Up to $180 million of minoxidil is sold each year. 
Over 70 million people in the US have some degree of androgenetic alopecia. 
Normally, dry hair can be stretched one-fifth of it's length before breaking. Wet hair can stretch between 40-50% of it's length. 
On the scalp there is an average of 1,000 hairs per square inch or about 250 hair fibers per square centimeter. 
People without alopecia may lose up to 100 scalp hairs a day as a result of normal hair cycling. 
The fine, downy hair that covers the cheeks and other parts of the face is called lanugo hair. The hair on your scalp and any other body hair that is pigmented is called terminal hair. 
The numbers of hairs on the head vary with the hair's natural color. Redheads have about 90,000. Black, 108,000, while brown and blonde haired people have up to 140,000. The number of scalp hairs changes with ethnicity too. Far east Asians have as few as 80,000 scalp hair follicles. 
In terms of raw elements, on average, hair is composed of 50.65% carbon, 20.85% oxygen, 17.14% nitrogen, 6.36% hydrogen, and 5.0% sulfur. Hair also contains trace amounts of magnesium, arsenic, iron, chromium and other metals and minerals. 
Darker hair contains higher levels of carbon than blonde hair. 
Between 65% and 95% of hair fiber is made of proteins called keratins. Keratins are made from amino acids and in hair keratins the predominant amino acid is cysteine. 
One keratin protein molecule measures 10 nanometers across. 10,000 keratin protein molecules lying side by side cover the width of one human hair. So the cross section of one human hair can contain up to 78,000,000 keratin proteins. 
The average anchoring strength for a chest hair is 70 grams. That is, you can add 70 grams of weight to one chest hair before it breaks. 
Beards of men contain between 7,000 and 15,000 hairs. 
Men remove 8.4 meters of face stubble in their lifetime. It takes them approximately 3,400 hours to do so. 
Because hair is so strong you could hang between 5,600kg and 8,400kg from one head of hair without it breaking (although your neck would not take it !). 
As a rough quide, 20% of men in their 20s have pattern baldness, 30% in their 30s, 40% in their 40s, and 50% have pattern baldness in their 50s. If you get to age 60 without developing pattern baldness you will probably avoid it alltogether. 
By age 50, 20% of women have thinning hair. 
Our eyebrows contain 550 hairs, give or take a few.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 16, 2010)

^^^ cool facts! i think my eyebrows comin up a lil short on that '550' thing. i barely have any! ♥


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm thinking about changing my reggie a bit guys.
> 
> i know i know, we're not supposed to be experimenting at this length lol.  but hear me out
> 
> ...



today is day one of no leave in cond.  my hair feels good.  still mosturized.  a tad bit o'frizz, but nothing crazy.  so far i like.


do you guys think i could add honey to my spray???  would that be a good or bad idea?


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> today is day one of no leave in cond. my hair feels good. still mosturized. a tad bit o'frizz, but nothing crazy. so far i like.
> 
> 
> do you guys think i could add honey to my spray??? would that be a good or bad idea?


 
I used a little honey in a homemade hand lotion and I didn't like it because it left a sticky feeling, so I removed it from the mix.  Honey works good in conditioners and is known to help with shiny hair.  That is what I use it for.  But in a daily spray.... I don't know... doesn't seem like a good idea...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I used a little honey in a homemade hand lotion and I didn't like it because it left a sticky feeling, so I removed it from the mix.  Honey works good in conditioners and is known to help with shiny hair.  That is what I use it for.  But in a daily spray.... I don't know... doesn't seem like a good idea...



you point out some good things...

also, my brother just made a comment that while i'm not sure if its true or not but....  he also pointed out that we have a lot of bees and even killer bees and that the bees might thing i'm their home lol

scratch honey off the list then lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you point out some good things...
> 
> also, my brother just made a comment that while i'm not sure if its true or not but.... he also pointed out that we have a lot of bees and even killer bees and that the bees might thing i'm their home lol
> 
> scratch honey off the list then lol


 
I could just see you running around...help me.. help me... too funny!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2010)

lol you know!!!  bees dont play out here lol

ok, then i'll stick with what i've got lol

i'm having a really good hair day today.  then i ran into some meanie girls from hs and they made me mad.  but then i remembered i'm having a really good hair day and the funk lifted lol


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Humidity and Hair*....Yes. Another fact the proves why people on the Asain Continent have people with the longest and fastest growing hair.... look who is on the list of the most humid...

Partial definition from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidity

The *most humid cities on earth* *are generally located closer to the equator, near coastal regions.* Cities in *South and Southeast Asia* are among the most humid, such as Kolkata and those in Kerala in India, the cities of Manila in the Philippines and Bangkok in Thailand: these places experience extreme humidity during their rainy seasons combined with warmth giving the feel of a lukewarm sauna.[4] Darwin, Australia experiences an extremely humid wet season from December to April. Shanghai and Hong Kong in China also have a extreme humid period in their summer months. Kuala Lumpur and Singapore have very high humidity all year round because of their proximity to water bodies and the equator and overcast weather. Perfectly clear days are dependent largely upon the season in which one decides to travel. During the South-west and North-east Monsoon seasons (respectively, late May to September and November to March), expect heavy rains and a relatively high humidity post-rainfall. Outside the monsoon seasons, humidity is high (in comparison to countries North of the Equator), but completely sunny days abound. In cooler places such as Northern Tasmania, Australia, high humidity is experienced all year due to the ocean between mainland Australia and Tasmania. In the summer the hot dry air is absorbed by this ocean and the temperature rarely climbs above 35 degrees Celsius.

In the United States the most humid cities, strictly in terms of relative humidity, are Forks and Olympia, Washington.[5] This fact may come as a surprise to many, as the climate in this region rarely exhibits the discomfort usually associated with high humidity. *Dew points are typically much lower on the West Coast than on the East. *Because high dew points play a more significant role than relative humidity in the discomfort created during humid days, the air in these western cities usually does not feel "humid."

The highest dew points in the US are found in coastal Florida and Texas. When comparing Key West and Houston, two of the most humid cities from those states, coastal Florida seems to have the higher dew points on average. But, as noted by Jack Williams of USA Today,[6] Houston lacks the coastal breeze present in Key West, and, as a much larger city, it suffers from the urban heat island effect. A dew point of 86 degrees Fahrenheit was recorded in southern Minnesota on July 23, 2005, though dew points over 80 degrees Fahrenheit are rare there.[7] The US city with the lowest annual humidity is Yuma, Arizona, averaging under 50% for a high and 22% as a low. The next-lowest humidity is Tucson, Arizona, average high humidity of 57% and a low of 26%. Lowest in the world is Antarctica.

*So your hair grows significantly more than the average growth rate when you are located in the Asian regions.... i.e. in one of the most humid places in the world... *


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Indian Hair Washing* ... notice how emphasis is put on keeping the hair as straight as possible through the whole process..... no combing done. Her hair is mid-thigh length... I saw her in another video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXXliunkgs&feature=related



Here is her other video playing with her hair.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHbM13Eq9IE&feature=related


----------



## jupitermoon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm just checking in on everyone.  I hope things are better for you *Candy*.



Vicky7 said:


> __________________________


 
I hope all is well with *Vicky* too.  I notice that she is deleting all of her posts.  I hope she's not leaving us.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello you gorgeous, long-haired mamas! Just dropping by for some hair porn, interesting articles and just to see how everyone's doing. It's been sort of quiet lately.


----------



## Candy828 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am still here... just dealing with some personal things and trying to take care of my hair and health right now.  I have been off browsing some of the OT Threads.  I am not ready for any updated pic's yet because it is still very hot and humid here.  It has been rainning off and on quite a bit here and afterwards it's just more wet, sticky, humid...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just to let you guys know something I've been up to....  You remember the *Natural Homemade recipes*:
[FONT=굴림]http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html[/FONT]

Well, I've used a lot of homemade recipes because of product availability...but I started buying my herbs and I have a little herb shelf going on...For hair, beauty, and health.  I only buy a few at a time so its not expensive.  Herbs do work wonders for me!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm a bit closer to hl than i thought.  i got thrown into the pool last nite and it was sooo funny.  my best friend knows my hair is long but in her words she "didnt know it was that long!" lol.  last time i flat ironed i kept it in a pony tail so she had no clue how long my hair was lol.

so after we get out the pool (by the way i was thrown in clothes and all lol) i asked her to gently stretch my drying chlorinated hair (omg i forgot how chlorine does my hair!) and see where it goes to.  she did it and when i felt where she was at (since she pressed against me with her fingers) and it feels like my hair is right above my back tat.  if my measuring is correct, hl should be mid tat and my crackin is tlb lol.  soooo.  i'm getting there, yay.  i still want to wait until sept'ish to do a real length check though.


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 3, 2010)

OK! I love the table of contents on the first post OP!  Just wanted to say that, now I will go back and read through the thread to get some pointers and to support u lovely ladies!!!yay:


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm a bit closer to hl than i thought. i got thrown into the pool last nite and it was sooo funny. my best friend knows my hair is long but in her words she "didnt know it was that long!" lol. last time i flat ironed i kept it in a pony tail so she had no clue how long my hair was lol.
> 
> so after we get out the pool (by the way i was thrown in clothes and all lol) i asked her to gently stretch my drying chlorinated hair (omg i forgot how chlorine does my hair!) and see where it goes to. she did it and when i felt where she was at (since she pressed against me with her fingers) and it feels like my hair is right above my back tat. if my measuring is correct, hl should be mid tat and my crackin is tlb lol. soooo. i'm getting there, yay. i still want to wait until sept'ish to do a real length check though.


 
That is G.R.E.A.T. News! :wow:I am soooo happy for you! From recovery to beyond!:woohoo2:I look forward to seeing your update pics!

Now I hope you remembered to wash that chlorine out good...

LOL at the pool thing! You seem like you are having fun!  I want some fun too!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 3, 2010)

yeah... i think i still need one more wash to get my hair feeling back to normal again.  but its not so bad at all   and yes, it was fun lol

yeah... i'm getting pretty close but i dont want to do an update til sept.  i think this way i can really see progress and be satisfied with what i see lol


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 3, 2010)

Lurking and reading...


----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm a bit closer to hl than i thought.  i got thrown into the pool last nite and it was sooo funny.  my best friend knows my hair is long but in her words she "didnt know it was that long!" lol.  last time i flat ironed i kept it in a pony tail so she had no clue how long my hair was lol.
> 
> so after we get out the pool (by the way i was thrown in clothes and all lol) i asked her to gently stretch my drying chlorinated hair (omg i forgot how chlorine does my hair!) and see where it goes to.  she did it and when i felt where she was at (since she pressed against me with her fingers) and it feels like my hair is right above my back tat.  if my measuring is correct, hl should be mid tat and my crackin is tlb lol.  soooo.  i'm getting there, yay.  i still want to wait until sept'ish to do a real length check though.



Congratz   can't wait to be there with ya. 
grow that hair and then swing it girl.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 3, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm a bit closer to hl than i thought. i got thrown into the pool last nite and it was sooo funny. my best friend knows my hair is long but in her words she "didnt know it was that long!" lol. last time i flat ironed i kept it in a pony tail so she had no clue how long my hair was lol.
> 
> so after we get out the pool (by the way i was thrown in clothes and all lol) i asked her to gently stretch my drying chlorinated hair (omg i forgot how chlorine does my hair!) and see where it goes to. she did it and when i felt where she was at (since she pressed against me with her fingers) and it feels like my hair is right above my back tat. if my measuring is correct, hl should be mid tat and my crackin is tlb lol. soooo. i'm getting there, yay. i still want to wait until sept'ish to do a real length check though.


 

Congrats!!! 


Your hair grows so fast I'm not even surprised. Nope!


----------



## Qtee (Aug 3, 2010)

The table of contents is awesome...Im subbing...just want to support yall..


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Length check.  I've reached my goal of slightly below pants pockets: 











Last month it was at the top of pants pockets:





I bought a measuring tape last month and realized that my estimated  measurements were totally off.  As of now I have about 5-6 inches until classic length.  I totally underestimated my inches because I thought I only had 1-2 inches a few months back.

I've been taking pics of my progress for a year now.  Here's my August 2009 pic:





^^^^This time last year my hair was slighly below waist length and now it's slighly below pants pockets.  That's about 8.5 inches of growth:









So it appears that my hair grows about 0.75 inches a month.  I had a mini trim this year plus breakage happens during combing and hair styling so it's hard to retain every bit of length.  I measured from the top of my pants pockets (last's month length) to slightly below (my current length) and I also got around 0.75 inches.

Happy hair growing everyone.  I can't wait to see everyone's progress pics.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 3, 2010)

WHOOOP WHOOOP!!! HAIR POOOORRRRRNNNN! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! lol Your hair looks beautiful! You are my inspiration to LT transition!


Your hair grows so fast!!! What are you eating/doing/chanting lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 3, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> WHOOOP WHOOOP!!! HAIR POOOORRRRRNNNN! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! lol Your hair looks beautiful! You are my inspiration to LT transition!
> 
> 
> Your hair grows so fast!!! What are you eating/doing/chanting lol


 
Thank you.  I started taking Women's One a Day Active vitamins about a month ago.  I take vitamins for general health instead of hair.  I also try to exercise most days of the week.  I hula hoop, walk, jog, and/or ride my horse.  I try to eat healthy too but I've been slacking off lately.    Average growth rate is about 0.5 inches so I'm just slightly more.  I think my retention is good that's why it appears to grow fast.


----------



## Toy (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats Celinastarr on making your goal beautiful beautiful hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you Toy.  Looks like you're ready to join us in the Classic Length challenge.


----------



## Toy (Aug 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you Toy. Looks like you're ready to join us in the Classic Length challenge.


 

I think its to late to join.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Toy said:


> I think its to late to join.


 
I didn't even think about that.   I see Part II starts January 1st.  Congrats on reaching hip length.  I recall seeing your pics in the other thread.  Beautiful hair.


----------



## Toy (Aug 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I didn't even think about that.  I see Part II starts January 1st. Congrats on reaching hip length. I recall seeing your pics in the other thread. Beautiful hair.


 

Thank you!!! I will Probably join the challenge then.


----------



## Lita (Aug 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Length check.  I've reached my goal of slightly below pants pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair & great progress....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 3, 2010)

Toy said:


> Thank you!!! I will Probably join the challenge then.


 
Wonderful!  I will be starting a new link December 15th for Part 2.  You are doing very well!  I do keep tabs on you!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 3, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Length check. I've reached my goal of slightly below pants pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Congrad's :Flahssssson making your goal!  It appears our hair is growing at almost the same pace... I get just a little more..maybe just at an inch a month. My hair is now at mid pocket length. *We can do this! Come on Classic!*


----------



## Lita (Aug 4, 2010)

GO CL ladies....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 4, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Congrad's :Flahssssson making your goal!  It appears our hair is growing at almost the same pace... I get just a little more..maybe just at an inch a month. My hair is now at mid pocket length. *We can do this! Come on Classic!*


 
Wow! Mid pocket length already!  You are a fast grower.  I read that hair grows on average 0.5 inches a month.  That's really good.  I don't know how many inches to classic length you have left but it sounds like you should make it by the end of this year.

There's only 4 months left this year and at the rate I'm going I should have 3 more inches by December, but I need about 5.5 inches for classic length.  I guess I'll be seeing everyone next year for part II.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 4, 2010)

I remember reading this website years ago.  It didn't have all of the exrta stuff on the sides but the information appears to be the same.  It goes over the science of hair:

http://www.pgbeautygroomingscience.com/human-hair.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 4, 2010)

part II of the cl challenge its on!!!!  OH YEAH! (in my best peggy hill voice lol)


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 4, 2010)

You have gorgeous hair CelinaStarr!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Wow! Mid pocket length already! You are a fast grower. I read that hair grows on average 0.5 inches a month. That's really good. I don't know how many inches to classic length you have left but it sounds like you should make it by the end of this year.
> 
> There's only 4 months left this year and at the rate I'm going I should have 3 more inches by December, but I need about 5.5 inches for classic length. I guess I'll be seeing everyone next year for part II.


 
Yea... my hair grows faster than the average... but believe me I will be around for part two!  I have a lot of trimming and beautifying to do!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Reported*  *Yamilee21.... We*  *Come out*  *to Play!*


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't realize there were only four of us in this part I challenge, lol.  I just read the first page again.  I wonder how FlowerHair is progressing too?


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 5, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I didn't realize there were only four of us in this part I challenge, lol. I just read the first page again. I wonder how FlowerHair is progressing too?


 
Yea... I wonder too! but FlowerHair mentioned in the beginning that she would not post that much.... Yamilee21 never posted the first pic. She was waiting on her camera or something. But I haven't seen her on any Threads lately....


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Long Hair Problems.....*

CelinaStar - I don't know how you wear your hair on a daily basis, so I don't know if you are experiencing this problem.... At mid-pocket length this is really becoming an issue for me.... I am wearing my hair in braids, but I gather all the braids up to put in a ponytail, then twist the ponytail to pin in knot on top of my head... Well the old way doesn't work anymore because when I am twisting the bottom of the ponytail hair gets wrapped before the top and it becomes a tangled mess... I'd never thought I'd say that the ponytail is too long...but that is how it is *(nice problem to have I guess!)...* So I had to learn a new way to twist my ponytail before wrapping it. I watched this bun video because it shows the twisting technique I needed really well. And like magic, it works for me. I have to hold the pony with one hand and do about 4 twist with the fingers on the other hand while still having more hair wrapped at the bottom of those fingers, and then I can begin wrapping the ponytail. You'll have to watch the video to see what I mean..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYILClga8Gw&feature=related

The longer our hair gets, we'll have to learn new tricks to manage it!


----------



## Lita (Aug 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Long Hair Problems.....*
> 
> CelinaStar - I don't know how you wear your hair on a daily basis, so I don't know if you are experiencing this problem.... At mid-pocket length this is really becoming an issue for me.... I am wearing my hair in braids, but I gather all the braids up to put in a ponytail, then twist the ponytail to pin in knot on top of my head... Well the old way doesn't work anymore because when I am twisting the bottom of the ponytail hair gets wrapped before the top and it becomes a tangled mess... I'd never thought I'd say that the ponytail is too long...but that is how it is *(nice problem to have I guess!)...* So I had to learn a new way to twist my ponytail before wrapping it. I watched this bun video because it shows the twisting technique I needed really well. And like magic, it works for me. I have to hold the pony with one hand and do about 4 twist with the fingers on the other hand while still having more hair wrapped at the bottom of those fingers, and then I can begin wrapping the ponytail. You'll have to watch the video to see what I mean.....
> 
> ...



Yes,its more simple that way.If I dont braid my hair & twist it at the ends 
(my hair becomes a tangle mess) I also have to do new tricks too. My hair the old way doesn't work any more...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Reported  Yamilee21.... We Come out  to Play!





Candy828 said:


> .... Yamilee21 never posted the first pic. She was waiting on her camera or something. But I haven't seen her on any Threads lately....



Aw, I feel special now, . I have to admit, though I still lurk a lot, the recent spate of divisive hair-type threads has been quite a turn-off. The only hair threads I really bother with anymore are this one and the HL and TBL challenges, or ones featuring HL, TBL and Classic thread participants - less aggravation that way, .

We just got a [temporary, not quite what I really want] digital camera. I am still figuring out the picture quality settings, etc., but I do hope to take some pictures in the next couple of days, most likely wet stretched, because the humidity is ridiculous these days. I flat-ironed for a wedding in July, and by the beginning of the dinner, my roots reverted so bad, I looked as if I were 3 months post relaxer - despite the use of the usually reversion-proof Sabino Moisture Block. I am not touching my Maxiglide again until at least October, . I've just been washing with conditioner and putting my hair in a bun almost all the time.

I don't think I will be anywhere near classic by December; it doesn't even seem as if I am making progress toward having more strands at TBL. But at least most of my "bangs" seem to be mid-back now.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 6, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Aw, I feel special now, . I have to admit, though I still lurk a lot, the recent spate of divisive hair-type threads has been quite a turn-off. The only hair threads I really bother with anymore are this one and the HL and TBL challenges, or ones featuring HL, TBL and Classic thread participants - less aggravation that way, .
> 
> We just got a [temporary, not quite what I really want] digital camera. I am still figuring out the picture quality settings, etc., but I do hope to take some pictures in the next couple of days, most likely wet stretched, because the humidity is ridiculous these days. I flat-ironed for a wedding in July, and by the beginning of the dinner, my roots reverted so bad, I looked as if I were 3 months post relaxer - despite the use of the usually reversion-proof Sabino Moisture Block. I am not touching my Maxiglide again until at least October, . I've just been washing with conditioner and putting my hair in a bun almost all the time.
> 
> *I don't think I will be anywhere near classic by December*; it doesn't even seem as if I am making progress toward having more strands at TBL. But at least most of my "bangs" seem to be mid-back now.


 
 Glad you are still around! *smiles* Don't worry about December though.... We all will still be around for Part 2!  And you are probably making more progress than you realize... Since you are fighting the humidity too, you can't really tell your exact length. So you'll probably be really surprised whenever you finally get the chance!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Glad you are still around! *smiles* Don't worry about December though.... We all will still be around for Part 2!  And you are probably making more progress than you realize... Since you are fighting the humidity too, you can't really tell your exact length. So you'll probably be really surprised whenever you finally get the chance!



fully agree with this...  and yes, you'll have plenty of company in cl part 2 lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Candy*, I've still be wearing my bun with the Goody Spin Pins with no problems.  I enjoyed that tutorial and may try that.  The bad part about having thick coarse hair like mine is that it is hard to style.  I'm happy you've found something that works.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Candy*, I've still be wearing my bun with the Goody Spin Pins with no problems.  I enjoyed that tutorial and may try that.  The bad part about having thick coarse hair like mine is that it is hard to style.  I'm happy you've found something that works.



i love those spin pins!!! i even sleep in mine!!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 6, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i love those spin pins!!! i even sleep in mine!!!!


 
Aren't they the best?   Since I've bought the pins that's all I've been wearing.  The hold is excellent.  I can ride my horse or go jogging wearing them and my bun never comes apart.  No breakage either and they are super comfortable and easy to use.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Aren't they the best? Since I've bought the pins that's all I've been wearing. The hold is excellent. I can *ride my horse* or go jogging wearing them and my bun never comes apart. No breakage either and they are super comfortable and easy to use.


 
There must be a story behind this to share....Horse? *You go* "cowgirl"! *smiles* I was riding a horse last year, and my boobs hurt something terrible.... I am just a little heavy chested and I didn't bind them or have a sports bra on....not a good idea! *smiles*

ok...OT... but I could have said you were practicing for your *Lady Godiva pictures! *LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2010)

I love the inspiration here. 

Momo like i said in the HL thread you're almost there!!! your hair is growin like a weeeeeeeeed.  

Celina star congrats on making your goal. your hair is to diiiiie for!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 7, 2010)

MzMoMo your hair is looking B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L!  *Nice Progress*....You'll be more than ready for Part 2!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 7, 2010)

Congrats *Mz. MoMo*. Your curls are pretty and you look about hip length to me.



Candy828 said:


> There must be a story behind this to share....Horse? *You go* "cowgirl"! *smiles* I was riding a horse last year, and my boobs hurt something terrible.... I am just a little heavy chested and I didn't bind them or have a sports bra on....not a good idea! *smiles*
> 
> ok...OT... but I could have said you were practicing for your *Lady Godiva pictures! *LOL


 
Lol! I've been riding for two years now. I own a Quarter Horse.



Whimsy said:


> I love the inspiration here.
> 
> Momo like i said in the HL thread you're almost there!!! your hair is growin like a weeeeeeeeed.
> 
> Celina star congrats on making your goal. your hair is to diiiiie for!!!


 
Thanks *Whimsy*. Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks guys... i'm pretty sure i'm not hl though... especially since i'm still confused as to where it is lmao.  like i said in the hl challenge, i have given up on finding hl on me, i'll just wait til i'm crknl (cracken length) because i'll know for sure when it there lol


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks guys... i'm pretty sure i'm not hl though... especially since i'm still confused as to where it is lmao. like i said in the hl challenge, i have given up on finding hl on me, i'll just wait til i'm crknl *(cracken length)* because i'll know for sure when it there lol


 
Lol We do keep coming up with some *awesome New Terms*! *"Cracken Length"!*


----------



## NJoy (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome Mz.MoMo! And your curly length is beautiful!


----------



## Lita (Aug 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol



Love the curls..(Hl for sure)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Natural Hair Care Ingredient List - Part I*
From:http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/ingredients_hair.html

Have you ever wanted to make your own shampoo but not known what to put into it? With so many essential oils, natural herbs and such which works best for your hair type? Here we have composed a great list of natural ingredients, herbs and oils you can add to your homemade shampoo, homemade conditioners all for natural hair care. 

All of the below can be in oil, herb, flower or natural state. When using fresh herbs, make your hair care batches smaller as these will not stay fresh as long as if used essential oils in your blends. And always read warnings on health effects as some ingredients should not be used on every person. 

*Ingredients, Herbs and oils you can add to shampoos & conditioners*

*Rosemary *Enhances DARK hair. May also be useful in the prevention and treatment of headlice, excellent for scalp problems such as eczema, oil control, dandruff and itchiness. Avoid while pregnant

*Lavender Oil *has a balancing, harmonizing effect on the emotions and also on the skin making it excellent for use in cosmetics and toiletries where it balances the production of sebum from the oil glands making it beneficial for dry or oily skins for psoriasis, acne, eczema, seborrhea and spots. May help with hair loss from a condition called alopecia areata

*Chamomile *is an excellent rinse for fine hair, especially during hot weather - just be sure to strain it well before using! It is also famed for lightening hair, which is why it is frequently used in shampoos for blonde hair.

*Nettle Roots*, Nettle Leaves, have a long history of use in traditional medicine. Its flesh is rich in minerals and plant hormones and it stimulates hair growth and softens the hair. It is used as a hair rinse (especially for light hair)

*Tea Tree oil* is an Antiseptic, Anti bacterial, Anti fungal, Immune stimulant. Great for dandruff and troubled scalps. Do not expose to mucous membranes

*Olive oil *to add shine to hair. Great for moisturizing hair and the scalp. A little goes a long way in your recipes!

*Ingredients, Herbs and oils you can add to shampoos & conditioners*
*Jojoba oil *is similar to sebum, which is secreted by human sebaceous glands to lubricate and protect skin and hair. Jojoba oil conditions hair and prevents it from becoming brittle and dull. 

*Avocado* Softens skin, helps skin and hair retain moisture and fights the aging process. 

*Coconut oil, milk, or butter *is one of the best natural nutrition for hair. It helps in healthy growth of hair providing them a shinny complexion. Coconut oil prevents dandruff, lice, and lice eggs, even if your scalp is dry. It is an excellent conditioner and helps in the re-growth of damaged hair and provides the essential proteins required for nourishing damaged hair.

*Honey* is high in vitamins and minerals, and has wonderful benefits for the skin and hair. Honey is a good humectant and emollient, serving as a good moisturizer and conditioner. 

*Natural hair color herbs and ingredients*

*Herbs for conditioning and highlighting Pale or Golden Blonde hair:*
Marigold flowers alson known as Calendula , chamomile flowers, nettle, rhubarb root, safflower, mullein flowers, Catnip, rosehips, lemon

*Herbs for conditioning and highlighting Warmer, Golden or Strawberry Blonde hair:*
Barberry, ginger, Goldenrod Powder, Lichen, Rhubarb, Bloodroot

*Herbs for conditioning and accentuating Brunette hair:*
Bay leaves, black walnut hulls, burdock root, nettle, quassia bark, cloves, cinnamon, Coffee, Sage, Potato, Molasses, Oak bark, Red Sandalwood 

*Herbs for conditioning and accentuating Dark hair:*
Alder Bark (black), Juniper, Lavender, Nettle, Black Tea, Blackberry Shoots (black), Coffee, Dock Root (black) Indigo Powder ( Deep blue black), Elder Bark (black), Rosemary, Sage

*Herbs for conditioning and accentuating Reddish tones on brunettes and red hair:*
paprika, rosehips, cloves, Cherry Bark, Beet Juice, Henna, Madder Root, Alder Bark, Hibiscus, Saffron, Rosehips

*Herbs for conditioning and accentuating GREY hair:*
sage, rosemary , Oak bark, Potato, black tea, Walnut, Cloves


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Natural Hair Care Ingredient List - Part II*
From:http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/ingredients_hair.html

*Natural hair color herbs to lighten hair*
*Rhubarb*, added with citrus extracts lemon, grapefruit or pineapple, create the perfect natural highlighting effect on blondes and brunettes. Time and heat from the sun will lighten and add shine to the hair. Several application might apply.

*Honey* contains natural Hydrogen peroxide. Iron in honey oxidizes the oxygen free radicals released by the hydrogen peroxide. By mixing 3/4 cup honey with 1/12 cups regular hair conditioner you can gradually lighten your hair. Apply to damped hair. Wrap hair in saran wrap or a plastic shower cap. Let sit for up to 8 hours, then rinse. 

*Henna*, the colorless kind can create an herbal hair bleach by mixing with orange, lemon and cucumber juice and apply to hair. 

*Common ingredients in hair rinses & scalp scrubs and what they do for your hair & scalp:*

*Apple Cider Vinegar *is used as an acidic rinse. An acidic rinse is so wonderful for your hair in many ways: It restores the natural PH balance of your hair and to close the cuticle ( great to use after chemical services such as hair coloring or perms). Since it closes the hair cuticles, this creates smoother, shiner hair. Apple Cider Vinegar also removes shampoo, conditioner and styling product buildup on the scalp or hair shaft, going one step further than regular shampoo. It also kills bacteria that causes dandruff, itchy scalp and has been known for an effective lice treatment. Regular Vinegar does all the same as above.

*Dark Brown Sugar or fine grated oatmeal* make perfect head scrubs. You can mix these with conditioner for easy scrubbing. Use before you shampoo!

*Jojoba oil: *Use for a dry scalp. Jojoba oil helps to rebalance sebum

*Tea Tree oil:* Use for oily or dry scalp, dandruff psoriis or dermatitis. Tea tree oil is an Antiseptic, Anti bacterial, and Anti fungal.

*Chamomile:* Chamomile has been clinically proven to have anti-inflammatory and repairing properties.Great for scalp sores or broken out scalp.

*Lavender : *Balances the production of sebum from the oil glands making it beneficial for dry or oily skins for psoriasis, acne, eczema, seborrhea and spots. 

*Nettle Leaves, Nettle Roots:* Very rich in Vitamin A and C. It's flesh is rich in minerals and plant hormones and it stimulates hair growth and softens the hair. 


*Herbs for thinning hair and hair loss*
*Burdock, Catnip, Nettle, Chamomile, Lavender, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto, Thyme, Yucca*


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 8, 2010)

I finally have some pictures. My hair is just-out-the-shower dripping-on-the-floor wet, washed with conditioner without product applied.










The longest bit, that annoying V tail in the middle, is at mid pants pocket length (MPPL ). The other bits I pulled on are slightly shorter, reaching about 1/3 of the pants pocket. So there has been a little growth this year, compared to my last straightened picture in mid-December 2009, when the longest bits were top of PPL. I trimmed 1-2 inches in mid-January.

I put this sopping wet hair in a banded ponytail. Look at how my hair compresses into nothingness when wet, especially the ends. 




That's when I need to remind myself of Lucia's immortal words... 





> Don't worry about the "thin ends" those are your lead hairs shooting out in front first.


 I'll work on "thickening up" rolleyes those ends AFTER I reach classic length... maybe.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2010)

*drops jaw*  Wow, *Yamilee*!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

holy cow poo yamilee!!!  YOUR HAIR IS FAB!!!! love it


----------



## Janet' (Aug 8, 2010)

Ladies...Lovely HAIR!!!


----------



## Toy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yamilee,Awesome Awesome hair!!!


----------



## NJoy (Aug 8, 2010)

Yamilee! Oh my...   Wowzers!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome hair ladies!!! Yamilee SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!....BEAUTIFUL hair lady!!!

Momo you are definitely Hip Length....i'm so jealous right now....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Awesome hair ladies!!! Yamilee SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!!....BEAUTIFUL hair lady!!!
> 
> Momo you are definitely Hip Length....i'm so jealous right now....



lol thanks but i dont think i'm there yet.  i think i need another 2 inches for hl and 4 to 5 for tl...  i think lol


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yamilee21 your pic's was definitely worth the wait! *heart* I am in complete AWE! So B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol




::Elephant looks at Momo's pics again.......................DON'T YOU BACK SASS ME WOMAN!!!!

.....from what I see....it looks like Hip length to me....


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol thanks but i dont think i'm there yet. i think i need another 2 inches for hl and 4 to 5 for tl... i think lol


 
*Hair Anorexia ! * :rofl3:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

lol you 2 are funny...

but i still think i need about 2 more inches... i'll just wait a while lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol you 2 are funny...
> 
> but i still think i need about 2 more inches... i'll just wait a while lol



.....deep sigh.....Okay.....


i say you're already there...but raddah raddah raddah


----------



## Lita (Aug 8, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I finally have some pictures. My hair is just-out-the-shower dripping-on-the-floor wet, washed with conditioner without product applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better GROW! Cant wait to see you at thigh length.....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 8, 2010)

I finally purchased some Goody Spin Pins today. I am kicking myself for not having bought them before... they are super-easy to use, and the bun holds very well. I love my Flexi-8s, but sometimes using them to bun aggravates my headaches. The Spin Pins will be a good alternative I think.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I finally purchased some Goody Spin Pins today. I am kicking myself for not having bought them before... *they are super-easy to use, and the bun holds very well.* I love my Flexi-8s, but sometimes using them to bun aggravates my headaches. The Spin Pins will be a good alternative I think.


 
I hate to say this but I've pretty much abandoned my Flexi 8's in favor of the Spins Pins.  I just love these and use them everyday.

My hair still tends to give me headaches sometimes from the heaviness, especially if it's wet/damp.  I don't know how to fix this (well, besides taking my hair down of course).


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I hate to say this but I've pretty much abandoned my Flexi 8's in favor of the Spins Pins. ...



But the Flexi-8s are so much prettier than the Spin Pins. My hair has to be absolutely dry when I use the Flexi-8s; wet or damp hair tends to pull too much after a while. Can you use the Spin Pins on your wet hair?


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I hate to say this but I've pretty much abandoned my Flexi 8's in favor of the Spins Pins. I just love these and use them everyday.
> 
> *My hair still tends to give me headaches sometimes from the heaviness, especially if it's wet/damp. *I don't know how to fix this (well, besides taking my hair down of course).


 
I don't know if this will help.... It comes from the Floor Length Club Ladies... "JJJLonghair"s message reply...

*Re: Hair Weight Getting to be an Issue *

I find that you need to distribute the weight of the bun with multiple clips. I
have a comfy bun tutorial you should watch.
This is so comfortable and I can wear it all day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OZEDOMF5ek

Another tip is to put your hair in a ponytail first and then the bun.
The ponytail secures the hair in place better.

I wear my pretzel bun sometimes, but it is not as comfy since If use 2 big
clips.I also use multiple clips with the pretzel bun, but it is harder to hide
the clips. With the cinnamon bun the clips are hidden.

Try the comfy cinnamon bun Doreen and let me know how it worked.
Scunci makes similar clips since the ones in the video are hard to find now. My
hair is very heavy at 59".

JJJ


--- In [email protected], "Doreen Ellen Bell-Dotan"
<[email protected]> wrote:
>
> In her latest video Torrin mentioned that the weight of herr hair is sometimes
uncomfortable and the pretzel bun or nautilus are the best styles for her.
>
> I'm having the same problem with the weight. It gets really uncomfortable
after a few hours in any bun.
>
> Where do you all position the pretzel and nautilus for maximum comfort?
>
> Any other suggestions?
>
> D2
>


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> But the Flexi-8s are so much prettier than the Spin Pins. My hair has to be absolutely dry when I use the Flexi-8s; wet or damp hair tends to pull too much after a while. Can you use the Spin Pins on your wet hair?


 

I've used them on damp hair.   My wet/damp hair is heavy so I do feel some tension though.

Flexi 8's are prettier but I wear the spin pins more out of convinience.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

celinestarr...  what i do is allow my hair to air dry down (and if in a hurry use a diffuser) and then bun.  if i try to dry in a bun my hair is heavy too and take days to dry and will bother my scalp.  your hair is way thicker+longer than mine so i can only imagine the weight of it.  but once my hair is fully dry its 10x lighter and easier to deal with

on a side note... yes, spin pins rule.  i already have spin pin fever spreading at work since i have like the 4th longest hair (of all nationalities) in the building lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> .....deep sigh.....Okay.....
> 
> 
> i say you're already there...but raddah raddah raddah



OOOOHHH!!!! you done busted out the "raddah raddah!"


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 8, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> celinestarr... what i do is allow my hair to air dry down (and if in a hurry use a diffuser) and then bun. if i try to dry in a bun my hair is heavy too and take days to dry and will bother my scalp. your hair is way thicker+longer than mine so i can only imagine the weight of it. but once my hair is fully dry its 10x lighter and easier to deal with
> 
> on a side note... yes, spin pins rule. i already have spin pin fever spreading at work since i have like the 4th longest hair (of all nationalities) in the building lol


 

This is why I'm down to washing my hair only once a week. I do not use heat so my hair needs ample time to dry before going out.  I worked last night and no choice but to wear my hair a little damp.

You're right; dry hair is much lighter but than wet hair, ouch, lol! Wet hair in a bun is so heavy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 8, 2010)

yeah.. i cant stand wet or damp buns. plus, i think my hair just feels softer when air dried.  but that's the sacrifice of thick hair lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay!  I've found a way to wear my Ficcares without pain!  First, I gathered my hair on top of my head. Then, I used three Goody Spin Pins. One on the top, one on the bottom, and one opposite of the side that I inserted my Ficcare on. I inserted my Ficcare after inserting the Spin Pins.  The result:



















Now I have the strong, secure, comfortable hold of the Spin Pins but also the decoration/prettiness of the Ficcare.  Best of both worlds.  Plus you can't see the Spin Pins so it looks as if the Ficcare is holding it all.  Thick coarse hair is hard to style but I'm getting there, lol!  One day it will be easy.

I got my Ficcares from www.ficcare.com

My three Ficcares (all pictured above) are the Maximus clips.  The burgundy and caramel colors are from the Border II collection and the pink one is from the Lotus Classic collection.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr - I really like it!  It looks really cute! and I am glad the pain  issue is solved!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 9, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr - I really like it! It looks really cute! and I am glad the pain  issue is solved!


 
I remember your post from yesterday about distributing the weight of the bun with mulptiple clips to prevent pain/tension and it works.  Last time I wore my Ficcare a few months ago it was so painful that I just took my hair down at work and haven't worn it again until now.  I love the Ficcares and it broke my heart that I couldn't wear them (plus they're so expensive and that made me even more sad, lol).  Now I can wear them.  Thanks for posting that, *Candy*.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 10, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I finally have some pictures. My hair is just-out-the-shower dripping-on-the-floor wet, washed with conditioner without product applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



  dreaming


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok you guys know I am in to "homemade" hair products and herbs.... This is for anyone to try but I know Mz.MoMo is using homemade juice. So Mz.MoMo if you want a boost in hair growth try this:

You remember one of the recipes from the homemade conditioners?
From: http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Hair Regrowth Hot Oil Conditioner *[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Ingredients:[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]3 drops of essential oil of thyme[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]3 drops of essential oil of lavender[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]3 drops of essential oil of rosemary[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]3 drops of essential oil of cedarwood[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]1/8 cup of grapeseed oil[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]1/8 cup of jojoba oil[/FONT]


Well pure herbs are strong so for a spray bottle you only need *1 drop* of each *herb essentail oil*, then your *dabs of other Oils* and *Veg. Glycerine* then the rest *water.* Mix and "Walla" you got a hair growth juice spray.... I've got a hair growing farm going on, on my head....** and the smell of the herbs are wonderful!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 10, 2010)

that is great!!!  like remember when my scalp was all yucky from the skala and i used the tea tree oil in my oil to massage my scalp?  well i add it to my juice now and it feels to refreshing.  i want to try peppermint oil and lavender.  and its become a permanent mix in my oil


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that is great!!! like remember when my scalp was all yucky from the skala and i used the tea tree oil in my oil to massage my scalp? well i add it to my juice now and it feels to refreshing. i want to try peppermint oil and lavender. and its become a permanent mix in my oil


 
Excellent! the peppermint is good for cooling effect. Lavender is one of the hair growth aids.

*Any of these herbs will aid in hair growth...*
_Burdock, Catnip, Nettle, Chamomile, Lavender, Rosemary, Saw Palmetto, Thyme, Yucca_ 

But when mixing herbs together becareful... you need to make sure they can be mixed without negative effect. Just go to that website when you are not sure about your mixture.... it will help you. Eventually you'll become an expert at mixing *"herbs"!*  Because you are already an expert at mixing the *JUICE!*


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 10, 2010)

Subscribing, this will be inspiring


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my first two sets of hairsticks yseterday but just opened them today.  I got them from www.crystalmood.com .
Since I've never used hair sticks before I decided to give them a try and I love them.   I want more.   

Here they are:







Here are some hairstyles with only the two sticks holding my hair and nothing else:


























  <----Slighly blurry pic but taken with flash on low light setting.  My hair is dark and hard to photograph with bright objects inserted.  Any pointers on how to take better pics would greatly be appreciated.

I wasn't expecting hairsticks to work for me.  I'm impressed.  Now, I'm into collecting hairsticks.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2010)

oooh!!! so pretty!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 14, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oooh!!! so pretty!


 

Thanks *Mz. MoMo*.  

My hair is so dark and the sticks are lighter so I had trouble photographing this.  When I used the flash it showed my hair in great detail but washed the sticks out but when I didn't use flash like in the pictures above you can see the sticks in detail but not the hair.     How do I overcome this?


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no.  

Since my hair is so dark I tried using a low light setting with flash and it worked.  Now I have to delete all of my pics and post better ones.  

ETA:  Not today, lol!.  My camera's low on power.  Better luck next time, lol!!!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 14, 2010)

I love those!!! They look beautiful in your hair!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr - Those sticks look beautiful in your hair!  Thanks for the link... off to take a look!


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I finally have some pictures. My hair is just-out-the-shower dripping-on-the-floor wet, washed with conditioner without product applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm not going to straighten until sept or oct.  org i said i wouldnt post pix til then but i took a pic because i felt like i was having a really good hair day lol.  then i couldnt help but to have some stretched curls pix so this is where i naturally wear my pants (like i said, i think i wear my pants a bit high)... and no laughing at mah gut! lol





CelinaStarr said:


> Length check.  I've reached my goal of slightly below pants pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!  I just peeked in   Such gorgeous hair & Yamilee & CelinaStarr are at my goal length!!  Congrats!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been looking around for hair sticks that I would someday like to own and here are some links that I've found (or was informed of by others):

http://www.ketylo.com <---I've heard so many good things about these and want to order some soon.  The Dymondwoods are waterproof; so, they're good for wet/damp bunning.  These are a favorite at the Long Hair Community.  These are gorgeous but simple sticks.

http://www.crystalmood.com <----This site has recieved mixed reviews over at the Long Hair Care Community, but I like my sticks from them and had no issues.  There's a sale going on now and many of the sticks are less than $10 (many less than $5). 

http://www.dressytresses.com/  <----So many pretty sticks and long lengths too (which is great for thick, curly, coarse hair like mine).

www.longhairloom.com/stickshome.html  <----Beautiful and offers Ketylo sticks with toppers

www.longlocks.com/  <---- I've seen a few people at the Long Hair Community with these.  These sticks are so gorgeous but *EXPENSIVE* and from what I've heard shipping is very slow and it can take a few *MONTHS* to recieve an order.  Those that have these sticks say that they're worth it though.  As for me, well a gal can dream, lol!  I will continue admiring these from afar.

*Esty* shops with beautiful hairsticks and good reviews:

Hairjems

Timberstone Turnings <----These look okay to me but a lot of people over at the Long Hair Care Community love these. I think the poster *Mwedzi*, a member on this forum with very beautiful hair, has one.

Aliarose

Night Blooming

Lfaigen 

Quecraft<---A lot of people like these.  I tend to like hairsticks that are very girly with colors like pink and purple but I am so happy that I didn't overlook these.  There are many beautiful sticks here and according to posters at the Long Hair Community and on this forum these sticks are not only inexpensive (many being less than $10) but beautiful, well made, and sturdy.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr, how do the sticks hold your hair up by themselves? I am going to need a step by step pictorial to understand that. I have tried hair stick styles by using pencils and Chinese chopsticks for practice, but nothing stays up longer than a few minutes.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I love hairsticks, especially the ketylos!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 15, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> CelinaStarr, how do the sticks hold your hair up by themselves? I am going to need a step by step pictorial to understand that. I have tried hair stick styles by using pencils and Chinese chopsticks for practice, but nothing stays up longer than a few minutes.


 

I insert mine using a weaving motion gathering the hair against my scalp and the bun. I watched a few youtube videos and read the instructions from websites. Here are the sites that I found helpful:

This is how I do it:

www.longlocks.com/how-to-use-hair-sticks.htm 

www.dressytresses.com/hair/gallery/instruct/hair-bun/

http://www.howcast.com/videos/239122-How-To-Use-Hair-Sticks

You can also start by inserting at the tip opposite the direction that you want it to go then then turn it around and weave it through:

http://hairstyling.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_to_use_hair_sticks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1y_56ncI70

http://www.youtube.com/user/StoneSoupStyle#p/u/1/tjDD2r7kz5c

^^^^I just tried this technique just a few minutes ago and it works pretty well. I like this method too.

Some people do it like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XOm2MfrRZY


The trick is to just weave it through. They're surprisingly easy to use.


----------



## Spring (Aug 16, 2010)

Celina I love the hair sticks in your siggy :heart2:


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 16, 2010)

My sticks from www.dressytresses.com arrived today. They are longer and thicker than the ones from www.crystalmood.com . I find the longer and thicker sticks even easier to use on my thicker hair.

Here are the hair sticks:






I played around with them:










^^^^Lol!!! I was feeling creative.  







Only the sticks are holding my hair and nothing else.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to vent.  Sorry.

Here's my attempt at the Chinese bun:






It was a complete fail and I couldn't even get it to stay so I used a few Goody Spin Pins to hold it.

Anyway, I don't know what possessed me to wrap my hair around the topper.       Doing this can cause the topper to break plus *hair can get caught in it*.    

Well a few of my hair did get caught and I had to cut them.     It was only about 2-4 strands.  I showed my mom and she said that there was barely anything there, but I just hate experiencing breakage even if it's just a few strands.  I'm so disappointed in myself for being so careless. 

I've read multiple times on various hair stick sites not to wrap hair around the toppers.  I don't know what I was thinking...  Just a word of caution for all.  Toppers are not part of the usuable length and are really just for decoration.


----------



## Toy (Aug 16, 2010)

Those hair sticks are gorgeous and so is all that beautiful hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 16, 2010)

Toy said:


> Those hair sticks are gorgeous and so is all that beautiful hair.


 

Thank you.  I enjoy playing around with the sticks and using them.  Breakage freaks me out though.  Im feeling a little bummed over the few strands that were carelessly lost, but I learned.  I was having a little too much fun and decided to wrap my hair around the beaded topper part.


----------



## Toy (Aug 16, 2010)

Dont feel Bad we live and we learn i had a single strand knot today and i kept dwelling on it and looking at my hair driving myself crazy then i told myself i will be ok.Hope you feel better your hair is still beautiful!!!


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I got my first two sets of hairsticks yseterday but just opened them today.  I got them from www.crystalmood.com .
> Since I've never used hair sticks before I decided to give them a try and I love them.   I want more.
> 
> Here they are:
> ...



Fits your hair perfect!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2010)

Flat ion just a little & it started to revert (Fast)
Will try to get a better picture...(very humid today in the big Apple)

In the 2nd photo is the v shape of my hair & my hand is at the tip its the longest part!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Lita said:


> Flat ion just a little & it started to revert (Fast)
> Will try to get a better picture...(very humid today in the big Apple)
> 
> In the 2nd photo is the v shape of my hair & my hand is at the tip its the longest part!
> ...


 
Yay, we can see pictures!

*Lita*, your hair is super duper long and pretty.  Congrats.  Can't wait to see more and thank you for sharing.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Toy said:


> Dont feel Bad we live and we learn i had a single strand knot today and i kept dwelling on it and looking at my hair driving myself crazy then i told myself i will be ok.Hope you feel better your hair is still beautiful!!!


 
  Thanks.  You're right.  Sorry to hear about the SSK.  Don't things like this just freak us long hairs out, lol?! When I showed my parents the little hairs around the topper their response was this:  

Lol, but they just don't understand.  It's not often that I get breakage and knots.

Anyway, I love your hair and it is so gorgeous and long.  Are your joining us in the Classic Length challenge?  You should.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Aug 17, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thanks.  You're right.  Sorry to hear about the SSK.  Don't things like this just freak us long hairs out, lol?! When I showed my parents the little hairs around the topper their response was this:
> 
> Lol, but they just don't understand.  It's not often that I get breakage and knots.
> 
> Anyway, I love your hair and it is so gorgeous and long.  Are your joining us in the Classic Length challenge?  You should.



How do you prevent SSKs?? (and breakage?) Is there something special about your regimen? ...or your genetics? I seem to get them all too often! Frustrating.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 17, 2010)

wyldcurlz said:


> How do you prevent SSKs?? (and breakage?) Is there something special about your regimen? ...or your genetics? I seem to get them all too often! Frustrating.



Sorry to hear about your SSKs.  

I have thick coarse strands; so I think this helps prevent breakage.  I also rarely use combs or brushes and just finger comb mostly.  I think this helps too.

Every once in a while I my see a SSK on the ends.  My beautician didn't seem too concerned and just told me that mine are from shed hairs that wrap around my hair and don't fall out.   My ends aren't very curly. But are more s/wavy shaped.

Keeping well moisturized hair and not letting the hair dry loose helps.  Also, since I've stopped using cones I hardly see any at all.  Cones make my hair stick together thus increasing the chance of knots.  I think wearing the hair stretched out in buns helps too.  I never use gels, mousse, or other stylers ever and I think this helps too.  I also think keeping the hair coated with conditioners helps.

I think fine hair is more prone to SSKs and breakage and must be treated delicately.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

Lita said:


> Flat ion just a little & it started to revert (Fast)
> Will try to get a better picture...(very humid today in the big Apple)
> 
> In the 2nd photo is the v shape of my hair & my hand is at the tip its the longest part!
> ...


 
Wow great progress! Now I am definitely adding you to the list of CL for December 2010.  You've been playing hide-and-seek!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

CelinaStarr - Sorry for your pain... but I understand... I am freaking out from seeing the normal shedding... I have to keep reminding myself that some hair must shed even if it's one strand!  I think we are all getting more sensitive about our hair!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

Toy - I already added you to part 2.... I am not going to let you play hide-and-seek... It's been a while since I have seen your hair and I know it's beautiful!

Everyone - If I forgot to add someone I should have....Please let me know..it was not on purpose!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2010)

lita!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!


on another note, i think you guys have to keep in mind that when our hair is soooo long, our shed hair looks to be more than what it is.  especially if you do what i do and ball all the hair together.  the longer strands make it appear to be more hair lost


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Lita*, wow that looks so very long! If your pants had had pockets, I think you would be BPPL (below pants pocket length,   ).

Mz.MoMo, you are so right about the shed hair... a few long strands balled up together can look far more significant than they should, .


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just wanted to share a picture of "something different." I got a bit bored with the buns, so I did a lazy rollerset this weekend. By lazy, I mean I made 14 ponytails, used foam rollers, and air-dried overnight. I know foam rollers have kind of a bad reputation on LHCF, but I've never observed any damage from them, and at this length, the magnetic rollers require too much effort (plus my head can't fit under a dryer with rollers). The "tail" hanging below the rest is the section of hair that has a really loose texture; as it gets longer, it hangs ever-straighter. I usually pin it up because it looks so out of place. And yes, that is a small Flexi-8 gathering up about 1/3 of my hair.


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of "something different." I got a bit bored with the buns, so I did a lazy rollerset this weekend. By lazy, I mean I made 14 ponytails, used foam rollers, and air-dried overnight. I know foam rollers have kind of a bad reputation on LHCF, but I've never observed any damage from them, and at this length, the magnetic rollers require too much effort (plus my head can't fit under a dryer with rollers). The "tail" hanging below the rest is the section of hair that has a really loose texture; as it gets longer, it hangs ever-straighter. I usually pin it up because it looks so out of place. And yes, that is a small Flexi-8 gathering up about 1/3 of my hair.



Beautiful...I've done this with my ponytails too & the v part of my hair always looks out of place..
I have tried blunt cuts & it still grows the same way..lol (I think its my natural hair pattern)





Happy Hair Growing!.


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> *Lita*, wow that looks so very long! If your pants had had pockets, I think you would be BPPL (below pants pocket length,   ).
> 
> Mz.MoMo, you are so right about the shed hair... a few long strands balled up together can look far more significant than they should, .



BPPL..Lol (I love it)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AngelDoll (Aug 17, 2010)

Just peeping in to see what you ladies are up to. It is some awesome hair in here. I will continue to , I mean cheer you ladies on.


----------



## Toy (Aug 17, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Toy - I already added you to part 2.... I am not going to let you play hide-and-seek... It's been a while since I have seen your hair and I know it's beautiful!
> 
> Everyone - If I forgot to add someone I should have....Please let me know..it was not on purpose!


 

OK Candy828 im in Lol..Like i had a choice!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

AngelDoll said:


> Just peeping in to see what you ladies are up to. It is some awesome hair in here. I will continue to , I mean cheer you ladies on.


 
AngelDoll - Aren't you ready to hop in this Challenge?   I think you are playing hide-and-seek too!  So stop  and join the fun!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 17, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


>


 
^^^^^I *heart* your hair so much!  I see you like the Flexi's too.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 17, 2010)

This is a very nice site:  http://www.io.com/~cortese/hair/index.html#care

It talks about growing long hair.  Her general philosophy is to keep it simple.  She wears hair sticks a lot too and has a page showing her collection and giving opinions about each stick.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 17, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lita!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!
> 
> 
> on another note, i think you guys have to keep in mind that when our hair is soooo long, our shed hair looks to be more than what it is. especially if you do what i do and ball all the hair together. the longer strands make it appear to be more hair lost


 

Yeah. Knowing this is the only thing that keeps me sane when it's the time of the year when my hair sheds.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 17, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of "something different." I got a bit bored with the buns, so I did a lazy rollerset this weekend. By lazy, I mean I made 14 ponytails, used foam rollers, and air-dried overnight. I know foam rollers have kind of a bad reputation on LHCF, but I've never observed any damage from them, and at this length, the magnetic rollers require too much effort (plus my head can't fit under a dryer with rollers). The "tail" hanging below the rest is the section of hair that has a really loose texture; as it gets longer, it hangs ever-straighter. I usually pin it up because it looks so out of place. And yes, that is a small Flexi-8 gathering up about 1/3 of my hair.


 

Wow! It turned out beautiful!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Yeah. Knowing this is the only thing that keeps me sane when it's the time of the year when my hair sheds.


 
Loving your sigi!  You are definitely one of us with that *New Length Term "Bottom of My Shirt Length"*  AWESOME!I Love it!

I added you as one of our Supporters....


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 17, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> This is a very nice site: http://www.io.com/~cortese/hair/index.html#care
> 
> It talks about growing long hair. Her general philosophy is to keep it simple. She wears hair sticks a lot too and has a page showing her collection and giving opinions about each stick.


 
CelinaStarr - In the "How Is Your Hair Like Antque Lace?" Section number 1. Wear it UP.... I love the quote _*" you may be able to get away with wearing it down more often, but if it's like mine, you can't. You just can't. The ends will dry up and snap right the h*** off. Bun that sucker. As often as possible" *_That is me all the way!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 18, 2010)

yup....  bunning was the only way for me to get to where i am now.  i remember when i wore my hair down a lot and i got stuck at mbl for like ever.  then i bunned and got to wl and thought "oh, i can wear my hair down again a lot"  then again i got stuck PLUS i got mad split ends.  so the 2nd time around i just stayed in my buns lol


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 19, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I've been looking around for hair sticks that I would someday like to own and here are some links that I've found (or was informed of by others):
> 
> http://www.ketylo.com <---I've heard so many good things about these and want to order some soon.  The Dymondwoods are waterproof; so, they're good for wet/damp bunning.  These are a favorite at the Long Hair Community.  These are gorgeous but simple sticks.
> 
> ...


Because of this post, I went to Quecraft & ordered a haircomb


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2010)

Ooooh!! I love hair sticks and forks!!

I have sticks from Barefoot Maiden (etsy).....she scent me a free pair of earrings with the last set i ordered!

And i have a green 2 prong hair fork from 60th Street.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 19, 2010)

^^I love Barefoot Maiden!! I have 3 pairs or her hairsticks & 4 topped ketylos amongst other hair toys


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 19, 2010)

Are there any stores that sell hair sticks? Do they sell them at the regular bss? I hate ordering online and paying for shipping!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Are there any stores that sell hair sticks? Do they sell them at the regular bss? I hate ordering online and paying for shipping!


 
My area doesn't have much, but I would check around.  Stores like Claires and Ulta sometimes has them.  I would check the mall.  Sometimes the BSS do have them.   It depends on the area.  My area doesn't have much at all.   I mean it's hard to find stuff like Aubrey Organics conditioner and we don't even have a Trader Joes.  You must go to the next state.  

ETA: The ones from places like Claires do tend to be cheaply made and have a tendency to break easily and/or not hold very long thick hair.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 19, 2010)

So many of you ladies have hair sticks!  I'd really like to see pics.  Hair sticks are my latest obsession.  



SmilingElephant said:


> Ooooh!! I love hair sticks and forks!!
> 
> *I have sticks from Barefoot Maiden* (etsy).....she scent me a free pair of earrings with the last set i ordered!
> 
> And i have a green 2 prong hair fork from 60th Street.


 
Those are very pretty sticks!  I want some of those one day.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am into Scarf's at the moment... There are so many cute things you can do with colorful scarf's.

*Right now I am practicing:*
Kelly Wrap
Pleated head
Rose Knot
Neck Wrap but using this on my head

I get all of my instructions from the *"How To Tie Scarfs Guide":*
http://www.texeresilk.com/cms-scarf_tying_guide.html


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 19, 2010)

YALL!!!! my bun got molested at work today!!!  we have a new hire class going on at work and then came on to the floor to sit with other agents and listen to them take calls.  well i was at my supervisor station doing attendance when i feel my bun getting squeezed!!!

now, there is only one person at work who does that to me on a regular basis and today is her day off so i was all confused and turned around.  it was some lil girl (not an actually kid, just some young thang in training) and she looks all shocked and says 
"oh!  i'm sorry!!!  i just wanted to see what you filled your bun with to get it so big...  but its all of your hair huh?!"  and i was like "yeah (crazy look)"  then she apologized for being so rude and i accepted it but i was thinking the whole time "this heifer bet'not have made my bun crooked!" lol


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YALL!!!! my bun got molested at work today!!!  we have a new hire class going on at work and then came on to the floor to sit with other agents and listen to them take calls.  well i was at my supervisor station doing attendance when i feel my bun getting squeezed!!!
> 
> now, there is only one person at work who does that to me on a regular basis and today is her day off so i was all confused and turned around.  it was some lil girl (not an actually kid, just some young thang in training) and she looks all shocked and says
> "oh!  i'm sorry!!!  i just wanted to see what you filled your bun with to get it so big...  but its all of your hair huh?!"  and i was like "yeah (crazy look)"  then she apologized for being so rude and i accepted it but i was thinking the whole time "this heifer bet'not have made my bun crooked!" lol



OMG  that was really rude of her, but I hope she learned her lesson.  I mean if it was fake what was she going to do, embarrass you @ work.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 19, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of "something different." I got a bit bored with the buns, so I did a lazy rollerset this weekend. By lazy, I mean I made 14 ponytails, used foam rollers, and air-dried overnight. I know foam rollers have kind of a bad reputation on LHCF, but I've never observed any damage from them, and at this length, the magnetic rollers require too much effort (plus my head can't fit under a dryer with rollers). The "tail" hanging below the rest is the section of hair that has a really loose texture; as it gets longer, it hangs ever-straighter. I usually pin it up because it looks so out of place. And yes, that is a small Flexi-8 gathering up about 1/3 of my hair.



Beautiful it came out nice, that's ALOT of hair.  
I'm thinking of trying this now that I've seen your results.   I do need a new way to dry style my hair for winter. I can't believe you used regular sponge rollers and your hair is fine and  looks great.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 19, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YALL!!!! my bun got molested at work today!!! we have a new hire class going on at work and then came on to the floor to sit with other agents and listen to them take calls. well i was at my supervisor station doing attendance when i feel my bun getting squeezed!!!
> 
> now, there is only one person at work who does that to me on a regular basis and today is her day off so i was all confused and turned around. it was some lil girl (not an actually kid, just some young thang in training) and she looks all shocked and says
> "oh! i'm sorry!!! i just wanted to see what you filled your bun with to get it so big... but its all of your hair huh?!" and i was like "yeah (crazy look)" then she apologized for being so rude and i accepted it but i was thinking the whole time "this heifer bet'not have made my bun crooked!" lol


 

She had some nerve!!! What makes people think it is okay to do put their hands on someone else? Also, what makes her think it is okay to do that to the people she will be working for, with, or are looking at her for a position. Crazy, imo. I hope you won't end up working with her on a daily basis. That might end up being stressfull.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been stalking...I mean peeking  in this tread since earlier today. I am no where near classic length but when I came in here...I felt like I'm in hair-topia (if that a word )!!!  You ladies have such beautiful hair!!!  

I'm subscribing...hope you don't mind.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 20, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> I have been stalking...I mean peeking  in this tread since earlier today. I am no where near classic length but when I came in here...I felt like I'm in hair-topia (if that a word )!!! You ladies have such beautiful hair!!!
> 
> I'm subscribing...hope you don't mind.


 
 New Subscriber!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> She had some nerve!!! What makes people think it is okay to do put their hands on someone else? Also, what makes her think it is okay to do that to the people she will be working for, with, or are looking at her for a position. Crazy, imo. I hope you won't end up working with her on a daily basis. That might end up being stressfull.



lmfao what ever!!! i pray i'm her supervisor so she has to interact with me on a daily basis and see my bun everyday!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 20, 2010)

Now that would be an interesting scenario! LOL!!! The possibilities.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why does it seem like when you find a product that works really well and you are hooked on it, it is no longer available on the shelf!

Well I was using VS Deep Salon Essence (curl essence), adding it to my juice mix and it worked so well... My curls loved it and I was happy! Now I can no longer find it  and the lady at the store said she doesn't know if she'll get more or not.  She gets other VS line products but not that one. 

I had to find a replacement...  I found a Asian Product with the assistance of the lady working the hair section.  It's called Red Flo Camellia Hair Glazing Essence. It is for curls and has Camellia Oil and Camellia Water in it.  The ingredients are good so I hope it works as well!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 21, 2010)

i hope it works well for you too...  i dunno what i would do if the aussie moist poo and cond or HE HH was to be discontinued...  I'D JUST DIE I TELL YOU!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Why does it seem like when you find a product that works really well and you are hooked on it, it is no longer available on the shelf! ...


This is exactly the problem I have been having for YEARS. So infuriating! That is why I was so happy to learn about the "raw ingredients" and where to buy them on this forum. So far, I am finding it much easier to learn to mix up my own stuff than to rely on store-bought products that will eventually disappear.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 21, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> This is exactly the problem I have been having for YEARS. So infuriating! That is why I was so happy to learn about the "raw ingredients" and where to buy them on this forum. So far, I am finding it much easier to learn to mix up my own stuff than to rely on store-bought products that will eventually disappear.


 
You are 100% correct about that!  I just need one more herb or two, to take the place of curl enhancing....  I am sure I'll find the right blend soon.
I have been working on it, I just haven't found the correct herb yet... But I am close. Then I'll be 100% "homemade"!:woohoo2:


----------



## Lucia (Aug 21, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> This is a very nice site:  http://www.io.com/~cortese/hair/index.html#care
> 
> It talks about growing long hair.  Her general philosophy is to keep it simple.  She wears hair sticks a lot too and has a page showing her collection and giving opinions about each stick.




Thanks for the link she's got extreme length and it's all thick and healthy.  I'm glad more people are blogging about what a scam locks of love is I mean what makes people think that just cause you have long hair you're supposed to chop it off hats some ridiculous stuff. But she has really good tips too pretty much kiss method and PS styles most of he time good haircare techniques work for all hairtypes and are universal.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 21, 2010)

I placed an order for Ketylos about a month ago that included a custom made hair comb.  The owner didn't have enough material for the custom made hair comb at the time, but I finally got the order a few days ago.  Here it is:







^^^^Pictured are: A pair of 7 inch Dymondwood Colonial Chestnut sticks, a pair of 7 inch Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood sticks, and a custom made 6 inch 3 prong fork in Dymondwood Indigo Royalwood.

I really like these.  The finish is so amazingly smooth and they go into my hair like butter.  They're so smooth and gorgeous.  I see why they are a favorite over at the Long Hair Community.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Why does it seem like when you find a product that works really well and you are hooked on it, it is no longer available on the shelf!
> 
> Well I was using VS Deep Salon Essence (curl essence), adding it to my juice mix and it worked so well... My curls loved it and I was happy! Now I can no longer find it  and the lady at the store said she doesn't know if she'll get more or not. She gets other VS line products but not that one.
> 
> I had to find a replacement... I found a Asian Product with the assistance of the lady working the hair section. It's called Red Flo Camellia Hair Glazing Essence. It is for curls and has Camellia Oil and Camellia Water in it. The ingredients are good so I hope it works as well!


 
I hope it works well for you.

That happened to me recently with my Pantene conditioner. I had to find a new one.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 21, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I placed an order for Ketylos about a month ago that included a custom made hair comb. The owner didn't have enough material for the custom made hair comb at the time, but I finally got the order a few days ago. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those are really pretty! Please take pics when you get them. 

I am not good at using those even though I've tried multiple times. I might need to go to youtube for some tutorials.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 21, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i hope it works well for you too...  i dunno what i would do if the aussie moist poo and cond or HE HH was to be discontinued...  I'D JUST DIE I TELL YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mo you always make me laugh!!...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 21, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I placed an order for Ketylos about a month ago that included a custom made hair comb.  The owner didn't have enough material for the custom made hair comb at the time, but I finally got the order a few days ago.  Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been wanting some Ketylos for EVER!!....I LUST after them!!! I want a red pair and a blue pair.....I really like that hair fork tho


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 21, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Those are really pretty! *Please take pics when you get them.*
> 
> I am not good at using those even though I've tried multiple times. I might need to go to youtube for some tutorials.


 
Thank you. I got them a few days ago.   I did take a few pictures but didn't post them here yet because I was starting to think that perhaps I've been posting to many pictures lately?  I don't want people to get tired of my pics, lol!  

I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone.  I never thought I could use them.

















I can kind of see why some people may find the Ketylos harder to use, becuase they are *very* smooth. They are made with a bend for better hold but they're so smooth. I love the way they feel. They're like luxury hair sticks, lol!


----------



## Toy (Aug 21, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you. I got them a few days ago. I did take a few pictures but didn't post them here yet because I was starting to think that perhaps I've been posting to many pictures lately? I don't want people to get tired of my pics, lol!
> 
> I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone. I never thought I could use them.
> 
> ...


 


I enjoy your pictures with all that beautiful hair keep'em coming!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 21, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you. I got them a few days ago.   I did take a few pictures but didn't post them here yet because I was starting to think that perhaps I've been posting to many pictures lately?  I don't want people to get tired of my pics, lol!
> 
> *I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. *I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone.  I never thought I could use them.
> 
> ...




No no no keep em comin! You could post pics everyday I need my addiction fed daily


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you. I got them a few days ago.   I did take a few pictures but didn't post them here yet because I was starting to think that perhaps I've been posting to many pictures lately?  I don't want people to get tired of my pics, lol!
> 
> *I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone.  I never thought I could use them.*
> 
> ...



No way, I think you don't take enough pics, keep em coming I'm taking notes for future styles.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was getting ready to wash my hair so I thought I'd take some pictures with one of my Forks and Hair Sticks...

This is a picture of the Fork.






This is the Fork in my hair... I am still not that good at taking pic's so bear with me...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here are one of the pair of hair sticks I have...






Here is a stick in my hair... The back of my hair was still in braids at this time. so the pick is of the top of my head with a few braids out...


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 22, 2010)

@CelinaStarr - Those are Beautiful!  Feel free to post pic's as often as you like.  I love seeing all the new hair toys!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 22, 2010)

celinaStar and candy... both of yall can post all the pics you want!!!!!


i'm loving it!!!!


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 22, 2010)

There can never be enough pics in a CL thread!!!


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thank you. I got them a few days ago. I did take a few pictures but didn't post them here yet because I was starting to think that perhaps I've been posting to many pictures lately? I don't want people to get tired of my pics, lol!
> 
> I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone. I never thought I could use them.
> 
> ...


 
PLEASE KEEP POSTING PICTURES CELINASTARR AND ALL LADIES OF THIS CL THREAD!
it is such an inspiration to see all of the versatility of this gorgeous hair and that keeps me motivated on my hhj!
it's also great motivation for protective styling. i'm still new here and new to ps'ing, so to see all of these options really keeps me going!
THANK YOU for showing us (literally) how it's done!


----------



## grow (Aug 22, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I was getting ready to wash my hair so I thought I'd take some pictures with one of my Forks and Hair Sticks...
> 
> This is a picture of the Fork.
> 
> ...


 
Candy828, that fork is beautiful!!!
plus you wear it so well, i think i'd like to try a version of it, too!
(mind you, a much smaller version, lol!)
where can i find them?
thank you!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was just starting to wonder. Ever since I got my hairsticks I have been posting a lot but I just really like the sticks and am so excited.



Candy828 said:


>


 

I love this bun* Candy*! The updo with the pretty hair fork is nice and your hair is beautiful. Where did you get your hair sticks from? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... I hope no one feels that I am taking too many pictures. I just really like hair sticks and would like to show everyone. ...





CelinaStarr said:


> ... Ever since I got my hairsticks I have been posting a lot but I just really like the sticks and am so excited. ...



*CelinaStarr*, as others have mentioned, I will never get tired of looking at your hair pictures either, but I must admit, all these hair stick pictures are starting to get to me. Too much temptation.  I am trying to impose an austerity plan on our family right now  - no non-essential purchases whatsoever - and these beautiful pictures and the links to the hair stick vendors are too much, . Every time I come to this thread, I feel like there's a little long-haired devil on my shoulder whispering, "Buy some hair sticks, you know you need hair sticks!" Shoot, and I was already feeling guilty about spending the $6 or so on the Spin Pins, .

*Candy*, that hair fork is gorgeous. I am going to pretend I never saw it. Please don't mention where it came from in a future post.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 22, 2010)

I 2 nd that Yamilee
Just hair toy temptation I want to buy a couple now


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 22, 2010)

Please, please, please keep posting pics of hair, hair styles, hair toys, future hair styles They are so very welcome. There are some boards where there are hardly any pics. I appreciate the time and effort that all of you put into your picture history.


THANK YOU AND KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2010)

Love the pictures.....








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! I have been buying all of my hair sticks, combs, forks, and clips here in Asia at a couple of local stores. So they are mostly family owned businesses with no online capabilities... The hair sticks were less than $2.00 US and they are wood sticks. Those particular ones are 7 inches so I know that's what you like CelinaStarr. Can you believe that?  The Fork was more I think maybe $10.00 US but still a bargain. Most of what I see you can not buy in the USA. I tell you what I will do.  When I am out shopping I will pick up things here and there. and if I find those particular sticks I will pick them up too for you CelinaStarr.  When I come home for vacation which should be in about 6 months. I will bring the stuff back to the US. Then I will post pictures and let whoever wants any of the stuff to let me know. Then will dicuss getting it to you by PM. It's not a big deal because the prices are so low that if I have to keep it all, it wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm loving ALL the pics and ALL the hairtoys!!!

Trying to avoid the temptations as well....but i do want a set of ketylos....and i still didn't buy my other flexi-8s i said i was gonna buy yet.....from the sound of that it seems i've been doing pretty well with not buying anything lately....except my purchase from Bee Mine last week


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 23, 2010)

Six months, so around February-March, huh, Candy? _*eyes the kids' piggy bank*_


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 23, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Six months, so around February-March, huh, Candy? _*eyes the kids' piggy bank*_


 
Yea. It will be in February.... Plenty of time to save those pennies!


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2010)

Just 2 pix...The 2nd pix is my fav hair-style (Every day)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 23, 2010)

*Lita*, you have beautiful princess hair. I love the protective style and your loose hair looks so princess like.



Candy828 said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments! I have been buying all of my hair sticks, combs, forks, and clips here in Asia at a couple of local stores. So they are mostly family owned businesses with no online capabilities... The hair sticks were less than $2.00 US and they are wood sticks. Those particular ones are 7 inches so I know that's what you like CelinaStarr. Can you believe that?  The Fork was more I think maybe $10.00 US but still a bargain. Most of what I see you can not buy in the USA. I tell you what I will do.  When I am out shopping I will pick up things here and there. and if I find those particular sticks I will pick them up too for you CelinaStarr.  When I come home for vacation which should be in about 6 months. I will bring the stuff back to the US. Then I will post pictures and let whoever wants any of the stuff to let me know. Then will dicuss getting it to you by PM. It's not a big deal because the prices are so low that if I have to keep it all, it wouldn't be a problem...



Aww, *Candy*.  You're so sweet to think of all of us.  How kind.  We appreciate it.


----------



## Lita (Aug 23, 2010)

@ CelinaStarr! Thank you...I am a PROTECTIVE STYLE JUNKIE lol...










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I will support you Ladies, I'm just APL, so classic length don't really seem possible to me, and I don't think I can grow my hair that long and if I could I don't know, maybe I should give it a try right, but good luck ladies, and happy hair growing, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Aug 23, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of "something different." I got a bit bored with the buns, so I did a lazy rollerset this weekend. By lazy, I mean I made 14 ponytails, used foam rollers, and air-dried overnight. I know foam rollers have kind of a bad reputation on LHCF, but I've never observed any damage from them, and at this length, the magnetic rollers require too much effort (plus my head can't fit under a dryer with rollers). The "tail" hanging below the rest is the section of hair that has a really loose texture; as it gets longer, it hangs ever-straighter. I usually pin it up because it looks so out of place. And yes, that is a small Flexi-8 gathering up about 1/3 of my hair.


 

I love it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Toy (Aug 23, 2010)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Well I will support you Ladies, I'm just APL, so classic length don't really seem possible to me, and I don't think I can grow my hair that long and if I could I don't know, maybe I should give it a try right, but good luck ladies, and happy hair growing, I can't wait!!!!


 

SlantedEyezMiss2003,Anything is possible with all that beautiful hair you have u are almost there stay positive and keep growing


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 23, 2010)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Well I will support you Ladies, I'm just APL, so classic length don't really seem possible to me, and I don't think I can grow my hair that long and if I could I don't know, maybe I should give it a try right, but good luck ladies, and happy hair growing, I can't wait!!!!



All of us here were APL, some not very long ago at all. I was "stuck" between APL and MBL for at least a dozen years, and it has been a sloooow process to my current length. I'm sure you can reach classic length if you want. 



Lita said:


> Just 2 pix...The 2nd pix is my fav hair-style (Every day) ...


How do you do the style in the second picture? It reminds me of the bun I make with two braided or twisted ponytails wrapped around each other.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 24, 2010)

fully agree...  we were all apl or shorter before.  so if we can do it, any one can.  you just have to want it, stick to it.  know your hair.  and keep it simple


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just 2 pix...The 2nd pix is my fav hair-style (Every day)
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
You have Beautiful Hair Lita! and YES you do have the Princess Look going on... I Love It!  That PS is awesome!  We're going to have to start posting instructions for these styles!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 24, 2010)

New Supporters *omachine*, *2themax*, *tenderheaded* and *SlantedEyezMiss2003*!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 24, 2010)

SlantedEyezMiss2003 said:


> Well I will support you Ladies, I'm just APL, so classic length don't really seem possible to me, and I don't think I can grow my hair that long and if I could I don't know, maybe I should give it a try right, but good luck ladies, and happy hair growing, I can't wait!!!!



Hey You....haven't seen you around here in a while! How are you?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

Such an inspiration, ladies!


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> You have Beautiful Hair Lita! and YES you do have the Princess Look going on... I Love It! That PS is awesome! We're going to have to start posting instructions for these styles!


 
oooh, great hair-do's and instructions too? 
well let me pull up a chair and get my notepad!  
school's in session!


Janet' said:


> Such an inspiration, ladies!


 
ditto!


----------



## Traycee (Aug 24, 2010)

How are you guys storing or organizing your hair toys ...I need some ideas


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 24, 2010)

I just have a simple box that i stuff all my hair toys and accessories in...but i keep my sticks in a drawstring bag i received from 60th street when i bought my fork from them....hint to the ppl who have product lines....decorative boxes are always a plus.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 24, 2010)

Traycee said:


> How are you guys storing or organizing your hair toys ...I need some ideas


 
 Hi Traycee - For hair toy storage, I am using the Cinnamon Hair Method.... see below pic and click on the link for other ideas:



BostonMaria said:


> OMG you have to look at CinnamonHair's hair toys collection. I can hardly wait till my hair is down to my feet LOL
> 
> To see all the pictures click this link http://beyondclassiclength.com/bathroom040710/bathroom10.html


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's how I store my toys:











^^^^This is what I have as of 8/24/10.

First basket closest and horizontal to camera: 5 Ficcares (www.ficcare.com ), 2 Hair Zings (www.hairzing.com ), my custom made Ketylo hair fork (www.ketylo.com ), and two mini claw clips from Walgreens

Second basket that is parallel to the one closest to camera contains my hair sticks.

The  basket off to the side contains my Goody Spin Pins.  In both black  pouches are a set of hair sticks I bought from Raven's Lair (http://www.etsy.com/shop/RavensLair ).






^^^^^Inside the white storage bin that all three of these baskets are sitting on are my Flexi 8's (www.flexi8.com and www.lillarose.biz/index ), my hair comb from www.simplistic-designs.com (it's in the pink bag), and hair screws from http://www.etsy.com/shop/StoliGal (I like Goody Spin Pins much better) are in the black pouch. 

My head bands aren't pictured but I plan on getting another cheap plastic storage bin from Walgreens for them.  Nothing fancy but it works, lol!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Here's how I store my toys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*BALLER!!!!!!* I'm lovin this....i have to pretty up my collection to take pics of it...i just shove it all in a box and call it a freakin day!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Raven's Lair is having a sale because her Grandpa's dog was in an accident and she is trying to pay off the vet bills.  There's not much left there as of now but I guess she'll one day make stuff again.  She said that she is selling everything until it's all gone.

Here's what I got from there:









^^^^Both pairs of hair sticks came in the black pouches and one came with a matching pair of earrings.  It really sucks that I'm allergic to metal and can't wear them in my ears without them itching, lol!


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 25, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Raven's Lair is having a sale because her Grandpa's dog was in an accident and she is trying to pay off the vet bills.  There's not much left there as of now but I guess she'll one day make stuff again.  She said that she is selling everything until it's all gone.



That's a horrible story about her grandfathers dog  
But I love her shop! Thanks for posting this, I ordered these, (just now)
I thought the name suited me ^_^ Since my screen name is in tribute to them!
Hair Pins


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in awe of yall's collections! (envious too!)


----------



## Toy (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful Collection Celinastarr!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 25, 2010)

I made a blog.  It's a simple, plain blog.  Nothing fancy but it has tabs about my hair including my regimen.   Sometimes I get pms about my regimen so I thought it would be nice just to create a page.  My regimen is on Fotki but people many don't seem to like Fotki anymore.    I don't plan on updating the blog often but am always willing to answers questions in my little chat box.


----------



## Toy (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^Off to check it out !!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me know what you think.  I checked for typos as best I could, lol.   I copied and pasted some of the regimen part, because it's been the same for quite a while now.


----------



## Toy (Aug 25, 2010)

You did a great Job i love design with the old pictures very nice i need help subscribing please for the life of me i cant find the button or figure it out.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 26, 2010)

Toy said:


> You did a great i love design with the old pictures very nice i need help subscribing please for the life of me i cant find the button or figure it out.



There's a little button on my blog right before the blog archive that says "Follow".  You can click that button to follow my blog but I think you have to have a blogger account. 

I was just about to add a button for others to subscribe by email but I want to read up more about it first.


----------



## Toy (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok I will wait til you have more info on the Email Thingy.


----------



## jupitermoon (Aug 26, 2010)

Toy said:


> Ok I will wait til you have more info on the Email Thingy.



Okay.  I used Google's feedburner and added a subscribe by email option.  You will only receive email when I update and there will be an option included to unsubscribe from my website with each email.

To those that have a Google account, you can simply choose "Follow".


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just 2 pix...The 2nd pix is my fav hair-style (Every day)


Simply beautiful!!


Traycee said:


> How are you guys storing or organizing your hair toys ...I need some ideas



I'm not classic length, but I store my hairsticks in a small vase, hair scrunchies in a decorative hat box, & hair clips clipped on an organizer.


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Toy*, is that an updated ponytail on the pikistrip?  It looks like a hip length pony to me!  It's awesome!  B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L and I love it!


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Toy*, is that an updated ponytail on the pikistrip? It looks like a hip length pony to me! It's awesome! B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L and I love it!


 
had to cosign :heart2: :heart2:


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just 2 pix...The 2nd pix is my fav hair-style (Every day)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I can't believe I missed this update!  Beautiful!!  Thanks ladies for the inspiration


----------



## Traycee (Aug 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Hi Traycee - For hair toy storage, I am using the Cinnamon Hair Method.... see below pic and click on the link for other ideas:


 
Wow Cinnamon collection .... Thanks I got some really good ideas... I like the sticks in the vases...


----------



## Traycee (Aug 26, 2010)

schipperchow1 said:


> Simply beautiful!!
> 
> 
> I'm not classic length, but I store my hairsticks in a small vase, hair scrunchies in a decorative hat box, & hair clips clipped on an organizer.


 
Thanks.. I think I'm going to do the vase...


----------



## Toy (Aug 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Toy*, is that an updated ponytail on the pikistrip? It looks like a hip length pony to me! It's awesome! B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L and I love it!


 
 Yeah u should've seen my eyes when i came in this Thread Thank you Ladies.


----------



## Traycee (Aug 26, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Here's how I store my toys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow... Love your collection... i just started buying the Flexi 8's and I love them.. I only have 5 but I want more


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been stalking this thread since I found LHCF a few months ago and I have read every bit of it!   Beautiful heads of hair, a wealth of information, and most of all beautiful sisters who are humble about their much deserved success.  

I'm subbing!

I am SO inspired!


----------



## Lita (Aug 26, 2010)

Toy said:


> ^^^Off to check it out !!!



Toy your pony-tail is beautiful....(Great progress)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 26, 2010)

New subscribing supporters tkj25 and bebezazueta!


----------



## Toy (Aug 26, 2010)

Lita said:


> Toy your pony-tail is beautiful....(Great progress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thank you  and your hair is Gorgeous & Long great Progress!!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Lita* from now on when I refer to you.... I'll be calling you *"Princess Lita" * I am loving your hair!


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> *Lita* from now on when I refer to you.... I'll be calling you *"Princess Lita" * I am loving your hair!


 
*Awwwwwww, *Thank you! (Princess Lita) I can get use to that...lol






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Coming to theaters this Fall! *

Tangled: Animated movie about Rapunzle! I think it will be really cute.

*Watch the Trailer:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip_0CFKTO9E

Long Hair! I'm There!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

Toy said:


> Yeah u should've seen my eyes when i came in this Thread Thank you Ladies.


 
Congratz, 
Love the new length and the update pics.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 29, 2010)

What happened to the HL challenge I can't find it anywhere and I subscribed.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 29, 2010)

here it is http://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/424352-Hip-Length-Challenge-2010


----------



## Spring (Aug 31, 2010)

I couldn't find the thread in my profile, so I'm bumping so it'll at least show up in my statistics again


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey ladies do you ever sleep in your buns? I have some spin pins in and was wondering if it would be ok to sleep in them and let this style last until next wash day. TIA!


----------



## Toy (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never slept in a bun as soon as i get home that bun comes down i like to be free  .


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2010)

I sleep in a loose bun. Its usually held down by one or two bobby pins. Its too uncomfortable to sleep with a ponytail holder, plus I'm afraid of breakage.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 2, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies do you ever sleep in your buns? I have some spin pins in and was wondering if it would be ok to sleep in them and let this style last until next wash day. TIA!


 
Spin Pins should be very comfortable to sleep in.  I sleep with my hair back in one loose braid.  I sleep wild and can't have a bun getting in my way, lol!  Plus, like *Toy* mentioned, I like to be free.  I look forward to taking my hair down at the end of the day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 3, 2010)

i sleep in my spin pins 

i take my bun down too after a long day but before bed i put my hair in a loose bun on the very top of my head (this way i can lay on my back, side or what ever because i sleep crazy as well lol) and put the spin pins in.  

i dont feel them and for the most part my bun is still intact and i dont worry about breakage cause my bun is soooooooo loose.

i cant sleep with my hair loose or in a braid because i pull my hair.  like i said, i sleep crazy so when i toss and turn sometimes i pull my hair and it wakes me up because i turn my head while my braid is stuck under my shoulder, a hand, in my arm pit, under on of the dogs, in one of the dogs mouth, other random crap lol


----------



## Janet' (Sep 3, 2010)

OMGee, I just bought my 1st Flexi8 on suggestion of CelinaStarr!!! Thanks so much! I am slowly but surely building my collection for my slow growing hair. I've said it before and I'll say it again, what an inspiration!!!!


----------



## Spring (Sep 3, 2010)

I sleep with my hair scarfed but in a loose braid... (it does get stuck under my body sometimes )


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 3, 2010)

I usually sleep in buns. It is a rare thing if I do not.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Flexi 8  is offering 5 days of free shipping from Wednesday* September 8th* until Sunday *September 12th* for all orders over $20.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

I dont want to make a new thread but has anyone seen the Waist Length 2010 challenge? lol


I'm REALLY tempted to get a flexi 8! Thanks for sharing CelinaStarr


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I dont want to make a new thread but has anyone seen the Waist Length 2010 challenge? lol
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY tempted to get a flexi 8! Thanks for sharing CelinaStarr



What's going on in there, lol?   I'll check it out.   

I hate to be a Debbie Downer but I really dislike this new forum layout, in particularly the color.   I wish a darker background could be added or something.  Just too much white.   This place looks unfinished.  Due to the new layout it's  been taking me a while to navigate the forums and I don't log on as much so there's a lot I haven't checked out...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

No nothing is going on I can't find it! lol I was looking for it yesterday in the search box and nothing came up. Just wondering if anyone had the link saved or saw it floating around recently. I couldn't even find it in my recent posts. And I dont like this new layout either. I think MANY people dont like it because the site isn't nearly as active as it used to be.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> No nothing is going on I can't find it! lol I was looking for it yesterday in the search box and nothing came up. Just wondering if anyone had the link saved or saw it floating around recently. I couldn't even find it in my recent posts. And I dont like this new layout either. I think MANY people dont like it because the site isn't nearly as active as it used to be.



LOL!   LOL!  I was just looking for it too.  This message board has been a mess for the past week or so.   I heard that the updates will take about a month to complete.  Hopefully by the end of the month things will be much better.    I've noticed too the the forum isn't as active and many posters don't even post anymore.

One big improvement that they could do now is just to get rid of all of this white.  This is just hideous.   A simple dark blue background would be nice. Everything kind of blends into each other.   Some of the new features are nice but this color scheme is hard on the eyes...


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I dont want to make a new thread but has anyone seen the Waist Length 2010 challenge? lol
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY tempted to get a flexi 8! Thanks for sharing CelinaStarr



You might have more success actually googling "waist length challenge 2010".  That's how I found some of the threads when the search here wasn't pulling it up.  HTH


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 9, 2010)

here's the link to wl 10 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425434

i also dont like the new layout, there is way too much white, and i post about half as much as i used to.

i thought it was just me because bhm changed their layout too and i just havent been on either website so i thought maybe i was slowing down or something but i guess its everyone.  i really dont like change so i'm quite upset lol

now i've been logging on really just for the mental health thread and NOTD thread and only pop up here every so often.

i still dont feel like doing a update.  i said i was doing one around my b-day since i was gonna roller set for my b-day.  but now i dont know if i want to do that even lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Spring said:


> You might have more success actually googling "waist length challenge 2010".  That's how I found some of the threads when the search here wasn't pulling it up.  HTH



Thanks so much! I found it!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=425434 If anyone wants to stop by to offer some encouraging words


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

hahaha Mz. MoMo same time!

ETA: PLEEEEAAASSEEEE UPDATE ON YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 9, 2010)

lol yeah i noticed that too 

my b-day is in 2 wks so if i can motivate my self by then i will lol but if i'm feeling on my b-day how i'm feeling now... well, it may not happen lol


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> LOL!   LOL!  I was just looking for it too.  This message board has been a mess for the past week or so.   I heard that the updates will take about a month to complete.  Hopefully by the end of the month things will be much better.    I've noticed too the the forum isn't as active and many posters don't even post anymore.
> 
> One big improvement that they could do now is just to get rid of all of this white.  This is just hideous.   A simple dark blue background would be nice. Everything  blends into each other.   Some of the new features are nice this color scheme is hard on the eyes...


There was a section in the user control panel in the old format 
where you could change the color you see the forum in you 
could cstomize it. Check the quick links that takes you to 
subscribed threads there may be user control panel or something  I'll look for it. 



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I dont want to make a new thread but has anyone seen the Waist Length 2010
> challenge? lol
> I'm REALLY tempted to get a flexi 8! Thanks for sharing
> CelinaStarr


I can't find the Tailbone length challenge either.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Flexi 8  is offering 5 days of free shipping from Wednesday* September 8th* until Sunday *September 12th* for all orders over $20.


 
Pusha ....
J/k


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Here ya go Lucia

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=435248

I googled it


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been throwing a silent tantrum  over this site...  I can't find things half the time. I can't post my pics. The white is blinding. The ad's mixed in the Threads is confusing.... I think I pulled up the wrong link or something....  So yea... I have stayed away a bit....

On another note, I hope everyones hair is doing great! and progressing along!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Flexi 8  is offering 5 days of free shipping from Wednesday* September 8th* until Sunday *September 12th* for all orders over $20.


 
Thanks for saving this lurker some $$$, Celina. I ordered a couple and hope I love them as much as you!


----------



## Spring (Sep 10, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol yeah i noticed that too
> 
> my b-day is in 2 wks so if i can motivate my self by then i will lol but if i'm feeling on my b-day how i'm feeling now... well, it may not happen lol


 


LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> hahaha Mz. MoMo same time!
> 
> ETA: PLEEEEAAASSEEEE UPDATE ON YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!



I agree..... please update


----------



## Spring (Sep 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I have been throwing a silent tantrum  over this site...  I can't find things half the time. *I can't post my pics*. The white is blinding. The ad's mixed in the Threads is confusing.... I think I pulled up the wrong link or something....  So yea... I have stayed away a bit....
> 
> On another note, I hope everyones hair is doing great! and progressing along!



I've been confused about how to post pics, because some of the ladies have post pics in their update threads, but I'm having difficulty trying to find out how to do that as well :scratchch


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Mz.MoMo5235*,

  I hope you feel better.  Take it easy,   



Lucia said:


> Pusha ....
> J/k


 
Lol!   



Candy828 said:


> I have been throwing a silent tantrum  over this site...  I can't find things half the time. I can't post my pics. The white is blinding. The ad's mixed in the Threads is confusing.... I think I pulled up the wrong link or something....  So yea... I have stayed away a bit....
> 
> On another note, I hope everyones hair is doing great! and progressing along!



I hope you're doing well too.   This site is acting weird today.  Every time I Thank a post the page reloads and sends me back to the top.   I feel like this --->   when it happens, lol.


----------



## Spring (Sep 10, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *Mz.MoMo5235*,
> 
> I hope you feel better.  Take it easy,
> 
> ...


 
Celina, that has been driving me crazy..... right when I think everything's back to normal   (I love that green fistshake)


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay.  I ordered from Quecraft almost a month ago and just received my order two days ago, lol!!  I haven't felt like updating or taking pictures lately either and the fact that this site is harder to navigate hasn't helped.

Here are the sticks plus the free owl key chain that I got with my order:






The owl key chain is so cute.  I love owls and I love the sound they make.  There are owls in my area and I enjoy listening to them.  A few months ago I finally saw one for the very first time and it was beautiful. It's weird how I've heard them all my life but never got the chance to see one up until a few months ago.  They're good at hiding, lol!  The key chain has nice detail.

Hair held with two hair sticks only:












Hair held with one hair stick only:











The butterfly one is my favorite.

The overall quality is nice and they hold well.  The tip of the hair stick with the flower on it was not as smooth as I like so I got some sand paper and sanded it and now it's great.  They're inexpensive and nice hair sticks.    This vendor is located in Vietnam.  She shipped my items the same day that I ordered them but since it's from overseas it still took me almost a month to receive them.   I was worried that my stuff got lost.  Just a word of warning to all of you.  Don't be surprised if it takes a few weeks to receive your order.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 10, 2010)

Spring said:


> Celina, that has been driving me crazy..... right when I think everything's back to normal   (I love that green fistshake)



Lol!  I think I saw *Mz.MoMo5235* post it for the first time.  That emoticon cracks me up every time I see it, lol!   The multi quote function is acting weird too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 10, 2010)

yes, every time i thank it takes me to the top too

thans celinastarr, i've been wearing my hair in a pony tail the last 2 days instead of a bun and that has made me feel better  so i think i'll be fine and do an update for my bday

and yall know i love that fist shaking!!! i shake my fist on a regular basis lol i either use that or i post this


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 10, 2010)

well i obviously no longer know how to post pix in this new format...


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 10, 2010)

Noooooo! Not more hair stick pictures, CelinaStarr! *runs out of thread*


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 11, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Noooooo! Not more hair stick pictures, CelinaStarr! *runs out of thread*


 
I hope all of you aren't getting tired of my hair sticks photos but hair sticks are the best things ever.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not tired of your pretty pictures; I'm tired of having to avoid the temptation of buying hair sticks! Lucky for me my credit card is inaccessibly trapped under some furniture right now, or I might have already ordered some butterfly and flower hair sticks of my own.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 11, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I'm not tired of your pretty pictures; I'm tired of having to avoid the temptation of buying hair sticks! Lucky for me my credit card is inaccessibly trapped under some furniture right now, or I might have already ordered some butterfly and flower hair sticks of my own.



Lol.  I bought so much last month.  It was really bad.  Now I'm trying to cut back a little.   I wasted quite a bit of money splurging.  When I really like something I can really become obsessive.    I have so many hair sticks for not even collecting for very long, lol!     It's bad.  Sorry about the temptation, lol.     I still find myself looking at www.etsy.com at various hair sticks and telling myself "No".   This month I'm *trying* to practice self control.  

Well, at least you ladies are better at avoiding temptation than me, lol.    You should get some Quecraft hair sticks though *yamilee21*.  They would look amazing in your hair plus they're inexpensive.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 11, 2010)

so i'm going to attempt to post a pic of my "happy nappy pony"...  yes, someone said that to me today. can you believe that lmao.  

but i didnt take any offense to it due to the context of it lol it was an older black lady at the store while i was on my lunch break and she stopped me to ask if the pony was mine.  i answered and her reply with a big ole kool aid smile was "well alright, the happy nappy pony is back!" lol she then proceeded to tell me about hair in the 60's and 70's and how she missed seeing it.  she had a very healthy and moisturized salt and peppered full twa... so i figured if she liked it then i should share lol






if it doesnt post then i'm sorry because i still dont get this site lmao


----------



## Toy (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful MzMoMo5235 Love the curls.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mz.MoMo your hair is looking so healthy these days! I love the pony!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 11, 2010)

thank you guys 

all the hair that broke off from my skala incident has reached an awkward length right now lol its too long to just slick down but too short to fit in my bun or pony.  i'm trying to be delicate and patient so i dont break it off any more but the aloe vera gel just cant control them.  i've resorted to grease...  aint that sad?  i wash like usual (good thing i use diluted sulfate poo) and then i spray my juice, apply HE HH to my hair, seal with oil and then apply some hair grease to my broken front and back (the grease does not touch the rest of my hair. it seems to be working and i thought to my self "self...  if back in the day when you used grease, if you would have added moisture to your hair 1st then added the grease, your hair probably wouldnt have been dry!" lol my edges are doing fine, sadly the breakage is about a good 2-3 inches from the edge lmao but as that gets longer i know i'm slowly getting my thickness back

the old lady from earlier today has me looking at my parents pix from the 60's and 70's and listening to james brown, sam cooke, marvin gaye and th temptations lol... its 1am here and i'm hyped up so much that i would join the black panthers right now if i knew there were any around and awake right now lol  

oh my, sorry guys, lack of sleep does this to me.  my sleep has been off all week lol


----------



## grow (Sep 11, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lol. I bought so much last month. It was really bad. Now I'm trying to cut back a little. I wasted quite a bit of money splurging. *When I really like something I can really become obsessive. *.


 
hi longhaired Divas! i hope you don't mind me adding a lil' post on here, i almost never do.....and yes, when my hair grows up, i hope it will be like all of yours!

i just had to say CelinaStarr, thank you for writing what you wrote in the bolded (and keep those pitchas coming please!)
i thought i was the only one like that!
now i'm obsessive about conditioners.....i buy them by the truckload!

hopefully, they will help me to one day, be able to join this thread as an official member!
(a girl can dream, right?)

while i'm here,
Mz.MoMo5235, your ponytail is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.!!!!

and thank you for bringing us back to the kool aid days of James Brown and Marvin Gaye with reverance and grace!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 12, 2010)

Little girl with longest hair on record
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t86Ohkf01l8&list=QL

long hair show  no sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39jjKkd2s8A&list=QL


----------



## Lita (Sep 12, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i'm going to attempt to post a pic of my "happy nappy pony"...  yes, someone said that to me today. can you believe that lmao.
> 
> but i didnt take any offense to it due to the context of it lol it was an older black lady at the store while i was on my lunch break and she stopped me to ask if the pony was mine.  i answered and her reply with a big ole kool aid smile was "well alright, the happy nappy pony is back!" lol she then proceeded to tell me about hair in the 60's and 70's and how she missed seeing it.  she had a very healthy and moisturized salt and peppered full twa... so i figured if she liked it then i should share lol
> 
> ...


 
Looooooove you pony! (Nice & Healthy)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 12, 2010)

@Mz.MoMo5235 , gorgeous ponytail!

  All of these board updates.  I enjoy Thanking all of your posts and now the Thanks counter have been reset.  I wonder how long it's going to take until this is updated to include our original Thanks?  Still waiting for a blue background....  Many of the new updates are nice though.

LOL @ the *Dislike* button being removed!  It didn't even last for a good two hours I think.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 12, 2010)

@Mz.MoMo5235 , @Lucia , @Lita , @Candy828 , @Toy , @Spring , @LaFemmeNaturelle , @yamilee21 , @Dragon_Of_Vaeros , @FlowerHair, @Janet' , @sipp100 , @grow, @Traycee , @BostonMaria , @SmilingElephant , @WyrdWay , @schipperchow1

I like this feature new.      I don't really understand the Tag feature though.

I wonder can I @ myself.... @CelinaStarr

ETA:  Okay, you can @ yourself, but it's not included in your stats.  Did all of you receive Notifications?   I didn't but then again I @'ed myself.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol yeah I got the notification hahaha at the dislike button. That'll pommel cause more harm than good


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 12, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Lol yeah I got the notification hahaha at the dislike button. That'll pommel cause more harm than good


 

That's really cool.  Now it's easy to tell if someone has responded to you without looking through posts but only if more people actually start using it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the notification CelinaStarr!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 12, 2010)

lol yes i got it... i was like "oh no! i dont know what this is!!!!" lol


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

@CelinaStarr, you are absolutely right!

thanks for doing the @grow with the ETA instructions because now i'm trying it and hope it sends you a notice!

we'll see.....

i still don't get the tagged or mentioned buttons or how to tag or mention someone....


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks CelinaStarr I got a notification but once I clicked it my mention tab was blank :/ This is wierd. I didn't even notice the thanks were reset! That's a bummer  
Thanks for all of these updates every body!!!


----------



## Toy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Celinastarr i received the notification.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 12, 2010)

Omg I just realized I spelled probably "pommel" stupid phone!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 , @Lucia , @Lita , @Candy828 , @Toy , @Spring , @LaFemmeNaturelle , @yamilee21 , @Dragon_Of_Vaeros , @FlowerHair, @Janet' , @sipp100 , @grow, @Traycee , @BostonMaria , @SmilingElephant , @WyrdWay , @schipperchow1
> 
> I like this feature new.      I don't really understand the Tag feature though.
> 
> ...


 


I didn't. How strange.

I missed seeing the dislike button. LOL!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Neekie, your ponytail is beautiful! I love your curls.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh! Now I do! It only showed up after I visited this thread. I checked when I first logged on and it didn't say anything up there.

Thanks Celina!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 12, 2010)

I finally finished. I read the whole thread through (took me weeks lol!) and I've made up my mind that I would like to join the challenge as a participant. 

Is there any way I can be added onto the upcoming Dec 15th CL Part II Challenge list? I think I can make it next year.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 12, 2010)

So confused about these updates. I must be getting set in my ways in my old age. 

I made up a mixture yesterday... aloe vera (the gel-like "juice" kind), wheat germ oil, coconut oil, shea butter, avocado butter and tea tree oil. I put it on my hair and my kids' hair after washing. My son's hair just looks like his regular, moisturized afro. My hair became flat and almost straight. My daughter's hair had the funniest results though - hers looks like an 1980s jheri curl, without the drip.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello all, 

I have not been been keeping abreast of this thread, I'm bad  but now that I'm hip length finally  I wanted to check in. I highly doubt I'll make Classic before 12/31/10  but it can't hurt to try! 

I really want to attach a pic, but with all these changes I cannot figure out how.... seems only if the pic is online? I guess you can't upload from your computer anymore?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks phoe


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 , @Lucia , @Lita , @Candy828 , @Toy , @Spring , @LaFemmeNaturelle , @yamilee21 , @Dragon_Of_Vaeros , @FlowerHair, @Janet' , @sipp100 , @grow, @Traycee , @BostonMaria , @SmilingElephant , @WyrdWay , @schipperchow1
> 
> I like this feature new.      I don't really understand the Tag feature though.
> 
> ...


 
So glad to finally find out who was calling my name! LMAO  I received the notification but then my happiness was short lived when the message was blank.  I wonder if this feature will be fixed or what the purpose of it is. 

Anyway I'm under the dryer and enjoying reading all of your posts.  I hope to make classic one day!  Maybe in 2 years.  Right now I'm focused on hip length and hope to get there by next summer.

ETA: Candy828 I tagged you to this thread. I wanted to try out the new feature LOL


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 12, 2010)

grow said:


> @CelinaStarr, you are absolutely right!
> 
> thanks for doing the @grow with the ETA instructions because now i'm trying it and hope it sends you a notice!
> 
> ...



I got the notification.   To tag someone you just type in the poster's user name at the top of the page and click submit; I guess it's just notify posters of a particular thread.

There's not really a mention button.  You mention a person by doing what you just did: type @ followed by the posters user name.

ETA:  @BostonMaria ,   Somebody tag me too.  

Optimus_Prime , I forgot to mention you.  I see you lurking and giving thanks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 12, 2010)

.....So it's YA'LL das playin with the new features!!!.....i checked my notifications earlier and i'm like....what the heck is a_ mention_??!?!?.....and then i just logged on and i see i've been _tagged_....what are we Facebook now?...POKE!!


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I finally finished. I read the whole thread through (took me weeks lol!) and I've made up my mind that I would like to join the challenge as a participant.
> 
> Is there any way I can be added onto the upcoming Dec 15th CL Part II Challenge list? I think I can make it next year.



Sure thing!  I'll add you!:woohoo2: We are growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 12, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have not been been keeping abreast of this thread, I'm bad  but now that I'm hip length finally  I wanted to check in. I highly doubt I'll make Classic before 12/31/10  but it can't hurt to try!
> 
> I really want to attach a pic, but with all these changes I cannot figure out how.... seems only if the pic is online? I guess you can't upload from your computer anymore?



I have missed you!  But I know with a newborn you must have been busy!  I am glad you are back.... I will add you to the list!


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 12, 2010)

CelinaStarr - I got it! Thanks for the notification!


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Omg I just realized I spelled probably "pommel" stupid phone!



.... LOL    I thought it was some kind of slang 



yamilee21 said:


> So confused about these updates. I must be getting set in my ways in my old age.
> 
> I made up a mixture yesterday... aloe vera (the gel-like "juice" kind), wheat germ oil, coconut oil, shea butter, avocado butter and tea tree oil. I put it on my hair and my kids' hair after washing. My son's hair just looks like his regular, moisturized afro. My hair became flat and almost straight. My daughter's hair had the funniest results though - hers looks like an 1980s jheri curl, without the drip.



yamilee21, did you use the actual plant?  I think I want to try that, but I don't know what to do with the pulp.  Hey jheri curl looks without the drip results sound good 

CelinaStarr, thanks for the notification! This is pretty neat


----------



## Spring (Sep 13, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I'm not tired of your pretty pictures; I'm tired of having to avoid the temptation of buying hair sticks! Lucky for me my credit card is inaccessibly trapped under some furniture right now, or I might have already ordered some butterfly and flower hair sticks of my own.


 
 (Celina I love looking at hair toys...),

yamilee to keep myself under control, I try to mentally tell myself that I'm "window shopping" whenever I see a thread with beautiful hair toys  

threads that tempt me are threads showing beautiful flat ironed shiney hair, and beautiful hair toys


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> (Celina I love looking at hair toys...),
> 
> yamilee to keep myself under control, I try to mentally tell myself that I'm "window shopping" whenever I see a thread with beautiful hair toys
> 
> threads that tempt me are threads showing beautiful flat ironed shiney hair, and beautiful hair toys



Same deal here too Spring!!....i was thisclose to buying all the cute hairtoys  that Celina has been showing us and I had to stop myself from even buying ONE....cause i know once i start i can't stop so i'll just wait until i have enough money to really splurge on hair toys....i have to get my car fixed!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 13, 2010)

Momo your ponytail is SO beautiful!!!

I'm trying to decide when i'll do another length check....October or just wait til December 31??....For some reason the 31st would just be more meaningful bc i get to see what my hair length looks like at the end of the year!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 13, 2010)

Trying it out.

CelinaStarr I wanted to say I totally loved those flexi 8 barette thingies you wore earlier in the thread. I bought myself one yesterday.


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2010)

@ CelinaStarr thanks FOR THE NOTIFICATION!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Sep 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> I got the notification.   To tag someone you just type in the poster's user name at the top of the page and click submit; I guess it's just notify posters of a particular thread.
> 
> There's not really a mention button.  You mention a person by doing what you just did: type @ followed by the posters user name.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do lurk a bit from time to time...


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 13, 2010)

Spring said:


> ... did you use the actual plant?  I think I want to try that, but I don't know what to do with the pulp.  Hey jheri curl looks without the drip results sound good ...



No, I learned my lesson about using the actual plant - it makes whatever you make spoil super-fast. I use Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Gel, which doesn't spoil mixtures or turn them funny colours like the stuff from the actual plant. I only use the plant for immediate cuts, burns, etc.

As for the jheri curl look, , I can't guarantee those results on anyone but my daughter. Her hair is "special"  - super-fine weightless strands, curls that start out super-loose and end super-tight, and shrinkage that takes her from mid-back to ear-length. But the mix is good for general moisturizing - I haven't had to add anything to my hair, or my son's, since we washed on Saturday morning.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 13, 2010)

Lita said:


> @ CelinaStarr thanks FOR THE NOTIFICATION!
> 
> 
> Lita , it only works if you don't leave a space.
> ...



Lita , it only works if you don't leave a space.  

Somebody tag me, lol!  It's located at the top of this page.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 13, 2010)

You still waitin to be tagged? lol I THINK I tagged you I'm sort of confused lol CelinaStarr


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 13, 2010)

I just tagged a bunch of people, or so the button said when I clicked it. 

What does it mean and do exactly? 

I guess I will find out. I hope it's nothing bad.


----------



## Toy (Sep 13, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lita , it only works if you don't leave a space.
> 
> Somebody tag me, lol!  It's located at the top of this page.




I Tagged u i think.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 13, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I just tagged a bunch of people, or so the button said when I clicked it.
> 
> What does it mean and do exactly?
> 
> I guess I will find out. I hope it's nothing bad.



I think it's just to notify someone that a particular thread exists so that they can visit.   



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> *You still waitin to be tagged?* lol I THINK I tagged you I'm sort of confused lol CelinaStarr



Lol!  

I tagged some of you.  I thought about tagging everyone on my friend's list but I decided not to because I'm sure everyone doesn't want to be tagged.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, I understand now. What a useful feature.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2010)

I UNDERSTAND NOTHING!!!! lmao


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I UNDERSTAND NOTHING!!!! lmao


 
ita, @Mz.MoMo5235, so thank you for keeping me company in the clueless group, lol!

@CelinaStarr, @Dragon_Of_Vaeros, @Toy, @LaFemmeNaturelle, @Lita : so when someone (thanks CelinaStarr, you started us to doing this!) puts @ and then your name, you get a notification or a mention, showing you to go to that thread.

does anybody know what the difference is between a "notification" and a "mention"?
(the @ button is for both?)

and what do we tag people for if we already use the @ button?

i'm sure this will be useful stuff.....once we all figure out how to use them, lol!

(for example, instead of taking a thread and writing "bumping for ___" we can just @them directly to the point we found useful for them, right?)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah I don't see the point of tagging AND mentioning someone.....maybe mentioning someone is to let them know you are talking directly to them and tagging is to make them aware of the thread (instead of @ing them as well which would bump the thread up unnecessarily depending on what the thread is)

Oh but grow yours make sense as well....so you could leave a little mini message when you @them and tell them something good is on that page or something idk


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 14, 2010)

CelinaStarr

I got the Flexi 8s and posted in your Flexi 8 thread! Okay, I'll go back to lurker mode and let you longhairs continue your convo, lol


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

my goodness gracious, this is the second time i'm noticing this happen. 

i didn't get the notification that you @'ed me La Femme, but i came here because this thread came up on my subscriptions list. (this happened in another thread today, too)

maybe they are still working out the kinks.

it wouldn't be a bad idea to send a message with complete instructions to all members.
facebook does this so that as soon as you log on, the new changes are pointed out to you and explained.
maybe they will do that here at some point in time because right now, it's not so easy to understand.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 14, 2010)

Celina Star! You are going to make me sell my car to buy hairsticks and flexi-8s


----------



## Lita (Sep 14, 2010)

CelinaStarr love your hair-sticks....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 15, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Celina Star! You are going to make me sell my car to buy hairsticks and flexi-8s







LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah* I don't see the point of tagging AND mentioning someone*.....*maybe mentioning someone is to let them know you are talking directly to them and tagging is to make them aware of the thread *(instead of @ing them as well which would bump the thread up unnecessarily depending on what the thread is)
> 
> Oh but @grow yours make sense as well....so you could leave a little mini message when you @them and tell them something good is on that page or something idk


 


grow said:


> ita, @Mz.MoMo5235, so thank you for keeping me company in the clueless group, lol!
> 
> @CelinaStarr, @Dragon_Of_Vaeros, @Toy, @LaFemmeNaturelle, @Lita : so when someone (thanks CelinaStarr, you started us to doing this!) puts @ and then your name, you get a notification or a mention, showing you to go to that thread.
> 
> ...



@grow , @LaFemmeNaturelle

Mentioning someone is useful when you are talking to a particular poster and you want them to know that you have responded to them, asked a question, etc.  A notification is sent to you.  There's a *Mentions* tab in our profiles so you can click on there to see who mentioned you and where.

There's also a *Thread Tags* tab in our profiles too.  Tagging is pretty much just used to notify a poster that a thread exists.

You get notifications when you receive mentions, pms, new posts on your profile, when you're tagged, when someone replies to a picture in your album, etc.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 15, 2010)

*sigh*     I've bought more hair sticks but this is it.  I'm going to practice self control.

Ketylos are my favorites sticks.  They are so smooth and slide into my coarse hair so easily.   

Here's my collection so far as of today:







Pictured starting with the 3 prong fork:
1) My custom made 6 inch 3 prong fork in Dymondwood Indigo Royalwood
2) Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood
3) Dymondwood Colonial Chestnut
4) Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood
5) Dymondwood Carnival
6) Dymondwood Vineyard
7) Dymondwood Charcoal Silvertone
8 ) Dymondwood Fuchsia
9) Dymondwood Turquoise Gemwood

I buy all of my sticks in pairs and they're all 7 inches long.

Close up of sticks:





^^^From top to bottom:
1) Dymondwood Tahitian Jadewood
2) Dymondwood Colonial Chestnut
3) Dymondwood Tropical Passionwood
4) Dymondwood Carnival
5) Dymondwood Vineyard
6) Dymondwood Charcoal Silvertone
7) Dymondwood Fuchsia
8 ) Dymondwood Turquoise Gemwood


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2010)

CelinaStarr...Great collections as always........




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 16, 2010)

CelinaStarr you are the hair stick Queen!  They are beautiful!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay, some action shots.  Don't laugh everyone.  I took my own pics and it's not easy.  I usually have someone take pics for me.  

My attempt at the Figure 8 bun.  It's falling down, lol!  Held by my Fuchsia sticks:





Held by Dymondwood Vineyard sticks:





This is how I'm wearing my hair today.  Held by Dymondwood Turquoise Gemwood sticks:


----------



## Spring (Sep 16, 2010)

I love both buns but I really like the fullness of the figure 8


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2010)

my bun is getting bigger  (no flash)






eta: cant type today lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the bun Momo

CelinaStarr...........


----------



## Spring (Sep 16, 2010)

Mz.MoMo, the bun and the flower are beautiful


----------



## Spring (Sep 16, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Love the bun Momo
> 
> @CelinaStarr...........


 
SE

I'm going to have to get that fork though...

ETA: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oohh, this baby is too cute :blush3:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2010)

i want that fork too!


----------



## Toy (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful Mz MoMo!!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 16, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Love the bun Momo
> 
> @CelinaStarr...........



Lol!   Lol! I'm dying over this gif ---->  
I've really been lacking in discipline lately, but this is it for a while.

@Mz.MoMo5235 ,

Awwww, look at the baby:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where did you get it from?  It's so cute.  Is it a boy or girl?   What's it's name.  That is so cute!  I just want to reach through the screen and pet him/her.

Your bun is beautiful.  I like your natural unstraightened texture a lot


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Spring said:


> I love both buns but I really like the fullness of the figure 8



@Spring 

Thanks.  As you can see the bottom part of my 8 didn't connect and fell apart.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Aww,   






  Look at the little shell.  I *heart* animals.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2010)

lol this one is just a random pic i found... i'm getting my little guy tomorrow or saturday.

you can guess the gender but you really cant find out for sure til they're about 5 and hit sexual maturity. though since i'm a tortoise nerd i can sometimes guess before that, but its hard.  lots of boy tortoises end up with girl names and the other way around lmao

the tortoise i had as a kid was already well into his 40's so we knew up front he was a he. but i'm hoping i can pick one out that is a boy   i'm excited lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 16, 2010)

once i get mine i'm replacing the pic with his lol


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 16, 2010)

That Pusha is chocked full of cuteness!!! I love tortoises!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful buns ladies!!!  Yes, indeed!


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2010)

Faaaabbbbb Ladies just Faaabbbbbbb! Love all the buns...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Sep 17, 2010)

I've decided to start back taking chlorella,.. I had stopped taking it about 6 months ago because it was too expensive, 120 tablets for $19.99, serving size 6 tablets = 20 days , but I loved the brand I was using "Kyo (something)" from GNC, high in protein.  Anyway, is anyone here taking chlorella and is it inexpensive?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Lita (Sep 17, 2010)

Spring said:


> I've decided to start back taking chlorella,.. I had stopped taking it about 6 months ago because it was too expensive, 120 tablets for $19.99, serving size 6 tablets = 20 days , but I loved the brand I was using "Kyo (something)" from GNC, high in protein.  Anyway, is anyone here taking chlorella and is it inexpensive?  Thanks in advance





www.iherb.com Souce Naturals  Yaeyama powder 8oz for $19.03 1 Level teaspoon = 3,000 mg last for 75 days.... Thats the kind i use......





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 18, 2010)

what does chlorella even do????  (please break it down sesame street style lol)


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 18, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what does chlorella even do????  (*please break it down sesame street style* lol)


 
Mz.MoMo5235, LOL!


----------



## Spring (Sep 18, 2010)

Lita said:


> www.iherb.com Souce Naturals Yaeyama powder 8oz for $19.03 1 Level teaspoon = 3,000 mg last for 75 days.... Thats the kind i use......


 


Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what does chlorella even do???? (please break it down sesame street style lol)


 


CelinaStarr said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235, LOL!


 
....  MzMoMo.... I'm still trying to figure it all out too 

all I can say is after lurking here in June '09, I started taking joint supplements w/msm, hair vitamins, and chlorella and I saw a jump in my avg growth per month from .5 inch to .75-1 inch from Aug-Dec. It didn't continue after that and returned to .5, but by then I had slacked off a little with my consistency and it was way too expensive for me to keep up. I wasn't sure exactly if it was a combination of everything I was taking or if that was a period when I would have received a growth spurt anyway. This Fall I haven't noticed that big jump in my avg growth, so I think I'm going to try to start back w/chlorella... but it has to be at the right price 

Thanks so much @Lita for the link..... there's so much there!!


----------



## Spring (Sep 18, 2010)

Chlorella is considered a superfood ???? (I'm learning still) and somehow makes the body more able to assimilate and absorb *other vitamins*. It's green algea  but the Kyo-Chlorella brand states that it has over 19 amino acids including all 8 essential amino acids


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 18, 2010)

That little tortoise.....is extremely too cute!!! You should see how i oooh and ahhh over all the aquatic turtles at my job!!! Lol!!....and then today we had baby kittens just born today and since we were having adoption day today these ppl brought them in and they found homes for all of them

I let this little girl play with my favorite guinea pig today and i was hoping so hard that the mom didn't buy her bc I want to buy her on payday.....and the thing bit her....not hard but a nibble bite...you know...and the girl goes "MOMMY IT BIT MEEEEEEEE!!!!!.......I DON'T WANT HER!!!!"....mentally i'm like "YES!!!:woohoo:"....but i gave the little girl a hug....she wasnt even bleeding...but i can't say nothing bc one day this evil hamster we have bit THEE very heck out my finger and i was crying like a 4 year old....i was havin a bad day anyway.

But YAY!!! hopefully i can get the guinea pig next Friday!!

Okay back to hair....CelinaStarr....you need a HHHHHwhoopin for showin all dem sticks dem derre!!...i have to scroll past the stick pics real fast so i dont get hypnotized bc i do want me some ketylos! Lol I'm tryin to get away from buying so much stuff for my hair and buy clothes and shoes and car parts


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL! I've never known a guinea to bite a person. They just take off really fast like jack rabbits and scream!  She must want to go home with you too SmilingElephant!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 19, 2010)

lol i could not work in a pet store... they would have to pay me in animals and other pet products lmao...

i'd be like "can i get an advance on my check so i can get this terrarium set up now?" lmfao


----------



## Lita (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi! For me Chlorella has kept colds away...My last blood work at the doc was _*GREAT*_ no need for the iron pill (Yeah) not as tired,plenty of energy & helped with that time of the month issue lol
(My hair is stronger) a++++ For *CHLORELLA!*







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what does chlorella even do????  (please break it down sesame street style lol)


 
MzMoMo..I hope this helps....Gald to help..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 19, 2010)

So......somebody bought my guinea pig while i was off from work........i'm sad.

Hey maybe I should try chlorella!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2010)

aaaww i'm sorry smiling e


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sorry Smiling Elephant.


----------



## grow (Sep 21, 2010)

ladies, i've just been gone for a few days....but it's changed again?

what happened to the @feature and the thank you buttons?

just when i thought i was starting to get the swing of the new style.....now this.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Sep 21, 2010)

the thank you buttons were there yesterday


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 21, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> the thank you buttons were there yesterday


 


grow said:


> ladies, i've just been gone for a few days....but it's changed again?
> 
> what happened to the @feature and the thank you buttons?
> 
> just when i thought i was starting to get the swing of the new style.....now this.


 
Nikos is still trouble shooting trying to determine why attachments can't be added:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=9

Things have been moving very slowly here lately.  It's hard to believe updates are supposed to be completed by September 30. I'm still waiting for the blue background too.  I hope the forums won't keep all of this white.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz4VW2lLayU&list=QL
more long hair inspiration


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 22, 2010)

so i'm hoping i can finally claim hl this month.  i'll be doing a length check either later this week or this weekend.  i also think i might be due for a trim but i cant trim til jan   what ever shall i do lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lucia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz4VW2lLayU&list=QL
> more long hair inspiration



omg!!! so jealous!!!  her hair is sooo long and thick.  i have this weird fear that the longer my hair gets, the thinner and more scraggly it will look


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 22, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> So......somebody bought my guinea pig while i was off from work........i'm sad.



  I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 22, 2010)

60th Street is open again and they're having a sale.  I've never bought anything from them before but their hair forks are really popular over at the Long Hair Community and I was told that they're just as smooth and well made as Ketylos.  They have more colors too.  They have many different styles of forks and many colors to choose from.   I may order one next month.

www.ketylo.com is still having a sale for but 3 sticks and get the 4th one free.  He ships pretty fast.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't been too interested in caring for my hair lately.  I haven't washed in over a week now so that's my goal for this evening; to wash and detangle.  I still don't feel like it but it has to be done.  Simply running my hands over my hair or twisting it into a bun causes shed hairs to come out....  It's time to remove all of these shed hairs now.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay, all done.  1 week and 2 days worth of shed hairs:











^^^^I finger comb my hair in 3-4 sections. I take my fingers and keep raking from tip to root until no more hair comes out. 

Close of up individual hair:


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 22, 2010)

Sometimes I just feel like doing a Britney Spears and shaving it all off...


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, all done.  1 week and 2 days worth of shed hairs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
One week worth of hair? That's it? Girl some people lose that much in ONE day! 
Don't cut your hair or we gone find you


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 22, 2010)

Considering how dense your hair is, that does not look like much for 9 days, CelinaStarr. I lose that much regularly, and my hair is not nearly as dense as yours. You are surely not growing bald, so please don't fret.


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Okay, all done.  1 week and 2 days worth of shed hairs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think it looks like alot because its long strands rolled up...I know how you feel but, dont worry...










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr *(Do Not Cut Your Hair)*





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> So......somebody bought my guinea pig while i was off from work........i'm sad.
> 
> Hey maybe I should try chlorella!!


 
Yes,you should try it...but,take it slow..(Add a little juice to it if you choose to take the powder) or it will taste like SWAMP water...lol





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Sep 22, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Sometimes I just feel like doing a Britney Spears and shaving it all off...


 

 Aww! Don't be sad thats 9 days worth of shed hair...Your hair is still Gorgeous and if you cut it we will hurt you LOL!!!!!!!! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 23, 2010)

CelinaStarr - That isn't bad for 9 days.... Don't forget that with change of season shedding happens, so this is a normal process not excessive with hair as long as yours. The scissors are:ban2:, the word cut is :spammer:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 23, 2010)

ok, so i'm under the dryer with rollers in my hair... that means it will be update time either tomorrow or this weekend 


also, i think i found my thinningf hair issue.... its either the castile soap or because i stopped finger combing...  i'll start finger combing again and then i will get rid of the castile soap lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks ladies.  I know it's not a lot of shedding.  I've just been feeling a little tired with my hair lately.  This will pass I'm sure.

Is anyone still doing a length check at the end of this month?  I'm going to wait until December or perhaps November at the earliest to post another one.


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 23, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Thanks ladies.  I know it's not a lot of shedding.  I've just been feeling a little tired with my hair lately.  This will pass I'm sure.
> 
> Is anyone still doing a length check at the end of this month?  I'm going to wait until December or perhaps November at the earliest to post another one.



I was planning on doing a length check on the 30th. But if I still can't load pictures I will be skipping this time until December...


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I was planning on doing a length check on the 30th. But if I still can't load pictures I will be skipping this time until December...


 
The attachments feature has been fixed.  You should now be able to upload attachments.  I can't wait to see your updates!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 23, 2010)

I 2nd this: 
CelinaStarr Do Not Cut Your Hair, PLEEEEEEEASSSE!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 23, 2010)

I got my steamer but I won't be able to do my hair-day until Sat, I want to steam for at least 1 hour then dry then flat iron, take pics, dust-it's a full day of hair pampering and I'll have official straight hair pics for this check-in.  I've been just co-washing and PS-ing and basically ignoring my hair.  I can't wait to sit down and DC.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

so my hair is straightish and i dont see a difference *stomps around thread*

i didnt take any pix yet cause i wore dark colors today.  I'll get my shirt on later and have some pix taken and post


----------



## Traycee (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with everything you just said.... Plus cutting will not stop shedding... 

Don't cut CelinaStarr...



Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr - That isn't bad for 9 days.... Don't forget that with change of season shedding happens, so this is a normal process not excessive with hair as long as yours. The scissors are:ban2:, the word cut is :spammer:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol

again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao






this pic is for a special someone who is a lurker but never posts...  yes, i read your pm and this is my reply


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 , wow!!!   I love your hair and it does look longer to me.  Your hair is gorgeous straight or curly.

My brother is my photographer too and he hasn't been cooperating lately either.  So, I've been trying to take pictures on my own lately.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

*How are all of you taking pictures by yourselves? * I've had most of these hair sticks for a while now, but was waiting for someone to help me take pictures.  It never happened so I decided to take the pictures myself this morning.  It's not easy.


I love* NightBlooming*'s work.  The hair sticks are beautiful, I love the matching earrings and the little pouches that they come in.  I'm going to ask if she custom makes longer hair sticks next time I order.  

Here's what I have:





^^^^The green hair sticks are called "Tree of Sorrow" and the red hair sticks are called "Autumns Grandeur".





^^^^^ Wearing the "Tree of Sorrow" hair sticks.    If you look closely at my ear you'll see that I'm wearing the matching earrings.





^^^^^Wearing the "Autumns Grandeur" hair sticks and earrings.  Even though the hair sticks are a bit shorter than what I usually wear, they hold all of my hair just fine.





^^^^"Les Feuilles Mortes- Autumn Jasper" and "Red Tachikata Geisha Fan" hair sticks sets with matching earrings.





^^^^^"Red Tachikata Geisha Fan"





^^^^"Les Feuilles Mortes- Autumn Jasper"


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Hair stick torture, yay!!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

omg beautiful!!!!


i cant take my own pix cause my stupid camera phone doesnt have a timer...  so brother is stuck as my photographer lol


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

What do all of you think of the pictures taken by myself?  It's hard but I don't think I'll have anyone to help me take pictures for a while now.     Any pointers?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you did a good job taking pics by yourself. WAAAAYYY better than I ever do. I always have to use the mirror so I can never get new growth shots and my bf won't take them for me.

And how do you put "my blog" in your siggy without showing the actual link?


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I think you did a good job taking pics by yourself. WAAAAYYY better than I ever do. I always have to use the mirror so I can never get new growth shots and my bf won't take them for me.
> 
> *And how do you put "my blog" in your siggy without showing the actual link?*



LaFemmeNaturelle

Thanks.  I used a mirror too, lol.    

Simply highlight your words and click on this icon--->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which is located right above the box where we type.

Type in (or copy and paste) the url and click okay.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 24, 2010)

I give up... I can no longer resist... CelinaStarr has taunted me too much with her beautiful hair stick buns... *off to run up the credit card on hair stick websites*


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

I try to fight it  .  I really do, and buying all of these hair sticks have burnt a hole in my wallet :burning: .  So I've really cut back this month  and will continue to do so.    Lately, I've had no one to help take pictures for me plus I haven't felt like taking pictures up until now.  So now I'm taking action shots of old hair sticks...

I have more reviews in my Fotki.  But no one likes Fotki anymore.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

you did better in the mirror than i do!  i still either get shot of the top of my head, my nape, or one of the dogs licking them self lmao


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235,

I just read in the other thread that today's your birthday.

Happy Birthday *Mz.MoMo* and I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 24, 2010)

yes... i'm full of birthday cake already lol

brother snuck away this morning and got it so i had cake for breakfast and lunch lmao

thank you thank you


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Sep 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> What do all of you think of the pictures taken by myself?  It's hard but I don't think I'll have anyone to help me take pictures for a while now.     Any pointers?


 
LOL Your pics are beautiful, they came out great!  I love your siggy! I am in love with the half updo - and have been getting creative with those as well.  
I am just really having an affair with your hair right now - LOVE your hair


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *How are all of you taking pictures by yourselves? * I've had most of these hair sticks for a while now, but was waiting for someone to help me take pictures.  It never happened so I decided to take the pictures myself this morning.  It's not easy.
> 
> 
> I love* NightBlooming*'s work.  The hair sticks are beautiful, I love the matching earrings and the little pouches that they come in.  I'm going to ask if she custom makes longer hair sticks next time I order.
> ...


 
Uhhh, the beauty of your hair made me come out of lurkdome...beautiful, goddess hair!  Luvs! 

And Happy Birthday, Mz. MoMo!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Sometimes I just feel like doing a Britney Spears and shaving it all off...


 

Uh oh! I woulda been here sooner had I known someone needed an intervention. 

Please don't do it! Please say you are/were joking?

When looking at the shed hairs, you have to consider the length of your hair also. You didn't lose that much considering length and the amount of time that past.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 24, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so here's the best of an update i can do...  i'm super tired and my photographer/brother was not very cooperative lol
> 
> again, i dont see a difference in length so i assume its from all the recovering i'm doing from all the crap i tried lmao
> 
> ...



Oooooohhh!!!! Magnificent!!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Sep 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr I usually just lurk in these threads for hair porn but I have to tell you that your hair is amazing! and those hair sticks look sooooo elegant! I love the matching earings too.....sigh....night bloomings sales just went up! lol


back to lurking.....


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Sep 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> *How are all of you taking pictures by yourselves? *I've had most of these hair sticks for a while now, but was waiting for someone to help me take pictures. It never happened so I decided to take the pictures myself this morning. It's not easy.


 


I just go to the restroom, stack a bunch of big books on the counter, set the timer on my camera and keep taking pics until I get some good ones. I check how it's looking in the back with the big mirror on the wall, and a little mirror that I hold in my hand (right before the camera takes the shot).

I plan to post my update pic, well... my challenge starting pic (lol) in December.



I really love that red hair stick. It reminds me of fall and Thanksgiving. I was born on a Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lita (Sep 24, 2010)

My Bantu Knot braids...Love braids lol....

















Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 25, 2010)

Subbing in order to show support!!! I am absolutely no where near CL!


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 25, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Subbing in order to show support!!! I am absolutely no where near CL!



 new subscriber!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2010)

CelinaStarr, your pics are just stunning.  I have no other way to describe it. 

And Mz.MoMo5235, how'd I miss the birthday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GORGEOUS!!  I hope it was AWESOME and wish you many more!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 25, 2010)

@Lita, that's a very beautiful protective style.  Love the braids.



Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Uh oh! I woulda been here sooner had I known someone needed an intervention.
> 
> Please don't do it! Please say you are/were joking?
> 
> When looking at the shed hairs, you have to consider the length of your hair also. You didn't lose that much considering length and the amount of time that past.



Thank you.  I feel better now, but sometimes I really do feel tired of my hair.  I'm sure everyone does at times.  That's when I leave my hair alone.  I pretty much had to force myself to co wash and finger comb a few days ago.



Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> I just go to the restroom, stack a bunch of big books on the counter, set the timer on my camera and keep taking pics until I get some good ones. I check how it's looking in the back with the big mirror on the wall, and a little mirror that I hold in my hand (right before the camera takes the shot).
> 
> I plan to post my update pic, well... my challenge starting pic (lol) in December.
> 
> ...



@Dragon_Of_Vaeros, you have a very nice birth date.  Fall is a beautiful and cozy time of year.     And Thanksgiving at that.

Thanks for the tips.  I use to mirrors, my hand mirror and my bathroom mirror, to help me take pictures.  I may try the book suggestion.   I guess taking my own pictures isn't so bad.  I learned how to use my own camera better.  I got out my instructions manual and read, lol.  I had no idea I could adjust the flash. Quite often no flash comes out too dark and the flash comes out to bright.  

Too much flash:





^^^Doesn't show good detail.  You can hardly see the hair sticks.

Flash reset to a lower setting:







^^^Much better detail (can see the swirl and design of the hair sticks) but not too dark.

I also set my camera to vivid color.  Now it's easier to see the detail of the hair toys while wearing them.  No more ultra bright or too dark pictures for me in which you can hardly see any detail.  I also set SteadyShot always on; so less blurry pics.  I was having such difficultly with my camera because I didn't know how to use it.  I reset the date too to the correct date.  There was just so much about my camera that I didn't know even though I've had it for 2 years.   Something as simple as adjusting the flash can make such a big difference in the amount of detail seen.


----------



## Lita (Sep 25, 2010)

CelinaStarr I'm a protective style JUNKIE...lol








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been wearing hair sticks for almost a month now and now wear them almost everyday.  Using them is so easy and comes almost second nature to me.   Growing up I could never use a pencil to hold my hair and I always wondered how people did it.  This evening I saw an un-sharpened pencil lying on the bathroom counter and decided to give it a try.  I just pretended as if the pencil were one of my hair sticks:





















^^^^Only the Number 2 pencil is holding my hair and I got it the first try, lol!  

There's a lady at my job that uses pens and pencils for her updos and now I can do it too.  I no longer have to wonder.  Mystery solved!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr Your hair is so awesome, I absolutely love it! When I was a little girl I used to use pens and pencils for my buns all the time...and I'd forget they were in my hair when I needed them. Hehe.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

How do all of you wear your hair every day?  What hair toy(s) do you use?

Over the summer I mostly wore my Goody Spin Pins in a bun.  Now I'm mostly wearing my hair sticks in a bun.   Today I'm wearing my Ketylos.   Sometimes I wear a braided bun or I just twirl my hair in a bun.  I've tried the Figure 8 bun a few times (but it didn't look like it, lol).  I also vary the position of my buns and use head bands and sometimes leave tendrils out on the sides.  What about everyone else?


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> @CelinaStarr Your hair is so awesome, I absolutely love it! When I was a little girl I used to use pens and pencils for my buns all the time...and I'd forget they were in my hair when I needed them. Hehe.


 
@EllePixie,

I've always wondered how people did it.  I'm so excited that I can use only a pencil to hold my buns.  I just had to share it with everyone, lol!  I remember trying a few times as a kid and just could not do it.

Your hair in your siggy is stunning!  I like your twa picture too and your hair has grown so much.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 27, 2010)

i've been stuck on the spin pins and my hair ties (the ones that are supposed to be head bands lol)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2010)

My Spins are starting to get on my nerves....my hair has gotten SO thick with this transition and now the Spins act like they can't stay put in my hair.....whats up with that?? I managed to get them to do their job today though.....i almost through a fit and was about to hurl them against the wall...(like i do everything that makes me mad!)....and then i caught myself...took a few deep breaths and took  my time to put them in....they're still there!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr....i can't wait to get on YOUR level where i can wear 7 inch hair sticks in my buns and they don't take over my head!!....my hair stick cinnamon bun is about the size of my fist....maybe a bit smaller...i have tiny hands with long fingers...imagine having daddy long legs for hands

And when i put the long sticks in it looks like a sample that you get while you're at Sam's!


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr Thank you so much!  Hopefully I'll be on here in 3 years showing my BSL hair, lol.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant, I'm surprised they won't stay.  Are you turning them in the right direction (clockwise to put them in and counter clockwise to take them out)?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 27, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> SmilingElephant, I'm surprised they won't stay.  Are you turning them in the right direction (clockwise to put them in and counter clockwise to take them out)?




Girl i don't know WHICH way i'm turning them...i believe i do turn em clockwise but the ends of my hair seem to slip out of it somehow.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 27, 2010)

for me what helps is if i whirl my hair into a bun and tuck my ends into the middle.  then i put the spin pins straight into my head then i put is sideways to be me horizontal to my head and finish spinning.

i put the 2 right next to each other like this = in my bun.  when i get home though they tend to be like this // instead but my bun is still held on tightly


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 27, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i don't know WHICH way i'm turning them...i believe i do turn em clockwise but the ends of my hair seem to slip out of it somehow.


 
I know some people just wear them with the ends out especially if they have layers.  Perhaps you need more than 2 Spin Pins?  The more Spin Pins I wear the neater my buns.


----------



## Toy (Sep 27, 2010)

I Bun everyday i use spin pins or my cheap little ugly hair sticks or a ouchless hair band.


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wear buns, with Flexi-8s or Spin Pins most of the time, or a mostly-updo with the ends out, again with Flexi-8s or other barrettes, or less often, a braided ponytail, with the Flexi-8s or other barrette. The braided ponytail shrinks to APL, so it does not successfully show off any length, . Even less often, I might wear a loose ponytail, but that usually looks ridiculous with my multiple textures.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Perhaps I should start a hair sticks thread?  I don't think many people use them on this board.  I don't think hair sticks are a popular hair accessory in general.  I'd like to start a hair sticks thread but I don't think I'd get many posts.   






^^^^^From left to right:

1) Outlaw of Mar Sara - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
2) Queen of Blades - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
3) Selendis, High Executor - StarCraft Hairsticks with matching earrings.
4) Sunset on the Sea hair sticks. I received two free pairs of matching earrings with these.

All of these are from Anafiassa at wonder and whimsy artifacts of the imagination by anafiassa . The hair sticks all have a usable length of about 6 inches.





^^^^Sunset on the Sea hair sticks with matching earrings.





^^^^Queen of Blades - StarCraft hair sticks with matching earrings.





^^^^Outlaw of Mar Sara - StarCraft hair sticks with matching earrings.





^^^^Selendis, High Executor - StarCraft hair sticks with matching earrings.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^^From left to right:

1) The free hair stick that I received with my orders. It has an Alexandrite topper that changes colors. It only has a usable length of about 5.5 inches but it this one little stick holds my hair very well.
2) Marigold 'Tangerine Gem' Botanical Hairsticks
3) Spooked Jack O' Lantern Glow-in-the-Dark Pumpkin Hairsticks

Both pairs of hair sticks have a usable length of about 6 inches. All of these are from Aliarose at Aliarose by Aliarose on Etsy .

I rode my horsey today and didn't realize I had a piece of hay in my hair until after these pictures were taken.  Sorry.    Please ignore the piece of hair, lol.

This hair stick  was free and has an Alexandrite topper that changes colors:

It's light purple here:





Now it's blue:





Now it's glowing a reddish/purplish color:





Spooked Jack O' Lantern Glow-in-the-Dark Pumpkin Hair sticks:





Marigold 'Tangerine Gem' Botanical Hairsticks:





I am now storing some of my hair sticks in mugs:


----------



## Toy (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful Hair sticks CelinaStarr!!!


----------



## Lucia (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm gong to pretend I didn't se all those pretty hairsticks in your gorgeous curls 
That way I'll save money I've already bought 1 too many hairtoys cause of you ladies


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 29, 2010)

at the sticks


----------



## Lita (Sep 29, 2010)

CelinaStarr love the earrings & hair-sticks...























Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Sep 29, 2010)

Celina your hair sticks are beautiful, but I really love the one you got for free


----------



## Candy828 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello everyone. Sorry for my absence. I am fighting with some people so I am not in the best of moods... I still plan to do a hair update but it will probably be on the weekend.

CelinaStarr - I am a lover of hair sticks too and try to collect the different ones I find here.  But I am loving the earring/stick combination you've got going on.  I haven't been lucky to find that! *smiles*


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Spring said:


> Celina your hair sticks are beautiful, but I really love the one you got for free


 
Spring, me too!  Isn't it cool how it turned 3 different colors while I was taking pictures of it?!  Depending on how the light hits it it can look blue, red, purple, etc.


----------



## jupitermoon (Sep 29, 2010)

@Candy828, I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time.  Take it easy.  If you need to vent we're here.


----------



## Spring (Sep 29, 2010)

Candy828 sometimes it's best to step back from the situation until things calm down a bit.... we're here if you need to talk.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I made a hair sticks thread:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread501326.html

Please post your pictures everyone.  I don't want this thread to go to thread heaven, lol, lol.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 1, 2010)

*What do all of you consider low manipulation?*

I only co wash and detangle once a week but I gently style my hair into a bun or updo and braid it at night everyday.  Like I gently clip my one braid that I sleep in up to exercise in the morning using a Ficcare, then take it down and just wear one braid after I'm done while I'm at home.  Later in the day for work or for leaving the house, I gently put it into a bun.  After work it's back to my one braid for sleep and when I'm at home.  This is a typical day for me and I've been doing it for years.  I used to wash almost daily (sometimes daily) but I've stopped that this past summer. 

Is this low manipulation?  I've always considered this low manipulation.  I'm gentle with my hair and almost never use a comb or brush.  I simply just twist it into a bun/updo and make one big braid.  So for me it's one braid at home and a bun/updo before leaving the house or exercising.    So on average I arrange my hair like 2-3x/day, but it's usually just twisting it up or just one braid as I leave and come back home for the day.  If I stay at home all day, then I just keep my one braid in.  On days that I find myself going in and out of the house constantly, I'll just make a bun using my one braid and take it down from the bun when I'm in.   *What's your typical day in terms of hair care?*

I've read that some people don't touch their hair at all during the week and wear the same hair style for a week or so.   I've never done this.  I thought simply not using combs and brushes often and not touching the hair too much throughout the day was low manipulation?  I touch my hair throughout the day but not constantly and I'm gentle.

@yamilee21, @Lita, @BostonMaria, @Spring, @Toy, @Lucia, @SmilingElephant, @Mz.MoMo5235, @FlowerHair, @Candy828, @Dragon_Of_Vaeros, Traycee----answers please.     I *heart* all of your hair and am so curious to know your views.


----------



## Spring (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Celina !

You have a really good low manipulation regimen in my opinion.  I do have to wash more frequently, but I try my best to leave it alone as much as possible.

*What do all of you consider low manipulation?*

I consider low manipulation very little combing and leaving the hair alone as much as possible.

*What's your typical day in terms of hair care?*

On wash day 1, I carefully detangle using a comb and put my hair into a single braid, place a 5in square satin fabric around the bottom of the braid for protection and bun using a sock material ponytail holder. I sometimes cover the entire bun with a black satin doo rag.  At night, I take the braid out of the bun and scarf without redoing the braid, unless I need to moisturize.

2 days later....

wash day 2, I wash and condition, airdry and bun with no detangling, same night routine

2 days later....

wash day 3, is the same as wash day 1.

So I comb every 4-5 days


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2010)

CelinaStarr....

For me low manipulation means pretty much the same thing you said....the more i keep my hands out of my head the less i am manipulating it. 

A typical day for me in terms of haircare.....basically my hair sees some kind of water and moisturizer and oil everyday and then i either put it in a bun...or if i feel crazy i do a crazy braidout by putting for plaits in my head the night before and taking them out the next day.

I only go a week without really doing anything to my hair if i have blowdried/flatironed or if i've done a flexi-rod set....only thing is that when its straightened i just put some jojoba oil on it and wrap it at nite.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Oct 1, 2010)

@Celinastarr

*What do all of you consider low manipulation?*

Well, I don't ever comb with a real comb. Not even when cowashing anymore. I only finger comb. (If it can be called that.) I just work out any tangles with my fingers whether wet or dry. I put it into a bun everyday. That's about it. I sometimes leave my bangs out, but they are usually tucked in as well. I don't use any heat on my hair and, I only airdry.

*What's your typical day in terms of hair care?*

Finger comb into a bun each morning, and finger comb into a fresh bun at night. I cowash every other day and airdry.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 1, 2010)

I do use my widetooth comb everyday though.....i use both that and my fingers....but i like to use my comb....jus somethin about it makes me feel like i have thoroughly detangled everything

And i use my boar bristle brush to slick back my edges


----------



## Daeuiel (Oct 2, 2010)

I read the whole thread, y'all are all gorgeous with amazing hair, I'm rooting for you to make CL  
My hair is barely SL, and I'm determined to keep it in cornrows or flat twists until next July, but I STILL want to buy some hair sticks now! they're too pretty! darn you CelinaStarr !!!   ...


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr

*What do all of you consider low manipulation?*

Well pretty much what you said is the def of low manipulation
I find that m hair needs some minimal manipulation even if it finger combine out some shed hairs. My hair curls up into ringlets diff diameters larger in front smaller in back and it's kind of thick and dense  I don't do something  with it will tangle and matt up.
I had that problem with weaving it up I could not leave my hair up too long or I'd have to cut some of my hair to get the weave out. 

*What's your typical day in terms of hair care?*

If it's curly I CW or mist with aloe Vera juice then put some conditioner as a leave in then oil and it goes up in a PS. If straight just lightly oil the ends. And I comb more when it's straight and usually it's up I don't wear my hair down much bc I'm still chasing length I'm also trying to get more curly hang time when I do wear it down.  
When I reach a major goal then I'll wear it down more.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey longhaired divas
Need some of you who are natural or texturizer curlies to check out this challenge and join up TIA

Curlygirl Challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread120268.html


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 2, 2010)

CelinaStarr


CelinaStarr said:


> ... What do_ all of you_ consider low manipulation? ...
> What's your typical day in terms of hair care?...



For me, low manipulation is not using a brush at all (other than a Denman for detangling, and slicking down my edges on occasion with a regular boar bristle brush), combing rarely, and keeping my hair out of the way (and out of my kids' hands, ). 

I generally wash with conditioner 2 to 4 times a week - more often in warm weather, less when it is cold - and I do detangle with a comb each time I wash. (Every once in a while, I will have a crazy moment and detangle my dry hair, but fortunately, my kids make sure I rarely get the 30 to 60 minutes required to do so, .) Most of the time, I make a wet bun or updo right out of the shower, adjust it the next 1-2 days so it looks acceptable, wash the day after and repeat. I might change the bun's position, or change the accessories, but it barely disrupts the one mass of hair. Now that I rarely use products with silicones, and rarely use shampoo (only sulfate-free ones), I find my hair does not get so dry, and I don't have to moisturize/seal much between washes unless I go a long time without washing my hair (4 days or more).


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2010)

more inspiration..

YouTube - My Knee Length Reveal


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucia, I just saw this video in the other thread!!  Her hair is amazing.  This is my first time seeing someone of African decent with knee length loose non dred locked hair!!  This gives me hope.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, I just saw this video in the other thread!!  Her hair is amazing.  This is my first time seeing someone of African decent with knee length loose non dred locked hair!!  This gives me hope.



@ CelinaStarr; You both have an amazing head of hair!  At the rate you're going, you'll be there in no time.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr
Actually I've sen plenty of BSL and beyond natural unstretched hair in person it just never gets old. I guess you're right about the TL curly Hair unstreched is prob knee lenth straight like hers hair and she looks o be a silky 3AB here. 

You could reach KL straight in about 1-2 years My guesstimate thats if you still have hair anorexia now. 

I'll be ecstatic if my curly unstretched hair touched top BSL that would prob be CL on me WL curly prob knee length stretched except I have no idea what my hang time would be with all thy hair it might reach there sooner


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 4, 2010)

That knee-length YouTube clip is probably the first one posted on LHCF that *didn't* have me wondering what the big deal was. Thanks for posting it, Lucia.

I wonder how long knee-length stretched hair would look curly on me, . If I'm lucky, it might be mid-back.


----------



## Spring (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, her hair is absolutely stunning, and Celina you're just around the corner.


----------



## Lita (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, I just saw this video in the other thread!!  Her hair is amazing.  This is my first time seeing someone of African decent with knee length loose non dred locked hair!!  This gives me hope.


 
CelinaStarr your hair should reach that length in no time....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 4, 2010)

CelinaStarr...I wash/Dc my hair may-be 1-2x a week...Keep it up in braids/twists,De-tangle to apply oil to the scalp/re-seal the ends....

Today is the longest I kept my braids untouched in a while (been very busy) so I will wash and give a long Dc treatment this week...









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 5, 2010)

To everyone:

*Candy828* can't log on.  Here is the message she left in my guestbook:

_"I can not log on to LHCF. It is not time for my renewal, so I don't know what the problem is. I sent an email to lhcf for help but I haven't heard anything yet. So I am missing in action for a while until I hear something... Please let everyone know. thanks "_


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucia said:


> more inspiration..
> 
> YouTube - My Knee Length Reveal


 
Thanks for sharing...that is true inspiration!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 5, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, I just saw this video in the other thread!!  Her hair is amazing.  This is my first time seeing someone of African decent with knee length loose non dred locked hair!!  This gives me hope.


 
You will be at KL in no time  ...don't forget to post pictures when you do!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 5, 2010)

MBL chick just checking in stalking pictures,lol
​


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr Thanks for the suggestion to switch browsers.  I am using mozilla now and was able to log on.  I feel like an infant with the new lhcf layout.  I have had so many difficulties.  I was feeling a little depressed that I could not communicate with my LCHF Sisters!  Now I am feeling better!

On the hair update front.  I have not taken any pictures yet. Me and the camera are not getting along.  I may need a new one.  But I can tell you that I have not progressed pass mid butt length.  The weather has changed and my summer growth spurt is over.  I straighten my hair and the result was that not all of my hair is at mid butt length. But my hair grows in this uneven pattern anyway...  The good thing is that my hair is so much thicker! I can give the credit for that to low manipulation and finger combing...


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucia - Thanks for the inspirational video!  I want my curly hair to be at Classic Length and that may mean that I have to grow to Knee Length to get it!  But I'll just take one step at a time and see where it leads me.


----------



## Lita (Oct 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr Thanks for the suggestion to switch browsers.  I am using mozilla now and was able to log on.  I feel like an infant with the new lhcf layout.  I have had so many difficulties.  I was feeling a little depressed that I could not communicate with my LCHF Sisters!  Now I am feeling better!
> 
> On the hair update front.  I have not taken any pictures yet. Me and the camera are not getting along.  I may need a new one.  But I can tell you that I have not progressed pass mid butt length.  The weather has changed and my summer growth spurt is over.  I straighten my hair and the result was that not all of my hair is at mid butt length. But my hair grows in this uneven pattern anyway...  The good thing is that my hair is so much thicker! I can give the credit for that to low manipulation and finger combing...


 
Don't feel bad..My hair grows in a v so I'm not even either..lol
(Hair has a mind of its own..Let it do what it do)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr Thanks for the suggestion to switch browsers.  I am using mozilla now and was able to log on.  I feel like an infant with the new lhcf layout.  I have had so many difficulties.  I was feeling a little depressed that I could not communicate with my LCHF Sisters!  Now I am feeling better!
> 
> On the hair update front.  I have not taken any pictures yet. Me and the camera are not getting along.  I may need a new one.  But I can tell you that I have not progressed pass mid butt length.  The weather has changed and my summer growth spurt is over.  I straighten my hair and the result was that not all of my hair is at mid butt length. But my hair grows in this uneven pattern anyway...  The good thing is that my hair is so much thicker! I can give the credit for that to low manipulation and finger combing...


 
Nobody's hair grows even, don't worry about that, you can trim it even after you hit goal, at least it's thicker I'm sure it will grow some more it's probably taking a break.  Remember CelinaStarr had a growth pause then her hair took off again.  
Fairy dust so we can all get a fall/winter growth spurt


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2010)

I've used both evco and evoo and I don't find much diff except my hairs alit shinier and gets softer faster with evoo vs. evco it takes longer to get into the hair shaft 
Ladies which oil is better extra virgin coconut oil vs. extra virgin olive oil?


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Speaking of growth spurts I think my hair slowed down again.    I think my hair just grows faster during the summer.  I've always thought that my hair grew fastest in the summer and now I have pictures to prove it.  I've also read that some people's hair grow faster during the winter.  My dad has told me that his hair grows fastest during the winter.  

Lucia, I've only used Extra Virgin Olive oil and it's great.  I'd like to try coconut oil.  I bet it smells good.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

A few months ago I bought another hair comb.  It's the "Victoria" comb in German silver:







Now I have two:






^^^^I bought the one left, the "Hearts" comb, last year.

I took these pictures myself, lol:






^^^^This was done on 7th day hair.  I plan on washing tomorrow.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Has anyone started getting gray hairs yet?  I've been reading posts over at the Long Hair Community and I didn't realize that it was *so* common for people to start getting gray hairs in their 20s.  Premature gray runs on my mom's side of the family. My mom was almost fully gray by the time she was about my age.  My uncle and one of my cousins (on my mom's side) also started getting gray hairs in their late teens and early 20s.  

Today, my brother was very upset.  He told me to look at the side of his head and....He has about 3-4 gray hairs on the right side of his head above his ear.    He said that he just noticed them 2 days ago.  My brother is 27 years old with gray hair!  Just when I was starting to wonder who inherited the premature gray gene!    I had a good chuckle.  I think that's awesome.   

I'm in my mid 20s and my hair is still very black in color.  I don't think I've inherited the premature gray gene from Mom.  Looks like my brother got it instead.     People on my dad's side of the family don't get gray hairs until their 50s.  But many people on my mom's side have lots of gray hairs by the time they're in their 30s, lol.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Candy828, it's great to see you back.  I remember you mentioned you weren't feeling well a while ago and I was starting to worry.    I hope things are going better for you.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Has anyone started getting gray hairs yet?  I've been reading posts over at the Long Hair Community and I didn't realize that it was *so* common for people to start getting gray hairs in their 20s.  Premature gray runs on my mom's side of the family. My mom was almost fully gray by the time she was about my age.  My uncle and one of my cousins (on my mom's side) also started getting gray hairs in their late teens and early 20s.
> 
> Today, my brother was very upset.  He told me to look at the side of his head and....He has about 3-4 gray hairs on the right side of his head above his ear.    He said that he just noticed them 2 days ago.  My brother is 27 years old with gray hair!  Just when I was starting to wonder who inherited the premature gray gene!    I had a good chuckle.  I think that's awesome.
> 
> I'm in my mid 20s and my hair is still very black in color.  I don't think I've inherited the premature gray gene from Mom.  Looks like my brother got it instead.     People on my dad's side of the family don't get gray hairs until their 50s.  But many people on my mom's side have lots of gray hairs by the time they're in their 30s, lol.



Yes. I started getting greys in my early 20s. I have lot more now. 
 I don't mind them.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Oct 6, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> CelinaStarr Thanks for the suggestion to switch browsers.  I am using mozilla now and was able to log on.  I feel like an infant with the new lhcf layout.  I have had so many difficulties.  I was feeling a little depressed that I could not communicate with my LCHF Sisters!  Now I am feeling better!
> 
> On the hair update front.  I have not taken any pictures yet. Me and the camera are not getting along.  I may need a new one.  But I can tell you that I have not progressed pass mid butt length.  The weather has changed and my summer growth spurt is over.  I straighten my hair and the result was that not all of my hair is at mid butt length. But my hair grows in this uneven pattern anyway...  The good thing is that my hair is so much thicker! I can give the credit for that to low manipulation and finger combing...


 

Glad you are back! My hair grows uneven too.

It is still kinda warm where I live so hopefully Ican get a little bit more growth before Fall _really_ hits. *hopes*


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 6, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros, I didn't realize it was so common up until reading about it a few days ago.  I always thought that my mom's side of the family was just unusual.  I don't think I will dye my grays once they start coming in.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lucia said:


> ... Ladies which oil is better extra virgin coconut oil vs. extra virgin olive oil?


I don't know which is better; I only use olive oil when I make caramel treatments or mix up deep conditioners. I use coconut oil regularly April-ish to October-ish, but not so much during the winter months. I use sweet almond or apricot oil sometimes in place of coconut oil during the winter. Honestly, I can't tell much difference between any of them in terms of results, .



CelinaStarr said:


> ... I'd like to try coconut oil.  I bet it smells good.


Depends on which oil you get... I usually get NSI from Vitacost, and it smells AND tastes great (can't stop myself from cooking and baking with it, ). But my cousin gave me some Premier Coconut Oil ("virgin, raw, unprocessed"), and it STINKS!!! It smells burnt, and even though it is meant to be a dietary supplement, I would not describe it as edible. Even mixed with essential oils, the nasty odor does not go away.



CelinaStarr said:


> Has anyone started getting gray hairs yet? ...


I've been going gray for almost two decades, . When I part my hair down the middle, all the white hairs jump right out. Now my edges are starting to go white as well. If I comb my hair to the side, I have the Lilly Munster look, . I tried to dye my hair about 10 years ago, but dye never took, so I gave up and accepted my grays. (I have since learned that it is probably because my hair is the opposite of porous - same reason why relaxers appeared to wash right out of my hair.)


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2010)

CelinaStarr
I've just stared w evoo this summer and I like I too but cocnut oil smells yummy only of you get the evco that's well processed packaged from nature with love has good evco I use there's for a couple years straight. Tropcal traditions has good coconut products too that's all they make. 
Greying early is genetic and sometimes stress related too many problems all at once can grey you early to so find a way not to internalize others crap it will age yo fast. 

Vegetable Oils, Carrier Oils and Fixed Oils - FNWL


http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/virgin_coconut_oil.htm


----------



## Lucia (Oct 6, 2010)

yamilee21
Apricot oil sounds yummy. But I remember almond oil didn't really impress me. Ive got my products and regimen down to the essentials KISS and cheap. 
I only have 1 oil at a time and 2 Fav conditioners at a time it will soon be back down to 1 conditioner.


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Oct 6, 2010)

@CelinaStarr

Yeah. Let all the hairs play together.  I don't see why people make such a big fuss about 'em.


----------



## Spring (Oct 7, 2010)

Celina I love your new avitar


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Spring, thank you.  It's an old picture from this past March when my hair was straightened.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Candy828, it's great to see you back.  I remember you mentioned you weren't feeling well a while ago and I was starting to worry.    I hope things are going better for you.



Thanks, but things have not changed yet.... the battle still continues but I think I am on the winning side. As soon as I see some light, yall will know because I will be shouting and dancing!

I am going to do a long deep condition of my hair this weekend... helps me relax!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 7, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks, but things have not changed yet.... the battle still continues but I think I am on the winning side. As soon as I see some light, yall will know because I will be shouting and dancing!
> 
> I am going to do a long deep condition of my hair this weekend... helps me relax!



Yeah just float above all those haterz 
DC weekend sounds great, hopefully you'll feel better after.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Candy828,

:bughug:

Try to take it easy.  Doing something relaxing like dc'ing sounds good.  I hope you feel better and hope everything works out.


----------



## hannan (Oct 8, 2010)

Just peeking 

CelinaStarr YOUR AVATAR!  That is exactly how I pictured my goal. 

I love all of you ladies! You guys are such inspirations!


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks, but things have not changed yet.... the battle still continues but I think I am on the winning side. As soon as I see some light, yall will know because I will be shouting and dancing!
> 
> I am going to do a long deep condition of my hair this weekend... helps me relax!


 
A nice Dc will take your mind off things...Sending a hair hug your way...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

@hannan, thank you.    It's another old picture taken back in March.

Lately, I've been trying to take my own pictures, but my brother finally agreed to take pictures for me today.  I decided to do a length check too while I had someone else taking my pictures.

These were taken this evening (October 8, 2010):







^^^^My hair still shrinks to about waist to hip.  Some of my curls in the back shrinks a little more making my hair look uneven but it's not.

Length check:
















My hair has grown.  Here's a picture from October 2009:






  versus today:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recap of my summer growth spurt:

May 2010:






June 2010:






July 2010:






August 2010:






October 2010:






^^^^I'm wearing the same jeans on the July 2010-October 2010 pictures.  See how my hair started at the tops of my pockets and it's now below?   I have jeans with lower pockets and my hair still is a little past the top of my jeans with the low pockets.

My brother was also kind enough to take hair pictures with my "Victoria" hair comb I bought back in August.  I tried to take them myself but they weren't coming out right, lol:
















There's more in my Fotki.  I know a lot of you don't visit Fotki that's why I posted some here. 

Happy hair growing everyone.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Opps, I forgot the front views.  Taken today October 8, 2010:











Front view taken back in March 2010:






^^^^Just a little longer.  The back of my hair grows the fastest and the front grows the slowest creating the "u" shape.


----------



## Spring (Oct 8, 2010)

Celina thanks for posting!  Your hair has grown a bunch .  I was on fotki today without any trouble looking at loveyaforever's Sept 25 pics, but I'm glad you posted your pics here.

I want to thank tickin4gold for her very easy but great self trim video! I'm still correcting my July 22 set back, so these videos are a blessing.. :heart2:
YouTube - How to cut your own hair at home - The fast and easy way- tickin4gold
YouTube - HAIR: Cut your own hair


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr

WOW! your curls (shrinkage included) are grazing HL? Spill the regimen...I need some smelling salts....


----------



## Toy (Oct 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr Beautiful As Always !


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucia, it's not a full hip length.  Plus I have a patch in the back that really shrinks up.  That's why I refer to it as waist to hip length.


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucia, nothing's changed with my regimen.  I still co/water wash once a week and finger comb.  Since I have so many hair sticks and due to my lifestyle I keep my hair up most of the time.  I think the low manipulation helps.  Giovanni conditioner is still my only product but I still plan on using Extra Virgin Olive oil when it gets really cold outside.

My detailed regimen is here on this page:  QuietOne's Hair: My Hair Care Regimen  <---This is a blog not a Fotki.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, it's not a full hip length.  Plus I have a patch in the back that really shrinks up.  That's why I refer to it as waist to hip length.


 
CelinaStarr
Even if some hairs are grazing that means they can all eventually get there too.WL + shrinkage is a BIG deal  Impressive!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucia, thank you.  I *heart* all of you ladies' hair and all of you have been very supportive, encouraging, and inspired me to grow my hair longer.  All of you will reach this length and even longer.  I can't wait to see the beautiful pictures from all of you.

I'm still going to call my hair waist to hip length for now, lol.  I won't feel comfortable claiming hip length until it's all the same length, lol.    The looser curls on the top are hip length but these little curls underneath keep shrinking to waist and even bra strap sometimes.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr said:


> Lucia, thank you.  I *heart* all of you ladies' hair and all of you have been very supportive, encouraging, and inspired me to grow my hair longer.  All of you will reach this length and even longer.  I can't wait to see the beautiful pictures from all of you.
> 
> *I'm still going to call my hair waist to hip length for now, lol. * I won't feel comfortable claiming hip length until it's all the same length, lol.    The looser curls on the top are hip length but these little curls underneath keep shrinking to waist and even bra strap sometimes.



 I hear ya!   I feel the same way... especially after straigthening my hair to see all the different lengths.  My hair was already growing out from a layered cut.  It is so obvious now.  Some of the hair on the top of my hair is only just beyond BSL, then I have WSL, then Hip & tailbone, and the last layer at Mid Butt but not totally in an even line.  So I feel like I am only WSL  So I don't know if I am sufferring from hair anorexia or not!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 8, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I hear ya!   I feel the same way... especially after straigthening my hair to see all the different lengths.  My hair was already growing out from a layered cut.  It is so obvious now.  Some of the hair on the top of my hair is only just beyond BSL, then I have WSL, then Hip & tailbone, and the last layer at Mid Butt but not totally in an even line.  So I feel like I am only WSL  So I don't know if I am sufferring from hair anorexia or not!



Yes that's hair anorexia alright, and you've got it ...BAD.  Cause your hair IS long
I totally understand the wanting the full even blunt or U-shaped hemline. I do this all the time it's annoying sometimes to see people with technically shorter hair that's blunt/U-shaped and be thinking oh she has long hair, then I'm like wait a minute I have long hair too by that logic.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow CelinaStarr! You are BTOPPL now! (That's Bottom Third of Pants Pocket Length, .  )


----------



## Lucia (Oct 9, 2010)

YouTube - I love my hair


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been very negligent with my hair lately, washing without thoroughly de-tangling, and I have had to sleep with it loose a few times due to severe migraines. I finally got around to properly de-tangling today and I lost so much hair; gathered up, it was the size of a baseball, maybe even larger. I think I have just officially joined the ranks of the thin-haired. Or maybe I am going bald.


----------



## Lita (Oct 9, 2010)

CelinaStarr Love your hair its really growing nicely. I cant wait to see it straight CL I am sure...

I don't claim HL because my hair grows at different lengths (layers) & a natural v..May-be one day it will all catch up...lol










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 9, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> I have been very negligent with my hair lately, washing without thoroughly de-tangling, and I have had to sleep with it loose a few times due to severe migraines. I finally got around to properly de-tangling today and I lost so much hair; gathered up, it was the size of a baseball, maybe even larger. I think I have just officially joined the ranks of the thin-haired. Or maybe I am going bald.


 


yamilee21 No I don't think your going bald (maybe because you didn't de-tangle for a while,hairs that was going to shed any-way is now coming out) but if it continues get a complete blood work-up to rule out any thing......




SENDING YOU A HAIR HUG!












Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 9, 2010)

yamilee21, I agree with Lita.  I would get a blood work up if things don't change.  You could be anemic or have a thyroid disorder.    Also, you mentioned that you didn't get all of the shed hairs during the past few washing.  So it could be an accumulation of all of the old shed hair plus the new.  Also, I've read that people tend to shed more during the fall.

Your hair didn't look thin at all in the last set of pictures you posted.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 9, 2010)

Eh, I'm not too worried... between the pregnancy hormones and the prenatal vitamins, I'm sure there will be a lot of new growth coming along. I was not shedding a lot during the summer at all, and I hadn't detangled thoroughly in a while, so I might have expected it. But thank you, Lita and CelinaStarr for the hair hugs.


----------



## Spring (Oct 9, 2010)

yamilee, I was going to agree with Lita and Celina, so thanks for your last comment! I'm hoping that it's just accumulated shed.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 15, 2010)

more inspiration
YouTube - the longest braids I've ever seen!!! 2


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry I have been away... problems logging on yet again...  Other than that, I have discovered something. I had been so disappointed in my hairs performance lately. But since my hair stayed braided all summer, I discovered I needed some extensive S&D.  Now that I have cleared away the splits and bad ends. I am pleased.  My hair has definitely been filling in the gaps, thickening, and it is pass mid-butt length.  It seems like my hair is going through a transition faze.... It was looking wild and shorter, until I cleared away the bad hair. Now it looks wildly thicker with a touch of static and I have to get use to this new amount of hair.  It needs to be tamed!  I am going to do a deep condition again this weekend...


----------



## Lita (Oct 23, 2010)

Just a little update...Took my braids/twist out...Flat ion





...Have some lead hairs..Lol (in the very center 3inch to be exact)





My hair is getting fuller..I like that!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 23, 2010)

37 days ago bang was 10 inch





 Today 11.6 & the tip is at 12inch...Think a growth spurt



Will update the other 2 later today...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 23, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Sorry I have been away... problems logging on yet again...  Other than that, I have discovered something. I had been so disappointed in my hairs performance lately. But since my hair stayed braided all summer, I discovered I needed some extensive S&D.  Now that I have cleared away the splits and bad ends. I am pleased.  My hair has definitely been filling in the gaps, thickening, and it is pass mid-butt length.  It seems like my hair is going through a transition faze.... It was looking wild and shorter, until I cleared away the bad hair. Now it looks wildly thicker with a touch of static and I have to get use to this new amount of hair.  It needs to be tamed!  I am going to do a deep condition again this weekend...


 
Thinks for the update....






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just a little update...Took my braids/twist out...Flat ion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Princess Lita - You look to be sooooo close to Classic Length! Maybe you make it to the finish line by the December date!


----------



## Lita (Oct 23, 2010)

Candy828 Thanks! I don't think I'll make it to CL by Dec but,I'll take thicker/fuller hair..
When it grows out some more (will do a good trim) not too much..lol



(Just had a little growth SPURT)


----------



## jupitermoon (Oct 23, 2010)

Lita, your hair is so beautiful and amazingly long.  You're so close to classic.


----------



## Toy (Oct 23, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just a little update...Took my braids/twist out...Flat ion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Beautiful Hair!!!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lita Like Candy and CelinaStarr said, you are really getting close to classic length.  Very nice. And I'm glad to see I am not alone in growing out bangs; I just hope I don't go and cut them again once they catch up to the rest of my hair, .


----------



## NJoy (Oct 24, 2010)

Lita said:


> Just a little update...Took my braids/twist out...Flat ion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No words.  Just...


----------



## Lucia (Oct 24, 2010)

Lita
amazing your so close to CL I think you'll be there by Dec for sure.


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2010)

yamilee21 said:


> Lita Like Candy and CelinaStarr said, you are really getting close to classic length.  Very nice. And I'm glad to see I am not alone in growing out bangs; I just hope I don't go and cut them again once they catch up to the rest of my hair, .


 
yamilee21 Thanks! Just had a little growth spurt.. I think its going to start back growing at its regular slow pace...lol

My bangs (Knowing me I will cut it again)






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Lita
> amazing your so close to CL I think you'll be there by Dec for sure.


 
Lucia Thanks! I don't think Ill make to CL by Dec...I have layers and all kinds of hair issues going on..lol
If I ever make it to CL just hope is full CL...









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2010)

NJoy said:


> No words.  Just...


 
NJoy Thanks! (You should see my Shrinkage,Looks like another persons hair)lol

My next hair/wash I will take a picture of my shrinkage







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2010)

CelinaStarr Thanks...You will make to CL before me & its going to be thick & full..Cant wait to see that..

Toy Thanks...Loving your progress Too! Are you full WL?










Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Oct 24, 2010)

Lita said:


> CelinaStarr Thanks...You will make to CL before me & its going to be thick & full..Cant wait to see that..
> 
> Toy Thanks...Loving your progress Too! Are you full WL?
> 
> ...






Lita Thats an old picture in my Avatar i'm HipLength now.


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2010)

Toy keep growing......









Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 25, 2010)

Lovin all these progress pictures!!!

My hair has been in a bun for weeks. I don't even want to look at it LOL

HHG!!!


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 25, 2010)

all of these updates are great!


----------



## Lita (Oct 25, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Lovin all these progress pictures!!!
> 
> My hair has been in a bun for weeks. I don't even want to look at it LOL
> 
> HHG!!!



BostonMaria!..I understand..After this week back in braids,twists/buns for me..
(What I notice is when i don't pay attention to my hair that's when it grows)

Your hair looks so lush & silky/Very pretty.....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 30, 2010)

I just finished another deep condition treatment.  I had to give myself a small trim too. I'll wait for December to post a pic, since it is only two months away.  Time has flown by.  Unfortunately the curve of my butt is big Every time I length check it seems I still need 3 or 4 inches to get to the bottom of the curve.  But if I just pull my hair straight, I think I need about 2 inches, since I have trimmed my hair twice now... I needed those trims though. My hair was looking wild from all the new growth.


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok. Yall know I am not a fan of cutting or trimming hair much.... But when you got crunchy and wild bent ends, there is no saving them!  My hair is tame again..... much better!


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2010)

Lawd have mercy on my soul!!!! All this hair is sinful  (in a GREAT way)!!!!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everybody!!! 

Mz.MoMo's sub expired and she hasnt gotten around to renewing it yet. But in her absence she wanted me to post her Nov updates  so that she'll still be active in the challenges while on her hiatus  So, here're the pics!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 5, 2010)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros, thanks for posting.  Her hair looks as beautiful as ever.  I miss everyone.  This board is supposed to be converted back to the old format this weekend and I can't wait.


----------



## Lita (Nov 5, 2010)

@Mz.MoMo! Looking good...Beautiful!














Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Spring (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautiful progress ladies....


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 7, 2010)

November 2009 versus November 2010









November 2009 versus November 2010


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr, your hair always amazes me!!!


----------



## Spring (Nov 7, 2010)

:heart2: congratulations on going from curly mbl to curly hip!!  I'm so use to seeing you with all those curls, that it wasn't until you showed the '09 pics that I realized how much your hair has grown


----------



## Toy (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful as Always Celinastarr!!!....Wonderful Progress!!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 7, 2010)

CelinaStarr 
Amazing progress


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2010)

CelinaStarr! CL curls on its way....I cant wait to see..(protective style WORKS) keeping your hair in pretty buns.......











Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 9, 2010)

Everyone's hair is looking so beautiful!  I feel like my hair isn't good enough to show... but I will show it in the December update.  I have so much new growth and all of that hair is shorter... but I am glad I have more hair on my head! It's going to take patiences to let it go and not cut it even...because my hair looks so uneven. Even with the trims.... I have than even bottom line and then you can see the zig zag growth.... if that makes any sense...


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> ...  I have so much new growth and all of that hair is shorter... but I am glad I have more hair on my head! It's going to take patiences to let it go and not cut it even...because my hair looks so uneven. Even with the trims.... I have than even bottom line and then you can see the zig zag growth.... if that makes any sense...



Glad to hear I am not alone with this. After that massive shedding I had a few weeks ago, I have noticed so many new short strands all over my head. The first inch or two closest to my head feel so full in comparison to the rest.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok need ps and moisure suggestions
It's getting colder out like 40-50s out and my go to ps the 2 braid Chinese style bun isn't working on my ends anymore. In the spring summer it was feat cause I cw 3x week or mist w aloe Vera juice put in my leave in, evoo tucked the last 2 inches into the braid then put it up. Today did the same thing minus cw I misted w aloe Vera juice and my ends have just a little bit of oil on them and I used my usual this morning. So it's either the style or the leave ins or both. 

Also ive been using gel for the only for the edges and crown which is ironically the looser wavier curls but they're the most frizzy I'm hopping I can wean my hair off gel but i don't want to look a HAM doing it


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Ok need ps and moisure suggestions
> It's getting colder out like 40-50s out and my go to ps the 2 braid Chinese style bun isn't working on my ends anymore. In the spring summer it was feat cause I cw 3x week or mist w aloe Vera juice put in my leave in, evoo tucked the last 2 inches into the braid then put it up. Today did the same thing minus cw I misted w aloe Vera juice and my ends have just a little bit of oil on them and I used my usual this morning. So it's either the style or the leave ins or both.
> 
> Also ive been using gel for the only for the edges and crown which is ironically the looser wavier curls but they're the most frizzy I'm hopping I can wean my hair off gel but i don't want to look a HAM doing it


 
Lucia, I am just wearing a series of buns.  I use a leave-in too, but I light oil the last 6 inches of my hair before I tuck it away.  I am finding that I have to oil more than the 2 to 4 inches of suggested ends of my hair, because I have so many different lengths of hair.  Since I have been doing that, I am retaining more of my ends and the end of my hair is becoming fuller.


----------



## stelladata (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi!! *waves* I'd like to join the jan 1st challenge!!!
(will update a bit in a few. I just wanted to state that i was joining.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Lucia, I am just wearing a series of buns.  I use a leave-in too, but I light oil the last 6 inches of my hair before I tuck it away.  I am finding that I have to oil more than the 2 to 4 inches of suggested ends of my hair, because I have so many different lengths of hair.  Since I have been doing that, I am retaining more of my ends and the end of my hair is becoming fuller.


 
Good tip I'm going to oil the whole length cause my hair grows in a V-shape so it's not blunt and even.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 10, 2010)

Lucia, for more moisture during the cooler months, I'm now using EVOO.  I still wash once a week.  I leave conditioner in my hair as usual.  Then, after I step out of the shower I smooth Evoo into my hair concentrating on my ends.  I'm still wearing my hair sticks and sometimes my Goody Spin Pins.  I vary the positions of my updos and sometimes I leave my ends out or I'll leave tendrils out.


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 10, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Hi!! *waves* I'd like to join the jan 1st challenge!!!
> (will update a bit in a few. I just wanted to state that i was joining.



 to the Challenge stelladata! Your hair is looking BEAUTIFUL!!! I been wanting more recruits for sometime now and I am glad to have you!  The new challenge thread will be coming out December 15th.  I will add your name to this one and that one.

More...More...More.... lovely heads of hair!!!!! *PLEASE!*


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics or videos on deck of ladies with classic length whose hair is curled, spiraled, or waved? Don't worry about searching if it's not saved to your computer already. I'm debating on if I should even CONSIDER going for this length in the future. I of course wouldn't want to wear it straight but I just wonder how long the curls would be? Have you all ever seen someone with type 4 hair at classic length? I wonder what the shrinkage would look like! The detangling sessions. SHEESH! I'm getting a headache just thinking about it lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh how long does it take you ladies who are natural to detangle now?


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Does anyone have any pics or videos on deck of ladies with classic length whose hair is curled, spiraled, or waved? Don't worry about searching if it's not saved to your computer already. I'm debating on if I should even CONSIDER going for this length in the future. I of course wouldn't want to wear it straight but I just wonder how long the curls would be? Have you all ever seen someone with type 4 hair at classic length? I wonder what the shrinkage would look like! The detangling sessions. SHEESH! I'm getting a headache just thinking about it lol



I'll repost some
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9oOrIT83P0

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/u/33/MgIn6OG3CYs

http://www.youtube.com/user/SongsOfJoy143

http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777?feature=mhum#p/f/17/Dj9XrSriEso

http://www.youtube.com/user/zeta5777?feature=mhum#p/f/21/qzq-_-5rr90







LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Oh how long does it take you ladies who are natural to detangle now?


 
I detangle natural hair with oil, conditioner in it or when it's damp or soaking wet. It takes me 10 minutes to detangle


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lucia said:


> Good tip I'm going to oil the whole length cause my hair grows in a V-shape so it's not blunt and even.


 
Lucia, One other thing I do.... Instead of using gel to hold down my edges, I dab my edges with oil then I wear a wide headband. I do have very full curly edges... and at night, I dab them with a little oil before I go to bed. I think I have just about every color headband they make.

The headbands are wide enough to cover my ears. This keeps my ears warm. Only the tops of my Buns are exposed. Then I alternate different types of hairsticks that match my headbands.

LeFemmeNaturelle - I don't have tangle issues... whenever I put my leave-ins in, it combs through with no problem... but I don't have type 4 hair, so my comment probably doesn't count for much....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Lucia, I'm able to slick my edges down with conditioner (I've only tried renpure organics so far) but sometimes I have to wear a scarf for about 10 minutes to make sure everything lies flat.


I need to get some wide headbands. I can never find them but I havent looked in a bss yet, just drug stores.

Maybe I won't have any detangling issues. When I was natural, I was able to detangle pretty easily...I think....I can't really remember lol These transitioning tangles, on the other hand, are pure hell


----------



## stelladata (Nov 11, 2010)

Lucia said:


> I'll repost some
> YouTube - Prepoo Oil Treatment & Curly Fro Part 2
> 
> YouTube - LeobodyC5's Channel
> ...




WOW!!!! such beautiful hair, I am definitely subscribing!
also, I said I was gonna update, that might end up being over the weekend, I promise to take my time on this one. i've been so busy lately.. literally on the move... sorry again. But! i keep my promises!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 11, 2010)

stelladata
Can't wait to see the new updates 
Your hair looks TL already so you don't have far to go to attain CL.


----------



## Spring (Nov 16, 2010)

Stella were you able to update this weekend?  Beautiful progress..


----------



## Janet' (Nov 16, 2010)

Lawd...all this hair in here!!!


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Hi!! *waves* I'd like to join the jan 1st challenge!!!
> (will update a bit in a few. I just wanted to state that i was joining.



Your hair is Faaaaaabbbbbbb! How thick & pretty its going to be at CL.....WELCOME!








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2010)

Wanakee recent vid
Creative Motivation Series: Wanakee Pugh on Vimeo


----------



## NicWhite (Nov 18, 2010)

Spring said:


> Stella were you able to update this weekend?  Beautiful progress..




Her mother is very sick.   
See her You Tube Channel. 
YouTube - stelladata's Channel


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 18, 2010)

NicWhite said:


> Her mother is very sick.
> See her You Tube Channel.
> YouTube - stelladata's Channel



Thank you for this post.  I will be praying for stelladata's mom, her and family during this difficult time. I am sending my :heart2:


----------



## Lita (Nov 19, 2010)

Stelladata...Sending prayers to you & your family...God Bless!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 21, 2010)

i'm back guys


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 21, 2010)

what have i missed?


----------



## Toy (Nov 21, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm back guys


 

Welcome back Mz.MoMo


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome back Mz.MoMo, you were missed!  Nothing dramatic happened... we are all still just growing hair..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 23, 2010)

good, just making sure no major chops happened while i was gone.


----------



## Candy828 (Nov 26, 2010)

As you all may well know, things are a little tense here in South Korea.  I don't know what is going to happen in the coming days, weeks or months.  I will keep you guys informed as long as I can. I think it would be best if one of you would volunteer to start the next thread on December 15th. Because I don't know what the situation will be for me in this country.... maybe I will be in transit trying to get back to America.  I just don't know right now.  If things escalate, I may not have access to the internet.... So if someone is willing to step up and take over the next thread, I would appreciate it.

Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 26, 2010)

Definitely keeping you in prayer, Candy.


----------



## Spring (Nov 26, 2010)

NicWhite said:


> Her mother is very sick.
> See her You Tube Channel.
> YouTube - stelladata's Channel


 
Praying for God's mercy and strength for you and your family, *Stella *


----------



## Spring (Nov 26, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> As you all may well know, things are a little tense here in South Korea. I don't know what is going to happen in the coming days, weeks or months. I will keep you guys informed as long as I can. I think it would be best if one of you would volunteer to start the next thread on December 15th. Because I don't know what the situation will be for me in this country.... maybe I will be in transit trying to get back to America. I just don't know right now. If things escalate, I may not have access to the internet.... So if someone is willing to step up and take over the next thread, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Keep me in your prayers!


 
I'll be praying for your safety and that things settle down in that region ..


----------



## Lucia (Nov 26, 2010)

Candy stay safe were praying for u and if you have to leave leave asap don't wait for things to get really bad and God forbid u get stuck. 
Anyone of us will pick up the slack for posting on the challenge.


----------



## Toy (Nov 26, 2010)

Praying for Candy be safe.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Nov 26, 2010)

keep safe candy


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2010)

*Ok ladies got to pick up for Candy (hope she's safe) 

What are you going to do in 2011 to reach or get closer to your CL length goals?(please include regimen changes, trim schedules styles)

Will you keep CL once you reach it or cut back to a shorter length? (after plenty of "whip your hair" update pics of course)   

Will you be satisfied with CL hair or will hair anorexia get you again?

How will you wear you hair once you reach that BIG goal?*


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2010)

Candy praying for your safety & well being!







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *Ok ladies got to pick up for Candy (hope she's safe)
> 
> What are you going to do in 2011 to reach or get closer to your CL length goals?(please include regimen changes, trim schedules styles)
> 
> ...



2011 do more s&d..Stick with 2 conditioners that really work,try different protective styles, stick with only moisturizing shampoo's & keep my scalp moisturize (sprays & oils)..

If I ever get to CL & only If..I'll take note at the health & look of my hair..Go from there (may-be cut to one length or keep going)

Big Goal...Don't know yet...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 2, 2010)

Candy, I pray that you are ok!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *Ok ladies got to pick up for Candy (hope she's safe)
> 
> What are you going to do in 2011 to reach or get closer to your CL length goals?(please include regimen changes, trim schedules styles)
> 
> ...



I'm going to do the same things that worked for me in the past, keep my regimen the same and PS.  I will continue trims according to the moon cycles, my trim schedule will be 2x/year now, I won't cut as much as I did this past year I'll just S&D the splits if needed. 

I added up all the trims and mini-cuts I did this year and it was around 5 inches exactly the amount that would have put me grazing HL right now oh the frustration.    

I think I'll keep CL for a while to see if I like it and maintain if not I'll trim back to TL but I will definitely keep it super-long.  Of course I whip my hair back and forth      and have plenty of update pics for sure. 

I think I'll be so ecstatic that I reached CL it will cure my hair-anorexia actually HL/TL will cure that for me. 

Once I reach CL I'll wear it down and out more often b/c I'll be in maintenance mode.  Since everything after CL is extra length I'll be keeping it where it is with trims and go for that thick bluntish hemline. 


BTW wouldn't it be great to goto the salon with Mr T 
YouTube - New NetSpend and MasterCard ad featuring Mr. T
@ 0:08  check out the side eye while the stylist is cutting, priceless.


----------



## Toy (Dec 2, 2010)

*What are you going to do in 2011 to reach or get closer to your CL length goals?(please include regimen changes, trim schedules styles) : *

*No changes to regime i will continue my usual routine*


*Will you keep CL once you reach it or cut back to a shorter length? (after plenty of "whip your hair" update pics of course) *
If i reach Classic Length i will cut it hip length and maintain it there.


*Will you be satisfied with CL hair or will hair anorexia get you again?*

* I will be satisfied then i will cut it.*

*How will you wear you hair once you reach that BIG goal?*[/QUOTE]

Every now and then i will wear it down most of the time will be ps.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucia said:


> *Ok ladies got to pick up for Candy (hope she's safe)
> 
> What are you going to do in 2011 to reach or get closer to your CL length goals?(please include regimen changes, trim schedules styles)
> 
> ...



my reggie will be the same.  although i have made some slight changes in my reggie over the yr.

here's my current reggie

poo and cond 1x per wk or when needed.
do water rinses when needed
towel dry
spray moisture spritz (same recipe)
then i add oil (i've skipped the leave in cond)
air dry or blow dry

on 2nd and 3rd day hair i may slap some HE HH on my edges and ends if needed

i will also trim 1-2x per yr and s&d every 3-6months (self trims)

once i reach cl i will cut back...  i'm still unsure though if i will cut back to tlb, hl, or what but i'm thinking some where between wl and hl but i'm still not sure. 

i cant imagine wanting hair much longer than cl but i've always had hair anorexia so i cant say.  i think my biggest problem is how my hair appears from the front.  for example, for those who know of domin, her hair is super long and thick and even from the front (like when she pulls her hair over her shoulders to the front) it still looks super long.  but when i pull my hair over i like lose 6 inches!!! lmao i dont know if its because i have big boobs or what!!!!

i will wear my hair the same way i do now.  i wear my hair in buns most times and wng others and will wear my hair straight every once in a blue moon


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2010)

My .....don't know if I'll ever reach..That..Lol goal is CL in its natural state...







Happy Hair Grow!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 7, 2010)

MO CUT HER HAIR!!!! 

lmao just playing, i just did a little trim... in fact i think the trim was TOO little..  i dont quite notice a difference and i'll probably need to cut more but i think i'll take it slow since i'm doing it my self.  i refuse to let other people come near me with scissors lol (yall know what happened last time!) 


this was blow dried (excuse the fuzziness but my camera was focusing on my hair instead of the mirror)






flat ironed 





how much i wanted to trim





how much i actually trimmed





and what it looks like now!!!





lol and I STILL HAVE NO CLUE WHAT LENGTH I AM YET i'll just keep growing til i hit my crackin lol


----------



## Lucia (Dec 7, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> MO CUT HER HAIR!!!!
> 
> lmao just playing, i just did a little trim... in fact i think the trim was TOO little..  i dont quite notice a difference and i'll probably need to cut more but i think i'll take it slow since i'm doing it my self.  i refuse to let other people come near me with scissors lol (yall know what happened last time!)
> 
> ...



Amen, DIY trims, don't let anyone near your hair with scissors esp. not that silent hater (Kat Williams joke) 
Looks like your hair is just HL after the trim and you've grown back everything since your frenemy got a hold of your hair.  Your ends looked Ok to me I think you could have cut less maybe 1 inch max would have been enough., but then those were prob your lead hairs.  Looks thick and healthy WTG. I think you can def make TL (CKL ) this year maybe even CL. We have 13 months until next year is done so even if you were an average grower/retainer which you're obviously not, 1/2 inch/month x 13 months=6.5 inches with no trims oh no am I doing hair math.  

I'm on this no cutting kick now that I've consistently trimmed and trimmed and trimmed all this year I found that some of it was unnecessary.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 7, 2010)

LMFAO I DO HAIR MATH TOO!!!!!

that's too funny!

well i do feel better that i cut something and that i didnt go crazy with the scissors.  i got some nice barber shears so since i spent so much on them i'll be sure to 
a) use them and not go to anyone else for a trim lol and
b) not use them to cut other things aside from hair

i think that used to be my biggest issue with having others cut me is cause my scissors were always super dull.  not no more!!!  mo is for sure a DIY cutter for now on.  i'm please enough with the trim lol


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2010)

MZ.MOMO...Great Progress...CL in no time..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice trim Ms.MoMo! How are the rest of you ladies doing with less than 4 weeks left?


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Nice trim Ms.MoMo! How are the rest of you ladies doing with less than 4 weeks left?



My hair has been in braids for 2 weeks straight..(Must change the pipe in my basement..I take long baths but,my hair takes longer)..other wise going ok! My hair looks the same to me..






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Toy (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Nice trim Ms.MoMo! How are the rest of you ladies doing with less than 4 weeks left?


 

Just staying up on moisture game and keeping those ends protected the usual.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 9, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Nice trim Ms.MoMo! How are the rest of you ladies doing with less than 4 weeks left?



I CW scalp massaged and oiled with EVCO on damp hair, then followed w conditioner then sealed with shea butter (it's 50/50 east/west shea butter mix)  from slice of nature. It's up in 2 braids covered with scarf @ night and I bun/PS my hair all day everyday.


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello All - I am still in Korea.... not completely out of the clear as you all may know.  Thank all of you for your prayers. Continue to pray for me.  I keep in contact with the U.S. Embassy so I can determine when or if it's time to go.  For now it is business as usual.

As for my hair, I had reached maybe a half inch or closer to CL but had to cut back to mid-butt. It was like Cinnamonhair beginnings.  The strands were so thin and maybe one or two strands touched the top of CL. But I definitely could not have claimed that. The majority of hair is growing slower so I must maintain at mid-butt to allow more hair to catchup.  Then I can have a better looking CL. At least I know CL is attainable... Three more weeks to pics... 

Mz. MoMo your hair has been through some trials this year. But in-spite of all the set backs, your hair has grown amazingly fast and it looks beautiful.

Everyone is doing an outstanding job with their hair! We will have a bunch of CL's in no-time.....

Lucia - Thanks for picking up the slack!


----------



## Spring (Dec 10, 2010)

Candy, thanks for the update!  I was thinking about you earlier today.... hopefully things will cool off.  Glad to hear you're doing ok.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 10, 2010)

YW Candy, 
glad your safe we'll keep praying for you to stay safe and be able to come home quick if needed.  I'm glad your hairs still growing strong.  I think you can make CL for 2011 though definitely, can't wait to see your updates, I hope you give us a pic with all your hair down. 
I'm totally focused on moisture oiling, PSing and retaining max length going into the new year.  I bought some east/west African shea butter mix that I'm using for winter to keep my hair super moist I use it after my oil, condish. I want to pass WL and get to full HL  if I'm consistent and retain every inch I grow I might be able to get there in 2011.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2010)

Candy! Glad your doing well! Dont worry I see you with full CL hair in no time..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 11, 2010)

my ends are still a bit 8-up...  i think i could stand another inch or 2 nipped off but i will be holding off so that i dont become scissor happy


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucia said:


> YW Candy,
> glad your safe we'll keep praying for you to stay safe and be able to come home quick if needed.  I'm glad your hairs still growing strong.  I think you can make CL for 2011 though definitely, can't wait to see your updates, I hope you give us a pic with all your hair down.
> I'm totally focused on moisture oiling, PSing and retaining max length going into the new year.  I bought some east/west African shea butter mix that I'm using for winter to keep my hair super moist I use it after my oil, condish. I want to pass WL and get to full HL  if I'm consistent and retain every inch I grow I might be able to get there in 2011.



Thanks. You know my hair was initial cut in layers when I started the HL challenge. Now it's to the point where I have to let my hair do the catch up thing....that last layer needed help. Especially since my hair has thickened up on top.... We'll see if it's show quality  Otherwise it will be a stretch and/or ponytails to show.



Lita said:


> Candy! Glad your doing well! Dont worry I see you with full CL hair in no time..
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks. I hope so Princess Lita... looks like you will be the first to claim that right! You hair is coming along lovely.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> my ends are still a bit 8-up...  i think i  could stand another inch or 2 nipped off but i will be holding off so  that i dont become scissor happy



Yes. Hold off MzMoMo.  You might want to try trimming a little bit every three months... That is my goal until my hair has caught up to a even FULL state.


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> Thanks. You know my hair was initial cut in layers when I started the HL challenge. Now it's to the point where I have to let my hair do the catch up thing....that last layer needed help. Especially since my hair has thickened up on top.... We'll see if it's show quality  Otherwise it will be a stretch and/or ponytails to show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww Thanks! I dont know about that my hair looks the same to me...Going to start mini mini trims soon 2011....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 12, 2010)

*The new CL 2011 thread has been started... please start posting there.*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-classic-mid-thigh-length-2011-challenge.html

The thread is for CL's and MTL's......


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

NicWhite said:


> Her mother is very sick.
> See her You Tube Channel.
> YouTube - stelladata's Channel





Candy828 said:


> Thank you for this post.  I will be praying for stelladata's mom, her and family during this difficult time. I am sending my :heart2:





Lita said:


> Stelladata...Sending prayers to you & your family...God Bless!





Spring said:


> Praying for God's mercy and strength for you and your family, *Stella *




Aww I'm just now seeing this. I think I've been away from LHCF for about a month or so, everything has been so crazy. But I was just checking my past posts to see what I missed and saw this. Then came over. You guys are making me wanna tear up again :/ lol my bad. 
Thank you so much for all your prayers. I am slowly but surely pulling through with everything that has happened thus far. But, honestly you girls are awesome, I cannot express in words how much that meant to me. I choked up a bit. lol gosh! ;/

And as far as an update, I just updated my sig pictures today but they were taken late November, I don't know how I even found time to take them lol ( I took at least 5 pictures I thin, I'm going to upload a bigger version in a few and post it up as well). So far I havent reached classic length!!!!  and it's driving me nuts. I have been wearing buns for about 2 and half weeks and washed my hair today since it was getting too matted I don't know how long this might take but it already feels like forever. I probably sound like a little kid throwing a tantrum at this point but, I WANT CLASSIC LENGTH NOW!! ahaha


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 28, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Aww I'm just now seeing this. I think I've been away from LHCF for about a month or so, everything has been so crazy. But I was just checking my past posts to see what I missed and saw this. Then came over. You guys are making me wanna tear up again :/ lol my bad.
> Thank you so much for all your prayers. I am slowly but surely pulling through with everything that has happened thus far. But, honestly you girls are awesome, I cannot express in words how much that meant to me. I choked up a bit. lol gosh! ;/
> 
> And as far as an update, I just updated my sig pictures today but they were taken late November, I don't know how I even found time to take them lol ( I took at least 5 pictures I thin, I'm going to upload a bigger version in a few and post it up as well). So far I havent reached classic length!!!!  and it's driving me nuts. I have been wearing buns for about 2 and half weeks and washed my hair today since it was getting too matted I don't know how long this might take but it already feels like forever. I probably sound like a little kid throwing a tantrum at this point but, I WANT CLASSIC LENGTH NOW!! ahaha



Welcome back Ms. Stella!!!!!  May God continue to bless you and your family. 

As far as your hair, it is beautiful as always.  2011 has endless possibilities.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 28, 2010)

@stelladata
Glad you're back if you're chasing down CL then join the CL part 2 MTL challenge 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-classic-mid-thigh-length-2011-challenge.html

There's also the TL challenge and you're almost there and you def will have full TL to get to CL 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/513251-tl-2011-crakin.html


----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## stelladata (Dec 28, 2010)

Lucia said:


> @stelladata
> Glad you're back if you're chasing down CL then join the CL part 2 MTL challenge
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-classic-mid-thigh-length-2011-challenge.html
> 
> ...




Thank you!!
heading over there right now!


----------



## Toy (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful Stelladata!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2010)

stelladata said:


>



Beautiful! keep Growing! Glad your back...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Dec 29, 2010)

stelladata said:


>



Ahhh pretty hair pics


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Dec 29, 2010)

stella.... i just pee'd my pants a bit...

beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> stella.... i just pee'd my pants a bit...
> 
> beautiful hair!!!!




lmao!! you're funny.
thank youuu lol.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Dec 29, 2010)

stella your hair is beautiful!


----------

